# eastenders - bizarre and shit



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

There's a little 9 year old who is really a crim mastermind on the 5th job this year? 

Altmans acting skills accrue.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 23, 2009)

i never had you down as an Enders fan Butchers.


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm bored of nasty nick - it's like he's just walked out of panto straight onto set

as for the pissing brannings - I don't give a shit about any of them, and I fucking LOATHE max


----------



## Griff (Jan 23, 2009)

That Dotty's a villain alright.


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

as for Ian

I wish someone would run him over


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Dan U said:


> i never had you down as an Enders fan Butchers.



We've got an open plan thing here, can't avoid whatevers on. When i used to watch it i used to laugh at nasty nicks terrible acting. Nothings changed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2009)

at least the whispering nonce storyline is finally over-or is it


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 23, 2009)

rowan atkinson is on next week


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> I'm bored of nasty nick - it's like he's just walked out of panto straight onto set



He probably did.


----------



## Griff (Jan 23, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> rowan atkinson is on next week









Together with some new storylines.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> as for Ian
> 
> I wish someone would run him over



Or bury him alive like what happens in a normal square.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

The document!!!


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> as for Ian
> 
> I wish someone would run him over



i did grass him up to the police once (the actor who plays him, not Ian Beale. that would be silly, making allegations to the police about a soap character)

true story!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Billy said 'tom' as well like some 50s slang guide.

The club that only operates in the daytime continues.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> i did grass him up to the police once (the actor who plays him, not Ian Beale. that would be silly, making allegations to the police about a soap character)
> 
> true story!



Cough it up then.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> as for Ian
> 
> I wish someone would run him over



He'd just get up again. He's like Rasputin.


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Billy said 'tom' as well like some 50s slang guide.
> 
> The club that only operates in the daytime continues.


the one with music so quiet you can speak normally?


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Cough it up then.



*coughcoughcoughcough*

fur ball!

That's better!


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

Madusa said:


> He probably did.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> the one with music so quiet you can speak normally?



Should def be downgraded to discotheque.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He'd just get up again. He's like Rasputin.



the man who took a shotgun blast at point blank range, to the stomach, and survived to carry on munching a diverse and frequently spicy diet


----------



## IC3D (Jan 23, 2009)

Started watching a bit after a good 5yr break this story line is soo weird, can't stand any of the Brannings, seriously. like someone mention b4 how many gingers too! is it some sort of positive discrimination for the lack of gingers in other programmes


----------



## IC3D (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> the document!!!



daahn da dahn dun


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

This is more like it. Real people, real problems. Could Steve have fucked it up more if he tried.


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

you on corrie now then?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, back on the good stuff


----------



## IC3D (Jan 23, 2009)

Positive ..oh no she didn't


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

I love steves expressions 

though I'm bored of the Maria/Tony storyline though


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> I love steves expressions



Harry Hill should do a compilation of them. Some of them are bizzare.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 23, 2009)

So weirdly incestuous.

Everyone only sleeps with the same people or invests in the same cafe.

It reached a nadir for me when Bianca's mum left, or was it the other way around, to go to South London and it was as if they would never see each other again.

Its no advert for public transport.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> We've got an open plan thing here, can't avoid whatevers on. When i used to watch it i used to laugh at nasty nicks terrible acting. Nothings changed.



that was about when i stopped as well


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Harry Hill should do a compilation of them. Some of them are bizzare.


now harry hill

man i hate him


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> now harry hill
> 
> man i hate him



Because?..


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> now harry hill
> 
> man i hate him



Weirdo


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Because?..


because he's an unfunny twat



butchersapron said:


> Weirdo


that's as maybe  but he's still shit


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> because he's an unfunny twat
> 
> that's as maybe  but he's still shit


 Anyone who doesn't find this funny, has a sense of humour failure!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lHhMhJB1F5E


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 23, 2009)

aqua said:


> because he's an unfunny twat



Piss taker and a bit dodgy perhaps, but very funny surely?


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've heard knock-knock jokes funnier than Harry Hill...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 24, 2009)

Just remember that every second watching Eastenders could be spent doing something else more productive and that includes watching paint dry, at least that has a happy ending.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2009)

aqua said:


> because he's an unfunny twat
> 
> that's as maybe  but he's still shit


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2009)

Situations vary.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 24, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> It reached a nadir for me when Bianca's mum left, or was it the other way around, to go to South London and it was as if they would never see each other again.
> 
> Its no advert for public transport.



I don't watch EE but do read World of Lather in the Guardian guide and apparently over xmas great upset was had as some people decide to move to Dagenham and their family was upset as they liked having them nearby.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 24, 2009)

Dreadfull programme - but we had a good discussion in work about the "sustainability" of the Square - no one really works and its got an unique economic microclimate !

Note how random mutes buy random clothes off the stall without a word ! Where do they do the heavy shopping , ? Intriguing


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't watched it since they killed Saskia with an ashtray.  Can somebody fill me in?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't watched it since they killed Saskia with an ashtray.  Can somebody fill me in?



Everything is still shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't watched it since they killed Saskia with an ashtray.  Can somebody fill me in?



it's still a bunch of joyless twats and their dramas. The Queen Vic is still considered the most suitable place the airing of dirty laundry


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> So weirdly incestuous.
> 
> Everyone only sleeps with the same people or invests in the same cafe.
> 
> ...





The fact Carol couldn't even drag herself back across London when her underage daughter unexpectedly gave birth was also .. 


Ronnie diving into a frozen lake and not getting hypothermia/ even a bit wet and cold looking has to be a new all time low.

Max being allowed into see Tanya in jail (even tho he is the supposed victim!) then him being allowed into her cell (even more )

Now a little girl is supposed to be some arch villain!! 

I dunno, they do one or two decent episodes (Bianca/ Whitney/ whispering Tony) then fuck up big style.

Also couldn't care less about the Brannings. Am bored of everybody attempting to kill Max now.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the writers have a hat with 'in the style of' names.  Currently they have pulled 'Dickens'


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 30, 2009)

What the fuckin hell was supposed to be happening yesterday? Handcuffs, St Bernards, petrol, suspenders???


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> What the fuckin hell was supposed to be happening yesterday? Handcuffs, St Bernards, petrol, suspenders???



Yeah, that was a bit odd. 

So Bradley now has a Crufts winning dog.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 30, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> It reached a nadir for me when Bianca's mum left, or was it the other way around, to go to South London and it was as if they would never see each other again.
> 
> Its no advert for public transport.



when i worked in Whitechapel i arranged an appointment for a client in Snaresbrook..
she threw up her hands in horror 

how am i going to get there????

i pointed out it was only 6 stops on the tube

and she was a proper east ender


----------



## zenie (Jan 30, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> What the fuckin hell was supposed to be happening yesterday? Handcuffs, St Bernards, petrol, suspenders???


 

Yeh was all a bit odd, what will happen to Jack now? 

And when is that fuckin girl gonna tell Ronnie she's her daughter it's doing my nut in


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

zenie said:


> And when is that fuckin girl gonna tell Ronnie she's her daughter it's doing my nut in



I don't see it all the time, but are you talking about the girl in the massage parlour, is that Ronnie's daughter? The love of Jay's life.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> I don't see it all the time, but are you talking about the girl in the massage parlour, is that Ronnie's daughter? The love of Jay's life.



 No, that's not Ronnie's daughter!!
Ronnie's daughter is the shy, irritating one who lives with Stacey, has blond hair and gormless expression


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> No, that's not Ronnie's daughter!!
> Ronnie's daughter is the shy, irritating one who lives with Stacey, has blond hair and gormless expression



Oh, the strange pregnant one who Ronnie wanted to ship off back to Thetford.


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

When did you know she was Ronnie's daughter? 

I thought she was having a lesbian moment about Ronnie a few months back.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

that was revealed ages ago. i think archie knows, but he told ronnie that her daughter's dead


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> When did you know she was Ronnie's daughter?
> 
> I thought she was having a lesbian moment about Ronnie a few months back.


 

She had a locket


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2009)

It's been pretty obvious since she first arrived that whatsherface is Ronnie's daughter, and she's been on the square for what feels like bloody years now (maybe 7 or 8 months in reality). 
I've never been able to work out whether us viewers were  supposed to know who she was from the start, or whether it was actually meant to be a huge, shocking reveal. If so, that's another big fat FAIL for eastenders.


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She had a locket



Ahhh! I see. Kind of slightly remember that, but didn't think she was actually her daughter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> It's been pretty obvious since she first arrived that whatsherface is Ronnie's


 

Danielle?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> Ahhh! I see. Kind of slightly remember that, but didn't think she was actually her daughter.


 

maybe she murdered Ronnie's real daughter and stole her locket


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Danielle?



yeah, that's it. She's so annoying and forgettable.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah, that's it. She's so annoying and forgettable.


 

She's pretty gormless and drippy looking.

She needs to be turned into a tiger


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 31, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Anyone who doesn't find this funny, has a sense of humour failure!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lHhMhJB1F5E



I went in to that hoping it would be crap but it made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Ann Tigonie (Jan 31, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I don't watch EE but do read World of Lather in the Guardian guide and apparently over xmas great upset was had as some people decide to move to Dagenham and their family was upset as they liked having them nearby.


 
^This made me laugh out loud

I never used to 'get' Harry Hill at all & couldn't see why others appeared to find him so funny. One day something just clicked (it might have been in my head). Now he makes me hoot so that I've got tears rolling down my cheeks Saturday teatime. My son even bought me Harry Hill's joke book


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 31, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I don't watch EE but do read World of Lather in the Guardian guide and apparently over xmas great upset was had as some people decide to move to Dagenham and their family was upset as they liked having them nearby.



Doesn't the District Line run through Walford, should take about 20 minutes? 

Mind you, whenever I've seen them get on the underground it looks suspiciously like Edgware


----------



## purplex (Jan 31, 2009)

catinthehat said:


> I think the writers have a hat with 'in the style of' names.  Currently they have pulled 'Dickens'



that st. bernard isnt just a dog ffs
he's a beaut nqat


----------



## Iguana (Jan 31, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Doesn't the District Line run through Walford, should take about 20 minutes?



Yeah it's supposedly about 3 stops away.  For London that's nextdoor.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Doesn't the District Line run through Walford, should take about 20 minutes?
> 
> Mind you, whenever I've seen them get on the underground it looks suspiciously like Edgware



Apparently the space on the District Line it takes is where Bromley-By-Bow is in real life. 22 mins to Dagenham East according to TfL.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 2, 2009)

Griff said:


> When did you know she was Ronnie's daughter?



It was hardly cryptic, given that she turned up about 30 seconds after Ronnie's dad told her her daughter was dead.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Danielle?



My mates met the actor that plays her at a party over Xmas. She wuz nice, apparently.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2009)

All in the club in the afternoon again. Weirdos.


----------



## strung out (Feb 13, 2009)

they've been playing drum and bass all episode. high contrast - racing green on atm


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2009)

Christ this storyline is horrendous and shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2009)

lucky fucking lid


----------



## Lea (Feb 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Christ this storyline is horrendous and shit.



I think that it's nice for a change that Heather has pulled.


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Christ this storyline is horrendous and shit.



All that going round George Michael's house and that. 

Thought he was gonna make a guest appearence.


----------



## Rosco (Feb 15, 2009)

Griff said:


> All that going round George Michael's house and that.
> 
> Thought he was gonna make a guest appearence.





Yea wtf is going on, have the writers been spiked or something, fuk me!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2009)

This  bizarre and shit Nick Cotton and Dotty storyline has got to be the worst in its history - surely?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 2, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> This  bizarre and shit Nick Cotton and Dotty storyline has got to be the worst in its history - surely?



It's insane! She's seven years old and meant to be a criminal genius!


----------



## aqua (Jun 2, 2009)

it's a terrible storyline isn't it


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't watched the shit since Nick Cotton was in it the first time around.

I cannot believe people waste their valuable time tuned in to it.

It is the most shit thing the BBC has produced since Eldorado.


----------



## aqua (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a soft spot for eldorado too


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2009)

aqua said:


> I had a soft spot for eldorado too


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> This  bizarre and shit Nick Cotton and Dotty storyline has got to be the worst in its history - surely?



Easily - it's even worse than all the millions of shit gangsters they used to have. A kid out of a bizarre horror film, except they can't make it scary as it's on at half seven.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 2, 2009)

This is fucking hilarious!

Nick Cotton smashing up the caf. This fella is truly the worst actor in history.


----------



## sned (Jun 2, 2009)

I _knew_ Dotty would turn out good... 

I like the way her cockney accent gets more pronounced when she's plotting with Nick, then she goes all sweet round Dot. 

Why are all the Eastenders kids (Ben and the younger Branning daughter in particular imo) so shit at acting? Admittedly better than me i hasten to add.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2009)

aqua said:


> I had a soft spot for eldorado too


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

Is Bradley dead 

That was the worst, most pantomine-esque eastenders episode in aaaages. It was hilarious!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Is Bradley dead
> 
> That was the worst, most pantomine-esque eastenders episode in aaaages. It was hilarious!



True dat. 

Nasty Nick wielding that chair leg was about as scary as being trick-or-treated by a bunch of four year old girls dressed as witches (accompanied by an apologetic looking parent).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

Nick's acting would not be out of place in a fucking panto.


which, I suspect will be his future employment once he is written out of the story once more


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Nick's acting would not be out of place in a fucking panto.



Punters would still come out of the show saying "it wasn't bad, but it was let down by that awful ham wot used to be on 'stenders".


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Shit I missed last night's! 

Is Nick dead? please let him be!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> Shit I missed last night's!
> 
> Is Nick dead? please let him be!



He was semi-conscious and on fire in the final scene - the jury's still out on his fate!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> Shit I missed last night's!
> 
> Is Nick dead? please let him be!



I missed it too I was watching emmerd.....something edgy and cool.

but the nick and dotty storyline has been one massive facepalm from what I've seen


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> He was semi-conscious and on fire in the final scene - the jury's still out on his fate!



Oh shit, that was Bradley actually...


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 3, 2009)

I know I'm a bit late for this thread, but I just really don't get Eastenders.  I can't stomach it.

It'ds full of nasty people being really nasty to each other.  That seems to be the only story line:  "how can we make this episode NASTIER than the last?".  It used to be the staple programme to watch at University, but I coudn't watch it,  it was just so horrible!

What is so fascinating about this shit??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> What is so fascinating about this shit??


 


How bad it is?


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 3, 2009)

Eastenders is made of win

END OF THREAD


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Eastenders is made of win
> 
> END OF THREAD



I disagree.  It is made of the "nasty virus".


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How bad it is?



I don't think it's "bad" per se.   The script writings great, and I can see why it could get people hooked.  But generally the acting is awful and the characters are really 2D, and it's just full of really nasty people.

Nasty people is just fine on the TV it is has, some kind of character development, great acting, paired with some nice, or funny moments.  But Eastenders doens't really seem to have any of this, other than the rare "comic relief" moment.

It's well horrible.  I don't get it.


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Eastenders is made of win
> 
> END OF THREAD


 
Hi5 

I hope Bradley isn't dead


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I know I'm a bit late for this thread, but I just really don't get Eastenders.  I can't stomach it.
> 
> It'ds full of nasty people being really nasty to each other.  That seems to be the only story line:  "how can we make this episode NASTIER than the last?".  It used to be the staple programme to watch at University, but I coudn't watch it,  it was just so horrible!
> 
> What is so fascinating about this shit??



Is supposedly makes you feel better about your own shit life. Because it could never be any worse than any one of the characters living on the square. 

Can't say that's *ever *been the reason why i watch ee though. I just watch it for comedy value these days. It's so bad and so riddiculous and so stupidly unrealistic and over the top, it's great


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh shit, that was Bradley actually...



yeah, poor bradders all on fire. I bet he'll make a miraculous recovery though. 

Nick shut himself in the back room of the cafe & presumably burnt to death. He wanted to die b'cos that would be better than a life in prison. Or a continuation of his shitty, pointless role in ee!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I don't think it's "bad" per se. The script writings great, and I can see why it could get people hooked. But generally the acting is awful and the characters are really 2D, and it's just full of really nasty people.
> 
> Nasty people is just fine on the TV it is has, some kind of character development, great acting, paired with some nice, or funny moments. But Eastenders doens't really seem to have any of this, other than the rare "comic relief" moment.
> 
> It's well horrible. I don't get it.


 

Yes, but watching bad acting is good.  Did you never watch Prisoner Cell Block H?


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah, poor bradders all on fire. I bet he'll make a miraculous recovery though.
> 
> Nick shut himself in the back room of the cafe & presumably burnt to death. He wanted to die b'cos that would be better than a life in prison. *Or a continuation of his shitty, pointless role in ee!*


 

Place your bets on them not finding his body!


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 3, 2009)

I felt a bit sorry for the actors last night.

Surely they could have found a better way of blowing up the cafe than that? Why did Nick need to smash a table up in order to get a car 

None of it made sense.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

it's really bugging me that he can walk. I thought Mark had pushed him off the top of a building way back when


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> I felt a bit sorry for the actors last night.
> 
> Surely they could have found a better way of blowing up the cafe than that? Why did Nick need to smash a table up in order to get a car
> 
> None of it made sense.


 


and why did he ask for a car when he could have asked for a plane or a helicopter?


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it's really bugging me that he can walk. I thought Mark had pushed him off the top of a building way back when


 
Well remembered!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> Well remembered!



I recall lolling because MArk spiked his beer with an LSD tab THE SIZE OF A POSTAGE STAMP.

rofl


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

What kind of pills did Dotty put in Nick's beer?  I lost track of the silly storyline. Were they sleeping pills? 
Would they have started working that instantly? Especially in a pint of cold beer....?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> What kind of pills did Dotty put in Nick's beer?  I lost track of the silly storyline. Were they sleeping pills?
> Would they have started working that instantly? Especially in a pint of cold beer....?



They wore off fast, for something that was supposed to kill Dot, didn't they.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 3, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I disagree.  It is made of the "nasty virus".



You're intitled to your opinion


but bare in mind your opinion is made of fail!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> They wore off fast, for something that was supposed to kill Dot, didn't they.


 

yeah, but they weren't even crushed up so he didn't take half of them because they hadn't dissolved


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and why did he ask for a car when he could have asked for a plane or a helicopter?



Plus Two-Thousand-Pouuuuuuunds! *gasp Austin-Powers-Stylee*

Does the cafe backroom have a window?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Plus Two-Thousand-Pouuuuuuunds! *gasp Austin-Powers-Stylee*
> 
> Does the cafe backroom have a window?


 

was it the back room?  I thought he'd gone into the loo?


----------



## sned (Jun 3, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Plus Two-Thousand-Pouuuuuuunds! *gasp Austin-Powers-Stylee*



Much like how when he was blackmailing Billy, he only seemed to want like £100 at a time!


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> was it the back room?  I thought he'd gone into the loo?



Backroom Schmackroom. 
But you are right.  It was the loo.

Also, about three/four adults and 425 children against one man armed with a stick.  And nobody thought of overpowering him?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Backroom Schmackroom.
> But you are right. It was the loo.
> 
> Also, about three/four adults and 425 children against one man armed with a stick. And nobody thought of overpowering him?


 

and all those fathers outside (ie. Max and Phil etc.) and making the most feeble attempt or none at all to gain entrance and rescue their children from this absolutely terrifying mad men holding their children hostage 

They were probably thinking "he ain't gonna do anyfink, he's only got a little wooden stick"


----------



## harpo (Jun 3, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Backroom Schmackroom.
> But you are right.  It was the loo.
> 
> *Also, about three/four adults and 425 children against one man armed with a stick.  And nobody thought of overpowering him?*




  exactly.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

Well drunk old potato head Phil's really not much use anymore, is he. Did you see him when he was meant to be helping out Billy and Jay, and he couldn't even get to the front door b'cos he was stumbling drunkenly on the door step 

When's grant coming back to sort out dopey old Phil? Is he coming back???


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> *425 children *



indeed - it was like the canteen at Sylvia Young.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> When's grant coming back to sort out dopey old Phil? Is he coming back???


 


Doubt it, wouldn't fit in with his image of hard man abroad


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 3, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> I felt a bit sorry for the actors last night.
> 
> Surely they could have found a better way of blowing up the cafe than that? Why did Nick need to smash a table up in order to get a car
> 
> None of it made sense.



Plus, did he not have a car parked outside?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Plus, did he not have a car parked outside?


 

he crashed it into the flower stall


----------



## story (Jun 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I recall lolling because MArk spiked his beer with an LSD tab THE SIZE OF A POSTAGE STAMP.
> 
> rofl



I had some Julie acid that was unmarked and the size of a postage stamp. It were well mental. But I doubt that Nick had the right contacts tbh.


I looked at this thread to try to make some sense of Ear-benders, but you've all just MADE IT WORSE


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> he crashed it into the flower stall



The flower stall???


----------



## magneze (Jun 3, 2009)

It was utter shit wasn't it.

... and what happened to Billy last week? Missed Friday's episode! Billy hasn't been mentioned at all this week, which seems weird as he either saved the day or got beaten to a pulp ...


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2009)

magneze said:


> It was utter shit wasn't it.
> 
> ... and what happened to Billy last week? Missed Friday's episode! Billy hasn't been mentioned at all this week, which seems weird as he either saved the day or got beaten to a pulp ...



He got beat up a bit, then testified in court against Hazell (old telly reference there ) who was sent down and whose moll of a missus then left him in the cell by chucking her wedding ring at him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> The flower stall???


 

Yeah, the flowers injured the car beyond repair. 

They also got wet and slippery and therefore made a quick getaway out of the question


----------



## story (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't tune in much these days, but every time I do Billy seems to be snivelling more than he normally does. Does he have hayfever?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

story said:


> I don't tune in much these days, but every time I do Billy seems to be snivelling more than he normally does. Does he have hayfever?


 

A lot of bad luck, but he could have hayfever as well.  What trees are planted in the Square?


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2009)

What got me about last night was the pissed-up party behind the chip shop counter.

WTF?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> What got me about last night was the pissed-up party behind the chip shop counter.
> 
> WTF?


 


Yeah right, as if you're going to sit on the floor of a greasy chippy 

I also don't believe that many people would be queueing for chips just because she's offering bags treble the size.  Most people wouldn't be able to eat them


----------



## magneze (Jun 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> He got beat up a bit, then testified in court against Hazell (old telly reference there ) who was sent down and whose moll of a missus then left him in the cell by chucking her wedding ring at him.


Cheers.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 3, 2009)

Eastenders is a brilliant reflection of working class life in London, as imagined by middle class people.


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> When's grant coming back to sort out dopey old Phil? Is he coming back???


 
Supposedly, along with Danielle Westbrook! 



magneze said:


> It was utter shit wasn't it.
> 
> ... and what happened to Billy last week? Missed Friday's episode! Billy hasn't been mentioned at all this week, which seems weird as he either saved the day or got beaten to a pulp ...


 
I'm shocked you posted on this thread at all hehe! Yeh what did happen to Billy and Jay??? 

Also poor Gumbo, he has been ill 

http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/2632/emergency-as-experts-rush-to-save-life-of-eastender-star/

I wish Billy would get some good nice storylines and 'man up' D) a bit!


----------



## story (Jun 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> I wish Billy would get some good nice storylines and 'man up' D) a bit!



Didn't he start out as a child beater when he first arrived on The Square?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

story said:


> Didn't he start out as a child beater when he first arrived on The Square?



i don't remember that. I thought he was abused himself when he was a kid, growing up in a children's home.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

story said:


> Didn't he start out as a child beater when he first arrived on The Square?



yeah he was the beater of Jamie iirc and Jamie eventually knocked fuck out of him before going tinfoil-hat insane


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah he was the beater of Jamie iirc and Jamie eventually knocked fuck out of him before going tinfoil-hat insane



jamie? jamie? i know him but i can't remember it's driving me mad. Who was Jamie please!?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> jamie? jamie? i know him but i can't remember it's driving me mad. Who was Jamie please!?!



got stabbed up iirc


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah he was the beater of Jamie iirc and Jamie eventually knocked fuck out of him before going tinfoil-hat insane



I don't remember him going mental.
Have I forgotten it, or are you mixing him up with Northern Joe? - who wrote stuff on his chest and, I think, covered his walls with tin foil.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I don't remember him going mental.
> Have I forgotten it, or are you mixing him up with Northern Joe? - who wrote stuff on his chest and, I think, covered his walls with tin foil.



might be confusing it- it was old skool eastenders tbf


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I don't remember him going mental.
> Have I forgotten it, or are you mixing him up with Northern Joe? - who wrote stuff on his chest and, I think, covered his walls with tin foil.



Are you sure you don't mean the bloke who doused Spandau Ballet bloke with petrol and who looked like a young Malcolm McDowell?


----------



## magneze (Jun 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> I'm shocked you posted on this thread at all hehe! Yeh what did happen to Billy and Jay???


I've taken to shouting at the TV regularly when EE is on. It's just so stupid. And so many of the problems could be sorted by phoning 999. How bloody long did it take Ricky last night. Numpties the lot of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

According to wiki



> The character Billy Mitchell was introduced by producer Matthew Robinson as a guest character in November 1998, used as part of a storyline to introduce Billy's nephew, Jamie, (Jack Ryder) to the regular cast. In the storyline, Billy was caught being abusive to Jamie and he was subsequently taken in by Billy's cousin Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden). The character was only intended to appear for four episodes; however, Perry Fenwick revealed in 2006 that the role was extended by "coincidence and chance": "I was offered four episodes and here I am, about 800 later. [...] Ross Kemp (Grant) said that he was leaving, and there was a gap in the Mitchell family, so they brought me back to do stuff towards his leaving. After that they offered me a year."[1] Billy was reintroduced in 1999, making recurring appearances. He was involved in the leaving storyline of Grant Mitchell in October 1999, before returning later in the year as a regular character.


 


> It has been noted that when Billy was first introduced, he was a "nasty piece of work".[1] However, Billy underwent a personality change circa 2002 and "became good".[1] It was revealed that Bill's nasty streak was a result of him having been abused and bullied while growing up in a children's home.[1]


----------



## harpo (Jun 3, 2009)

So who was that geezer in the caff chatting up Whitney/doing the heroics?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Are you sure you don't mean the bloke who doused Spandau Ballet bloke with petrol and who looked like a young Malcolm McDowell?



Oh no, I don't mean him. 
He does look like Malcolm, now you say it.







This was Northern mental Joe ~


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2009)

harpo said:


> So who was that geezer in the caff chatting up Whitney/doing the heroics?



Some new bloke. We don't know anything about him yet, that was the first time he's turned up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Some new bloke. We don't know anything about him yet, that was the first time he's turned up.


 

No, isn't he who she met in the park/allotment area?

He picked up her diary after she left it on the bench


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

harpo said:


> So who was that geezer in the caff chatting up Whitney/doing the heroics?



Her next rapist I expect.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, isn't he who she met in the park/allotment area?
> 
> He picked up her diary after she left it on the bench



Didn't see that one, first epidode I've seen him in was last night.


----------



## harpo (Jun 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Didn't see that one, first epidode I've seen him in was last night.



Me too but I've missed a few episodes.  Something a bit sinister about him.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 3, 2009)

oh yeah, Jamie. Whatisface who married Kym Ryder. 
Have to say i don't remember a single thing about his character in ee....

Mad joe, on the other hand, was ace & far more memorable. But that might just have been b'cos i fancied him at the time....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

Me too.
He was totally hot.


----------



## story (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is *so* well-named


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Didn't see that one, first epidode I've seen him in was last night.





was a few weeks ago when she was trying to get away from that other one that fancied her


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 4, 2009)

I think eastenders is pretty good at the moment... phill's on the piss and thats always fun, nick cotton blows up the cafe, shirly (also on the piss) f*ckin up the chippy... wicked stuff!

Although if ide had a few doubles down the pub and then drank a beer bottle full of temazepam i doubt i would have acted quite like he (Nick) did lol.

peace


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Was he drinking absinthe


----------



## sned (Jun 4, 2009)

METH LAB said:


> I think eastenders is pretty good at the moment... phill's on the piss and thats always fun



I'll second that - drunk Phil is blatantly the best character. Sober Phil is boring and grumpy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> Was he drinking absinthe


 

I dunno, my b/f asked why he was drinking Creme de Menthe


----------



## Oula (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamie waas run over by Martin Fowler who was texting whilst driving wasn't he?


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2009)

Oula said:


> Jamie waas run over by Martin Fowler who was texting whilst driving wasn't he?



It's amazing the number of people who get run over by cars in a small square like that. 

I'd have put speed-bumps in by now.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2009)

Oula said:


> Jamie waas run over by Martin Fowler who was texting whilst driving wasn't he?



yup - and his grief-stricken fiancee then married his careless killer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2009)

Griff said:


> It's amazing the number of people who get run over by cars in a small square like that.
> 
> I'd have put speed-bumps in by now.


 


It has more than its fair share of fires and explosions as well


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 4, 2009)

zoooo said:


>



I modeled by image him as a teenager (about age 14), grew my hair to look like that and everything. I didn't start hearing voices or putting random newspaper cuttings all over the bedroom wall though! My hair's short again now but I'm thinking of growing it...






I wonder, could I pull it off...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> yup - and his grief-stricken fiancee then married his careless killer.



Sonia! And Martin Fowler! It's all coming back to me now. 

Anyway....back to current episode discussion....another riddiculous episode last night. 
Aside from the fact that Nick Cotton is walking around with no more than a scratch on his forehead after having been in a cafe that blew up - what the hell is going on with Dawn and Phil  Where on EARTH is this attraction coming from?!?! It just seems so wrong and so inappropriate. Isn't Phil old enough to be her grandfather practically?! Never mind the fact that he's a bald, hideously ugly drunk with bloodshot eyes and a bulging belly, with pathetic personality to boot. God - what a catch  He doesn't even have the power thing going for him anymore - he's even more weak and pathetic than bloody Billy snivelly Mitchell.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Sonia! And Martin Fowler! It's all coming back to me now.
> 
> Anyway....back to current episode discussion....another riddiculous episode last night.
> Aside from the fact that Nick Cotton is walking around with no more than a scratch on his forehead after having been in a cafe that blew up - what the hell is going on with Dawn and Phil  Where on EARTH is this attraction coming from?!?! It just seems so wrong and so inappropriate. Isn't Phil old enough to be her grandfather practically?! Never mind the fact that he's a bald, hideously ugly drunk with bloodshot eyes and a bulging belly, with pathetic personality to boot. God - what a catch  He doesn't even have the power thing going for him anymore - he's even more weak and pathetic than bloody Billy snivelly Mitchell.




Phil Mitchell is rich tho innit!

and as for Nick Cotton, he slipped out the back door


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Phil Mitchell is rich tho innit!
> 
> and as for Nick Cotton, he slipped out the back door


 

or the loo window?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Phil Mitchell is rich tho innit!
> 
> and as for Nick Cotton, he slipped out the back door



that cunt has like a million lives


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2009)

Devil child Dotty looked pretty evil at the end.

Wouldn't want her in my house.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Phil Mitchell is rich tho innit!
> 
> and as for Nick Cotton, he slipped out the back door



yeah ok granted he has money - but Dawn is still looking at him with big gooey eyes like he's the most gorgeous man on earth


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> what the hell is going on with Dawn and Phil  Where on EARTH is this attraction coming from?!?! It just seems so wrong and so inappropriate. Isn't Phil old enough to be her grandfather practically?! Never mind the fact that he's a bald, hideously ugly drunk with bloodshot eyes and a bulging belly, with pathetic personality to boot. God - what a catch  He doesn't even have the power thing going for him anymore - he's even more weak and pathetic than bloody Billy snivelly Mitchell.



Well, lets face it Garry Hobbes is no Adonis himself is he? I think Dawn's the Catherine Zeta Jones of Albert Square.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah ok granted he has money - but Dawn is still looking at him with big gooey eyes like he's the most gorgeous man on earth



she's a  slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

Griff said:


> Devil child Dotty looked pretty evil at the end.
> 
> Wouldn't want her in my house.


 

I heard Dot was going to be killed off as they can't afford her.  Maybe young Dotty really is going to do it


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2009)

can anyone remember who it was who Lyn (Gary's ex) had an affair with? 
Was it Phil? Or Grant?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 5, 2009)

Griff said:


> Devil child Dotty looked pretty evil at the end.
> 
> Wouldn't want her in my house.



That was the scariest thing I've ever seen on a soap - 'stenders has gone all gothic horror and shit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> can anyone remember who it was who Lyn (Gary's ex) had an affair with?
> Was it Phil? Or Grant?


 

Phil


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> can anyone remember who it was who Lyn (Gary's ex) had an affair with?
> Was it Phil? Or Grant?



Wasn't it Beppe DiMarco?
Jane had a fling with Grant


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> or the loo window?


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> Wasn't it Beppe DiMarco?


 
Oh Beppe! 

Why the fuck didn't Nick die?  Is Dotty really the devil child?


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2009)

zenie said:


> Is Dotty really the devil child?



Oh yes.

Be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2009)

Griff said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Be afraid, very afraid.


 
serious?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

zenie said:


> serious?


 

as long as she's got plaits either side of her head, consider her dangerous


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> as long as she's got plaits either side of her head, consider her dangerous




There's also a small 666 tattooed under those plaits.

I reckon.


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2009)

So why did she tell Dot that Nick was trying to kill her? 

Cos he was trying to make Dotty do it, rather than himself?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

Griff said:


> There's also a small 666 tattooed under those plaits.
> 
> I reckon.


 

Quite possibly.  I almost expected her eyes to start glowing at the end of last night's episode


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

zenie said:


> So why did she tell Dot that Nick was trying to kill her?
> 
> Cos he was trying to make Dotty do it, rather than himself?


 

Maybe so Dot would distrust Nick and trust Dotty, not realising that it's really her out to nab her for her savings


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

"i'm not looking for vanilla..i'm looking for...rum & raisin.."

brilliant


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Eastenders love playing Sade. They have a Sade song for every situation.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 12, 2009)

Max and Tanya again aaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2009)

Chelsea is such an airhead.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Max and Tanya again aaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



remember when you buried me alive lol?
yeah sorry lol
don't worry i love you lol


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, how come the whole burying alive thing has been forgotten. WTF.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 13, 2009)

magneze said:


> Yeah, how come the whole burying alive thing has been forgotten. WTF.



If you really love someone, then being buried alive is just part and parcel of the whole thing. Swings and roundabouts and underground tombs, innit?


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

Stacey looks like an extra from Dead Set and Jean had a wicked cardi on tonight covered in pink flamingos.


----------



## catinthehat (Jun 16, 2009)

I suspect another 'doing it in the Vic' conception - reprising the Den n Chell fiasco.  In fact I find if you watch it about every 20 years its the same story line but different people./


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Stacey looks like an extra from Dead Set and Jean had a wicked cardi on tonight covered in pink flamingos.



Have you ever seen anybody wearing a pink jacket with leopard-skin shoulders like Bianca's?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Griff said:


> Have you ever seen anybody wearing a pink jacket with leopard-skin shoulders like Bianca's?



I just came on the thread to talk about this! What's going on there? She was wearing leopardy leggings aswell.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the fact Max and Tanya's reuninion is set to the backdrop of the Kings of Leon album. Eastenders are so up with the pop music hit parade. I remember when I loved that album, 12 months ago.


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I just came on the thread to talk about this! What's going on there? She was wearing leopardy leggings aswell.



But what did you think of Jeans cardi?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I like it! It's well cute.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Strip poker in the middle of the pub. Normal.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

oh I LOVE it when people have drug habits on Eastenders.


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

The only good thing ever about eastenders was wellard the dog. And even he got his agent to get him out of there!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 24, 2009)

eastenders discussion needed please - this thread has been neglected for too long 

What do people think of this utterly crap new 'family' of Whitney's? Maybe i've missed something somewhere, but why wouldn't that stupid mother just give her son that knife 

Stacey's been ace this week. I've only been watching for the scenes with her and Jean. 

oh - and where's Dawn? Has Gary found out about her affair yet?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 24, 2009)

Call out thread.

He's alright really.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Call out thread.
> 
> He's alright really.



 he who?


----------



## Griff (Jul 24, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> What do people think of this utterly crap new 'family' of Whitney's? Maybe i've missed something somewhere, but why wouldn't that stupid mother just give her son that knife



This whole business with her mum, brother and the knife has been so long, drawn out and boring, I hardly took any interest in last night's apart from seeing her chuck the knife in the river at the end. 

Boring. Zzzzzz.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Stacey's been ace this week. I've only been watching for the scenes with her and Jean.
> 
> oh - and where's Dawn? Has Gary found out about her affair yet?


 

I love Stacey.  Watching her going to the dogs is sad


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2009)

Eastenders doesn't know how to do a sub-plot properly - in and out, don't focus the whole thing on that alone for weeks, and don't pitch everything at 11 - that only helps highlight how fake the show is.


----------



## Griff (Jul 24, 2009)

Also when Jackson died, they managed to record a little scene and stick it in, along the lines of "Did you hear about Michael Jackson?" 

More of that topical stuff interweaved would be good.

"Did you hear about Enid at number 35? Dead. Swine Flu. How awful"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2009)

Griff said:


> Also when Jackson died, they managed to record a little scene and stick it in, along the lines of "Did you hear about Michael Jackson?"
> 
> More of that topical stuff interweaved would be good.
> 
> "Did you hear about Enid at number 35? Dead. Swine Flu. How awful"


 


or "did you watch Blanche last night in Corrie, she was hilarious"


----------



## Relahni (Jul 24, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> he who?



Eastender? 

He can be a bit bizarre and shit, but I don't mind him tbh.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Eastenders doesn't know how to do a sub-plot properly - in and out, don't focus the whole thing on that alone for weeks, and don't pitch everything at 11 - that only helps highlight how fake the show is.



They seem to do storylines in two week bursts - a major storyline will disappear without a mention for a fortnight and then resume. I'm pretty sure this is because of the way the cast and crew are divided up when filming but it is a bloody mess.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2009)

Griff said:


> Also when Jackson died, they managed to record a little scene and stick it in, along the lines of "Did you hear about Michael Jackson?"
> 
> More of that topical stuff interweaved would be good.
> 
> "Did you hear about Enid at number 35? Dead. Swine Flu. How awful"


 

I bet you Dotty will get a line saying her husband's got swine flu


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2009)

Alan Jackon's died?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Alan Jackon's died?


 

huh?


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 30, 2009)

Make of this what you will, o my people...but I've just got from a paer shop, where a cover of TV Now! or somesuch caught my eye, featuring as it did the headline "Ronnie's Shock Reunion!" and a picture of....Danielle!


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 30, 2009)

A mate of mine took some photos of Natalie Cassidy this morning for a magazine article. I asked him if she was nice. 

He said she made him Wellard. I laughed. 

*cries for empty existence*


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 2, 2009)

This program is over. _Finito_. Kaput


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 2, 2009)

Did I see a clip of Boris Johnston in the Queen Vic... ???????


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> We've got an open plan thing here, can't avoid whatevers on.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 2, 2009)

It ended for me when Arthur Fowler died really.

What's happened since then (briefly)?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 3, 2009)

Lots of shouting, lots of misery, lots of bad acting.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 3, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Lots of shouting, lots of misery, lots of bad acting.



Cheers. Doesn't sound like I missed much.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 3, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Lots of shouting, lots of misery, lots of bad acting.



I did quite like the bit where Lucas was about to smash Stacey over the skull with a paperweight though!!

Hopefully they'll get rid of all the work experience people who've obviously been writing over summer and get some proper stories in now, though.


----------



## newme (Oct 3, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> I did quite like the bit where Lucas was about to smash Stacey over the skull with a paperweight though!!



That was fairly bizarre tbh, accidently does his ex over then was gonna smash her skull in in the living room with Patrick entering in seconds time to cover it up!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2009)

The at the end he was thinking about doing the other woman too!


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 3, 2009)

newme said:


> That was fairly bizarre tbh, accidently does his ex over then was gonna smash her skull in in the living room with Patrick entering in seconds time to cover it up!



He's a desperate man! (I assume he leaves soon because I've seen a trailer for him of something else???)


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 3, 2009)

Frankie Jack said:


> Did I see a clip of Boris Johnston in the Queen Vic... ???????



OMG, I've only just seen it:



It wouldn't have been so bad if Boris was at least playing a cameo role of sorts, but to play as himself as mayor...


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

So who's the father of Heather's baby then? 

Surely not Darren? Minty? Billy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> So who's the father of Heather's baby then?
> 
> Surely not Darren? Minty? Billy?




The clue is in the ice cream lid


----------



## tarannau (Oct 23, 2009)

Eh? Has Heather got a kid with Gino Ginelli then?


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The clue is in the ice cream lid



She mentioned ice-cream, but how is that a clue?


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2009)

ah, come on, some of it is comedy gold!  Shirley buying some unindentified bag of drugs (looked a bit yellow, fuck knows what it was) to sell, so she could pay the rent, then leaving it in her ice cream van (who buys an ice cream van in autumn???), then Pat and Peggy getting bladdered on ice cold vodca, in the ice-cream-van/ambulance, finding the drugs, thinking it was sherbet and then NOT taking it!!!

WTF???



The dad must be Phill, when he was going through his relapse?  Or maybe Darren, drunk and sexually frustrated?  There's no way it's Billy.  Doubt it's Minty.  Whoever it was they were legless when it happened


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Can you even still get gino ginelli?


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

Last night had some right lulz.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> She mentioned ice-cream, but how is that a clue?




On Valentine's Night, Shirley set her up with someone.  Heather realised it was a set-up and pulled someone else I think, but can't remember.  Someone hands her her lucky ice-cream lid (I think it might have had a picture of George Michael or something but again, can't quite remember), but the person handing it to her, well that's a mystery as the face isn't shown.

Can't remember who featured in that episode, so it could be the guy she picked up or whoever featured in that episode.  

Am going to google to see if I can find out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> ah, come on, some of it is comedy gold!  Shirley buying some unindentified bag of drugs (looked a bit yellow, fuck knows what it was) to sell, so she could pay the rent, then leaving it in her ice cream van (who buys an ice cream van in autumn???), then Pat and Peggy getting bladdered on ice cold vodca, in the ice-cream-van/ambulance, finding the drugs, thinking it was sherbet and then NOT taking it!!!
> 
> WTF???
> 
> ...




My money's on Darren.  Something has to happen to ruin his engagement 

Although Gary's a possible?  Was he around then?


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My money's on Darren.  Something has to happen to ruin his engagement



Surely not Darren?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 23, 2009)

Soaps are definitely going downhill. When I was a nipper it was all about Dallas and Who Shot JR? Now it's come down to who's boffed Heather


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> She mentioned ice-cream, but how is that a clue?




ah,here's what happened according to Digital Spy



> It's thought that her pregnancy stems from that night in R&R in February when we saw Heather snogging the face of a mystery man called Eddie, who she was led to believe was a male escort that her best mate Shirley (Linda Henry) had hired.
> 
> However, it turned out that Eddie wasn't the gigolo and before anyone could tell her, he'd made a sharp exit, never to be seen since. Heather, meanwhile, wound up locking herself in a cubicle in R&R's toilets where a mystery person's hand passed her missing lucky George Michael yoghurt pot lid beneath the stall door.


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Now it's come down to who's boffed Heather



I was hoping we would have found out last night. 

Whoever it was is in for a fucking shock and a half.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> Surely not Darren?



or Gary 



> *Saturday, 14 February 2009*
> 
> * Dawns Shock admission at Garry's Memorial Service! *
> 
> ...



Then he reappears but I'm not sure the dates add up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

However



> Charlie Hawkins rang his mum after having his first pint in the legendary Queen Vic.
> 
> The 'EastEnders' actor - who turns 18 on St. Valentine's Day - was delighted when his character Darren Miller celebrated his landmark birthday, as it meant he was finally allowed to have a beverage in the BBC soap's famous pub.




and he got thoroughly pissed that night from what I remember


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Soaps are definitely going downhill. When I was a nipper it was all about Dallas and Who Shot JR? Now it's come down to who's boffed Heather




It was Kristin


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh no poor Darren. 

Jesus man, what have you done?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> Oh no poor Darren.
> 
> Jesus man, what have you done?




or Gary?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Make of this what you will, o my people...but I've just got from a paer shop, where a cover of TV Now! or somesuch caught my eye, featuring as it did the headline "Ronnie's Shock Reunion!" and a picture of....Danielle!



Who was it as a matter of interest?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

1927 said:


> Who was it as a matter of interest?






Ronnie's shock return?  

I didn't know she'd been away


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

the door will open, no face will be seen and the music will roll 

That's my betting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

*hahahaha  *


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh how fucking ridiculous was that?


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2009)

!!!!


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *hahahaha  *



Like - how?!


----------



## Random One (Oct 23, 2009)

WTF darren?!?!


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2009)

That's it. Me and eastenders are on rocky ground. That's just daft.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG! WuRst EastendeRs pl0t EVAH!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> Like - how?!




May I refer you to Post No.s 242 and 249


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> OMG! WuRst EastendeRs pl0t EVAH!



Korrektion - sekond wuRst. who rEmemberS that st0opid as fuK 9/11 aniversary 1 on the subway - "don't U no wot dAy it is?"


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> Like - how?!



Well it was explained to me by the use of a pink robot and a blue robot. 

Something along the lines of when a boy robot and a girl robit love each other very much the boy robot might squirt sperms inside the girl robot where she lays an internal egg onto an internal cushion called a uterus. The egg and sperms combine and a baby robot grows.

I'm not sure I believe it myself but apparently its true.


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2009)

He hasn't even gone through puberty though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Callie said:


> Well it was explained to me by the use of a pink robot and a blue robot.
> 
> Something along the lines of when a boy robot and a girl robit love each other very much the boy robot might squirt sperms inside the girl robot where she lays an internal egg onto an internal cushion called a uterus. The egg and sperms combine and a baby robot grows.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe it myself but apparently its true.



Well that can't be right.  Darren and Heather don't love each other very much.  I think someone's told you porkies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> He hasn't even gone through puberty though!




ah, but he was an adult on the day the dirty deed was done


----------



## Random One (Oct 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> Like - how?!



i'm still with this ^^^


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think theyre robots either   damned lies! LIES!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2009)

Random One said:


> i'm still with this ^^^




There's this thing you see, Shirley explained it as a "tiny winkle".  Tiny winkle is put somewhere and a baby is made

Judging by the shape of them, I'm guessing the ear


----------



## Ceej (Oct 25, 2009)

Geri said:


> He hasn't even gone through puberty though!



He's about 11, isn't he? How old is Heather? That mate of hers is about 60!
All a bit unpleasant, tbh.

Not that I watch Eastenders, obviously.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 25, 2009)

benders had me in stitches with this...


my money was on Phil


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2009)

It's like a Yorkshire terrier getting it on with a Great Dane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2009)

Geri said:


> It's like a Yorkshire terrier getting it on with a Great Dane.




or Great Dame?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 25, 2009)

Griff said:


> Oh no poor Darren.
> 
> Jesus man, what have you done?



Heather, on valentines day apparently


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

PMSL never! my money was solidly on Minty


----------



## IC3D (Oct 25, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Heather, on valentines day apparently



Shame they don't have an Eastenders Late like with Hollyoaks, that would be a steamy episode


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 25, 2009)

hollyoaks is such a pile of crap though.... I cant honestly believe C4 still make it when they could have kept brookside on for its token soap offering


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 25, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> hollyoaks is such a pile of crap though.... I cant honestly believe C4 still make it when they could have kept brookside on for its token soap offering


I miss Brookie


----------



## rollinder (Oct 25, 2009)

Callie said:


> Well it was explained to me by the use of a pink robot and a blue robot.
> 
> Something along the lines of when a boy robot and a girl robit love each other very much the boy robot might squirt sperms inside the girl robot where she lays an internal egg onto an internal cushion called a uterus. The egg and sperms combine and a baby robot grows.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe it myself but apparently its true.



I think I have that [strike]manga[/strike] book

lol at the bit where it looked like she was telling the baby about his dad Billy, "he's not really very brave and he sometimes makes a mess...but that's alright because he's a bear...called Paddington"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 27, 2009)

actually  i think i have that book too

it  had a load of wierd robots in it

 the sex one was  just  the wierdes


the  digestion one  was  fairly cool


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 27, 2009)

Im enjoying the 'sam' stuff which is brewing..... can see some great comedy moments happening in the next few weeks


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 27, 2009)

Is darren really the father of heather's baby? I can't believe I'm that curious, but the whole notion is so utterly offensive I must know.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 27, 2009)

Aren't 'stenders taking this whole forgiveness thing abit too far? I'm all for restorative justice but I think it's a bit much to portray Denise as some sort of fascist for not wanting anything to do with the bloke that beat her up for years and then tried to murder her daughter.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 28, 2009)

Has Denise had some kind of cosmetic surgery (eye bags??) she looks different.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 29, 2009)

1927 said:


> Who was it as a matter of interest?



It was Dead Daughter Danielle. Though she never actually did reappear, possibly mkaing said magazine even bizarrerer and shitterer than Stenders...


----------



## madzone (Nov 24, 2009)

What have they done to that fit doctors hair?   Is he chanelling Dot Cotton?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2009)

Where IS Dot Cotton  And why are that annoying mother and the son who tried to kill Libby living in her house


----------



## Geri (Nov 26, 2009)

Hang on a minute! Did Lucas just bury Owen underneath Trina's tree?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2009)

have to catch this on sunday as it warred with corrie and emmerdale


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2009)

i wanna know why libby wore a dressing gown to her mum's wedding


----------



## Geri (Nov 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i wanna know why libby wore a dressing gown to her mum's wedding



It was a very unflattering outfit - she looked middle aged and dowdy.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> Hang on a minute! Did Lucas just bury Owen underneath Trina's tree?



I'd like to know why Ricky didn't notice the body crudely bound in an old carpet in the boot when he opened it and searched about for a rag to wipe the car.


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2009)

if lucas managed to carry a body into the middle of the square, dump it into a hole, and then fill the hole in without getting noticed, then he deserves to get away with it tbh.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2009)

Pesky dawg


----------



## Geri (Nov 26, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> I'd like to know why Ricky didn't notice the body crudely bound in an old carpet in the boot when he opened it and searched about for a rag to wipe the car.



I thought that, but it _was_ Ricky...


----------



## Rosco (Nov 26, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> I'd like to know why Ricky didn't notice the body crudely bound in an old carpet in the boot when he opened it and searched about for a rag to wipe the car.



He did see it but its a Mitchell motor, nothing out of the ordinary, nudge nudge wink wink, say no more


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> if lucas managed to carry a body into the middle of the square, dump it into a hole, and then fill the hole in without getting noticed, then he deserves to get away with it tbh.




EVERYONE in the Square or whoever passes through it or ever looks out of their window was in the pub.  It's quite simple really.


----------



## Griff (Nov 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> have to catch this on sunday



Me too, couldn't be bothered with it as it clashed with drinking out in the kitchen.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 27, 2009)

I missed Lucas offing Owen and I only went into the kitchen for 1 minute!! Grrr!

And then this clashed with Corrie so I missed that too - and it's not even repeated (don't talk to me about shite itv player)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 27, 2009)

Geri said:


> It was a very unflattering outfit - she looked middle aged and dowdy.



I thought that was the standard requirement of a brides maid's outfit?

Eastenders wedding episodes are notorious for their awfulness, but I thought last night's was actually pretty good - there was genuine pathos and I've really enjoyed the whole Lucas murder plot line.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 27, 2009)

That episode actually got my interest - good fun all round and suprisingly well acted, if more than a little implausible.

The boy done good to carry a human-filled rug and fill in a whopping hole in the time that it took scary woman to freshen up


----------



## Griff (Nov 27, 2009)

So Owen's been offed by Lucas then?

I liked Owen, but everytime he opens his gob, I think of him doing that sketch of the ridculous Essex couple with Catherine Tate.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 27, 2009)

tarannau said:


> That episode actually got my interest - good fun all round and suprisingly well acted, if more than a little implausible.
> 
> The boy done good to carry a human-filled rug and fill in a whopping hole in the time that it took scary woman to freshen up



Also props to him for being able to get it on immediately after he buried the lifeless corpse of a man he'd beaten to death earlier that day. A challenge so many of us have not been able to rise to.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Also props to him for being able to get it on immediately after he buried the lifeless corpse of a man he'd beaten to death earlier that day. A challenge so many of us have not been able to rise to.




Theres still time Jeff.....


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Also props to him for being able to get it on immediately after he buried the lifeless corpse of a man he'd beaten to death earlier that day. A challenge so many of us have not been able to rise to.



Speak for yourself. I'm getting wood just thinking about it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 30, 2009)

How is Bianca Ian's neice?


----------



## mozzy (Nov 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> How is Bianca Ian's neice?



She is David's daughter and David and Ian have the same Dad - Pete Beale

(I think!)


----------



## madzone (Nov 30, 2009)

mozzy said:


> She is David's daughter and David and Ian have the same Dad - Pete Beale
> 
> (I think!)


 Oh, of course!


----------



## strung out (Nov 30, 2009)

.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> How is Bianca Ian's neice?



When she said Bradley's dad was her uncle I had to look her up on the Eastenders family tree. 

Right tangle that.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 30, 2009)

Who's dying at Christmas then?
Peggy?

I watch EE on BBC Entertainment sometimes, but we're a few weeks behind, and it's been really boring lately, all Lucas and stupid Ronnie and Lucy looking sly.


----------



## mozzy (Nov 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oh, of course!



Just realised how sad I am to actually know this - I can't remember what I did yesterday, but do know the Eastenders family tree's - oh dear!


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2009)

Uh-oh


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

Ian Beale shows his cunt side again


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ian Beale shows his cunt side again



How?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

that unfair contract while phil was down and desperate. Phils a fucking dick, but Beale could have been the bigger man instead of having Phil over a barrel with the vic as security


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that unfair contract while phil was down and desperate. Phils a fucking dick, but Beale could have been the bigger man instead of having Phil over a barrel with the vic as security



Has Phil bullied him for years? I'm no Beale fan, but still.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Has Phil bullied him for years? I'm no Beale fan, but still.....



Of course! I remember he even flushed his head in the toilet once.

But Beale could have been the bigger man.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Of course! I remember he even flushed his head in the toilet once.





Yeah, but to be fair, I think most people, given the opportunity, would do the same thing


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 3, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but to be fair, I think most people, given the opportunity, would do the same thing



Steve McFadden is an obnoxious twat and I know it's the character getting done over, but still


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Steve McFadden is an obnoxious twat and I know it's the character getting done over, but still




Yes, but so's Ian Beale (well his character is anyway).  He himself actually seems like a pretty sound guy


----------



## Random One (Dec 8, 2009)

what the hell is going on??


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Dec 8, 2009)

conflict


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2009)

Prostitution, more like.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 8, 2009)

Eurgh Whitney sucking a spoon of marmite just came back to me.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2009)

Little ginger kid is such a good actor sometimes, her looking all scared the other night when Whitney shouted at her was so well done. Bless.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm lovin' 'stenders at the mo – a veritable feast of intrigue and espionage so it is, plently of blood curdling violence and terror too. I’m particularly liking the ever-expanding web of IOUs and the all the scheming over possession of the Vic and shit.


----------



## Griff (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking forward to Christmas, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 9, 2009)

We have the obligatory New Years day wedding to go tits up...


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2009)

Who's getting married on New Years Day?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2009)

What I dont understand is how evryone comes by their money in Eastenders. Ian Beale was potless a few years ago and all of a sudden he has money to lend Phil in return for a mortgage on the Vic. The same Vic that Pat wanted to buy, the same Pat that used to be potless. And how the hell do Phila dn Peggy own the Vic anyway? It seems that it chnges hand frequently or is gambled away, mortgaged etc. And how has Roxy made so much money she can afford to dimiss losing £150k when Sam buggered off. Its obviously piss easy to make a fortune in the eastend, I'm thinking of moving. Beside which the pub trade is screwed, but never any talk of lack of business in the Vic, and why has Ian lent money to Phil anyway, this is the same Phil that was trying to rob him blind only a week ago!!


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 9, 2009)

Geri said:


> Who's getting married on New Years Day?



Saaed and his GF. Though Saad just confessed his love for Christian.


----------



## strung out (Dec 26, 2009)

oh dear. the christmas episode was just taking bizarre to new extremes. i think we counted 9 potential suspects for archie's murder.


----------



## dylans (Dec 26, 2009)

"Who shot JR revisited" innit?  Expect badges T shirts and a statement from the PM


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 26, 2009)

Who shor Mr Burns more like.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh dear. the christmas episode was just taking bizarre to new extremes. i think we counted 9 potential suspects for archie's murder.



oh dear indeed! talk about overkill..! first it's a repeat of den's storyline more or less... i don't buy the mitchells leaving the vic just like that, and janine prancing about the sq like that.. no no no... the actors deserve better writing than that  except for sam...


----------



## strung out (Dec 26, 2009)

sam is just awful. why they didn't get kim metcalfe back to play her is just weird. westbrook can't act for shit.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> sam is just awful. why they didn't get kim metcalfe back to play her is just weird. westbrook can't act for shit.



I thought Kim was bad til Daniella came back. Truth is neither of them can act v well but Daniella is truly awful...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh dear. the christmas episode was just taking bizarre to new extremes. i think we counted 9 potential suspects for archie's murder.



my money is on Grant


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2009)

I love drunk Phil. Much more fun than Sober Phil


----------



## Random One (Dec 26, 2009)

is stacey pregnant? i'm confused again


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2009)

Random One said:


> is stacey pregnant? i'm confused again



Yeah, Archie boned her when she was on a mental health holiday.

(really not loving the implied genetic link with staceys ma being mentally ill and now stacey too. That link is not proven or 100% iirc.)


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 26, 2009)

It'll be someone like Ben Mitchell that killed archie


----------



## moomoo (Dec 26, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It'll be someone like Ben Mitchell that killed archie



I've got my money on Tiffany.


----------



## madzone (Dec 26, 2009)

_I _did it


----------



## whoha (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought I heard him say lucy!


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Little ginger kid is such a good actor sometimes, her looking all scared the other night when Whitney shouted at her was so well done. Bless.



She's brilliant.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It'll be someone like Ben Mitchell that killed archie



My predictions are either Ben or Roxxxie Mitchell.


----------



## Random One (Dec 27, 2009)

i reckon stacey's unborn child worked through her to kill archie


----------



## Zeppo (Dec 27, 2009)

So many suspects - this is a bit left field - it was Nick Dot's son. He was always a bad lad.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't watch it - haven't for years. My problem was that anytime someone tried to better themselves, leave the square/go to uni - they were outcast or always being persuaded it wasn't a good thing. Even simple things, one character served a lentil dish in the Vic & it was treated with contempt - as if a different food choice was evil.

I am aware I prob read too much into it 

Seriously, I had a big problem with the storylines given to "minorities" - they always seemed to be half arsed and begrudging. And don't get me started with various Irish characters. Eddie get murdered, his da is a heavy drinker, Aiden was a junkie, Travis from Blake's 7's Irish mate was a drinking, fighting, murdering brickie... and to cop it all, that dreadful time the Beale/Fowler clan went to Oireland - every single cliche was there. Donkeys in the street, pub brawls, drinking like mad 

I know it's just a soap but by Christ it's so wrong.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2009)

jer said:


> Don't watch it - haven't for years. My problem was that anytime someone tried to better themselves, leave the square/go to uni - they were outcast or always being persuaded it wasn't a good thing. Even simple things, one character served a lentil dish in the Vic & it was treated with contempt - as if a different food choice was evil.
> 
> I am aware I prob read too much into it
> 
> ...




There was a massive deal made out of the all black character episode earlier this year. I'd just assumed it was a significant episode devoted to Patrick and his family, but it was trumpeted as some sort of landmark thing. Odd.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> There was a massive deal made out of the all black character episode earlier this year. I'd just assumed it was a significant episode devoted to Patrick and his family, but it was trumpeted as some sort of landmark thing. Odd.



They made a massive thing out of the Tavernier family years ago - said it was going to be a much more realistic portrayal - whatever that means in 'Enders publicity blurb.


----------



## madzone (Dec 27, 2009)

jer said:


> Don't watch it - haven't for years. My problem was that anytime someone tried to better themselves, leave the square/go to uni - they were outcast or always being persuaded it wasn't a good thing. Even simple things, one character served a lentil dish in the Vic & it was treated with contempt - as if a different food choice was evil.
> 
> I am aware I prob read too much into it
> 
> ...


 What about the fit Irish fireman?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2009)

madzone said:


> What about the fit Irish fireman?



Hmm. Don't really remember. Let me guess, he perished in a blaze?


----------



## madzone (Dec 27, 2009)

jer said:


> Hmm. Don't really remember. Let me guess, he perished in a blaze?


 Yeah


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yeah



Aha! As an Irishman, I'd be shitting myself if I lived in Albert Square


----------



## madzone (Dec 27, 2009)

jer said:


> Aha! As an Irishman, I'd be shitting myself if I lived in Albert Square


 He saved a baby though


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2009)

madzone said:


> He saved a baby though



Oh, we're very big on saving babies. Often to the detriment of the mother 


Ooops, shouldn't get too heavy.

So, there's been another murder on the Square, eh? They oughta impose martial law on that part of London


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think Ian Beale killed Archie. He managed to get in the vic, and Archie caught him there and threatened him to tell Jane that he slept with Janine when he was searching for the cd and made him all paranoid by telling him he'd call her that evening...my money is on Beale.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 27, 2009)

Nah - its Max.

It wont be anyone that the script writes have clumsily set up with motives.

Max is skint. Lost his family. Living in a flat he cant pay for and is in Phils pocket for the insurance scam.

Phil gets Max to do it. Keeps Phils hands clean, gives Max some cash so he can try and win his family back. Tania picked up the girl that was staying with Max earlier in the evening, so he was free to come and go.

Tis Max. MACCCXXXXX I tells ye! 

(or its Dot)


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 27, 2009)

peggy


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 27, 2009)

oh i forgot about Max, he's got plenty of reasons to kill him too...well, half the square have got reasons to kaput him. What about the dude that got Roxy pregnant? He said he'd kill him no'?


----------



## dylans (Dec 27, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> oh i forgot about Max, he's got plenty of reasons to kill him too...well, half the square have got reasons to kaput him. What about the dude that got Roxy pregnant? He said he'd kill him no'?



He's dead. He got  offed by the preacher bloke.


----------



## embree (Dec 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> There was a massive deal made out of the all black character episode earlier this year. I'd just assumed it was a significant episode devoted to Patrick and his family, but it was trumpeted as some sort of landmark thing. Odd.



Ah yes, Patrick. The black character who's a great dancer, chases the white ladies and likes his rum and and an 'ickle spliff'


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 27, 2009)

dylans said:


> He's dead. He got  offed by the preacher bloke.



Nooo that's Owen!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 28, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Nah - its Max.
> 
> It wont be anyone that the script writes have clumsily set up with motives.
> 
> ...



That is geeeeenius!!
Except, Phil has no money either does he?
I reckon maybe ex policeman bloke paid him to do it rather than Phil.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 28, 2009)

embree said:


> Ah yes, Patrick. The black character who's a great dancer, chases the white ladies and likes his rum and and an 'ickle spliff'



Ah yes. My point entirely on earlier posts.

Shouldn't 'Enders be ridiculed for it's oh so sterotypical portrayals of minorities?

Or is it just a telly programme?

Personally, I think it's the televisual equivalent of The Sun


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 28, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Nah - its Max.
> 
> It wont be anyone that the script writes have clumsily set up with motives.
> 
> ...



I concur with this hypothesis


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 28, 2009)

jer said:


> Don't watch it - haven't for years. My problem was that anytime someone tried to better themselves, leave the square/go to uni - they were outcast or always being persuaded it wasn't a good thing. Even simple things, one character served a lentil dish in the Vic & it was treated with contempt - as if a different food choice was evil.
> 
> I am aware I prob read too much into it
> 
> ...



that episode is legendary (for all the wrong reasons!)


----------



## Looby (Dec 28, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Nah - its Max.
> 
> It wont be anyone that the script writes have clumsily set up with motives.
> 
> ...





zoooo said:


> That is geeeeenius!!
> Except, Phil has no money either does he?
> I reckon maybe ex policeman bloke paid him to do it rather than Phil.



Omg, yes to all this.  Brilliant, when do we find out?


----------



## madzone (Dec 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Omg, yes to all this.  Brilliant, when do we find out?


Easter


----------



## Looby (Dec 28, 2009)

madzone said:


> Easter



What??! You've got to be fucking shitting me? I can't wait til fucking easter, I've got the attention span of a gnat, I get bored in commercial breaks.


----------



## madzone (Dec 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> What??! You've got to be fucking shitting me? I can't wait til fucking easter, I've got the attention span of a gnat, I get bored in commercial breaks.


 Of course I'm shitting you, dozy mare


----------



## Looby (Dec 28, 2009)

madzone said:


> Of course I'm shitting you, dozy mare



God, I proper panicked there. *phew*  I wouldn't put it past those bastards though.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 28, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> that episode is legendary (for all the wrong reasons!)



The Towlers and the Feales!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 28, 2009)

I went to the wilds of West Cork the other year and the local pub was raffling a pony. It's all true.



zoooo said:


> Little ginger kid is such a good actor sometimes, her looking all scared the other night when Whitney shouted at her was so well done. Bless.



Sonia made me cry when Carol found out Bianca had been shagging Dan. The kids on telly are either stage school swallowing-their-words crap or amazingly good.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Omg, yes to all this.  Brilliant, when do we find out?



I thought we find out at the end of Feb when Eastenders has it's 25th Anniversary edition, I see there is a live episode for this anniversary !

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8255610.stm


----------



## madzone (Dec 28, 2009)

Why is Jamie Cullum pretending to be a policeman?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Wht has Peggy suddenly found a well of deep grief for someone she was ordering the execution of just the other day


----------



## tastebud (Dec 28, 2009)

we don't find out till february though. and peggy is leaving around then.
argh - if it is max i will be well disappointed.


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2009)

i like the fact that in the absence of any CID at the scene of archie's murder, a uniformed officer finds the victim's daughter who just discovered the body getting a bit upset about it, and decides to slap the handcuffs on her.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 28, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i like the fact that in the absence of any CID at the scene of archie's murder, a uniformed officer finds the victim's daughter who just discovered the body getting a bit upset about it, and decides to slap the handcuffs on her.



There were hardly any police there at all -- and they left the body there until the next day to remove it -- ???


----------



## Intastella (Dec 28, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> There were hardly any police there at all -- and they left the body there until the next day to remove it -- ???



They didn't ask Ronnie to pick a tape or say who was present at her interview either...bloody amateurs


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 29, 2009)

tastebud said:


> we don't find out till february though. and peggy is leaving around then.
> argh - if it is max i will be well disappointed.



Well if it is Max, at least Skeletor will be back on our screens in his true form

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe


----------



## smokedout (Dec 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Wht has Peggy suddenly found a well of deep grief for someone she was ordering the execution of just the other day



been in the paper that babs is leaving early next year an all so i say guilty


----------



## metalguru (Dec 30, 2009)

Pretty good episode this evening with the Masood pre-nuptial celebrations.

I really like Tamwar - he's such a classic nerd.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 30, 2009)

smokedout said:


> been in the paper that babs is leaving early next year an all so i say guilty



Phil asked for an alibi, so maybe it was him, in the Vic with the Bust, I think the alibi will be Pegstar covering for him.

Ahh motherly loyalty, don't you just love it.


----------



## madzone (Dec 30, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Phil asked for an alibi, so maybe it was him, in the Vic with the Bust, I think the alibi will be Pegstar covering for him.
> 
> Ahh motherly loyalty, don't you just love it.


 Shirley's given him an alibi


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 30, 2009)

oh, yeah sorry I forgot it was the crack fox, I missed yesterdays


----------



## madzone (Dec 30, 2009)

They've already set the scene for Heather fucking it up though


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 30, 2009)

1. Monday's episode was a cracker.  Phil IS much better when in drinking-mode.  
2. What's the chance of Janine's stuffed cat actually being stuffed with diamonds, money, anything?  Just something valuable she has no idea of?


----------



## Tacita (Dec 30, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> oh, yeah sorry I forgot it was the *crack fox, *I missed yesterdays



is that Chelsea?


----------



## Geri (Dec 30, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> 2. What's the chance of Janine's stuffed cat actually being stuffed with diamonds, money, anything?  Just something valuable she has no idea of?



They've already done the cat stuffed with money. It must be empty by now.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 30, 2009)

Tacita said:


> is that Chelsea?



No. I think Shirley from Eastenders and the Crack Fox from the Mighty Boosh were separated at birth. Look closely. They are very similar


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> They've already done the cat stuffed with money. It must be empty by now.



Really?  When?


----------



## the button (Dec 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> They've already done the cat stuffed with money. It must be empty by now.



There's nothing in the kitty.


----------



## dylans (Dec 31, 2009)

I knpw who did it


The guy that lives with Jenine. Whitneys brother.  He secretly loves jenine. He has a dodgy past. He hates archie. I think it's him


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like one of the long standing extras to be responsible. Give them a episode or two in the limelight. I'm voting Errol from the market or Tracey the barmaid.


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2009)

definitely tracy. 'gone fishing' had to be code for something else


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 31, 2009)

Syed's not just a pretty face, he has moves aswell:


----------



## zenie (Dec 31, 2009)

Why's Phil got a blood soaked shirt if it aint him then, ey?


----------



## Geri (Dec 31, 2009)

zenie said:


> Why's Phil got a blood soaked shirt if it aint him then, ey?



Too obvious. Besides, I don't think he was wearing a shirt that colour.


----------



## zenie (Dec 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> Too obvious. Besides, I don't think he was wearing a shirt that colour.


 
So is he being set up? The plot thickens 

I think it was Sam fwiw, she's got form with the queen vic bust.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 1, 2010)

Geri said:


> They've already done the cat stuffed with money. It must be empty by now.



I never undertsood if Janine knew it was stuffed with money or was it just the lad who was spunking it all on that young hooker he was in love with?

Another thing that i didn't understand was where did all that money come from that flew out of the merc when it was driven off after the raffle, and apart from scrambling to pick some up why was it never referred to again?


----------



## strung out (Jan 1, 2010)

it was the nativity money


----------



## metalguru (Jan 1, 2010)

Two episodes this evening - making a Dr Who sandwich.

Syed and Amira's wedding (will it wont it happen?Not sure I quite believe in this newly psycho Christian), followed by another wedding in Gavin & Stacey.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Xmas episode.
It would have been funny to see the crew fuck up Archie, one by one, till he was just a flappy corpse.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, first part was brilliant at keeping up the tension.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok am just wondering: how long ago was it that you in the UK saw the episode where that peodophile got sentenced to 13 years, and peggy found out about Archie and Janine? I watch Eastenders on BBC Entertainment and am wondering how many weeks behind we are. Thanks!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

About 3 week i think.


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

its actually not bad over xmas


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

Prick


----------



## miss direct (Jan 1, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> I'd like one of the long standing extras to be responsible. Give them a episode or two in the limelight. I'm voting Errol from the market or Tracey the barmaid.




Who's Errol? 

Do you mean WINSTON? He has been in it for 24 years and has never had a proper storyline.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 1, 2010)

miss direct said:


> Who's Errol?
> 
> Do you mean WINSTON? He has been in it for 24 years and has never had a proper storyline.



Wasn't there an Errol too?


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Prick



eh? fuck off

looking forward to pt2 after Doc


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> Wasn't there an Errol too?



An Everton as well.


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2010)

Stop overacting, Christian, FFS


----------



## Flashman (Jan 1, 2010)

That bloke from This Life is fit


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2010)

Flashman said:


> That bloke from This Life is fit


 Can't act for shit though


----------



## metalguru (Jan 1, 2010)

He got old though...


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

didnt we all


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2010)

metalguru said:


> He got old though...



Much be approaching 50?


----------



## veracity (Jan 1, 2010)

Lady in FUCKING red???? Srsly?????


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2010)

veracity said:


> Lady in FUCKING red???? Srsly?????


 Surely that had to be ironic


----------



## veracity (Jan 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> Surely that had to be ironic



Tis one of the features of EE that the background music relates to what's going on - but they were scraping the bottom of the barrel on this occasion.


----------



## Looby (Jan 1, 2010)

Is Amira's dad the bloke from This Life? Can't remember his name, the one that had a thing with Warren.


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Is Amira's dad the bloke from This Life? Can't remember his name, the one that had a thing with Warren.


 Yeah. Tanita Tikaram's brother


----------



## Looby (Jan 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah. Tanita Tikaram's brother



Omg, I forgot that!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah. Tanita Tikaram's brother



Aaaaah!!! I thought I recognised him!


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Aaaaah!!! I thought I recognised him!


 Tanita? Is that you?


----------



## Looby (Jan 1, 2010)

He was so hot in This Life.


----------



## Looby (Jan 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> Tanita? Is that you?


----------



## Espresso (Jan 1, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah. Tanita Tikaram's brother



Some families get all the genetic luck.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Some families get all the genetic luck.



Malaysian mother and an Indo-Fijian father, but brought up in Basingstoke.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 4, 2010)

jer said:


> Oh, we're very big on saving babies. Often to the detriment of the mother


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 4, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Is Amira's dad the bloke from This Life? Can't remember his name, the one that had a thing with Warren.



Ferdy.


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 6, 2010)

colbhoy said:


> Ferdy.



Been trying to work out where he was from for ages


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2010)

So the chick with the blue hair is just another younger 'Janine' then?


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

and hotter. who is she?


----------



## zenie (Jan 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> and hotter. who is she?


 
You think?! 

She's gonna be just as irritating you can tell.

So Sam decided to blame the murder on her Mum, cheeky cow!


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah, definitely. so would.


----------



## zenie (Jan 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yeah, definitely. so would.


 
Jesus, you're such a crusty


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

anyway, isn't this Zsa Zsa (and fatboy, leon and mercy) person just for the web spinoff E20, or are they going to be in the main show as well?


----------



## zenie (Jan 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> anyway, isn't this Zsa Zsa (and fatboy, leon and mercy) person just for the web spinoff E20, or are they going to be in the main show as well?


 
I don't know about any web spin off?


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

"EastEnders: E20 introduces Zsa Zsa Carter, Fatboy, Leon Small and Mercy Olubunmi, who crash into the Square seeking solace from family life. With nowhere to live and no one else to turn to they begin to depend on one another for support. The foursome end up squatting together in 89b George Street and the highs and lows of their shared problems cement their friendship forever."

_Developing new talent

As part of the BBC's drive to develop and nurture exciting new talent, EastEnders: E20 has been written by 13 new London writers aged between 17 and 22 who attended a summer school where they created and wrote the online drama.

"Developing an online spin-off using Albert Square as a playground has been fantastic," revealed E20 producer Deborah Sathe. "It is so exciting to see these four young Londoners collide with the residents of Walford. The E20 site really celebrates these characters to the max and there will be lots of added extras!"

"I have no idea what to expect with this, and that excites me hugely," added Executive Producer Diederick Santer. "That's what's brilliant about the entire project - we're asking a whole new set of people to come at EastEnders from a fresh angle and to surprise us - and the audience - with what they do."_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/e20/


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2010)

_Hollyoaks_ Eastenders.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 6, 2010)

it being Eastenders, it's more like Hollyoaks with added screwface.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yeah, definitely. so would.



agreed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> it being Eastenders, it's more like Hollyoaks with added screwface.



Ech. Puts me in mind of that Spooks spin off


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought Lucy looked pretty nice at the party with her barnet all done like that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2010)

£20 they should call it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 8, 2010)

I missed a few episodes of eastenders over christmas. Can someone please explain the following:

Did Archie actually rape Stacey and is the baby definitely his?
And if so, why on earth is Bradley so ok with this, and why is he supposedly totally fine with bringing up this baby as his own  How can it possibly be that easy???


----------



## Griff (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm glad the actress playing Lucy has just turned 18. 

 at self.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 8, 2010)

Why do Eastenders introduce all their new characters at once?? 
That mum of Ronnie and Roxy has to be a contender for the worst mum since Carol Brannin couldn't drag herself across London when her teenage daughter went unexpectedly into labour!


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

all those new characters are going to be in the web based spinoff series, so it does make some kind of sense.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 8, 2010)

I missed it but did anyone stress the importance of FAMILY tonight.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2010)

IC3D said:


> I missed it but did anyone stress the importance of FAMILY tonight.


 why yes. how did you guess?


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

IC3D said:


> I missed it but did anyone stress the importance of FAMILY tonight.


 Almost - FAYYMILLEEE.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 9, 2010)

i quite like the blue haired girl too. so what happened with sam saying peggy dunnit. i missed it on Fri.


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone else think that Archies ex is the killer?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 9, 2010)

it was clearly Dot Cotton smiting him as retribution for his moral turpitude


----------



## tastebud (Jan 9, 2010)

apparently the killer is male.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2010)

Just watched the first episode of e20... I totally gasped when fayboy referred to mas as 'slumdog'!


----------



## miss direct (Jan 18, 2010)

Does bradley kill himself????


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2010)

miss direct said:


> Does bradley kill himself????



Dunno, but life hasn't been a bed of roses for the poor sod since he arrived in Albert Square has it?


----------



## zenie (Jan 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> £20 they should call it.


 
Generous


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 18, 2010)

i reckon the killer will be an old character who's coming back to the square. Like Sean maybe. He's been mentioned a bit recently. They never mention anyone unless they're due to return.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

Nah my money is soundly on peggy, being as she's leaving soon (I think I had phil down for it before I heard about babs leaving)

That reading of the will scene was fucking stupid and only worth it to see Janine get boyed off with a Newtons Cradle


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2010)

i reckon peggy's gonna get sent down when she didn't do it


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> That reading of the will scene was fucking stupid and only worth it to see Janine get boyed off with a Newtons Cradle



& thrown out of the Vic yet again.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah, roxy getting the vic was such a let down. Made the whole buildup riddiculous and pointless.


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2010)

i still can't believe they had the reading of the will in the spot where the deceased was murdered


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

WTF was that about billy chasing round the square for a missing page? 

MO's running a book on the suspects is megalolz


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2010)

And when is Owen's body gonna make an appearance from beneath the tree?


----------



## madzone (Jan 19, 2010)

Waaah Haaah


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, they just went to brixton. apparently you can't leave a car there without it getting nicked


----------



## zenie (Jan 19, 2010)

Loved Ronnie's line about Brixton 'you better stay here and make sure the car doesn't get nicked' 

So....Beale!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a nod the Long God Friday.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 20, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I missed a few episodes of eastenders over christmas. Can someone please explain the following:
> 
> Did Archie actually rape Stacey and is the baby definitely his??



Yea archie took advantage of stacey, this wassant ever shown but suggested on the sly in that episode where stacey is freaking out in the laundrete(sp lol) and archie walks in all mean giving it "there's only one thing girls like you understand" (this was b4 stacey went to hospital)

*"why on earth is Bradley so ok with this, and why is he supposedly totally fine with bringing up this baby as his own  How can it possibly be that easy???"*

Thats a good question! I cant answer that.. its all abit bizzarre and shite really init?

peace


----------



## thriller (Jan 20, 2010)

Is Billy still wearing the green bomber jacket?

Is that horrible geeky Asian kid still in it? The one who wanted to be a comedian?


----------



## Geri (Jan 20, 2010)

thriller said:


> Is that horrible geeky Asian kid still in it? The one who wanted to be a comedian?



Tamwar is great


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Geri said:


> Tamwar is great


 Agreed. The scene where he was pissed was hilarious


----------



## thriller (Jan 20, 2010)

Geri said:


> Tamwar is great



The guy is a horrible stereotype of Asian kids. I haven't watched Eastenders in years. In fact the last time I watched Enders was when he told his mum he didn't want to be a doctor and wanted to be a comic instead. Harry Hill made a joke about it on his TV burb. 

The kid is a horriboe stereotype of Asian boys. All studying hard. wanting to be doctors. wears his shirt/t-shirt buttoned up right to the top.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

thriller said:


> The guy is a horrible stereotype of Asian kids. I haven't watched Eastenders in years. In fact the last time I watched Enders was when he told his mum he didn't want to be a doctor and wanted to be a comic instead. Harry Hill made a joke about it on his TV burb.
> 
> The kid is a horriboe stereotype of Asian boys. All studying hard. wanting to be doctors. wears his shirt/t-shirt buttoned up right to the top.


 Whereas his brother is a fraudulent homosexual married to a woman


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Whereas his brother is a fraudulent homosexual married to a woman





I don't watch the show and even I know that storyline...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Whereas his brother is a fraudulent homosexual married to a woman



But he puts it down like nobodies business on the dancefloor


----------



## thriller (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Whereas his brother is a fraudulent homosexual married to a woman



ahahahaha.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

Griff said:


> And when is Owen's body gonna make an appearance from beneath the tree?



Oh...didn't know this...did the pastor do it?


----------



## Griff (Jan 21, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Oh...didn't know this...did the pastor do it?



Yeah, strangled him with a tie.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 21, 2010)

Eastenders has been great recently. I live in Turkey so have just watched the New Year episode. I hope they keep it up!


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2010)

is brixton really like this?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2010)

strung_out said:


> is brixton really like this?


----------



## tastebud (Jan 29, 2010)

their brother is kinda cute. he's bound to be a wrong'un mind.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 30, 2010)

strung_out said:


> is brixton really like this?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



Yeah, sure.  In the Brixton Broadcasting Corporation it is.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 30, 2010)

What was the deal with all the pomp and ceremony of Archie's funeral and all the outpourings of grief? Jeez, the evil old shit should have been cremated in a skip to a mexican wave of v signs. Ronnie had it about right, though Roxxxies porn star funeral outfit was appreciated too.


----------



## Geri (Jan 30, 2010)

tastebud said:


> their brother is kinda cute. he's bound to be a wrong'un mind.



If you like the weedy wet type.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2010)

tastebud said:


> their brother is kinda cute. he's bound to be a wrong'un mind.




course he's going to be a wrong 'un. His mother's probably told him to get in with Roxy and steal all her dosh


----------



## Griff (Feb 9, 2010)

Did I see correctly last night that the solving of the murder of Archie is next Friday and it's going to be a 'live' Eastenders?


----------



## zenie (Feb 9, 2010)

Griff said:


> Did I see correctly last night that the murder of Archie is next Friday and it's going to be a 'live' Eastenders?


 
What?! I didn't hear that!!! 

I was confused at last night's episode, did Bradley say he didn't kill Archie but when he left him he WAS dead?


----------



## Griff (Feb 9, 2010)

zenie said:


> I was confused at last night's episode, did Bradley say he didn't kill Archie but when he left him he WAS dead?



Don't think so, didn't he just punch him?


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2010)

yup, it's going to be live. would be funny if one of the actors took a bribe to say the wrong line and reveal the wrong character as the murderer, and having to write one of their co-stars out of the show


----------



## Griff (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep LIVE!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yup, it's going to be live. would be funny if one of the actors took a bribe to say the wrong line and reveal the wrong character as the murderer, and having to write one of their co-stars out of the show



You're an evil GENIUS!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

Makes a change seeing Liam not in that stupid fucking cap (live eastenders blog).


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

God Carol's a bitch - no doubt she'll be around for a while and she'll transform into a normal person. Like Billie - remember he was an abusive thug in his early days on the show. What a load of shite. (live eastenders blog)


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 18, 2010)

RRRAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

True.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

I predict yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

Bianca is so fucking annoying


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Makes a change seeing Liam not in that stupid fucking cap (live eastenders blog).



Had it on going into the church


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh fuck, hadn't realised this was an hour - I've got alot to do before tomorrow.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there something wrong with me or do Bianca and Stacey both look really nice in their wedding dresses?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 18, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> Is there something wrong with me or do Bianca and Stacey both look really nice in their wedding dresses?



Bianca looks horrible


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

was that a lady macbeth reference?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 18, 2010)

strung_out said:


> was that a lady macbeth reference?



I thought that. It was great!


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

and another one!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

strung_out said:


> was that a lady macbeth reference?



A heavy handed one, yes


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> Is there something wrong with me or do Bianca and Stacey both look really nice in their wedding dresses?



Stacey looked lovely and classicly styled.

Bianca looked like a ginger cake ornament


----------



## smokedout (Feb 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Bianca looked like a ginger cake ornament



dont be slagging bianca


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> Is there something wrong with me or do Bianca and Stacey both look really nice in their wedding dresses?



I thought so too.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay then - predictions for whodunit then - don't be shy.

In order of likelihood:

1. Archie's first wife

2. Archie's first wife's son

3. Roxxxie Mitchell (even though she seemed to be baby sitting at the time, I still think that it could have been her).

4. Stacey Slater 

5. Ben Mitchell (no fucking stupider than the whole Darren Miller as father fiasco)


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

i think it'll be a big cop out and it won't get revealed at all


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

Great punch by Ronnie. She is turning into a nice psycho. I loved her crawling around on the floor looking at Archies blood. She is off the suspect list cus she is too obviously a loon.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahem, predictions fuckos! Are you scared of being outwitted by a soap?


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> God Carol's a bitch - no doubt she'll be around for a while and she'll transform into a normal person. Like Billie - remember he was an abusive thug in his early days on the show. What a load of shite. (live eastenders blog)



No he wasn't, he was a little kid when they were last in the show.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 18, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> No he wasn't, he was a little kid when they were last in the show.



Sorry - was talking about Billy Mitchell. Whodunnit Sparky?


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Sorry - was talking about Billy Mitchell. Whodunnit Sparky?




Ah, gotcha. 

I think Saaaaaaaaaaam, but possibly staceys mate. 

There's another thread will poll and a barney about a spoiler.


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

he was 15/16 when he was last in the show


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

strung_out said:


> he was 15/16 when he was last in the show



He's about 16 now you pilchard. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=317153

For Jeff.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 18, 2010)

ive spent a lot of time thinking about this  and i still think peggy

my reservation is that babs wouldnt want her character to end it all as a murderer, but another part of me thinks babs might quite like that

it was the scene when pegs gave it to archie saying im proper eastend me etc that convinced me


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

I watched the cliffhanger thing on BBC3 last night from start to finish. Frank Butcher was a legend.


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> He's about 16 now you pilchard.



no he's not, he's 21


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

strung_out said:


> no he's not, he's 21



Ooh so he is, crikey. Sorry treacle.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

i think Ryan killed Archie


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> i think Ryan killed Archie



I was thinking that too. He's a bit mysterious and broody and he has the hots for Jenine. He had the motive - anger at the way jenine was treated and jealousy cus he was banging her- He is capable, and he seems to care about jenine. Yeah my money is on him. 

There is also the question of character continuation. Whoever did it is off the show right? 15 years in prison does not a good soap character make. So it could be peggy cus she is leaving but then so is Bradley. I can't see established characters like billy or the mitchells or Jack being written out, Ronnie is out of the list cus she's bonkers, Roxie? naah she's too nice and anyway she had an alibi, Jenine? No, they have played the frame up too strongly for it to be her,  so that leaves...........Ryan. Not a major character, not been in too long, no big plot lines dangling if he goes. Yeah, It's Ryan.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 18, 2010)

i think you are right.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryan FTK


----------



## smokedout (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> i think Ryan killed Archie



that did occur to me as well, he hasnt really worked as a character and hasnt been in it long enough for them to have problems writing him out completely

with peggy going, then unless its her, i doubt theyd want to lose another mitchell, specially not phil with the hours of comedy from the gay son scenario they seem to be lining him up with

janine is still in the frame tho, they could lose her for a few years and shed still be young and pretty enough to come back to knock off another husband


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

I am pretty sure it's him, as dylans said it is not going to be a main character as they would have to get written out.  Ryan has motive, he has that killer look in his eye.  He looks like the kind of dude who would bear a grudge.

Definitely Ryan.

It could be Bradley too, but it would be too obvious.  



Spoiler: Ginger twist



He gets killed soon anyway I think, so no point it being him.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

Janine has the keys for the vic, doesn't that mean that whoever planted the ring has Janine's keys? That means that whoever planted the ring lives in the vic.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Janine has the keys for the vic, doesn't that mean that whoever planted the ring has Janine's keys? That means that whoever planted the ring lives in the vic.



too obvious


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Janine has the keys for the vic, doesn't that mean that whoever planted the ring has Janine's keys? That means that whoever planted the ring lives in the vic.



Red herring. The ring was planted by the Mitchells and Jack to frame up jenine. Nothing to do with who the real murderer is, everything to do with revenge. All this episode did was eliminate Jenine cus the frame up has to fail spectacularly and blow up in the plotters faces. It's a soap innit. 

All things point to Ryan. He is going to get knicked. Jenine is going to realise that he did it for her, there will be a big I love you I hate you I love you I hate you steamy moment when he gets taken away, shouting "I did it for you" and Jenine standing there all confused and torn between her love for Archie and her love for Archies killer. Yeah, the more I think about it the more it makes sense. You're going down Ryan you murdering bastard/tragic romantic hero (depending on your point of view)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 18, 2010)

I still think it's Tiffany.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> too obvious



Ah, just watched the end of the episode, yeah definitely too obvious.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

grant


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

dylans said:


> Red herring. The ring was planted by the Mitchells and Jack to frame up jenine. Nothing to do with who the real murderer is, everything to do with revenge. All this episode did was eliminate Jenine cus the frame up has to fail spectacularly and blow up in the plotters faces. It's a soap innit.
> 
> All things point to Ryan. He is going to get knicked. Jenine is going to realise that he did it for her, there will be a big I love you I hate you I love you I hate you steamy moment when he gets taken away, shouting "I did it for you" and Jenine standing there all confused and torn between her love for Archie and her love for Archies killer. Yeah, the more I think about it the more it makes sense. You're going down Ryan you murdering bastard/tragic romantic hero (depending on your point of view)



very good Diederick, i reckon that's spot on


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> very good Diederick, i reckon that's spot on



Remember on Friday, you heard it from me.


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

it's so believable, it almost certainly won't happen. my money is still on one of the actors in the live show tomorrow taking a bribe and laying it on dot cotton. the other actors would need a masterclass in improvisation to turn that one round


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

too be fair i called Ryan a while back


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> too be fair i called Ryan a while back



Perhaps but did you spell it out in such stunning detail?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 18, 2010)

dylans said:


> Perhaps but did you spell it out in such stunning detail?



true, but i think we need to go for a combined win here


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> true, but i think we need to go for a combined win here



Ok. We can share the glory. ARE YOU LISTENING URBAN. Congratulations in advance to Dylans and themonkeyman, the combined sherlocks of Urban75.

We know who did it. We know who did it na ne na ne na na


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

You are both going to have egg on your faces when it turns out to be dotty


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

But you're wrong when it turns out to be Austin Mitchell, shit MP


----------



## moomoo (Feb 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> You are both going to have egg on your faces when it turns out to be Tiffany



Fixed it for you.


----------



## dylans (Feb 18, 2010)

Scoff away doubters but we have it nailed. Ryan, in the bar with the big bust of QV. Motive- love, revenge and jealousy.


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

it's all live, so _anything_ could happen. don't celebrate yet


----------



## D'wards (Feb 18, 2010)

Although this is live and the actors all claim they do not know yet, they must have filmed next weeks shows two months ago, so of course they must bleedin know.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Although this is live and the actors all claim they do not know yet, they must have filmed next weeks shows two months ago, so of course they must bleedin know.



Course they do. ....And now, thanks to the almost supernatural detective work of themonkeyman and dylans, so does the world.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

Why is grant mitchell suddenly active on IMDB as eastenders character?


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why is grant mitchell suddenly active on IMDB as eastenders character?



hmmm. See what he did there? 

Very good. Wrong but very good.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> Course they do. ....And now, thanks to the almost supernatural detective work of themonkeyman and dylans, so does the world.



Ain't that the truth brother, bow down to our detective skills.

See you at the cop shop Dylans.  I hear Marsden is making the tea, 2 sugars and a dash of milk yeah ?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> hmmm. See what he did there?
> 
> Very good. Wrong but very good.



elementary my dear Dylans, however I think that would be a major plot twist.  They might have thought about it, but in reality (which Eastenders quite clearly is ) he won't return.  He is too busy kicking Somalian Pirates' asses.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

Current bets on http://www.skybet.com/skybet?action=GoEvEv&id=12168902:


Becca Swanson 5/1
Ben Mitchell 4/1
Billie Jackson 80/1
Billy Mitchell 33/1
Bradley Branning 14/1
Christian Clarke 100/1
Danny Mitchell 40/1
Dot Cotton 150/1
DSI Marsden 200/1
Grant Mitchell 16/1
Heather Trott 150/1
Ian Beale 50/1
Jack Branning 14/1
Jane Beale 100/1
Janine Butcher 33/1
Jean Slater 14/1
Joel Reynolds 9/1
Lucas Johnson 100/1
Max Branning 33/1
Minty Peterson 100/1
Mo Harris 150/1
Pat Evans 50/1
Peggy Mitchell 14/1
Phil Mitchell 33/1
Ronnie Mitchell 25/1
Roxy Mitchell 20/1
*Ryan Malloy 6/1*
Said Ahmed 200/1
Sam Mitchell 33/1
Sean Slater 7/4
Shirley Carter 14/1
Sonia Fowler 100/1
Stacey Slater 16/1
Tracy the Barmaid 33/1


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't understand odds.


----------



## zenie (Feb 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Although this is live and the actors all claim they do not know yet, they must have filmed next weeks shows two months ago, so of course they must bleedin know.


 
They filmed 10 endings apparantley so they won't know who it is until tonight


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Current bets on http://www.skybet.com/skybet?action=GoEvEv&id=12168902:
> 
> 
> Becca Swanson 5/1
> ...



I dont understand why the odds haven't gone down for Ryan. Don't they know  it's been solved? (phones sky to place bet)


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I don't understand odds.



Ok

So Ryan is 6/1, 6 to 1.

So for every £1 you put on you get £6 back plus your original stake.

So, I put a £1 stake on.

He kills Archie.

I get £6 plus my £1 stake back = £7.

Yeah ?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> I dont understand why the odds haven't gone down for Ryan. Don't they know  it's been solved? (phones sky to place bet)



hahaha, you gonna put a bet on, I'm thinking of putting a £5 on.  Thing is I think Sky bet will let you bet in the episode


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Ok
> 
> So Ryan is 6/1, 6 to 1.
> 
> ...



So the lower the odds the more likely it is that they did it?


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> So the lower the odds the more likely it is that they did it?



Absolutely.

Also, a favourite could be something like 7/4, which means for every £4 you get £7 back.

So if you put on £2 you get £3.50 back, £1 on, £1.75 back.  Only way you are gonna do well here is if you put on bigger stakes.


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

Before it started last night the voice said 'look out for somebody at the end'. Did I miss summat? What was that all about?


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> hahaha, you gonna put a bet on, I'm thinking of putting a £5 on.  Thing is I think Sky bet will let you bet in the episode



Yeah I put a fiver on it. I cunningly didn't mention our certain and irrefutable knowledge that we have of the murderers identity. (didn't want to affect the odds )


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2010)

sonia is worth a pop at 1/100. Might chuck a pound on that. You never know


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> So the lower the odds the more likely it is that they did it?



No, it just means there's more money been put on that person.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> Yeah I put a fiver on it. I cunningly didn't mention our certain and irrefutable knowledge that we have of the murderers identity. (didn't want to affect the odds )



done, come on the Malloy


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> No, it just means there's more money been put on that person.



yeah sorry, this is right


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

Got a tenner riding on Ryan now at 8/1.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

Where can I put a bet on? Do I have to register on sky bet or something?


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> Got a tenner riding on Ryan now at 8/1.



Ooh, that's better odds isn't it? Sorry, I'm really trying to understand this.


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Ooh, that's better odds isn't it? Sorry, I'm really trying to understand this.




Yeah, just went onto William Hill, so when he's revealed as the murderer, I'll get £90.

Not sure how the tax works on online gambling, as I've never done it before.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why is grant mitchell suddenly active on IMDB as eastenders character?



He's not tho, last episode 9th June 2006!


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

I've done it, my first ever bet. Tenner on Ryan. 

It better fucking be him now, I've promised Magic Sam I'll take him out for dinner if I win.


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I've done it, my first ever bet. Tenner on Ryan.



Yay! 

We'll be shouting at the telly tonight.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> Yay!
> 
> We'll be shouting at the telly tonight.



Deffo. I think my husband is slightly concerned that I now have a betting account though. I'm going to scramble my password after this so it's not too easy to log on if I'm pissed or over-excited.


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Deffo. I think my husband is slightly concerned that I now have a betting account though. I'm going to scramble my password after this so it's not too easy to log on if I'm pissed or over-excited.



Bit worried that _I_ now have a betting account too.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I've done it, my first ever bet. Tenner on Ryan.
> 
> It better fucking be him now, I've promised Magic Sam I'll take him out for dinner if I win.



And if it is him I hope you will forgive me for revealing your devastatingly accurate spoiler (sorry about that, I didn't get it)

8-1 William Hill


----------



## Ae589 (Feb 19, 2010)

Modern toss on eastenders:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/gallery/2010/feb/13/television-eastenders-modern-toss


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you all have clicked on the free bet link on whatever account you've gone with - most of them match your first bet, but sometimes make it hard to find...


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> And if it is him I hope you will forgive me for revealing your devastatingly accurate spoiler (sorry about that, I didn't get it)
> 
> 8-1 William Hill



I didn't see that spoiler, was a bit busy working yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> And if it is him I hope you will forgive me for revealing your devastatingly accurate spoiler (sorry about that, I didn't get it)
> 
> 8-1 William Hill



The smugness of knowing I was right is enough for me.  Forgiven.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2010)

What was that bit yesterday with Billie and the gun 
Whose gun is that?
What's Billie up to?
Is this how Bradley is going to die.....?


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> The smugness of knowing I was right is enough for me.  Forgiven.



Yup so if you have gone for Ryan I am going to count that as a lucky talisman. You have been on the mark before.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> What was that bit yesterday with Billie and the gun
> Whose gun is that?
> What's Billie up to?
> Is this how Bradley is going to die.....?



Bradley is easy. The loony mate of his wife whatsherface must knock him off surely?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> Bradley is easy. The loony mate of his wife whatsherface must knock him off surely?



Bradley is dying???


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> Bradley is dying???



Yeah, he is leaving the show.

Rumour mill say's suicide


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> Bradley is easy. The loony mate of his wife whatsherface must knock him off surely?



Yeah, she seems to be losing it evermore in every scene. 

Scary.


----------



## FoxyRed (Feb 19, 2010)

I reckon it was Billy Mitchell, Ryan (Janine's flat mate) or Ben (Phils son). Definately not someone that has had the main recent story lines. Too obvious.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I reckon it was Billy Mitchell, Ryan (Janine's flat mate) or Ben (Phils son). Definately not someone that has had the main recent story lines. Too obvious.



Keep up we have solved it already


----------



## FoxyRed (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:


> Keep up we have solved it already



LOL you dont know it for sure. Or do you


----------



## Intastella (Feb 19, 2010)

Why would Ryan fit Janine up with the ring tho?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2010)

Intastella said:


> Why would Ryan fit Janine up with the ring tho?



That was Jack trying to take the heat off of Bradley and the blond mitchell who is going mental.

So I reckon


----------



## Intastella (Feb 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> That was Jack trying to take the heat off of Bradley and the blond mitchell who is going mental.
> 
> So I reckon



Hmmm, makes sense. So that would point the finger firmly at Jack then, wouldn't it?


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2010)

If it turns out to be either Jack or Ryan, it'll be a huge, disappointing, boring let down. It really has to be someone completely shocking and unexpected.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> If it turns out to be either Jack or Ryan, it'll be a huge, disappointing, boring let down. It really has to be someone completely shocking and unexpected.



Not for me. I win 80 quid


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> If it turns out to be either Jack or Ryan, it'll be a huge, disappointing, boring let down. It really has to be someone completely shocking and unexpected.



someone like sean slater?


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

There are also odds on the first person to fluff their lines tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

Grant


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Grant



I'd fucking LOVE IT if it were Grant.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> There are also odds on the first person to fluff their lines tonight.


 
I'll have a tenner on Ian. He seems to fluff his lines when it's recorded, so I reckon he will tonight.


----------



## zenie (Feb 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> someone like sean slater?


 

yeh could well be him couldn't it? He's had enough time to brood and think about his revenge.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2010)

yes, i reckon sean slater is a possibility. Someone who's not currently in the show definitely.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> yes, i reckon sean slater is a possibility. Someone who's not currently in the show definitely.



Grant?


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> yes, i reckon sean slater is a possibility. Someone who's not currently in the show definitely.



Airlifting in an actor who is not in the show just to do the murder is CHEATING.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

It's grant -you are fucked


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

dylans said:
			
		

> Not for me. I win 80 quid



£80 ? Hold on sunshine. I put £5 on that at 6/1 and they told me I would win £35. Did you double up ??


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> £80 ? Hold on sunshine. I put £5 on that at 6/1 and they told me I would win £35. Did you double up ??




He did the same as me, stuck a tenner on at 8/1.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> £80 ? Hold on sunshine. I put £5 on that at 6/1 and they told me I would win £35. Did you double up ??



 Will Hill min bet was a tenner at 8-1 so I bet a tenner.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> It's grant -you are fucked



I  hope the bastard gets kidnapped by pirates


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

He's back

dave


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2010)

The bookies are reporting a lot of large bets being placed on Sean Slater, looks like someone's let the cat out of the bag. 

Also Bradley to commit suicide.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be a bit disappointed if it's Sean because he's such a shit character. It'd be like finding they'd dragged back the incredibly dull Tanya to do it (why not, she tried killing her ex??)


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> The bookies are reporting a lot of large bets being placed on Sean Slater, looks like someone's let the cat out of the bag.



That's fuckin' shit, man!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> That's fuckin' shit, man!



It's crap Griffie. Hold tight man.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2010)

> The 'Who Killed Archie Mitchell' storyline has gripped the nation this year with bookies reporting floods of bets on well over 20 potential suspects ahead of tonight's thrilling live episode of EastEnders to mark the soap's 25th anniversay.
> 
> Archie, played by Larry Lamb, was murdered on Christmas Day in the Queen Vic and tonight the identity of the culprit will be finally revealed following weeks of speculation.
> 
> ...



Bradley has been backed in to 16/1 now

Sean Slater briefly went to odds on favourite but has now drifted back out to 3/1 still favourite though.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

MOronmja


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> MOronmja


----------



## Rosco (Feb 19, 2010)

Will Owen be making an appearance tonight?


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2010)

maybe it was the ghost of dirty den


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

This thing better be on longer than 30 mins tonight.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2010)

only if someone fucks up their lines and they have to improv a new ending. scheduled to go on for half an hour


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

Al this build up for 30 mins.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2010)

Sean fucking Slater?

what motive has that unshaven twat.....ah. Vengeance for his sister. Still, that is lame. I hope he has bought a new coat at least.


----------



## dylans (Feb 19, 2010)

When I win, I'm going to spend my winnings on drugs!


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

Jack fucked his lines twice back then ha ha


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Ben right now.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2010)

poof


----------



## story (Feb 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> only if someone fucks up their lines and they have to improv a new ending. scheduled to go on for half an hour


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, the acting's no shitter. I'm actually fairly impressed...


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

strung_out said:
			
		

> poof



Proper lolz


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2010)

Stacey is now favourite on the in-play market.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 19, 2010)

Market suspended


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2010)

Henman you cunt


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2010)

so what happens now? do you reckon that the police will pin it on brad and stacey will get away with it? surely max is gonna be completely fucked off with her for that, and if the police don't pin it on bradley, then they're still going to be running around looking for the killer.


----------



## Looby (Feb 20, 2010)

Fucking hell, I'm really pissed off. I was already spending my winnings. Ryan you useless fucker. 

I have learnt a valuable lesson tonight about gambling.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think Stacey being the murderer even crossed my mind.
I fail at soaps.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 20, 2010)

£5 lost.  Wank face.


----------



## dylans (Feb 20, 2010)

I still think it was Ryan


----------



## dylans (Feb 20, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## Griff (Feb 20, 2010)

Bollocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr W Hill sleeps the sleep of a man who took some mon-ey.


----------



## Griff (Feb 22, 2010)

Whoa! That was grim tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2010)

*blub*


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 22, 2010)

Dead body on corrie - he wasn't meant to die!


----------



## mozzy (Feb 22, 2010)

Good acting all round! Very sad 

I would be tempted to say poor Zainab but as she is nasty old bitch, i'm afraid i giggled when she got locked in there - poor baby prhaps though?!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooh, maybe Christian will come back and help her deliver the baby and they'll bond!


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2010)

I miss Bradley already


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2010)

His corpse performance was pretty impressive. Bit stiff though...


----------



## bigbry (Feb 24, 2010)

He moved his hand when he was supposed to be dead !  And his wire (the murderess) shouted "Charlie !" when he fell.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 24, 2010)

Did anyone really notice any of these little mistakes when they were watching the live episode? Maybe i'm just really unobservant, but other than Jack fluffing his lines, i didn't notice any mistakes.


----------



## Looby (Feb 24, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Did anyone really notice any of these little mistakes when they were watching the live episode? Maybe i'm just really unobservant, but other than Jack fluffing his lines, i didn't notice any mistakes.



Peggy fluffed when she said Janines name.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> I miss Bradley already



I wonder how many of his old city based chums will be back for the funeral. I'll wager on zero.


----------



## g force (Feb 24, 2010)

That's because in EE you're not allowed to be successful or at all career minded. I bet everyone involves trembles when they see something going right for their character in a script. Only a matter of time before something happens...


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2010)

mozzy said:


> Good acting all round! Very sad
> 
> I would be tempted to say poor Zainab but as she is nasty old bitch, i'm afraid i giggled when she got locked in there - poor baby prhaps though?!


 
She is a nasty bit of work isn't she? 

I love the way no-one even said thanks to Christian!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont like that Becca girl


----------



## zoooo (Feb 24, 2010)

I want her to diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie horribly.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why Carol is looking after Max?  Are they related in some way?


----------



## Geri (Feb 24, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Can anyone tell me why Carol is looking after Max?  Are they related in some way?



He's her brother.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> He's her brother.



and jack


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 24, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I want her to diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie horribly.



Errm, she's mentally ill like. 

What sort of a person does that make you eh?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> He's her brother.





*Miss Daisy* said:


> and jack



Oh right! I didn't realise that!   Thanks!


----------



## Geri (Feb 24, 2010)

And Suzy!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branning_family


----------



## zoooo (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Errm, she's mentally ill like.
> 
> What sort of a person does that make you eh?




Even if she was non mentally ill she'd be a right old bitchy pain in the arse. 
You can just tell these things.
*nods wisely*


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 26, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Even if she was non mentally ill she'd be a right old bitchy pain in the arse.
> You can just tell these things.
> *nods wisely*



She set Bradley up 

Btw I love the fact the Walford cops aren't looking for anyone else in connection with the murder on the basis of one anonymous phone call!


----------



## dylans (Feb 26, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> She set Bradley up
> 
> Btw I love the fact the Walford cops aren't looking for anyone else in connection with the murder on the basis of one anonymous phone call!



They are just trying to lull Ryan into a false sense of security so he will let his guard down.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 3, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Even if she was non mentally ill she'd be a right old bitchy pain in the arse.
> You can just tell these things.
> *nods wisely*



On a smiliar note, I like the way Eastenders have made their only wheelchair charactor (Adam) a totally stuck up and unlikeably twat. Ha! Take that PC police and shove it up your muesili slippers!


----------



## zenie (Mar 3, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> and jack


 
Jack can be my 'brother' any day, hur hur. 

Why did Whitney go to pieces in Balham?   East end girl like her shouldn't be worried about no South London kids, especially ones from Balham.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 3, 2010)

zenie said:


> Why did Whitney go to pieces in Balham?   East end girl like her shouldn't be worried about no South London kids, especially ones from Balham.



 I know, that was hilarious. 
Sometimes i think the eastenders scriptwriters have never actually ventured into london in their entire lives - they seem to have really bizarre ideas about different areas.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 3, 2010)

Some of my cousins used to live in Balham. Seemed like a pleasant enough area.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 9, 2010)

Peggy Mitchell: laid low by Grime.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 11, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Peggy Mitchell: laid low by Grime.





Adam's a such a kcunt: "I don't expect you to understand, there's an ontological argument and a cosmological argument". What a prick.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 11, 2010)

Will Darren punch a man in a wheel chair?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't let Iranians on TV!!! Such bad acting


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Will Darren punch a man in a wheel chair?


I will if he doesnt. 

It would be perfectly fair to, as long as Darren stands still for the return punch, I bet his arms are pretty strong.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2010)

How absurd that Lucas was on camera buying the flowers. If I was gonna cover up a murder I wouldn't be going round and ordering the flowers myself.


----------



## innit (Mar 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> How absurd that Lucas was on camera buying the flowers. If I was gonna cover up a murder I wouldn't be going round and ordering the flowers myself.



If I was going to cover up a murder I wouldn't bury the body in a public square.  I don't think Lucas is a master criminal tbf.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2010)

That launderette does a roaring trade.

Doesn't anyone in Walford own a washing machine?


----------



## madzone (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that bloke chatting up roxy supposed to be fit?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2010)

Is he not then?


----------



## madzone (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldn't.

And I'm not fussy


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 15, 2010)

how come it's snowing every day in walford at the moment


----------



## madzone (Mar 15, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> how come it's snowing every day in walford at the moment


 I asked myself the very same question


----------



## Griff (Mar 15, 2010)

Really can't be bothered watching the repeat on now, was it any good tonight? Anything exciting happen? Did they dig up Owen?


----------



## madzone (Mar 15, 2010)

Griff said:


> Really can't be bothered watching the repeat on now, was it any good tonight? Anything exciting happen? Did they dig up Owen?


 Of course not


----------



## magneze (Mar 15, 2010)

This whole Lucy pregnancy thing - sets up Eastenders storylines for 20 odd years if she has it her parents bring it up as their own. Kat Slater mk 2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2010)

I think she is out of order not telling the dad what she is planning, but he don't help himself with the 'I'll go clinic with you' stuff.

And Zaynab was proper out of order tonight.


----------



## Griff (Mar 15, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> And Zaynab was proper out of order tonight.



She's always out of order. My missus has developed an irrational hatred for her now that she just can't hold back every time she comes on screen.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2010)

This live episode when they had multiple endings and the actors didn't know who killed Archie.

How does that work then? If Eastenders episodes are filmed about six weeks before they're aired, what about the shows we're seeing now, where they discuss Archies killer?

The episodes subsequent to the "live" one must've been shot 6 weeks ago i.e. before the "live" one. The actors would've have known from the subsequent scripts who killed Archie!

No ?


----------



## Griff (Mar 15, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> This live episode when they had multiple endings and the actors didn't know who killed Archie.
> 
> How does that work then? If Eastenders episodes are filmed about six weeks before they're aired, what about the shows we're seeing now, where they discuss Archies killer?
> 
> ...



Now that's a good point. There is also a lot of snow, unless that's fake snow and it was only filmed after the live show making us think it was filmed six weeks ago.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 16, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> This live episode when they had multiple endings and the actors didn't know who killed Archie.
> 
> How does that work then? If Eastenders episodes are filmed about six weeks before they're aired, what about the shows we're seeing now, where they discuss Archies killer?
> 
> ...



that's what I said!

altho' Janine and whatshisname haven't been in it since -- I think it's poss they could have thought it was them too, but really, judging by the script it must have been fairly clear to the actors who it was (Stacey)


----------



## tastebud (Mar 18, 2010)

what was that religious guy up to tonight? i didn't watch it properly but he seemed to be going a bit loopy towards the end - why?
phil's kid story line was cool though.


----------



## story (Mar 18, 2010)

Has he buried someone or something under the primroses?



I liked this thread better when it was called *eastenders - bizarre an shit*.

The extra D is redun'ant


----------



## innit (Mar 18, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> This live episode when they had multiple endings and the actors didn't know who killed Archie.
> 
> How does that work then? If Eastenders episodes are filmed about six weeks before they're aired, what about the shows we're seeing now, where they discuss Archies killer?
> 
> ...



The episodes were designed to deal with the ambiguity... think abaht it 



Griff said:


> Now that's a good point. There is also a lot of snow, unless that's fake snow and it was only filmed after the live show making us think it was filmed six weeks ago.



It's the real snow from January - at some point they just gave up waiting for it to bog off, else they'd have had a massive backlog of outdoor scenes to film.



story said:


> Has he buried someone or something under the primroses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked "bizarre an shit" too 

it's hard to imagine story watching enders though


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> This live episode when they had multiple endings and the actors didn't know who killed Archie.
> 
> How does that work then? If Eastenders episodes are filmed about six weeks before they're aired, what about the shows we're seeing now, where they discuss Archies killer?
> 
> ...



Because about two people know who killed archie. That's all.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2010)

were we really supposed to be suprised by the revelation that that little kid was Louise? It seemed pretty blatently obvious to me


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> were we really supposed to be suprised by the revelation that that little kid was Louise? It seemed pretty blatently obvious to me



Yeah, that's what I thought. And surely social services will contact Phil anyway, not leave it for Ronnie to decide what to do!


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2010)

What's Lucas up to with all that vandalism? 

Only caught the end last night.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> What's Lucas up to with all that vandalism?
> 
> Only caught the end last night.



He burried that stupid woman he murdered under that tree, didn't he. And now everyone wants to dig it up. Not entirely sure why. Storyline is stupid and boring and i can't be bothered to pay proper attention


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

It's funny because the look of desperation on his face makes me laugh. I thought it was just her bracelet buried there and not the whole body.


----------



## story (Mar 19, 2010)

innit said:


> I liked "bizarre an shit" too
> 
> it's hard to imagine story watching enders though




I _defy_ your expectations! Ha!




(actually I rarely watch it. Tuned in to see the live episode and kinda drifted into it, but no real idea who's who or what's what. Ummi Kumar is on it now... isn't she...)


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2010)

It's Owen under the tree, not Trina! I'm not sure what the vandalism will achieve, other than to make the others think it isn't worth it.


----------



## innit (Mar 19, 2010)

story said:


> I _defy_ your expectations! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2010)

oh yeah, it must be Owen. They found Trina's body in Arthur's shed, didn't they


----------



## zenie (Mar 19, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. And surely social services will contact Phil anyway, not leave it for Ronnie to decide what to do!


 
Why did Ronnie go so weird ey? Surely no matter what Lisa may have told Louise about Phil, you'd take a kid to their Dad if they just turn up saying their Mum's gone on holiday and left 'em don't you?  (I missed it but that's what she said she was doing there didn't she?)

Has Ronnie gone a bit bonkers?


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 19, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. And surely social services will contact Phil anyway, not leave it for Ronnie to decide what to do!



_If_ it was social services she passed the kid over to.

Roxxie's chihuahua might be eating the nipper by this time next week...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Geri said:


> It's Owen under the tree, not Trina! I'm not sure what the vandalism will achieve, other than to make the others think it isn't worth it.



I think it's to ruin all the hard work they've done so they have to re-do it, thereby stalling the time before they get to work on digging up Owen. Buying time basically.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> oh yeah, it must be Owen. They found Trina's body in Arthur's shed, didn't they




So where's Sugar???


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> So where's Sugar???



 Sugar?!?  Who the hell is SUGAR?!


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 19, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Sugar?!?  Who the hell is SUGAR?!



Owen's mum's dog. Lucas Took Him For a Walk


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, to the canal.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 19, 2010)

story said:


> (actually I rarely watch it. Tuned in to see the live episode and kinda drifted into it, but no real idea who's who or what's what.


this is the same for me which is why i like this thread.
okay so religious dude killed someone - who did he kill?

and no - don't watch it enough to find anything 'obvious'. sorry 



Pigeon said:


> _If_ it was social services she passed the kid over to.
> 
> Roxxie's chihuahua might be eating the nipper by this time next week...



yeah - i am not sure it was. they seemed to hide the character a bit. 

and who is owen?


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> okay so religious dude killed someone - who did he kill?
> 
> and who is owen?



He killed Owen by strangling him with a tie. 

Owen was the ex-alchie ex-husband of Denise who religous dude, Lucas is now married to. 

He then rolled him up in a carpet and buried him under the small tree in the Square.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

bah sports relief has knocked tonights episode off the schedule. Fucking charity


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> He killed Owen by strangling him with a tie.
> 
> Owen was the ex-alchie ex-husband of Denise who religous dude, Lucas is now married to.
> 
> He then rolled him up in a carpet and buried him under the small tree in the Square.


 Really?
That really is bizarre and shit then. How the fuck is he supposed to have done that with no-one seing/hearing him?


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> Really?
> That really is bizarre and shit then. How the fuck is he supposed to have done that with no-one seing/hearing him?



On his wedding day too. 

Yeah, slipped out for a bit, buried the ex in the middle of the square, then went home and sorted Denise out.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> He killed Owen by strangling him with a tie.
> 
> Owen was the ex-alchie ex-husband of Denise who religous dude, Lucas is now married to.
> 
> He then rolled him up in a carpet and buried him under the small tree in the Square.


what the fuck? really? that's ridiculous.
he had a weird junkie ex too didn't he. damn it - i thought he was all good and holy.
just caught up on wikipedia.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> Really?
> That really is bizarre and shit then. How the fuck is he supposed to have done that with no-one seing/hearing him?



Of course the ridiculous thing is he didnt murder his ex, it was an accident, but in true tv style instead of coming clean he tries to hide it all therefore by inference making himself into a murderer, iyswim!


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> what the fuck? really? that's ridiculous.
> he had a weird junkie ex too didn't he. damn it - i thought he was all good and holy.
> just caught up on wikipedia.



She bought it on a rake over the allotments.


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2010)

1927 said:


> Of course the ridiculous thing is he didnt murder his ex, it was an accident, but in true tv style instead of coming clean he tries to hide it all therefore by inference making himself into a murderer, iyswim!




But he did murder Owen good and proper though.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 19, 2010)

does denise / libby etc know that he murdered owen? and now people are saying he also murdered his ex too? blimey o'reilly... he will not go to heaven.


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> does denise / libby etc know that he murdered owen? and now people are saying he also murdered his ex too? blimey o'reilly... he will not go to heaven.



Well he didn't actually murder his ex, she fell on a rake that went through her neck.  But he didn't actually do much to help, and just left her stinking up the shed on the allotment for weeks.

No, Denise and Libby haven't got a clue about his murdering ways or the fact that Owen is acting as compost in the square.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 19, 2010)

1927 said:


> Of course the ridiculous thing is he didnt murder his ex, it was an accident, but in true tv style instead of coming clean he tries to hide it all therefore by inference making himself into a murderer, iyswim!



In terms of the criminal law, he may actually have been guilty of murder anyway though. Although he didn't intend to kill her when he pushed her he subsequently formed such an intention by refraining from seeking help. At the very least he would have been guilty of manslaughter.

Makes me shudder think about the rake in the neck thing...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> But he did murder Owen good and proper though.



It's one of things I respect most about him actually. I wished he'd do a bit more murdering, it would keep on the straight and narrow and away from all that god bothering shit.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> But he did murder Owen good and proper though.



But wasn't that because Owen had woked out the truth abiout the garden shed? So the shed thing set off a whole chain of events!


----------



## dylans (Mar 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> does denise / libby etc know that he murdered owen? and now people are saying he also murdered his ex too? blimey o'reilly... he will not go to heaven.



 He has that sorted. He is convinced he's doing gods work.


----------



## zenie (Mar 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> does denise / libby etc know that he murdered owen? and now people are saying he also murdered his ex too? blimey o'reilly... he will not go to heaven.


 
We are all sinners, we only need ask Gods forgiveness in order to get entry to the kingdom of heaven.  D)


----------



## story (Mar 21, 2010)

'kay, so I'm watching the omnibus and I don't watch often enough to really know who's who.

But this thread has taught me that someone has buried someone in the flower bed in the middle of the square.

And he's now fretting desperately because the womenfolk of Walford are (for some reason) all out digging and planting and hoeing.

I have a question:

Why the blithering fuck would anyone bury a body in the middle of a city square? It'd be like burying the boss in Golden Square.


----------



## innit (Mar 21, 2010)

It is one of the great mysteries of Eastenders.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 21, 2010)

story said:


> And he's now fretting desperately because the womenfolk of Walford are (for some reason) all out digging and planting and *hoeing*.



How very well dare you!



story said:


> Why the blithering fuck would anyone bury a body in the middle of a city square? It'd be like burying the boss in Golden Square.



You literally had to see it to believe it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2010)

much like choosing the local boozer to air ones dirty linen, the incompetency of both murderers and police is a baffling but plot convenient staple of ye soaps


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> much like choosing the local boozer to air ones dirty linen, the incompetency of both murderers and police is a baffling but plot convenient staple of ye soaps



The Walford police that decide a murder investigation on the basis of one anonymous call?  And don't bother interviewing the suspects wife?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2010)

See also: charging Gail for a shaky murder charge when she has admitted to perverting the cause.


----------



## story (Mar 21, 2010)

In ye olden days, when we used to watch Earbenders quite a lot, we were always hollering "TELL HER!!!" "TELL THEM!!!" "FOR GOD"S SAKE JUST TELL HER!!!!" at the telly. Like that.

Aside from all the other nonsensical absurdity that drives a soap, Earbenders seems to rely for narrative drive almost exclusively on the pathological inability of every character to share vital information with interested parties.

It got annoying. Is it the same? 

Oh, and the other annoying thing about 'stenders is their truly crap villainry. Never in all my varied and colourful days have I encountered such crap villains.

Truly 'tis bizarre an shit.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 21, 2010)

Lucas wasn't .


----------



## FoxyRed (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone finding this Lucas storyline absolutely stupid??????? Who is writing this crap


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't believe that crappy Ben Mitchell just had his 14th birthday 
Why does he look and act like he's about 5 years old. Still


----------



## Griff (Mar 24, 2010)

I hate that Ben too, he wears the same glasses as me. 

Those black ones with the orange inserts from Specsavers.


----------



## zenie (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't be horrid about Ben 

WTF is Shirley playing at, it makes me shout at the telly the way Phil treats her


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry but can't think of one single positive thing to say about that Ben. He's such a pathetic, weedy, whinner. I wonder if his voice will EVER break.....


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Can't believe that crappy Ben Mitchell just had his 14th birthday
> Why does he look and act like he's about 5 years old. Still



What! That little kid is 14? No fucking way. Christ he's shit - he's reaching the age where he really should be able to act now as well. No looking off camera for pointers etc.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 24, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What! That little kid is 14? No fucking way. Christ he's shit - he's reaching the age where he really should be able to act now as well. No looking off camera for pointers etc.



My son is 12 and looks bigger and more grown up than Ben! And he's not even big for his age either.


----------



## story (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> sorry but can't think of one single positive thing to say about that Ben. He's such a pathetic, weedy, whinner. *I wonder if his voice will EVER break.*....



He's probably wondering the same thing


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 24, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Anyone finding this Lucas storyline absolutely stupid??????? Who is writing this crap



Lucas is


----------



## innit (Mar 24, 2010)

story said:


> He's probably wondering the same thing



According to wiki, the actor turns 14 this year.  I can't imagine going through teenage years on TV


----------



## FoxyRed (Mar 25, 2010)

Ben is so going to be gay when he grows up


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2010)

I should think if he's going to be, then he already is at 14.

And do you mean Ben, or the actor. Cos Phil ain't gonna be happy if it's Ben.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 25, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> Lucas wasn't .



You say that, but when was the last time you actually _saw_ Hartley Hare?? 

The trail of bodies might well stretch back decades.


----------



## story (Mar 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I should think if he's going to be, then he already is at 14.
> 
> And do you mean Ben, or the actor. Cos Phil ain't gonna be happy if it's Ben.



Well I got the impression some time ago that that was being set up. Didn't he want to listen to show tunes instead of doing football?

Not that the script writers would stoop to clichéd stereotyping or anything...


----------



## dylans (Mar 25, 2010)

Does noone get barred from the QV. Last time that "gang" were in there they threatened Peggy and smashed a load of glasses off the bar and still they are allowed to drink in there.


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

Loving the 2D south london gangsters and their "disrespect"


----------



## tastebud (Mar 25, 2010)

why was some kid calling ian's missus 'mum' today? i didn't realise she had a kid.


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

It's Bobby, I think he can't remember his real mum.

(oh god, I know the answer )


----------



## tastebud (Mar 25, 2010)

who is bobby?


----------



## madzone (Mar 25, 2010)

innit said:


> It's Bobby, I think he can't remember his real mum.
> 
> (oh god, I know the answer )


 Laura?


----------



## innit (Mar 25, 2010)

Ian and Laura's son 

at one time believed to be the spawn of Gary Hobbs 

my brain is like a database of shite


----------



## tastebud (Mar 25, 2010)

holy macaroni - how many kids do these people have!! why does ian beale seem to pull so much.


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2010)

He's got three (4 if you count Steven).


----------



## zoooo (Mar 26, 2010)

Aw, Bobby.
He's gay as well.
He's hardly ever in it, but most of the scenes he does appear in consist of him wanting to wear fairy wings or girls' shoes or makeup and Ian looking perturbed.


----------



## the button (Mar 26, 2010)

dylans said:


> Does noone get barred from the QV?



First law of soaps, innit. You need places where the characters can interact, and new characters can be introduced. The Vic, Ian's cafe, the laundrette. And the Arji Bhaji for the odd romantic bust-up.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 26, 2010)

innit said:


> Loving the 2D south london gangsters and their "disrespect"


 
All that pointy fingers nonsense was hilarious.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> Lucas wasn't .



I'm obviously missing the joke!


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats Lucas. Before he was on Eastenders.

I thought it was an ace spot


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 26, 2010)

1927 said:


> I'm obviously missing the joke!


There isn't a joke. The link was to illustrate how the actor who plays Lucas was once kind and caring enough to accompany a puppet hare on a trip to the dentist.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 27, 2010)

What's with the shaky camera shots these days, is it supposed to be 'edgy'?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I loved the final shot yesterday. When it panned up slowly into space.
Was weird and ace. And finally showed us where in London they suppose Albert Square actually is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2010)

it's always cool when they break out the crane-cam.

Last time I recall it was when a weeping Phil Mitchell stood in the rain as the camera panned upwards from his big foetus-head.


----------



## dylans (Mar 27, 2010)

Max raging against the world was great. Loved the whole ranting maniac in Stacey's face stuff and the car stealing scene was ace. Intense and bonkers and then dried flowers and tears. Loved it. Max is my new favourite character now.
About time too, Eastenders has been crap of late.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 27, 2010)

Poor Max. Is there anything that is not supposed to be his fault (global warming??) Even when he was being buried alive by his stroppy yet dull wife, that was his fault, now Stacey tried to blame him for the death of Bradley, Becca is being a cow to him -- it's about time he went a bit bonkers really.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 27, 2010)

Heh - not a big watcher (its on when the missus whatches it) but I had totally forgotten about him being buried alive!

Didnt he have a car crash in a lake as well, or was that someone else?

For a life insurance salesman he certainly chose the right profession....


----------



## smokedout (Mar 27, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Poor Max. Is there anything that is not supposed to be his fault (global warming??) Even when he was being buried alive by his stroppy yet dull wife, that was his fault, now Stacey tried to blame him for the death of Bradley, Becca is being a cow to him -- it's about time he went a bit bonkers really.



his brother gets shot this week as well


----------



## 1927 (Mar 27, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Thats Lucas. Before he was on Eastenders.
> 
> I thought it was an ace spot





maldwyn said:


> There isn't a joke. The link was to illustrate how the actor who plays Lucas was once kind and caring enough to accompany a puppet hare on a trip to the dentist.



I'd be prepared to wager a pretty hefty amount on the fact that it is most certainly not Lucas!


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> I'd be prepared to wager a pretty hefty amount on the fact that it is most certainly not Lucas!



The pipkin chappy was Wayne Laryea, the chap playing Lucas is far too young


----------



## 1927 (Mar 27, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> The pipkin chappy was Wayne Laryea, the chap playing Lucas is far too young



Exactly I can't believe that anyone hasn't done the math, let along taken into account the fact that he doesn't even look like Lucas.

Don Gilet was born in 1967, which means he was 14 the last time Pipkins was seen on our screens and considerably younger when the last programmes were made.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 27, 2010)

smokedout said:


> his brother gets shot this week as well



For fluffing his lines during the live episode!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 28, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> For fluffing his lines during the live episode!



hehe that made me laugh (the fluff up)


----------



## innit (Mar 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I loved the final shot yesterday. When it panned up slowly into space.
> Was weird and ace. And finally showed us where in London they suppose Albert Square actually is.



We already knew where it is - they used to show a tube map and Walford station would replace Bromley-by-Bow.

They showed Albert Square being at the top of Limehouse Cut, roughly where St Andrew's Hospital is/was, I think?


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

lol billy just said coconut. naughty boy.


----------



## story (Apr 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Exactly I can't believe that anyone hasn't done the *math*, let along taken into account the fact that he doesn't even look like Lucas.
> 
> Don Gilet was born in 1967, which means he was 14 the last time Pipkins was seen on our screens and considerably younger when the last programmes were made.



*SSS*

And I just wanted to say: How shit are the knife wielding gun toting gangsters?


----------



## ymu (Apr 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Exactly I can't believe that anyone hasn't done the math, let along taken into account the fact that he doesn't even look like Lucas.
> 
> Don Gilet was born in 1967, which means he was 14 the last time Pipkins was seen on our screens and considerably younger when the last programmes were made.



Being all of 8 years old when that Hartley Hare episode aired. Doesn't even look like him!


----------



## tastebud (Apr 1, 2010)

innit said:


> Walford station would replace Bromley-by-Bow.


really?? that makes no sense at all. i so don't see albert sq being there.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

My prediction: I reckon the guy in the wheelchair tackled the gun toting woman. He's not really paralysed.

e2a: ok, apparently it was the security guard.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 1, 2010)

how moody did that gun wielding crap actor look, she had three stares to camera, whooooooooooooo moody


----------



## miss direct (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooh have you all read the spoiler about Lucy on (sorry) the Daily Mail site? 

I'm in Turkey, we're about two weeks behind, isn't that wheelchair guy awful - he said something really mean last night like "girls like Libby make up for what they lack in looks in the bedroom" - because of course, he's a supermodel himself.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2010)

I fecking HATE wheelchair boy. And Becca.
Hopefully they will both die in some horrible accident soon.



strung_out said:


> lol billy just said coconut. naughty boy.



Is that slang for summink then?


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/wdp/...conut-slur/article-732900-detail/article.html

apparently it's a racial slur, though i'm not sure if it counts when you call yourself one


----------



## ymu (Apr 1, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I fecking HATE wheelchair boy. And Becca.
> Hopefully they will both die in some horrible accident soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Black on the inside, white on the outside. cf malteser etc etc. Black people are one amorphous group, you see, no individuality allowed.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

t'other way round, black on outside, white on inside


----------



## moomoo (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm refusing to watch it while that awful gangster girl Kylie is in it.


----------



## ymu (Apr 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> t'other way round, black on outside, white on inside



Yeah - sorry, keyboard iss-es. Lo of c--'n'-as-ing -o wri-e -ha- -os-.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 1, 2010)

moomoo said:


> I'm refusing to watch it while that awful gangster girl Kylie is in it.



I am sure it is Kylee, or something, maybe an extra e


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2010)

Ahhhh of course.
I think people use Oreo too.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 6, 2010)

Great episode tonight...

I really liked the way it managed to combine comedy (the ongoing battle between Amira and Zainab - including a good visual gag), together with the serious (Billy and Carol fighting over his decision to join the army)


----------



## dylans (Apr 6, 2010)

metalguru said:


> Great episode tonight...
> 
> I really liked the way it managed to combine comedy (the ongoing battle between Amira and Zainab - including a good visual gag), together with the serious (Billy and Carol fighting over his decision to join the army)



It's fucking ridiculous. So our Billy pulls a gun out and robs the Vic and what do they do?
They throw a fucking party for him??????????

"Here you are dear. Drink up, it's on the house"


----------



## metalguru (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, well - Peggy's got a heart of gold - she's proper East End. Though she'd kill anyone that disses Grant, obviously.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 7, 2010)

dylans said:


> It's fucking ridiculous. So our Billy pulls a gun out and robs the Vic and what do they do?
> They throw a fucking party for him??????????
> 
> "Here you are dear. Drink up, it's on the house"




I thought that - in real life he'd be missing quite a few teeth and would have been shunned and ousted, never to darken their door again.


----------



## FoxyRed (Apr 7, 2010)

His uncle is dying in hospital FFS.... 
Sometimes I really do wonder about the writers.... 
and Phil's son is obviously going to be gay.


----------



## Rosco (Apr 7, 2010)

magneze said:


> My prediction: I reckon the guy in the wheelchair tackled the gun toting woman. He's not really paralysed.
> 
> e2a: ok, apparently it was the security guard.



Yea how crazy was that, wheelchair boy did a runner into the broom cupboard leaviing his wheelchair way behind. Is he faking the wheelchair neediness?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 7, 2010)

Why did that easter egg not explode when Ben put in the microwave -- it had silver foil on it!


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 7, 2010)

What's with all the pro war stuff in Eastenders (Tuesday) bit odd.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> What's with all the pro war stuff in Eastenders (Tuesday) bit odd.



I said to Mrs 27 that when a soap goes on a crusade, as I can see this becoming, you know the script writers have run out of ideas.

I was waiting for one of those announcements at the end of the episode saying something like "If you have been affected by any of the issues raised in this programme please ring 0845 ARMY CAREERS"


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> I said to Mrs 27 that when a soap goes on a crusade, as I can see this becoming, you know the script writers have run out of ideas.
> 
> I was waiting for one of those announcements at the end of the episode saying something like "If you have been affected by any of the issues raised in this programme please ring 0845 ARMY CAREERS"



ha ha ha, yeah I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 8, 2010)

Carol, cannon fodder is two words.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, fuck all this pro-army shit.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

They always stuff this up don't they? After being a little bit good with the live episode - 

I mean Zainab buying her son and d-i-l a vibrator wtf.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

Modern life. Contemporary social reality raw and in your face. This is Britain today.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> They always stuff this up don't they? After being a little bit good with the live episode -
> 
> I mean Zainab buying her son and d-i-l a vibrator wtf.



Yeah, that was rank - parents buying sex toys for their kids is just plain wrong. 

Can't believe they're putting Ben through another major trauma. He's got to be the unluckiest ten year old on the planet! 

The Jack story was also quite sad.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

He's 14!!!!!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Yeah, that was rank - parents buying sex toys for their kids is just plain wrong.
> 
> Can't believe they're putting Ben through another major trauma. He's got to be the unluckiest ten year old on the planet!
> 
> The Jack story was also quite sad



They've picked the least able actor to do one of the toughest stories tho -- as for buying your d-i-l a vibrator, just NO!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

Big enough to handle it then I suppose - the lil wus!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> He's 14!!!!!



Even James looks older than him and he's only 12!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Even James looks older than him and he's only 12!



When i was 14 i was bunking the train up to leeds for the football or trying to get into fights or going to london to see the Pogues. That kid...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> They've picked the least able actor to do one of the toughest stories tho



I don't know, all that line forgeting might finally come in handy


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

Ben should get that zsa zsa girl to beat up his girl bullies. I for one would find this highly amusing.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ben should get that zsa zsa girl to beat up his girl bullies. I for one would find this highly amusing.



I daresay they are trying to introduce a sensitive and pertinent storyline with the girl bullies, but I just want to laugh at him being harrassed by the local brownie pack.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 13, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'm bored of nasty nick - it's like he's just walked out of panto straight onto set



Bloody hell, is he still on it?  He was the main character last time I saw an episode, which was literally about 30 years ago.  Are all the others the same too?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 13, 2010)

Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.



A Roxxxie and Amira plot that closely mirrors the Christian and Sayeed one wud be nice.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

Also, Hollyoaks do those late night one offs every now and then that are more explicit in violent and sexual content. One of those with above plot suggestion wud be a winner. Also use same episode to have someone shoot Zainab in the face at close range.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.



which one?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.



Can you talking to your mate about killing off ben.... hopefully from injurys sustained after a heavy night of passion with christian


the kid is just not necessary,


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 13, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> which one?



Check your PMs.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

Its elf and safety gorn maaaaad!



> Star John Partridge, who plays Syed Masood's lover Christian Clarke in the soap, revealed yesterday that he and one of his co-stars were forced to fake a blow when filming a row – despite many 'EastEnders' fight scenes having been ‘real’ in the past.
> 
> Preeya Kalidas, who stars as Syed's wife Amira, was told to give Partridge a fake slap while filming a heated argument with him. The two actors, who originally wanted to film a real blow, were forced to change their plans.
> 
> ...



​

Click photo for source.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't gays punch? Oh hang on. Got the wrong characters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

the big 3 are all running stories about homosexuality at the mo. Paddy from Emmerdale got a savage beating a week ago off of this kid he has taken under his wing who is a conflicted and violent young man, cos he confronted him about his sexuality.


----------



## Griff (Apr 13, 2010)

Missed it last night, what's happening with Archie's son and and his mum ripping off Roxxy?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2010)

Griff said:


> Missed it last night, what's happening with Archie's son and and his mum ripping off Roxxy?



No new developments on that front.


----------



## Griff (Apr 13, 2010)

Ta.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 14, 2010)

Griff said:


> Missed it last night, what's happening with Archie's son and and his mum ripping off Roxxy?



that is a super crap storyline that one


----------



## innit (Apr 15, 2010)

Syed and Christian's wrestly acting fail


----------



## zoooo (Apr 15, 2010)

Archie's son is the most 1990s looking man I've ever seen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> which was literally about 30 years ago.




stop telling porkies


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 16, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.



Can you ask him/her to sort out Fatboys lines, he sounds like a public schoolkid who's just discovered the film Kidulthood and is now trying to squeeze every bit of urban slang he's heard into each sentence. it aint nang y'get me bruv.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 16, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Archie's son is the most 1990s looking man I've ever seen.



It's like Joe Wicks all over again!


----------



## miss direct (Apr 17, 2010)

This should cheer some of you up:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Charlie-Slater-Minty-Peterson-Libby-Fox.html

Six characters to be written out: Minty, Libby, wheelchair boy, Charlie and two people I don't even know. 

It's bloody awful at the moment. I'm a few weeks behind and the last one I saw was Billie holding up the Vic with a plastic gun. Why does everyone keep saying "disrepect". How stupid do you have to be to rob your own local, with your "disguise" being er, a hat.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2010)

Charlie's good  and why get rid of Libby and not Chelsea - the woman patently cannot act. 
The new crop of yoof characters are just terrible and I don't understand anything that goes on with them.


----------



## strung out (Apr 17, 2010)

chelsea is already leaving


----------



## Geri (Apr 18, 2010)

I wonder if Libby will leave with Liz, when they discover that Lucas killed Owen, or if she will just disappear to Oxford with wheelchair boy and never be seen again. Shame, she is a good character.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2010)

Griff said:


> Missed it last night, what's happening with Archie's son and and his mum ripping off Roxxy?



Thats such a crap storyline, as if you would trust someone who have known for two minutes iwth all ya security details for ya bank account containing £3million.

But having said that if my old man had left me £3million i would have been viewing apartments in New York within 24 hours not running a shitty pub in the eastend.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 21, 2010)

So, this byker grove style _rude bwoy and his ice cream van blud ye get me_ plotline -  kitsch or just plain annoying?


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 21, 2010)

She got that 3 million instantaneously and uncontested.

And yes, producers, we gather there might be issues over Ben's eventual sexuality, but must you been so heavy with the clichés


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 21, 2010)

roy orbison playing loudly as he sobs and then shirly completely emasculates Phil in front of the bullys gangsta polish mafia father all in the nam of saaawwwshall servisis

errr yeah.... if you like


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2010)

dreamt that zsa zsa fucked ben now he has started talking all yoot dem.

wtf


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 23, 2010)

Does that boy ever get any older?

I haven't watched Enders for ages. But I tuned in last night and he still looks like a 9 year old, and has started talking funny.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess that level of pychological truama* would be enough to stunt anybody's pysical and mental growth.

* death of mother followed by relocation around the world followed by brutal custody battle followed by child abuse by would be mother in law followed by repeated relapses into alchoholism by father, followed by murder of uncle (archie was his uncle right? - R and R are his cousins) just off the top of my head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah emer kenny (zsa zsa) is 22 in real life. A burden of guilt falls from my mind.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ah emer kenny (zsa zsa) is 22 in real life. A burden of guilt falls from my mind.



That's a relief, I was feeling a bit pedobear myself


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ah emer kenny (zsa zsa) is 22 in real life. A burden of guilt falls from my mind.



she is hot


----------



## Ffridd (Apr 23, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.



Is it too late to ask for an alien invasion story line? Preferably featuring sex-mad zombie vampires. Just to get on the bandwagon and to spice things up a bit.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I guess that level of pychological truama* would be enough to stunt anybody's pysical and mental growth.
> 
> * death of mother followed by relocation around the world followed by brutal custody battle followed by child abuse by would be mother in law followed by repeated relapses into alchoholism by father, followed by murder of uncle (archie was his uncle right? - R and R are his cousins) just off the top of my head.



He seems quite tall, just that he's got a five year old's head stuck on a normal fourteen year old's body.

(In the real world surely Ben would have been taken into care by now!!)


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> He seems quite tall, just that he's got a five year old's head stuck on a normal fourteen year old's body.
> 
> (In the real world surely Ben would have been taken into care by now!!)



And shouldn't his voice have broken by now?


----------



## Mr Smin (Apr 23, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come to think of it, I'm mates with one of the writers of EE, so if anyone has any requests for plot twists I could probably sort it.



So can you confirm that the gay innuendo they've 'slipped into' the dialogue is definitely on purpose?
That postman telling his wife he 'came in through the back door' a few nights ago for instance.
The cabbie saying he likes the pizza with the spicy sausage topping was at least in a context where he could have been intending to be dryly humorous.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2010)

They've turned this show into a shit Grange Hill since i last saw it.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, those scenes with the new teenagers they keep shoehorning in are absolutely pointless.
I believe they are the stars of some mini internet only teen oriented strand of EastEnders episodes or something?
Actually makes me want to stop watching the show. And nothing in its history has made me feel like that! (If you can believe such a thing.)

If they must have the internet thing, keep it fucking there, and off the screen. They don't fit at all.


----------



## magneze (Apr 24, 2010)

EastEnders E20 made it to BBC3 last night. It made me feel old.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 24, 2010)

Ew.

I never want to see any of that by accident. 
*never watches BBC3 again*


----------



## Dancin_Fairy (Apr 24, 2010)

i think the thing wit syed/christian is good.

dont like those young uns ,they well do my head in. Im sure theres been a 'renovation' at the top, and they r trying to get more of a younger generation of viewers. they obviously think this is the way for some strange reason.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't understand any of the new characters, which I'm sure the producers will think is a great success, even though it's completely anti the point of soaps.
They seem to be turning Emmerdale into HollyOaks as well.


----------



## Dancin_Fairy (Apr 25, 2010)

they want to get with the times.


----------



## Geri (Apr 26, 2010)

What's happened to Lucas? He's gone all puffy under the eyes.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 26, 2010)

sleeples nights over the corpse in the square...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2010)

That Amira/Syed/Christian episode was pretty good!!


----------



## mozzy (Apr 26, 2010)

Watching it now on BBC 3 and have just seen Ferdie from This Life in it!!! Yuuumm! He is still as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yes. He's a bit more scary and shouty in EastEnders though.

I think they should get a few more This Life-ers into the show. That would be ace.


----------



## mozzy (Apr 27, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Oh yes. He's a bit more scary and shouty in EastEnders though.
> 
> I think they should get a few more This Life-ers into the show. That would be ace.



Yep, he was better as a long haired hippy but still wouldn't say no! He should have a bigger role!

Alot of the This Life actors have come on well since and Eastenders would do well from them - Masood was in it for a bit too and he is good (but not as nice as Ferdy)


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2010)

magneze said:


> EastEnders E20 made it to BBC3 last night. It made me feel old.


 
Ohwas that the one with Saskia and Steve? 



mozzy said:


> Watching it now on BBC 3 and have just seen Ferdie from This Life in it!!! Yuuumm! He is still as gorgeous as ever!


 
Wasn't he? 



zoooo said:


> That Amira/Syed/Christian episode was pretty good!!


 
I thought it was brilliant, Christian did well, who knows what will happen now Amira's actually pregnant. 

I really ejoyed the whole storyline, the shame on our family, and Tamwar saying 'I thought he was really brave' I cried


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> I thought it was brilliant, Christian did well, who knows what will happen now Amira's actually pregnant.




Can someone explain to me how it never occurred to Chelsea and Amira that they might have mixed their tests up?  

If I had two tests and stuck them in my pocket, there's no way I'd know which one was mine


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes! Aw, lovely little Tamwar.


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2010)

Just goes to show - EastEnders loves a crisis, it's a bit shit when there's no massive family break up/argument/murder.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I don't understand any of the new characters



Kill them. Please kill them.


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2010)

gays in doctor who? well there weren't in my day.


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can someone explain to me how it never occurred to Chelsea and Amira that they might have mixed their tests up?
> 
> If I had two tests and stuck them in my pocket, there's no way I'd know which one was mine


 
They're both all teeth and hair, how were they to work something like that out?!  




zoooo said:


> Yes! Aw, lovely little Tamwar.


 
He is lovely


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 27, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Kill them. Please kill them.



pleeeaaaaaaaase kill fat boy!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> They're both all teeth and hair, how were they to work something like that out?!




Would it be too much to ask that they're both blonde as well?


----------



## dylans (Apr 30, 2010)

They spoiled the ending with Masoud walking away from a bleeding Christian. They should have had him go to walk away then stop himself and turn back and help him (cus he's a good man really) . We could have had a really good scene where Masoud patches him up while scowling and refusing to look at him. 

Then of course, he would discover that the Asian Mafia are out to kill Syed and he would be forced into an alliance with Christian against those that wish to kill his son. All the while he is forced to question what is the moral thing in this situation. 

But no, they let him walk away. I'm disappointed. Masoud is a character with integrity. He wouldn't walk away from a bleeding man


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 30, 2010)

dylans said:


> They spoiled the ending with Masoud walking away from a bleeding Christian. They should have had him go to walk away then stop himself and turn back and help him (cus he's a good man really) . We could have had a really good scene where Masoud patches him up while scowling and refusing to look at him.
> 
> Then of course, he would discover that the Asian Mafia are out to kill Syed and he would be forced into an alliance with Christian against those that wish to kill his son. All the while he is forced to question what is the moral thing in this situation.
> 
> But no, they let him walk away. I'm disappointed. Masoud is a character with integrity. He wouldn't walk away from a bleeding man



get writing the script will ya


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

Why is it ok to out someone to their family when they've begged you not to?*


*I may have misunderstood the short bits Ive seen.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 30, 2010)

Am liking the new evil little Ben Mitchell 
He's one screwed up little kid isn't he?! Although not suprising considering his life so far, i guess.


----------



## innit (Apr 30, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Why is it ok to out someone to their family when they've begged you not to?*
> 
> 
> *I may have misunderstood the short bits Ive seen.



well, it's not.

although syed was being a complete twat to christian and to amira - but still no excuse, is it?


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 30, 2010)

I too was surprised to see Masoud walk away, perhaps he'll be back after he drops off the chips.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 30, 2010)

He might have gone off to call an ambulance?
I thought that was very un-Masood like as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm disappointed to hear that Stacey and her mum are going to be leaving later this year


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben is a shit bully


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ben is a shit bully




He's just trying to be a mini-Phil with hair

He'll probably start hitting the bottle next


----------



## brix (Apr 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's just trying to be a mini-Phil with hair
> 
> He'll probably start hitting the bottle next



I think the writers are going for a Ronnie Kray type (gay but psycho) with Ben.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2010)

brix said:


> I think the writers are going for a Ronnie Kray type (gay but psycho) with Ben.




as long as he's hard, Phil will be happy


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 30, 2010)

fnarrr


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 3, 2010)

Zainab sent packing.


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2010)

epic ending


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Zainab sent packing.



What happened?!


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2010)

masood packed her a suitcase and kicked her out into the rain


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> masood packed her a suitcase and kicked her out into the rain



Really? Good.


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2010)

yup, and then when she's crying on the floor in the middle of the road, in the pouring rain, a mysterious stranger offers his hand to help her up. she glances upwards, smiling in gratitude, until syed reveals himself, and she collapses to the ground in tears once again.


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2010)

It was genius / hilarious


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yup, and then when she's crying on the floor in the middle of the road, in the pouring rain, a mysterious stranger offers his hand to help her up. she glances upwards, smiling in gratitude, until syed reveals himself, and she collapses to the ground in tears once again.



We just watched it on iplayer 

mickens ------> roost

Button reckons she'll end up moving in with Christian and Syed.


----------



## the button (May 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Button reckons she'll end up moving in with Christian and Syed.


... and learn to love The Gays in a touching moment of soap redemption. Plus Zainab is the campest character in soap history -- she makes Sean off Corrie look like Ray Winstone.


----------



## Skin (May 3, 2010)

Highly unlikely IMO
So you have a gay son and you are ousted/ expect to be ousted from your whole community
You chuck you wife out into the street and somehow this is OK. 
Everyone at the Mosque will think you are a good egg
Utter bollocks
I don't believe this is realistic
She is a Matriarch acting in character!
No way would he behave like this


----------



## whoha (May 4, 2010)

Billy found a nine bar 
lucky sod.


----------



## _angel_ (May 4, 2010)

Are we supposed to think everything was Zainab's fault?


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2010)

Nah, shouldn't think so.

Masood/Masoud(?) is clearly being a prick.


----------



## madzone (May 4, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yup, and then when she's crying on the floor in the middle of the road, in the pouring rain, a mysterious stranger offers his hand to help her up. she glances upwards, smiling in gratitude, *until syed reveals himself,* and she collapses to the ground in tears once again.



That's a pretty sick thing to do to your own mother IMO


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2010)

I was saying to my bro Massoud has shown his cold hard side in this storyline. Ceased to be a joke bullied husband and come out as a bit of a bastard.


----------



## _angel_ (May 4, 2010)

madzone said:


> That's a pretty sick thing to do to your own mother IMO



She bought her daughter in law a vibrator though!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2010)

tamwar's gonna fuck em all up


----------



## metalguru (May 5, 2010)

The Zainab plot is a bit ridiculous: there's no way she would accept being chucked out of the house, move into a B&B and leave her new baby -Kamil - behind. 

Also with the E20 characters and the Harvey plot, I worry that Eastenders is going for some Corrie style 'light humour'. Eastenders is at its strongest when its doing the heavy drama.


----------



## _angel_ (May 5, 2010)

metalguru said:


> The Zainab plot is a bit ridiculous: there's no way she would accept being chucked out of the house, move into a B&B and leave her new baby -Kamil - behind.
> 
> Also with the E20 characters and the Harvey plot, I worry that Eastenders is going for some Corrie style 'light humour'. Eastenders is at its strongest when its doing the heavy drama.



I don't think she'd have left the baby either.


----------



## fazey101 (May 5, 2010)

yep. 

i mean corrie is a bit more believable but starting to get used as ridiculous


----------



## Hellsbells (May 10, 2010)

Ben Mitchell is leaving the show. Wooo HOOOO  About bloody time!


----------



## zoooo (May 10, 2010)

How can he leave?

Apart from dying, going to kiddy jail for teaspoon burning people, or boarding school.


----------



## FoxyRed (May 11, 2010)

Zsa Zsa and her boyfriend are leaving now aswell.
I hope it doesnt become Hollyoaks...
Looks like its going to be shit


----------



## _angel_ (May 11, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> *Zsa Zsa and her boyfriend are leaving now aswell.*I hope it doesnt become Hollyoaks...
> Looks like its going to be shit



Thank God!

I missed last night, owt happen?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 11, 2010)

zoooo said:


> How can he leave?
> 
> Apart from dying, going to kiddy jail for teaspoon burning people, or boarding school.



perhaps  he  could  become a hikikomri   and   never  again be caught  out and about


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2010)

I shall miss grungy Zsa Zsa and her long pins


but not ben and his unfeasible large head


----------



## Hellsbells (May 11, 2010)

zsa zsa is shit. As are all her stupid, pointless friends who just seemed to randomly appear overnight. Where do they all actually live? Surely they don't actually live *somewhere else*  and actually come to Albert square every day to hang out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I shall miss grungy Zsa Zsa and her long pins
> 
> 
> but not ben and his unfeasible large head




Well isn't that what that new programme is about?  E20?


----------



## _angel_ (May 11, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> zsa zsa is shit. As are all her stupid, pointless friends who just seemed to randomly appear overnight. Where do they all actually live? Surely they don't actually live *somewhere else*  and actually come to Albert square every day to hang out



Remember how the Mitchell's exploded in horror at the thought of Roxy moving to another part of London! 
"You can't go there, it's miles away!!!  (Yet oddly people hop between continents with barely a thought)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2010)

Found this:



> Charlie Jones who has played the partially-deaf schoolboy for the past  four years apparently had to be "consoled" after bosses on the BBC One  show told him his alter-ego would be written out during one of the  summer's biggest storylines, expected to be based around his hatred of  his younger sister Louise.


----------



## _angel_ (May 11, 2010)

It's hardly surprising that kid is turning psycho when you consider his family!


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2010)

I'm waiting for Lucas to go really bad......

How do you do spoilers again?


----------



## the button (May 11, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Remember how the Mitchell's exploded in horror at the thought of Roxy moving to another part of London!
> "You can't go there, it's miles away!!!  (Yet oddly people hop between continents with barely a thought)



See London urban drinks arrangement threads, passim.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 11, 2010)

hmmm i wonder if it will involve murder  

by the way, does anyone on here actually watch that e20 show? And is it as crap as i imagine it must be, if the main characters consist of bloody za za and her middle class friends?


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Found this:



Awww. Poor Ben actor boy! He's not that bad, I don't really mind him anymore.

I'm sure I read somewhere that pointless Zsa Zsa and her equally pointless friends all lived in a squat somewhere?


----------



## Hellsbells (May 11, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Awww. Poor Ben actor boy! He's not that bad, I don't really mind him anymore.
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere that pointless Zsa Zsa and her equally pointless friends all lived in a squat somewhere?



doesn't zsa zsa live with Shirley and Phil 

her friends are pathetic. They come across as so middle class, when they're supposed to be all 'cool' and 'street'


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2010)

Worst. Episode. Ever.


----------



## internetstalker (May 11, 2010)

magneze said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.



seconded


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 11, 2010)

magneze said:


> Worst. Episode. Ever.



That's be quite an achievement given the standards set. I might need to watch it now.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 17, 2010)

erm what the fuck is going on with Eastenders, last scene was Mahsoods missus burning Sayed's clothes and now in Mondays episode she is back in the house.  WHAT THE FUCK ???


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> erm what the fuck is going on with Eastenders, last scene was Mahsoods missus burning Sayed's clothes and now in Mondays episode she is back in the house.  WHAT THE FUCK ???



He forgave her after she accidentally stabbed him.  He's such a pussy


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> erm what the fuck is going on with Eastenders, last scene was Mahsoods missus burning Sayed's clothes and now in Mondays episode she is back in the house.  WHAT THE FUCK ???


She did burnings, not him


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He forgave her after she accidentally stabbed him.  He's such a pussy



Very naughty minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Very naughty minnie




*Must remember to stop posting spoilers for people who have missed episodes* 


and as for Ben, can't believe what's going to happen to him  

Don't like him anyway


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *Must remember to stop posting spoilers for people who have missed episodes*
> 
> 
> and as for Ben, can't believe what's going to happen to him
> ...



You totally made up the kitchen stabbing episode  Anyway. they're all getting right boring now without a plotline.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> You totally made up the kitchen stabbing episode  Anyway. they're all getting right boring now without a plotline.




The writers are planning their next move.  I know what it is, but I don't want to spoil it for you


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The writers are planning their next move.  I know what it is, but I don't want to spoil it for you



Masood will weaken again, and Tamwar will nervously try to do the best for everyone while being ordered about by that harridan


----------



## FoxyRed (May 18, 2010)

I agree, this Masood storyline is just pathetic now.
One min he is leaving, then he isnt, then he wants Jane, then he wants his family
Bullshit


----------



## themonkeyman (May 18, 2010)

Zainab - "Terrible thing I said" - is she turning into Yoda ?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2010)

it is Eastenders trying to do indian realism. Like when masood said inshallah for the first and only time when he was chatting to his imam about his sons gayness


----------



## zenie (May 18, 2010)

What would people prefer? That they sat round singing knees up mother brown?


----------



## Schmetterling (May 19, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The writers are planning their next move.  I know what it is, but I don't want to spoil it for you



I reckon she actually meant to be having post-partum depression.  But that's because I just can not believe how someone could be so evil to their own child.


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2010)

If she had post natal depression it would certainly explain a lot. I still think she may be planning to do away with Syed though!


----------



## Jackobi (May 19, 2010)

Perhaps she could sneak some explosives into his rucksack and remotely detonate him at Walford East tube station.


----------



## FoxyRed (May 19, 2010)

how do you do a spoiler code?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 19, 2010)

Schmetterling said:


> I reckon she actually meant to be having post-partum depression.



'spose it's a possibility. Still, she was horrible pre-partum aswell.


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2010)

I think she will poison him.


----------



## Jackobi (May 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> how do you do a spoiler code?



See the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2010)

Is post-partum the same as post natal?


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> If she had post natal depression it would certainly explain a lot. I still think she may be planning to do away with Syed though!


 
But when did she get PND, after the birth of Syed? 'cos she's been a grumpy bitch the whole time she's been on Eastenders. 

Quite fancy Massood at times. 

So what will Phil do to Ben?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> But when did she get PND, after the birth of Syed? 'cos she's been a grumpy bitch the whole time she's been on Eastenders.
> 
> Quite fancy Massood at times.
> 
> So what will Phil do to Ben?




Make him drink a whole bottle of whisky and smoke 20 cigars in a row in the hope of putting him off ever smoking or drinking


----------



## Hellsbells (May 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Quite fancy Massood at times.



Me too


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2010)

No writers who can do characters on this show any more?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 20, 2010)

To be fair to Zainab, she does put on some very tasty looking spreads. Curry, barjis, raita, poppadoms, naans.... *drools*


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2010)

Don't be fair to Zainab. She is evil


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 20, 2010)

True (although she may have post partum depression), but I'm such a sucker for Bhajis!


----------



## Schmetterling (May 20, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is post-partum the same as post natal?



Yes


----------



## _angel_ (May 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> No writers who can do characters on this show any more?



I've a feeling they are all culled by an evil dictator to tow the party line.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2010)

Schmetterling said:


> Yes




Is it the new name for post-natal then?  When and why did this happen> 

A bit like when PMT became PMS or vice versa


----------



## aqua (May 21, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Me too


me three 

Can anyone tell me what's going on with roxy/ronnie/their brother?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2010)

aqua said:


> me three
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on with roxy/ronnie/their brother?




Brother is trying to get all Roxy's dosh


----------



## FoxyRed (May 26, 2010)

god eastender is really pissing me off at the moment, I feel like its going through a dry patch


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brother is trying to get all Roxy's dosh


 
Do you think Ronnie's onto him?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> Do you think Ronnie's onto him?



Probably, the 1990s haircut having shit is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2010)

Looks like Lukas is gonna slay Ben


----------



## zenie (May 26, 2010)

I really really hate Danny, but then I guess we're supposed to? 

Now, will Lucas fuck Phil up, or Ben? Stupid boy!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> Do you think Ronnie's onto him?



I think she knows he's up to something, but doesn't know what.  She's fishing at the moment


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Looks like Lukas is gonna slay Ben




Yeah, I read that as well


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I read that as well



Fingers crossed, all my previous empathy for Ben has faded, he just annoys me now. I actually found it quite satisfying when Phil smashed him to the floor the other day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I actually found it quite satisfying when Phil smashed him to the floor the other day



You're asking for trouble you are


----------



## FoxyRed (May 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> I really really hate Danny, but then I guess we're supposed to?
> 
> Now, will Lucas fuck Phil up, or Ben? Stupid boy!



I cant stnad him either.... especially his mouth. It makes me feel ill


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 27, 2010)

Ben will confess to the cops.   Took him all 10milliseconds to blurb to Lucas.

eta:  'enders finishes with an awesome performance (not!) confessing to Ian ("call the police, I skullfucked Jordan..").


----------



## _angel_ (May 31, 2010)

How absolutely dull and rubbish was tonight's episode??


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 31, 2010)

It was Byker Grove meets Kidulthood meets the Blair Witch Project - what moar cud u want ma bredrin ya get me? *throws gangsta hand* serious!


----------



## IC3D (May 31, 2010)

I had it on by accident, WTF it was like Hollyoaks on White Lightning cider, if one of those posh teenage actors says blaad again I'm never going to accidentally have it on again.


----------



## _angel_ (May 31, 2010)

I felt sorry for the actors in it 

Except the new yoof characters who all appeared in one go. Grr.


----------



## magneze (Jun 1, 2010)

Why did they bother with an hour long episode? There was only about 15 mins worth of material!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2010)

last nights was weird but at least I got to oggle zsa zsa.


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2010)

shame we didn't get a front view of lucy beale getting her baps out to fat boy


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> shame we didn't get a front view of lucy beale getting her baps out to fat boy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> shame we didn't get a front view of lucy beale getting her baps out to fat boy



nonce


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2010)

17's fine


----------



## holteman (Jun 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> 17's fine



17... thank god.. i am not going to hell for perving subconsciously then


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> last nights was weird but at least I got to oggle zsa zsa.



She was in that fucking abysmal 'Lesbian Vampire' film with that Gavin and 'Stacey'.






Nice though.


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2010)

Not so keen on girls that pull Jim Carey faces like she does tbh.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 1, 2010)

Zsa Zsa is leaving EE apparently.... I think she is really good. Dont know why they axed her


----------



## holteman (Jun 1, 2010)

Eastenders is wrong.. has me perving over which is the hottest 17yr old...

And why are the story lines so utter shit right now.....

If lucas does not go on a fucking killing rampage whilst talking in tongue in the next fortnight i am going to stop watching again!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2010)

Lucas is the best murderer on eastenders for ages. A proper nutjob.


----------



## keithy (Jun 1, 2010)

Did we ever find out who killed that bloke at christmas? Did somebody go to jail for it or owt?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 1, 2010)

I wonder if Richard Dawkins has a hand in the scripts these days - the religionists are the most evil and mental fucks of the show.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Lucas is the best murderer on eastenders for ages. A proper nutjob.



if he'd killed ben i'd of agree'd...

all that build up and then he lets the little bleeder go


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Lucas is the best murderer on eastenders for ages. A proper nutjob.


 
Innit, 'there by the grace of God'! I thought he was gonna merk Ben. 

You know what he does next though right?  And I can't work out why he does it or what his motive is tbh. Although he did go pretty radio rental when Chelsea was saying they talked about his lack of prowess. 



keithy said:


> Did we ever find out who killed that bloke at christmas? Did somebody go to jail for it or owt?


 
yeh we did, (Stacey) and no they didn't.


----------



## keithy (Jun 1, 2010)

Bloody hell. How do I get there on t'tube? they need somebody to sort this mess out.

e2a: there's some yobbos in it now though int there? Do you reckon I should take ma skeng? Or would a leng be more appropriate?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 1, 2010)

a gruesome discovery after last nights shite episode....


----------



## IC3D (Jun 1, 2010)

keithy said:


> Bloody hell. How do I get there on t'tube? they need somebody to sort this mess out.
> 
> e2a: there's some yobbos in it now though int there? Do you reckon I should take ma skeng? Or would a leng be more appropriate?



A leng's as good as a skeng to a merk'd yout dem.

Yes Lucas is owning the whole nutjob murderer thing.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> a gruesome discovery after last nights shite episode....



I was disappointed - a phone with blood on it is not *that* gruesome.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 1, 2010)

I reckon its all a double prank by Leon


----------



## holteman (Jun 1, 2010)

Explains why the camera focused on him stumbling with a cut hand last night.... that's where the blood on the phone is from.

God its dull... i think i'm going to stop watching till the 3 girls hit 20 and start experimenting with each other...


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> Why did they bother with an hour long episode? There was only about 15 mins worth of material!



And why did they all go away *to a party*, for most of them to then stay in a deserted cottage with no electricity rather than actually, like, _to_ the party?


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> And why did they all go away *to a party*, for most of them to then stay in a deserted cottage with no electricity rather than actually, like, _to_ the party?


 
'cos Leon wanted 3 girls to himself


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> 'cos Leon wanted 3 girls to himself



And the girls...?


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> And the girls...?


 
Well definitely 2 would have been up for it, I thought we might have Eastenders first 3sum but alas no. 

Do feel a bit sorry for Lucy Beale.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 4, 2010)

What on earth is happening in Eastenders?? I have missed no episodes yet still don't have a clue esp: what Lucy is meant to have done to that lad, and who that girl is that has turned up and why we are meant to care about her also: why 'fatboy' has not been murdered for being so annoying!!


----------



## holteman (Jun 4, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> What on earth is happening in Eastenders?? I have missed no episodes yet still don't have a clue esp: what Lucy is meant to have done to that lad, and who that girl is that has turned up and why we are meant to care about her also: why 'fatboy' has not been murdered for being so annoying!!



Its become an even shitter version on hollyoaks


----------



## Melinda (Jun 5, 2010)

Texts were flying last night about some proper rotten fake Nigerian on Eastenders?!

What happened?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> What on earth is happening in Eastenders?? I have missed no episodes yet still don't have a clue esp: what Lucy is meant to have done to that lad, and who that girl is that has turned up and why we are meant to care about her also: why 'fatboy' has not been murdered for being so annoying!!



Lucy aborted his baby, didn't she? But lied to everyone that she'd had a miscariage. However this was largely down to Ian not wanting Jane to know, b'cos Jane was meant to bringing up the kid as her own. 
The stupid new girl seems to be some soulmate of 'fatboy's'. Was totally bemused by the supposedly dramatic scene last night when we were meant to be shocked/distraught etc by the revelation that she's leaving the country and fatboy won't see her again. 

Eastenders has become SO BAD. What the hell's going on with it 

Oh, and don't even get me started on the riddiculous storyline with Pat and Peggy. It makes me cringe just thinking about it!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Was totally bemused by the supposedly dramatic scene last night when we were meant to be shocked/distraught etc by the revelation that she's leaving the country and fatboy won't see her again.



Exactly! That was TERRIBLE writing.
Who the hell is in charge of it lately?
The last 2 or 3 weeks have been unbelievably badly written. I'd be interested to see if there's been a massive dip in viewing figures.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 5, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Lucy aborted his baby, didn't she? But lied to everyone that she'd had a miscariage. However this was largely down to Ian not wanting Jane to know, b'cos Jane was meant to bringing up the kid as her own.



I know all that bit-- I was specifically talking about the abyssmal teens episode in the woods -- when he was meant to have been out all night and we were supposed to assume Peter had run him over --- what happened there?? 



> The stupid new girl seems to be some soulmate of 'fatboy's'. Was totally bemused by the supposedly dramatic scene last night when we were meant to be shocked/distraught etc by the revelation that she's leaving the country and fatboy won't see her again.



I know, she's only appeared in about two episodes and we are meant to care!



> Eastenders has become SO BAD. What the hell's going on with it



They seem to go shit in the summer - it's like they let a load of sixth formers write it or summat.



> Oh, and don't even get me started on the riddiculous storyline with Pat and Peggy. It makes me cringe just thinking about it!



They already did this story line (the two timing thing) once, why on earth do it twice ???

Have they had to do some emergency re-write really quickly because it looks totally sloppy and rushed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2010)

I like fatboy. He cracks me up.

However I think 'enders is trying to hook in a younger demographic. Comfortable in the knowledge that it has it's 'tribal watchers' who are hooked already it is going for the generations younger like some crack dealer peddling its' soap wares outside the school gates


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2010)

fatboy is my favourite character in it right now


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2010)

I wish they had run that twat over.
I hated Fatboy at first, but he's become slightly better. The rest of his 'crew' are still pointless wastes of space though.

There was one great scene yesterday - the one where Ian told each of them their double from the '80s! That was brilliant. Mentions for Wicksy and Mary. Awesome.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2010)

the best thing about fatboy is that i actually do know people who talk like him. great stuff.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I know all that bit-- I was specifically talking about the abyssmal teens episode in the woods -- when he was meant to have been out all night and we were supposed to assume Peter had run him over --- what happened there??



erm, not entirely sure. Didn't Lucy try to come on to him and he turned her down. Then he sat around looking moody and sulky for a bit, before getting lost in the woods and falling over and cutting his hand. Very confused as to what happened re Peter supposedly running him, or something, over. 

btw - who was that REALLY irritating loud woman who was trying to wind Lucas up? Started getting totally confused about that aswell, b'cos I got her all muddled up with fatboys friend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^^exactly. I've grown up with people who ARE fatboy. Soon as he appeared on scene I was like 'Thats fucking Nate Wheeler to a T!'


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Started getting totally confused about that aswell, b'cos I got her all muddled up with fatboys friend.



racist


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 5, 2010)

She's Denise's sister.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Oh, and don't even get me started on the riddiculous storyline with Pat and Peggy. It makes me cringe just thinking about it!


I thought it was interesting when they were walking  down Carnaby Street, the way Joe Public were staring.

Lucas and his tight trousers are way too revealing for a preacher man, or is it just me


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 7, 2010)

Ben Mitchell and Lucy Beale are going to be replaced by different actors.

Also, Sam Mitchelle (Daniella Westbrook) is making a return even though the BBC denied it


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 7, 2010)

I think there are holes in the yoofs story because we are supposed to be watching the special shoes they're in E20(?). I paid no attention to it, now finding I am going to watch them to catch up. btw Fatboys friend was in that drama a couple of years ago with Lennie James based on the Damilola Taylor murder, she was excellent in that and I was hoping that such a young talent wouldn't disappear.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 7, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Ben Mitchell and Lucy Beale are going to be replaced by different actors.
> 
> Also, Sam Mitchelle (Daniella Westbrook) is making a return even though the BBC denied it



Lucy is really good! Why is she going?
Ben and Sam are shit though.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 7, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Lucy is really good! Why is she going?
> Ben and Sam are shit though.



I dont know. I thought Lucy was good as a mini version of her mum cindy.

This new producer is pissing me off already


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

Laters


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

Do they not have acting classes in Lagos?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 7, 2010)

She has been no nearer to Lagos than Forest Gate.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 7, 2010)

Melinda said:


> She has been no nearer to Lagos than Forest Gate.



Beat me


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2010)

Apparently the actor who plays Lucy got fired for repeatedly behaving badly/turning up late, that sort of thing.

(So I read, anyway.)


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Apparently the actor who plays Lucy got fired for repeatedly behaving badly/turning up late, that sort of thing.
> 
> (So I read, anyway.)



You mean behaving like a teenager!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 8, 2010)

The "actor" playing Ben is also being replaced, the character is being retained. Shame, I was hoping Lucas would destroy him.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 8, 2010)

Ben's future. 

It took me a while to work out why the one on the left (apart from being terminally incompetent) always freaked me out so much.


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2010)

have they replaced actors without the character having a break before? wonder how the swap-over will work?


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 8, 2010)

Nah, I reckon they will turn Ben into a Mini Phil Mitchell. He will go inside for what he did to Jordan and will come out a hard nut.
So predictable... and boring


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2010)

That would not be predictable!


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 8, 2010)

More on the bad writing front: was there not a story line about Syed getting cured of gay by some shyster. Quite interesting that. Where'd it go?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The "actor" playing Ben is also being replaced, the character is being retained. Shame, I was hoping Lucas would destroy him.



Glad you put actor in quotes! Washed up at 14 - tough game this acting lark.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 8, 2010)

omg.  Lucas is a hypocrite.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> More on the bad writing front: was there not a story line about Syed getting cured of gay by some shyster. Quite interesting that. Where'd it go?



Big storylines often take a two week break in East Enders I've noticed. Probably rotating the cast and crew around.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 22, 2010)

Massive Spoiler:



Spoiler: big one



The Vic gets burned to the ground at the end of the year


----------



## zenie (Jun 24, 2010)

It's been in all the papers!!!  

Missed most of easties this week except seeing Stacey last night give birth to a baby that looked oddly like Bradley, seriously wtf?? They coulnd't find a brunette baby? 

Is it Ryan's baby or not?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> Missed most of easties this week except seeing Stacey last night give birth to a baby that looked oddly like Bradley, seriously wtf?? They coulnd't find a brunette baby?
> 
> Is it Ryan's baby or not?




WTF?! it was ginger?!!

I'm going to watch it now.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 25, 2010)

See 'stenders are tackling the thorny issue of disabled people who pay for sex. No doubt they'll broach the subject with characteristic balance, nuance and sensitivity.

Amazing that Denise has acquiesced to Lukas' cult-like and totally illegal abduction and brainwashing of young harlots! She said she was "proud" of him - wtf


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 25, 2010)

that wheelchair guy is a complete cunt.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> See 'stenders are tackling the thorny issue of disabled people who pay for sex. No doubt they'll broach the subject with characteristic balance, nuance and sensitivity.
> 
> Amazing that Denise has acquiesced to Lukas' cult-like and totally illegal abduction and brainwashing of young harlots! She said she was "proud" of him - wtf



he's not paying for sex, he's blackmailing lucy into giving him sexy favours

denise doesn't know he abducted her, he got her thinking she was some fucked up junkie or something


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2010)

zenie said:


> It's been in all the papers!!!
> 
> Missed most of easties this week except seeing Stacey last night give birth to a baby that looked oddly like Bradley, seriously wtf?? They coulnd't find a brunette baby?
> 
> Is it Ryan's baby or not?




Has to be Ryan's.  She was pregnant before she got back with Bradders, so unless she slept with someone else?

Is she going to abandon it?


----------



## Geri (Jun 25, 2010)

It is Ryan's, she was going to tell him a few times but chickened out. I want them to get together and live happily ever after.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2010)

Geri said:


> It is Ryan's, she was going to tell him a few times but chickened out. I want them to get together and live happily ever after.




Well Stacey's leaving this year.  No mention whether Ryan's going though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 25, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> he's not paying for sex, he's blackmailing lucy into giving him sexy favours



No - he counter-blackmailed her that if she let on about their deal to Libby he'd alert the school of her cheating. He tried to pay for a shag with stolen exam papers but Lucy stiffed him. 



tribal_princess said:


> denise doesn't know he abducted her, he got her thinking she was some fucked up junkie or something



He told Denise that her sin was leading men off the straight and narrow and that he was guiding her on the righteous path to jesus. Even if done non-coercively that's the behaviour of a fundaMENTAList nutcase - Denise shuda run a mile at that point.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> No - he counter-blackmailed her that if she let on about their deal to Libby he'd alert the school of her cheating. He tried to pay for a shag with stolen exam papers but Lucy stiffed him.
> 
> 
> 
> He told Denise that her sin was leading men off the straight and narrow and that he was guiding her on the righteous path to jesus. Even if done non-coercively that's the behaviour of a fundaMENTAList nutcase - Denise shuda run a mile at that point.



For someone who's meant to be quite feisty and take-no-nonsense, Denise seems to take an awful lot of bullshit off her blokes.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 1, 2010)

Zsa Zsa and the gangs acting last night was awful!


----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> For someone who's meant to be quite feisty and take-no-nonsense, Denise seems to take an awful lot of bullshit off her blokes.


 
I was almost in tears watching last nights 

Poor, poor Denise


----------



## holteman (Jul 1, 2010)

Give that lucy a couple of years and.....


I disgust myself


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> For someone who's meant to be quite feisty and take-no-nonsense, Denise seems to take an awful lot of bullshit off her blokes.



She was better in lovejoy - stood up to all that crap.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

holteman said:


> Give that lucy a couple of years and.....
> 
> 
> I disgust myself



at least you're giving it a couple of years. don't be so hard on yourself...


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 1, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Zsa Zsa and the gangs acting last night was awful!



It was like an episode of Scooby Doo. I half expected Lucas to turn round and berate them "pesky kids".


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> It was like an episode of Scooby Doo. I half expected Lucas to turn round and berate them "pesky kids".


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 1, 2010)

Stacey named her baby "Lilly". I like the name Lilly. If I ever have a daughter that's what I'd like to call her.


----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> She was better in lovejoy - stood up to all that crap.


 
Flaskback 



Jeff Robinson said:


> Stacey named her baby "Lilly". I like the name Lilly. If I ever have a daughter that's what I'd like to call her.


 
Awrr she was so sweet.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

last night was epic! I fucking love Lucas' MENTALIST FACE!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2010)

Lucy Beale: pros, she is hot and owns a school uniform and would probably sort you out free fish n chips.

cons: Ian Beale


----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2010)

I find Lucy Beale really unattractive  I know that's not a very nice thing to say but I said it, ok?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2010)

She is no zsa zsa but I was mainly thinking about the free chips


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> She is no zsa zsa but I was mainly thinking about the free chips



You aint fooling nobody; 'free chips'? School uniform.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> last night was epic! I fucking love Lucas' MENTALIST FACE!!!



Shame he didn't do some more killing though. Would've be great if he'd have attacked fat boy and his gang with the shovel!


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Shame he didn't do some more killing though. *Would've be great if he'd have attacked fat boy *and his gang with the shovel!



Grrr yes! Could somebody please!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

zenie said:


> I find Lucy Beale really unattractive  I know that's not a very nice thing to say but I said it, ok?



don't worry, she's being replaced soon cus the actress at the moment is underage and kept being snapped by paps falling out of nightclubs


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2010)

Look at my mad eyes


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 2, 2010)

There is no way Lucas will get away with this... ridiculous.


----------



## zenie (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> don't worry, she's being replaced soon cus the actress at the moment is underage and kept being snapped by paps falling out of nightclubs


 
Wouldn't you though? I fuckin would if I was her!!  

Didn't see last nights...did I miss much?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> I was almost in tears watching last nights
> 
> Poor, poor Denise



Why, what's happened to her now?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 2, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Why, what's happened to her now?


She became a doormat.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> Wouldn't you though? I fuckin would if I was her!!
> 
> Didn't see last nights...did I miss much?



yeah I probably would.

last nights was epic as well, I can't tell you, you gotta watch it! 



Spoiler: spoiler



Luas told denise he murdered owen and she's trying to help him cover it up!

it's just gonna get worse for denise!! I read in a trash mag yesterday that lucas is gonna 'baptise' her which actually means he's gonna strangle her 



poor denise


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 2, 2010)

Not been watching Benders for a while

Can anyone summerise wha gwan??


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

Lucas is being an epic mad christian murderer who really needs his own spin of show.

There is a gang of yoot dem who talk in that 'get me blad?' lingo that has yet to be given an ideolectical label. They are annoying but the chief character fat boy is lolsome and Zsa Zsa is a hot grebby girl.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Lucas is being an epic mad christian murderer who really needs his own spin *of* show.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 5, 2010)

Denise doesnt die. Its a red herring!


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Denise doesnt die. Its a red herring!


Denise doesn't die? Was she going to? Have I missed an episode or something?


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 5, 2010)

magneze said:


> Denise doesn't die? Was she going to? Have I missed an episode or something?



This is what is happening this week.

I reckon its a red herring... dont know for fact but I reckon it is


----------



## Geri (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm very cross with the Sunday magazines for splashing soap stories all over the front pages. Am I supposed to walk around with my eyes shut or something?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 5, 2010)

Geri said:


> I'm very cross with the Sunday magazines for splashing soap stories all over the front pages. Am I supposed to walk around with my eyes shut or something?


 and the weekly T.V listings mags too
 Normally I try to avoid glancing at them but last Thursday I went in Sainsburys and they were all there by the checkouts


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy




Nah, he's not shown anyone his dick yet


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 9, 2010)

http://twitter.com/denise_walford


----------



## madzone (Jul 9, 2010)

Oooer 

Is that Denise??


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oooer
> 
> Is that Denise??



I reckon it's the prostitute.


----------



## Geri (Jul 9, 2010)

What prostitute?


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't see it but someone told me he picked up a prostitute a few weeks ago and took her into some woods or something? Have I got it completely wrong? : D


----------



## madzone (Jul 9, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I reckon it's the prostitute.


 Yeah, I wondered that


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 10, 2010)

nah, that's Denise, the prostitute was in a earlier story line and she was just in some dodgy bedsit where Lucas took Denis to meet her.

Definitely Denise, she is dead.


----------



## madzone (Jul 10, 2010)

Really? Are they on some deliberate mission to remove the few people who can actualy fucking act?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Really? Are they on some deliberate mission to remove the few people who can actualy fucking act?



 denise was good. did we actually see her being drowned?


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I didn't see it but someone told me he picked up a prostitute a few weeks ago and took her into some woods or something? Have I got it completely wrong? : D



I thought he just picked up a woman in a bar - and she was white, I thought.

I could be getting it wrong as well though, I don't pay much attention.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> Really? Are they on some deliberate mission to remove the few people who can actualy fucking act?



that's what I thought.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 12, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> denise was good. did we actually see her being drowned?



She was strangled to death and then tossed in to the river. We didn't see, but we heard her last screams.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 12, 2010)

I also think it's a red herring.  I think that Lucas killed the prostitute that looked liked Denise and it's her body they pull out of the canal.  Not sure where Denise could be though   Maybe he's locked her up somewhere until she 'sees the light'


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 12, 2010)

KellyDJ said:


> I also think it's a red herring.  I think that Lucas killed the prostitute that looked liked Denise and it's her body they pull out of the canal.  Not sure where Denise could be though   Maybe he's locked her up somewhere until she 'sees the light'



The body might not be hers but she is dead - he killed her in the car.


----------



## zenie (Jul 12, 2010)

I dunno what to think anymore. I heard we're made to think she's dead, but she isn't actually, and now it seems she truly is dead as her body gets identified and Lucas says she killed Owen 

I loved the actress that played her, she was great. Will be missed.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 12, 2010)

zenie said:


> I dunno what to think anymore. I heard we're made to think she's dead, but she isn't actually, and now it seems she truly is dead as her body gets identified and Lucas says she killed Owen



If she is, they didn't give her character much of a dramatic ending considering. 



And is Libby going to be the only one to point out Denise could not have strangled a bloke twice her size and bury him all alone?? (Will the clueless Walford cops notice??)


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2010)

Diane Parish is ace. I don't watch Eastenders but she was great as Eva Sharpe in The Bill and a grieving girlfriend (iirc) in Holding On.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The body might not be hers but she is dead - he killed her in the car.



Unless I missed an episode, you didn't actually see her die, only Lucas strangling her then it ended.  She could have just passed out.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2010)

Exactly.

I think if the body in the canal was Denise, they just would have shown us her face, not an arm and some hair.

I reckon Denise is locked up somewhere, she'll escape and tell everyone what Lucas has done and that's how he'll get caught.

To be honest when the diver said he'd found something in the water I was expecting it to be that nice dog Lucas 'got rid of'.


----------



## Looby (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not Denise, I bet you. Lucas was banking on Chelsea not wanting to go in with him.


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2010)

Was it on tonight?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2010)

if it was genuinly her we would have seen Denise done out in the blue lippy. Lucas is a schemer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2010)

jer said:


> Diane Parish is ace. I don't watch Eastenders but she was great as Eva Sharpe in The Bill and a grieving girlfriend (iirc) in Holding On.




I liked her in The Bill as well.

I've often wondered if she lives in South London as I'm sure I saw her in King's College Hospital one day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> nah, that's Denise, the prostitute was in a earlier story line and she was just in some dodgy bedsit where Lucas took Denis to meet her.
> 
> Definitely Denise, she is dead.




You're thinking of the totally wrong woman.  she was a white girl I believe with drug or drink problems.

He met a prostitute who funnily enough, was also wearing a red basque or something red and sexy.  When he went home, Denise had just got hold of her sexy red number as well


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I reckon Denise is locked up somewhere, she'll escape and tell everyone what Lucas has done and that's how he'll get caught.



But wouldn't that be a bit bizarre? Not to mention shit?


----------



## zenie (Jul 13, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> It's not Denise, I bet you. Lucas was banking on Chelsea not wanting to go in with him.


 
That's what i was thinking! 



madzone said:


> Was it on tonight?


 
yep.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I think if the body in the canal was Denise, they just would have shown us her face, not an arm and some hair.



That's not true: they showed the soles of her feet when she was on the slab yesterday. Definitely Denise- very distinctive arches.


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> But wouldn't that be a bit bizarre? Not to mention shit?



You do know it's Eastenders we're discussing?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think it was Denise.  Just looked on iplayer and she had rings on nearly every finger on her left hand.  And a watch on her wrist.  There were none on the body they recovered.  Not all of them could have fallen off.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

It was just a really low key ending for Denise. She just whimpered a bit and then got shoved off screen by Lucas. EastEnders just don't do endings for longterm characters like that. She'll get a better send off (if she is leaving the show, which I assume she is), mark my words!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

Thought we might be shot of ben last night but no, the cunt remains.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Thought we might be shot of ben last night but no, the cunt remains.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, fuck off Ben. What's the deal with his voice? Really annoying it is.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2010)

He was fantastic last night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

was he fuck

e2a

Lucas was pretty good though


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> It was just a really low key ending for Denise. She just whimpered a bit and then got shoved off screen by Lucas. EastEnders just don't do endings for longterm characters like that. She'll get a better send off (if she is leaving the show, which I assume she is), mark my words!



I was hoping they'd give her a better send off than an off-screen death..so hopefully it's not her!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> was he fuck



He was, i couldn't stop laughing - almost spilt me tea.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 13, 2010)

> The BBC has reportedly received hundreds of complaints from viewers about the current 'EastEnders' storyline involving Lucas Johnson.
> 
> The Sun claims that most of the complaints are from people who believe the plot is offensive to Christians.
> 
> Over the past few months, the Bible-obsessed preacher has murdered his wife's ex-husband and left his own ex-wife to die. In harrowing scenes last Thursday, he *apparently* strangled his current wife Denise.



http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/news-extra/article/25455/viewers-complain-about-eastenders-storyline.html

ha ha ha ha - kinda true tho (((kristians)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

> "Not in this life time would a fully-fledged Christian, let alone a pastor commit such a large sin and then lie on top of it, this is complete and utter rubbish as a storyline."



yeah, it as preposterous as a network of priests molesting children then it being covered up by the rest of the priesthood. What rot!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL its no more offensive than the story about muslims being anti gay... some are, some christians are nutcases... so are some muslims MEH get over it

Come on old bill, sort it out and nick him


----------



## girasol (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Yeah, fuck off Ben. What's the deal with his voice? Really annoying it is.



I thought he might be hard of hearing in real life too, but I could be wrong, hence the unusual voice.

I also agree, there's no way Denise is dead, I bet she's alive and will come back!!!  I reckon Lucas either pretended last night body's was hers, or maybe skin was decomposing and he just assumed it was her.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 13, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I thought he might be hard of hearing in real life too, but I could be wrong, hence the unusual voice.



Oh shit, I'm a disablist and I didn't even know it


----------



## girasol (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh shit, I'm a disablist and I didn't even know it





I don't know for sure, was just guessing, but it kinda explains the voice.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

Poor old Ben. Disabled in real life or not, some/one of you called a kid a cunt! Meeeeeeeeeeean! 
He's already been fired for being a bit rubbish, have some pity for gawd's sake.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Poor old Ben. Disabled in real life or not, some/one of you called a kid a cunt! Meeeeeeeeeeean!



That was DotCommunist - a profoundly immoral person. Was raised as a Xian I believe but he's clearly lost the faith. IMO Lukas should be sent round to his house to teach him a lesson.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Geri (Jul 13, 2010)

Lucas is an idiot telling Patrick that Owen hit his head - surely it will come out that he was strangled, and he will never believe that Denise did that by accident!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

Aha! Good point. So when that comes out he'll probably have to try and kill Patrick next.


----------



## DogorKat? (Jul 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Aha! Good point. So when that comes out he'll probably have to try and kill Patrick next.


Indeed, and when Libby works out that he killed Patrick he will have to kill her as well.  Hopefully this plot will run for a while yet.  I love mad Lucus even more than drunk Phil.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

I like Patrick and his hat. 
Maaaaaybe Patrick's son with the big staring eyes will pop back briefly from wherever he went to be a doctor and end Lucas.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

Patrick has to stay. He is the typical eastenders stereotyping for the hard of cultural awareness with his hat and his rum and that. Little old ladies across the land would be bereft without his obvious Windies stereotype. What if they had to deal with characters who were black and without those stereotypical cribeean traits


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2010)

He is Brixton's dream debased and also from the 70s.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 14, 2010)

DogorKat? said:


> Indeed, and when Libby works out that he killed Patrick he will have to kill her as well.  Hopefully this plot will run for a while yet.  I love mad Lucus even more than drunk Phil.



Lucas Hit List:


Ben
Ian Beale
Winston
Peggy
Roxy and the other one
Roxy's kid
Max
Stacey's mom
Masood household (include clothing)
Lucy Beale
Ben
Minty
Darren
Darren's new girlfreind and her mom
Ben
Roxy's mom and brother
Yolande
Ben


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I like Patrick and his hat.
> Maaaaaybe Patrick's son with the big staring eyes will pop back briefly from wherever he went to be a doctor and end Lucas.



Ooh yes - I love Anthony.


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2010)

I quite fancy Patrick


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2010)

He is a sly old dog. You might be in with a chance. If he wasn't a fictional character obviously


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> LOL its no more offensive than the story about muslims being anti gay... some are, some christians are nutcases... so are some muslims MEH get over it
> 
> Come on old bill, sort it out and nick him



You are expecting the Walford cops to actually work something out?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

madzone said:


> I quite fancy Patrick









yeeaaaaaaah munnn...


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 14, 2010)

I know what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got to say that Ben's windmill-a-slap boxing technique made me chuckle last night. Quite a flipping lot.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 14, 2010)

Geri said:


> Ooh yes - I love Anthony.



Heh. I liked his other son. Paul I think. He had hidden inner layers of nice.


----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2010)

Geri said:


> Lucas is an idiot telling Patrick that Owen hit his head - surely it will come out that he was strangled, and he will never believe that Denise did that by accident!


 
Won't the body have decomposed by now? 



zoooo said:


> I like Patrick and his hat.
> Maaaaaybe Patrick's son with the big staring eyes will pop back briefly from wherever he went to be a doctor and end Lucas.


 
An-ton-ee  He weren't really his Dad was he?  (or was that Paul?)



tarannau said:


> I've got to say that Ben's windmill-a-slap boxing technique made me chuckle last night. Quite a flipping lot.


 

didn't it?



zoooo said:


> Heh. I liked his other son. Paul I think. He had hidden inner layers of nice.


 
Oh purlease! 

I can't believe Patrick bought all that Lucan shit, and why is Shirley such a doormat to Phil?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

Geri said:


> Ooh yes - I love Anthony.



Noooo! He was so wooden, his face only ever did one expression (perpetually startled). They picked the wrong brother to kill off imo


----------



## silver (Jul 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Patrick has to stay. He is the typical eastenders stereotyping for the hard of cultural awareness with his hat and his rum and that. Little old ladies across the land would be bereft without his obvious Windies stereotype. What if they had to deal with characters who were black and without those stereotypical cribeean traits



On that subject, did anyone else notice Jordan asking if they could have jerk chicken for tea, ermmmm pushing the stereotypes there


----------



## zoooo (Jul 14, 2010)

They've got a black family who eat jerk chicken, a muslim family who hate gays.
Where's the Jewish family, eh? Think of all the fun sterotypical things they could do with them.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> They've got a black family who eat jerk chicken, a muslim family who hate gays.
> Where's the Jewish family, eh? Think of all the fun sterotypical things they could do with them.



Bianca's family all eat turkey twizzlers cos she is a 'chavvy single mum' don't forget


----------



## zoooo (Jul 14, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Bianca's family all eat turkey twizzlers cos she is a 'chavvy single mum' don't forget



Lol! Yes.
Ooh and the Mitchells are the heart-of-gold-really, cockney gangster family.

I miss the Gianni/Beppe demonstrative Italian family. Didn't they run an italian restaurant?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Lol! Yes.
> Ooh and the Mitchells are the heart-of-gold-really, cockney gangster family.
> 
> I miss the Gianni/Beppe demonstrative Italian family. Didn't they run an italian restaurant?



oh yeah, me too. They were both rather pleasing to my eye


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Where's the Jewish family, eh? Think of all the fun sterotypical things they could do with them.



Janine converted to Judaism so she could scam an old man for every penny, so yeah, they've covered the jew thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL at masood getting handy.

And were those Silk Cut Ben got given? Time warp, silk slut are old skool.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 15, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Lol! Yes.
> Ooh and the Mitchells are the heart-of-gold-really, cockney gangster family.
> 
> I miss the Gianni/Beppe demonstrative Italian family. Didn't they run an italian restaurant?



And I miss OzCabs


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2010)

Poor old Ben. Is that the last time we'll see that actor then? Will he come out as the new version?



AverageJoe said:


> And I miss OzCabs


Oh wow. Memories...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 15, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Poor old Ben. Is that the last time we'll see that actor then? Will he come out as the new version?



I bet he'll come out hard-as-nails like Spencer did. Just had a terrible thought about who might be his replacement "bad boy" actor:


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 16, 2010)

"Six munfs in veh slammah mades me pwopah norty now dad...you'll be praahd to call me your son, my son (you slag)"


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I bet he'll come out hard-as-nails like Spencer did. Just had a terrible thought about who might be his replacement "bad boy" actor:



I think you mean whatsihisname Shirley's son, not Spencer.
Loved the way Ben wet himself the minute he went into the court room.
Also, the Mitchells have been written as extra thick in all of this, especially Phil who excelled himself yelling at Ben to hit whatsihisname in boxing, as if hitting people wasn't the reason he was in the mess in the first place!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2010)

that was pure lame, the way he lost it in court just for the dramatic tension after he had been all hard about it beforehand.

hopefully that is the last we will see of him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2010)

I spoke too soon. Now we shall have the tedious saga of Ben being treated exactly as you'd expect Ben to be treated in a fethamesque YOI.

Where is Lucas and his murderating ways


----------



## zoooo (Jul 19, 2010)

LOVED Libby hitting evil boyfriend in wheelchair. (Can't remember his name.)


----------



## metalguru (Jul 19, 2010)

Adam....But his character completely changed from amusing dude to sleazebag.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> LOVED Libby hitting evil boyfriend in wheelchair. (Can't remember his name.)



He got into that car pretty damn quick for someone with mobility problems. Also, how on earth has he been getting up and down into Libby's house with the steps???


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> LOVED Libby hitting evil boyfriend in wheelchair. (Can't remember his name.)



Yes that whole thing was priceless 



_angel_ said:


> He got into that car pretty damn quick for someone with mobility problems. Also, how on earth has he been getting up and down into Libby's house with the steps???



Didn't he? 

Libby's house doesn't have steps it's the b&b 

So where's Denise?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2010)

The lack of lucas is doing my nut. And ronnies marraige is the lamest story ever.

Masood being pure cold again 'I only have 2 sons'


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I'm waiting for Ronnie to reveal the truth about her relationship with her Father myself


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 20, 2010)

zenie said:


> Well I'm waiting for Ronnie to reveal the truth about her relationship with her Father myself


 
i'm confused about that. Didn't she already tell Roxy about it? And if so, why the bloody hell was Roxy watching that creepy home video thing last night and acting like it was all perfectly normal?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2010)

zenie said:


> Yes that whole thing was priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't it? It must be the only one on the square that doesn't then -- how fortunate!


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

nah and the Massods don't have steps!  Or the Beales....not sure who else, I'm sure there's probably an 'Albert Square Map' somewhere  

oooh exciting I can't wait for that  I wonder where she's been all this time?  




			
				Hellsbells said:
			
		

> i'm confused about that. Didn't she already tell Roxy about it? And if so, why the bloody hell was Roxy watching that creepy home video thing last night and acting like it was all perfectly normal?



Nah I don't think the full extent is known yet, and I have to admit I think it's a bit shit that it's all coming out now. Why not before?


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!!!!!

I don't look at those fucking mags and for once I was quite interested in watching EE to fnd out what happens.

Fucks sake Angel!!!!


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoilers should be hidden!


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2010)

I couldn't get it to work. Hang on. 

I edited. I didn't buy the magazine either I just saw it in the shop - they might be wrong though!


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2010)

How fucking thick is Peggy Mitchell? She knows first hand how devious and manipulative Archie Nonce could be and yet she won't buy that he raped ronnie.


Patrick did some good acting last night as well.


----------



## g force (Jul 21, 2010)

Patrick is really the only actor in it these days. He's always been quality - the Patrick - Jim relationship (moreso after the actors stroke) is heart warming. So glad they left Jim in it and use him when he's well enough


----------



## madzone (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm confused. I thought Ronnie told someone relatively recently about Archie and they believed her. Who was it? I thought it was Peggy


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> How fucking thick is Peggy Mitchell? She knows first hand how devious and manipulative Archie Nonce could be and yet she won't buy that he raped ronnie.
> 
> 
> Patrick did some good acting last night as well.


 
The Mitchells _are_ thick, as shown by the whole Ben-going-down bit. The only one with half a brain is Ronnie. Who, by the way, didn't she already tell Roxy that her dad raped her (during the live episode??) She told someone, we definitely already knew!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 21, 2010)

I think she told Roxy, but she brushed it off and didn't believe her. 
I think she knows it's true though, she's just in denial.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2010)

I must have missed the ep where Ronnie told someone of archies noncery. Roxy is never going to buy it- she's a) thick as pigshit and b)daddies girl through and through


----------



## DogorKat? (Jul 21, 2010)

What are the chances of Christian accepting Islam?


----------



## Geri (Jul 21, 2010)

Ronnie also knows that Archie raped Stacey, although I guess for Stacey's sake she is keeping that to herself.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 21, 2010)

If Roxy decides that Ronnie is telling the truth then she may not be comfortable keeping the pub & the money. This fact may be getting in her way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2010)

Geri said:


> Ronnie also knows that Archie raped Stacey, although I guess for Stacey's sake she is keeping that to herself.


 
was that rape? I thought Stacey was bang up for some Archie-love...I miss quite a lot though...


----------



## madzone (Jul 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> was that rape? I thought Stacey was bang up for some Archie-love...I miss quite a lot though...


 
No no no - he forced his seazy old self on her  That's why Bradley twatted him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone read about Phil Mitchell's newest storyline?


----------



## ymu (Jul 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone read about Phil Mitchell's newest storyline?


 Not read about it but my in-house soap expert informs me that...



Spoiler: storyline



...he's gonna start hitting the crack pipe.


----------



## smokedout (Jul 22, 2010)

it's true, was in the mirror yesterday so it must be


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 22, 2010)

ffs, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2010)

can someone pm me the spoiler than angel posted because i missed it. ta.


----------



## madzone (Jul 22, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> can someone pm me the spoiler than angel posted because i missed it. ta.


 
No. You'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep

Anyway, when's the Vic going to burn down?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> ffs, that's ridiculous.


 
Funny as fuck mind. I wonder if



Spoiler: phil



Crack-phil will be as entetaining as drunk-phil


----------



## Griff (Jul 22, 2010)

Missed it a fair bit recently, is Denise dead then? Did Lucas off her?


----------



## zenie (Jul 22, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> can someone pm me the spoiler than angel posted because i missed it. ta.



You know about Denise I think? 



ymu said:


> Not read about it but my in-house soap expert informs me that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fuckin way!!  That'd be so unbelivable!! Now if it was Lucy Beale....



Griff said:


> Missed it a fair bit recently, is Denise dead then? Did Lucas off her?


 
We don't *know* yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe Lucy will end up being his dealer?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm warming to Tamwar. He has moved on from awkward twat to awkward kid with a good head and a good heart.


----------



## madzone (Jul 23, 2010)

He pulls too many faces


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2010)

I think that is just his normal face you know.


----------



## Geri (Jul 23, 2010)

I really wish Tamwar would get together with Libby.


----------



## madzone (Jul 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I think that is just his normal face you know.


 He is verging on serious overacting and needs to reign it in a bit


----------



## Fingers (Jul 23, 2010)

Fucking hell


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2010)

I boughted you cake from your own funereal wake 

Lucas is the best psycho ever.


----------



## madzone (Jul 23, 2010)

I fucking knew it! There was something half way through - can't remember what now :mad - when I thought he's got her locked away somewhere.

Mr madz is well pissed off because he was convinced she was dead


----------



## metalguru (Jul 23, 2010)

Classic episode - comedy and a knob gag (darren), funeral and a cliff-hanger


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! I was hoping this would happen. Ace.

In other news, what on earth has Darren got down there???


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2010)

zoooo said:


> In other news, what on earth has Darren got down there???


 
it's what's coloquially known as 'a firky'. skinny lad, massive piece.

they love noncing, rape & child abuse in eastenders don't they? have any of the square's womenfolk got away without being raped at some point?


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 23, 2010)

woah! Denise is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

Pat24 said:


> woah! Denise is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You didn't know that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2010)

Poor old darren, not only did he not get his end away that ginger wanker was witness to his total humiliation. When Max Branning rips on you regularly you know something is wrong with your life.

I never doubted that denise was still alive. It is eastenders, if she had really been dead we'd have had all the family ID the body and we would have actually seen the body. I wonder what happened to that other woman Lucas had stashed away


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2010)

killer b said:


> it's what's coloquially known as 'a firky'. skinny lad, massive piece.
> 
> they love noncing, rape & child abuse in eastenders don't they? have any of the square's womenfolk got away without being raped at some point?


 
corrie is just as bad- whats up with the rehabilitation of Stape the Beast?

maybe he got his desserts now, I stopped watching corrie cos of the blanche shaped hole.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I wonder what happened to that other woman Lucas had stashed away


Denise has been eating her in the cellar, to stay alive.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 24, 2010)

Pat24 said:


> woah! Denise is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not necessarily. Lucas might be feeding her zombie...


----------



## Geri (Jul 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I never doubted that denise was still alive. It is eastenders, if she had really been dead we'd have had all the family ID the body and we would have actually seen the body. I wonder what happened to that other woman Lucas had stashed away


 
I don't think it can be her in the coffin, as I am pretty sure she was white. So who is in the coffin? Was it just a coincidence that they dragged a different black woman from the canal?

And how come Denise's younger sister had never met Lucas before, seeing as how he is Chelsea's dad?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

I reckon it's that prostitute with the red basque he was seen with 

Denise will be discovered by Christmas


----------



## madzone (Jul 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> I don't think it can be her in the coffin, as I am pretty sure she was white. So who is in the coffin? Was it just a coincidence that they dragged a different black woman from the canal?
> 
> And how come Denise's younger sister had never met Lucas before, seeing as how he is Chelsea's dad?



God, those sisters were just atrociously bad weren't they?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> God, those sisters were just atrociously bad weren't they?



I didn't really notice the sisters.  All I noticed is one of the sister's tits bouncing up and down all over the place.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon it's that prostitute with the red basque he was seen with



Definitely. 



> Denise will be discovered by Christmas


 
Oh god, I hope it's before then!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

They had to rewrite storyline because of those murders of prostitutes in Bradford which is probably why we didn't see Lucas murder her


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2010)

women who worked as prostitutes dammit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

What's up Dot?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> God, those sisters were just atrociously bad weren't they?


 
The loud sister is terrible, she upstages all the others dreadfully and really can't act -- I feel sorry for them having to act alongside her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

Her tits upstage her


----------



## madzone (Jul 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's up Dot?


 He's getting all feminist on your ass


----------



## madzone (Jul 24, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> The loud sister is terrible, she upstages all the others dreadfully and really can't act -- I feel sorry for them having to act alongside her.


 
All that drunken singing at the wake was dreadful. There surely can't be a shortage of decent actors so why do they keep employing people who can't fucking act for toffee?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2010)

I was a miner, I was a docker! I raised a family, in times of austerity, between the wars.

And nobody defined my existence through my trade.

So think on eh.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon it's that prostitute with the red basque he was seen with
> 
> Denise will be discovered by Christmas


 
was that the woman he 'saved' or someone else? wasnt the woman he had holed up somewhere (that he introduced denise to) white??


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah, the 'loose woman' he picked up at a bar was white and not a sex worker either. We haven't seen her for a while.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 24, 2010)

I think there was one girl he picked up who was black and I am supposing she is the one in the river. I guess a load of episodes were cut that would have expanded on that a lot more, but it may have added to the is-Denise-dead tension a bit more??


----------



## Geri (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought Denise bought the red basque?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

er, ok then.  There was a woman and him in a room together.  She had a red basque on.  She was probably a very good friend looking for advice on how to give her husband a treat.  I'm sorry I called her a prostitute.  She obviously wasn't.  She wasn't black either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> was that the woman he 'saved' or someone else? wasnt the woman he had holed up somewhere (that he introduced denise to) white??



There was a white woman (or young girl), but there was also a black woman (who obviously was not a prostitute, but probably one of his congregation) who he met in a room.  I'm sure she had a red basque and when he returned home, Denise also had a red basque.



DotCommunist said:


> yeah, the 'loose woman' he picked up at a bar was white and not a sex worker either. We haven't seen her for a while.



So "loose woman" is allowed, but prostitute isn't?



_angel_ said:


> I think there was one girl he picked up who was black and I am supposing she is the one in the river. I guess a load of episodes were cut that would have expanded on that a lot more, but it may have added to the is-Denise-dead tension a bit more??


 
Yep



Geri said:


> I thought Denise bought the red basque?


 
She did


----------



## zoooo (Jul 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, ok then.  There was a woman and him in a room together.  She had a red basque on.  She was probably a very good friend looking for advice on how to give her husband a treat.  I'm sorry I called her a prostitute.  She obviously wasn't.  She wasn't black either.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 24, 2010)

killer b said:


> it's what's coloquially known as 'a firky'. skinny lad, massive piece.



small tent, big cock?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> women who worked as prostitutes dammit!


 

Oh, I see what you're talking about.  Sorry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I think there was one girl he picked up who was black and I am supposing she is the one in the river. I guess a load of episodes were cut that would have expanded on that a lot more, but it may have added to the is-Denise-dead tension a bit more??


 
Yep, that's the one I'm talking about 



> Having sought out a prostitute that looks remarkably like Denise, Lucas spots the crucifix around her neck, *before deciding to head home*. After a heart-to-heart with Shirley about her marriage, Denise heads home and is greeted by Lucas holding flowers and chocolates. Apologising for his earlier actions, Denise is firm - she just wants to be his wife. Dropping her bath robe, Denise reveals her sexy red basque, hinting that she wants to have sex.



Maybe he returned and killed her at a later date?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

This is the woman Lucas was in a room with


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

I know when we're going to see Denise free


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know when we're going to see Denise free


 
Pm me please?! : )


----------



## zoooo (Jul 24, 2010)

Can you just say, is it before Christmas?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

well before Christmas


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2010)

Pm received. Ooooooh!

I am away for the big reveal. Grrrrr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Pm received. Ooooooh!
> 
> I am away for the big reveal. Grrrrr


 
BBC iplayer?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 26, 2010)

rollinder said:


> small tent, big cock?



I heard that it is because she is Jewish and Daz has not been circumcized


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

Max Branning

Don't diss a dude's doo dahs


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

Denise owned Lucas somewhat.


----------



## mozzy (Jul 26, 2010)

Is Lucas finally cracking - i hope so! I had no idea Denise was still alive until i watched it yesterday - wow!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

mozzy said:


> Is Lucas finally cracking - i hope so! I had no idea Denise was still alive until i watched it yesterday - wow!


 


You'd have known if you'd kept an eye on this thread.  That'll teach ya


----------



## mozzy (Jul 26, 2010)

i daren't look at the tread as i thought it may spoil the plot - it looks i guessed right!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

mozzy said:


> i daren't look at the tread as i thought it may spoil the plot - it looks i guessed right!




ah, that's ok then.  I like spoilers


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

good to see pat's happy to knock back shots of tequila so soon after her heart attack


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2010)

Denise worked him to bang on the right track- hit him in the piety he has constructed as his reality. Dangerous game tho, he might be pushed out of his constructed reality and go murderate her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Denise worked him to bang on the right track- hit him in the piety he has constructed as his reality. Dangerous game tho, he might be pushed out of his constructed reality and go murderate her.


 

What's one more murder in the eyes of his God.  He's already going in the top shelf of the oven in hell according to Denise


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2010)

Made me laugh out loud on friday when at the end of the programme it came out with the usual "If you have been affected by any of the issues in tonights programme......."

Like how many people do you know who have been kidnapped by their husbands and been fed cake from their own wake?


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

i think they meant the child abuse from archie raping ronnie, but i too had a slight wtf moment when they said that, until i realised!


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2010)

Why didn't Denise wait until Lucas went out - to bible class or wherever, then go to the top of the stairs and wait for people to pass by on the other side then shout for help?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, why did she let him know that she had his phone when she could have called out  without him knowing instead of advertising the fact---??


All the same, pretty good tonight apart from the annoying and pointless 'fat boy'.


----------



## magneze (Jul 27, 2010)

Denise didn't try the door once or call out? Totally ridiculous. Funny that it was next door though.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me the date of the episode when we got to know that Denise was alive ? I have been away and I just want to catch up.

Cheers.


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2010)

last thursday i think


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2010)

no wait, it was last friday


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Max Branning
> 
> Don't diss a dude's doo dahs


 
Darrens not 'Jewish enough' see! .


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

strung out said:


> no wait, it was last friday



cheers


----------



## 1927 (Jul 28, 2010)

magneze said:


> Denise didn't try the door once or call out? Totally ridiculous. Funny that it was next door though.


 
I reckon Lucas must have been in the SAS in his past. Not only did he manage to bury a body in the middle of the square without being spotted, but he has also managed to takle down the boarded up front door of a house next to his own and hide his missus!!

I don't think that type of house in east London would have gad such a large cellar mind, maybe someone could confirm.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 28, 2010)

Told you she was still alive! Nur nur nur nuuuuur nur


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 28, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Told you she was still alive! Nur nur nur nuuuuur nur


 
fair do's i really thought she was a goner


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> I don't think that type of house in east London would have gad such a large cellar mind, maybe someone could confirm.


 confirmed


----------



## zenie (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh is that where she is? I couldn't work out what cellar she was in. Is she not even handcuffed? Fucks sake


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2010)

missed it last night cos of a bbq


Pecise for moi?


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2010)

lucas let denise walk out of the cellar, only for her to find out that it's next door to her house, where patrick and chelsea are singing happy birthday to libby. cue doof doof


----------



## zenie (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh I missed it too, how's he gonna explain it? Hope he tops himself


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope Patrick gives him a dry slap!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2010)

zenie said:


> oooh I missed it too, how's he gonna explain it? Hope he tops himself


 

He doesn't


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't spoilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Don't spoilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


 

Maybe he doesn't


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone know how lucus managed to nail the front door up from the inside?


----------



## g force (Jul 29, 2010)

By the magic power of Eastenders of course. Do try and keep up


----------



## strung out (Jul 29, 2010)

he probably got in through the back door


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

strung out said:


> he probably got in through the back door


 

Yeah, I think it would be a bit suspicious if he was seen removing the board from the front door unless he managed to do it unnoticed, which obviously is quite feasible considering he buried Owen in the middle of the Square without anybody noticing


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I think it would be a bit suspicious if he was seen removing the board from the front door unless he managed to do it unnoticed, which obviously is quite feasible considering he buried Owen in the middle of the Square without anybody noticing


 
good point well made.  I was screaming at the TV when that happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> good point well made.  I was screaming at the TV when that happened.


 

I didn't exactly scream, but there was an abundance of rolling eyes and giggling


----------



## tarannau (Jul 29, 2010)

I liked Dot's description of her church more than anything else in that episode. To paraphrase, she said 'Oh no, there's none of that fire and brimstone stuff. It's all about cutting 3rd world debt and helping homosexuals. But I like it, it's a comfort to me.'


I've been thoroughly enjoying recent episodes to be fair. Good knockaround stuff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I liked Dot's description of her church more than anything else in that episode. To paraphrase, she said 'Oh no, there's none of that fire and brimstone stuff. It's all about cutting 3rd world debt and helping homosexuals. But I like it, it's a comfort to me.'



Yeah, that was funny


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so bloody excited. : )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2010)

Lucas is undone! Preach your way out of this one preacher man.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2010)

That was good. 
It's the first time I've been genuinely excited to see an episode of a soap in years, I've been really looking forward to it since Tuesday!


----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed - that was a belter of an episode.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I think it would be a bit suspicious if he was seen removing the board from the front door unless he managed to do it unnoticed, which obviously is quite feasible considering he buried Owen in the middle of the Square without anybody noticing


 

Well, they all believed Denise could have killed and buried him single handed!! Only Libby pointed out the absurdity of this, the useless Walford cops swallowed it whole!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Well, they all believed Denise could have killed and buried him single handed!! Only Libby pointed out the absurdity of this, the useless Walford cops swallowed it whole!


 
nah, I think the only people that genuinely believed she did it was Owen's mum and dopey Chelsea.  The rest just followed when the police decided she was guilty, and if the police thought she was guilty, then it's obviously true


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> nah, I think the only people that genuinely believed she did it was Owen's mum and dopey Chelsea.  The rest just followed when the police decided she was guilty, and if the police thought she was guilty, then it's obviously true


 
Polis eh.. sigh..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

Frankie Jack said:


> Polis eh.. sigh..


 

especially the East End polis


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> nah, I think the only people that genuinely believed she did it was Owen's mum and dopey Chelsea.  The rest just followed when the police decided she was guilty, and if the police thought she was guilty, then it's obviously true


 
Well, the Walford cops still think Bradley killed Archie on the basis of one anonymous phone call they never checked!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Well, the Walford cops still think Bradley killed Archie on the basis of one anonymous phone call they never checked!


 
I can't even remember who made the phone call?


----------



## madzone (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought there was some dodgy overacting tonight but apart from that it was good.

And wtf is going on with Dot's hair? Is eh becoming Walford's Marge Simpson?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't even remember who made the phone call?


 
That Becca!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> That Becca!!


 


ah right.  Forgot about her


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> I thought there was some dodgy overacting tonight but apart from that it was good.
> 
> And wtf is going on with Dot's hair? Is eh becoming Walford's Marge Simpson?


 

She's tearing it out with stress at the thought of having a murdered man's mother living with her and the thought that the church no longer concentrates on fire and brimstone but gays and the third world


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 30, 2010)

Whoever wrote last night's script is a fool. Are you telling me that three grown people couldnt over power lucas??? What a load of bollox


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> And wtf is going on with Dot's hair? Is eh becoming Walford's Marge Simpson?


It's looks like some kind of a wig-helmet, bet the upkeep cost a fortune.

I hadn't noticed that empty house next door to the BB before - those pesky kids would've been squatting it ages ago - what with that massive basement, wicked.


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

That did seem a tad unlikely I have to say. I kept shouting 'Deck him Patrick!


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> It's looks like some kind of a wig-helmet, bet the upkeep cost a fortune.
> 
> I hadn't noticed that empty house next door to the BB - those pesky kids would've been squatting it ages ago - what with that massive basement, wicked.


 
It must be that June Brown is just growing her hair or something. It does look a bit daft though - like she's stuck her fingers in a plug socket.

She's such a good actress though. Some of her pauses in the last couple of episodes have been just sublime


----------



## zenie (Jul 30, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I'm so bloody excited. : )


 
hahaha 

Thought it was a briliant episode


----------



## Le Shark (Jul 30, 2010)

zenie said:


> hahaha
> 
> Thought it was a briliant episode


 
It was utter utter genius on so many levels - ridiculous plot, very bad acting from some (not so bad from others) and I couldn't take my eyes off it!!


----------



## zenie (Jul 30, 2010)

And what about Heather?!!! No-one can honestly be that dumb can they?


----------



## Le Shark (Jul 30, 2010)

LMAO

So true - I actually think she acts it well though.......well at least I hope she's acting!!


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 30, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Whoever wrote last night's script is a fool. Are you telling me that three grown people couldnt over power lucas??? What a load of bollox


 
I did wonder why they were cowering in fear of him when there was about 5 of them and he had no obvious weapon!

I think it was artistic license.


----------



## Party04 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why would Jodie be interested in a geek like Darren? She is absolutely beautiful. Same with Corrie when Tina went out with Graeme.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

Patcrick is blates harder than Lucas. Lucas has the youth and height advantage but patrick has the solid build.

That said, Lucas seems to have some mad ninja skills


----------



## ymu (Jul 30, 2010)

zenie said:


> And what about Heather?!!! No-one can honestly be that dumb can they?


She's fat, so she's stupid. Obv.



Party04 said:


> Why would Jodie be interested in a geek like Darren? She is absolutely beautiful. Same with Corrie when Tina went out with Graeme.


You've only just noticed? In TV-land, quite ordinary-looking men frequently end up with implausibly attractive women (largely because few ordinary-looking women make it in TV-land). Ordinary-looking women never end up with implausibly attractive men.


----------



## aqua (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I was disappointed that they didn't have Patrick standing up to him, that's not how I see his character at all.

I loved that she was next door  I gave a little "YAY" when she came out


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 30, 2010)

Lucas has the POWER OF THE LORD at his right hand. Or something.

I don't watch this, but Lucas is the religious one who murdered his missus and kept her bag (or something) and had to get a ring back on her finger while she was in her casket. Or something.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

Party04 said:


> Why would Jodie be interested in a geek like Darren? She is absolutely beautiful. Same with Corrie when Tina went out with Graeme.


 

Yeah, but she's thick as shit


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but she's thick as shit


 
And reeeeeeally aggravating.


Is EE on tonight?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

8 o clock. The aftermath should be fairly entertaining


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> And reeeeeeally aggravating.
> 
> 
> Is EE on tonight?


 


Yes, Denise will be in hospital and Lucas will be in the cop shop.


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

Fabluss


I have to admit I was with the Mitchells last night. I was just waiting for that social worker to say 'Well, she _is_ her Mother' and I would have kicked the telly in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fabluss
> 
> 
> I have to admit I was with the Mitchells last night. I was just waiting for that social worker to say 'Well, she _is_ her Mother' and I would have kicked the telly in.


 

Phil is a very naughty boy.  A very naughty boy indeed.


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now now, you can't leave a child with a....


 
Of course not. That's the bad scripting bit actually, they usually take them away to give them _back_ to an .....


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now now, you can't leave a child with a ......../QUOTE]
> 
> cor you don't half like dropping them there spoilers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> cor you don't half like dropping them there spoilers.


 

Oh, I thought it was common knowledge on here?   

erm... I shall delete it and you pretend you never read it


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent, so now all posts have been amended, we now don't know what's going to happen to Phil


----------



## ymu (Jul 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I thought it was common knowledge on here?
> 
> erm... I shall delete it and you pretend you never read it


 
The spoiler code is a bit shit because you can't just use 



Spoiler



at the beginning, you have to start with 



Spoiler: whatever text you want



.

If you use it, everyone's happy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

I personally can't wait to see 



Spoiler: phil



phil hitting the pipe. I bet they do it shit as they always do with showing drug use. It'll be phil hitting some pipe without the requisite ash-bed


----------



## METH LAB (Jul 30, 2010)

Lucas was a fair play nutter! So fair play to that! I quite liked his disintigration into scripture quoting wannabe jesus character.

Some good murderous TV

peace


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 30, 2010)

Spoiler: phil



Are the producers putting him on a massive crash diet? How far can they go? How many fat crackheads have you ever met?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

Spoiler: phil



I've met degrees of fiendishness. Well fed men who work all week to spunk all they have on a month end crack/smack blowout (often including violence, arrests and deteriorating health). And then people who love the rock so much they'll die a skeleton if someone doesn't sort them out. I recon phil will be more of a raging crack-bull.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 30, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I personally can't wait to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes or 



Spoiler: phil



they will make him look out of it in a downer's sorta way .


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> It was utter utter genius on so many levels - ridiculous plot, very bad acting from some (not so bad from others) and I couldn't take my eyes off it!!


 
the acting was terrible


----------



## madzone (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm reaaly liking max branning at the moment. He's getting some excellent lines.

The bloke who plays his brother looks shit though - is there something going on with him in real life?


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2010)

max branning is the best actor on the show imo.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, and BTW, I don't even _watch_ EE, and was aware of the whole 



Spoiler: red faced tosser



phils gets into crack storyline


----------



## madzone (Aug 2, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Oh, and BTW, I don't even _watch_ EE, and was aware of the whole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Only because you read it on here


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2010)

No, because it was mentioned in conversation at work - at which point, someone in the office said 'NO SPOILERS!'


----------



## madzone (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww... Ricky & Bianca haven't had sex for two months


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2010)

Shagging Bianca would be well distracting:

'RICKAYYYY! OH RICKAAYYY! PUT IN IN ME RICKAAYYY!'


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it more or has the way they are filming Eastenders recently become really weird? Even the actors seem to be a bit put off by it all. Pat and Peggy's acting last night was awful... so forced.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2010)

give it to me rickaaayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## strung out (Aug 3, 2010)

they've got a new executive producer in, whose main input so far has been to introduce the most bizarre storylines ever, change the personalities of half the characters, and tell almost all of them to act worse. bring back diederick


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

is it me or have phils facial features all decided to move closer to the center of his big bowling ball meathead? I swear his eyes were further apart last week.


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 3, 2010)

We dont want Hollyoaks..we want Eastenders. This new producer is shit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

madzone said:


> Awww... Ricky & Bianca haven't had sex for two months


 

Yeah, but I reckon they're going to be getting some now as Patsy Palmer's pregnant


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I reckon they're going to be getting some now as Patsy Palmer's pregnant


 
I thought her belly looked a bit odd last night!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I thought her belly looked a bit odd last night!!!


 
Pregnant with her 4th child


----------



## madzone (Aug 3, 2010)

If Ricky hasn't seen to her needs for 2 months she should get it somewhere else IMVHO


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't touch it with yours, the woman is a hard-faced nightmare.


----------



## madzone (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I wouldn't touch it with yours, the woman is a hard-faced nightmare.


 

I think Bianca's great 

Patsy Palmer seems very nice as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

She is a gross stereotype of a w/c woman. And a ginger as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe so, but she's still funny


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 3, 2010)

Whoooaaah! Its comments like that that make me think the grass is greener. I have had sex with my Mrs twice THIS YEAR. Once the other week and once in March.

I am having another kid in November. You do the math(s).

(((((me))))


----------



## madzone (Aug 3, 2010)

Comments like what?


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I reckon they're going to be getting some now as Patsy Palmer's pregnant


Seems more likely that they're building up to an infidelity theme.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

ymu said:


> Seems more likely that they're building up to an infidelity theme.


 

Quite possibly, and if Ricky didn't get her pregnant, who did?


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Whoooaaah! Its comments like that that make me think the grass is greener. I have had sex with my Mrs twice THIS YEAR. Once the other week and once in March.
> 
> I am having another kid in November. You do the math(s).
> 
> (((((me))))


 
March works fine, depending on the precise dates. 

Ultrasound dating is notoriously inaccurate - unless you have other info, it's not necessarily a clue to infidelity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

oh Philip 

You just broke a cockney code man. Grant should fly home and deliver the neccesary familial retribution on your potato head.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 3, 2010)

ymu said:


> March works fine, depending on the precise dates.
> 
> Ultrasound dating is notoriously inaccurate - unless you have other info, it's not necessarily a clue to infidelity.


 
Nono no no nono non on o nononono NO! 

I wasnt debating whether it was mine! i know it is. What I was saying is that Madz post

"If Ricky hasn't seen to her needs for 2 months she should get it somewhere else IMVHO"

meant that if they werent 'doing it' then she should go and get it somewhere else. Which would also then work the other way around. I was merely pointing out that I have only had sex with my missus twice this year. And the first time i got a hole in one, and am expecting a little boy in November 

So going 2 months without aint all that - and (for another thread) is probably more than average these days

I seem to be so fertile I dont even get to have a go at the fun parts of sex. Make sure that you never come within 20 feet of me!


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh! Congrats!

(You're not black are you? We could do with some help ...)


----------



## madzone (Aug 3, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> I seem to be so fertile I dont even get to have a go at the fun parts of sex. Make sure that you never come within 20 feet of me!


 
Haven't you got that the wrong way round?

And fuck that. Twice a year? No point in being married.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 3, 2010)

It wasnt always twice a year. And she's still my best friend. And we have a beautiful little girl. Lots of point being married. 

And ymu - no, not black. The best i can do is to go red in the sun. Will that do?


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

madzone said:


> Haven't you got that the wrong way round?
> 
> And fuck that. Twice a year? No point in being married.


 
Really? You'd only get married for regular sex? Why? It'd be more interesting to go out on the pull for a bit of variety if that's all it was about, surely?


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> And ymu - no, not black. The best i can do is to go red in the sun. Will that do?


Unless sun-tans are inheritable as a permanent characteristic, it might be a bit tricky to explain 9 months later.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2010)

Just use a tanning salon for the sprog. Although the death from skin cancer going malignant might make you a bit sad when the kid hits twelve and starts to display tumors


----------



## madzone (Aug 3, 2010)

ymu said:


> Really? You'd only get married for regular sex? Why? It'd be more interesting to go out on the pull for a bit of variety if that's all it was about, surely?


 
It's a major factor.Otherwise why not live with your best mate?


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 3, 2010)

madzone said:


> It's a major factor.Otherwise why not live with your best mate?


 
I do! That she is also my wife is just an added bonus


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

madzone said:


> It's a major factor.Otherwise why not live with your best mate?


I just don't think it has the kind of central importance of not being worth getting married otherwise, that's all. Especially after a few years. I do live with my best mate and we have fantastic sex, but that's not why we're bothering to be together. We have fantastic sex because of what we have between us, we do not have what we have between us because the sex is fantastic. IYSWIM.


----------



## ymu (Aug 3, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Just use a tanning salon for the sprog. Although the death from skin cancer going malignant might make you a bit sad when the kid hits twelve and starts to display tumors


 
I could stick tea-bags in the bath water...


----------



## madzone (Aug 3, 2010)

ymu said:


> I just don't think it has the kind of central importance of not being worth getting married otherwise, that's all. Especially after a few years. I do live with my best mate and we have fantastic sex, but that's not why we're bothering to be together. We have fantastic sex because of what we have between us, we do not have what we have between us because the sex is fantastic. IYSWIM.


 
Yeah I know. Just labouring a point.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 6, 2010)

How exactly did Peggy manage to let herself into Phil's house last night when he had bolted the door from the inside?!? That really bloody annoyed me. Someone needs to sort these crappy scriptwriters out!!


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 6, 2010)

So, the stage is set for Phil to become the world's fattest crack addict!


----------



## madzone (Aug 6, 2010)

It's time for Peggy to be removed


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2010)

bah, fell asleep and missed it. The above reads well if you do it in a sicilian mafia voice.

synopsis people, synopsis!

pls.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> So, the stage is set for Phil to become the world's fattest crack addict!


 

You've spoiled it.   I never knew that was going to happen


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> bah, fell asleep and missed it. The above reads well if you do it in a sicilian mafia voice.
> 
> synopsis people, synopsis!
> 
> pls.


 


Peggy took Louise to see her mother.  Decided Louise was better off with her mother considering Phil had hit her (Peggy) so it was possible he might hurt Louise.  Back in Albert Square, Phil had a meeting with the social worker and stole social worker's briefcase, found Lisa's address and went there only to find Lisa had already done a runner with Louise.  Decided he was going back on the booze, got drunk and stumbled upon Tanya's sister who's partial to drugs.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 9, 2010)

Quality episode, I haven't laughed so much in ages. Phil on crack - comedy genius!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2010)

Crack-Phil is funny as fuck, hitting the rocks like there was no tomorrow while swigging the hard spirits.

How long before he is raising up of some n u teez for a pipe?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> How exactly did Peggy manage to let herself into Phil's house last night when he had bolted the door from the inside?!? That really bloody annoyed me. Someone needs to sort these crappy scriptwriters out!!


 
She nicked keys out of Shirley's bag (actually Pat nicked the keys out of Shirley's bag)


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She nicked keys out of Shirley's bag (actually Pat nicked the keys out of Shirley's bag)



but if the door is bolted from the inside keys would not help


----------



## metalguru (Aug 9, 2010)

Phil on crack is actually a bit disturbing.


----------



## metalguru (Aug 9, 2010)

Turned over to Corrie to find Deidre snogging Lewis/Nigel Havers - world's gone mad.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 9, 2010)

metalguru said:


> Phil on crack is actually a bit disturbing.



tbf to Phil most people on crack are a bit disturbing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> but if the door is bolted from the inside keys would not help


 


Hm, didn't see what type of lock he used.  Was it one of those locks you slide across or just a snib type?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hm, didn't see what type of lock he used.  Was it one of those locks you slide across or just a snib type?



Can't remember the detail I'm afraid


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sad I do remember the detail! It was a slide across lock. I think he also had a key lock on the inside of the door aswell.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 10, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> How exactly did Peggy manage to let herself into Phil's house last night when he had bolted the door from the inside?!? That really bloody annoyed me. Someone needs to sort these crappy scriptwriters out!!


 
I think what happened was he initially locked and bolted the front door, but later on he took a load of empties out and didn't re-lock.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you. I hope this is what happened. I HATE it when things like this happen on telly and don't get explained. It bothers me for days


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't watched an episode of Eastenders for at least 10 years, but I happened to see the blurb in a paper for last night's show -- Phil Mitchell smoking crack? Bizarre. I am almost tempted to watch it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 10, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> So, the stage is set for Phil to become the world's fattest crack addict!


 
 Fucking lol - that would be the most shameful Guinness Book of Records entry evah!


----------



## Griff (Aug 10, 2010)

Just watched it on the iplayer just for 'crackhead-Phil'.  

Couldn't be bothered with the rest of it, just him being all over the place.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 10, 2010)

You know crack addiction can ruin people's lives and destroy whole communities? It's not a laughing mat.... oh, hang about, Phil on crack - ha ha ha fucking ha!


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> You know crack addiction can ruin people's lives and destroy whole communities? It's not a laughing mat.... oh, hang about, Phil on crack - ha ha ha fucking ha!


 
I love the way the actor who plays him clearly was playing the whole thing for laughs! I reckon he must realise it's a totally ridiculous storyline and is going to ham it up just for fun


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 11, 2010)

People on crack dont even act like that


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 11, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> People on crack dont even act like that


 
i have noticed sometimes people in eastenders don't act in quite the same way as they would do in real life situations.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 11, 2010)

i am definitely watching the omnibus.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> People on crack dont even act like that


 
he was swigging whisky as well though- and as a complete crack virgin he didn't even throw up! silliness.

I remember when Mark dosed Nasty Nick with LSD and the tab was like the size of a fucking stamp. They never get drugs right on eastenders.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 11, 2010)

throw up?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2010)

puke. Man was drinking hard liquor and doing crack for the first time- where was the puking one might expect?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> puke. Man was drinking hard liquor and doing crack for the first time- where was the puking one might expect?


woudl have been weak to be sick just from that imo.


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2010)

I am very pleased to be able to say I have absolutely no idea how people on crack behave :smug smiley:


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 11, 2010)

My amazing prediction is that this crack thingy will not turn out well for Phil.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 11, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


> My amazing prediction is that this crack thingy will not turn out well for Phil.


 
No shit Nostradamus


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2010)

News just in, a YOI is no place for a fanny like Ben.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> News just in, a YOI is no place for a fanny like Ben.


 
Bet he'll come out hard as nails (and with a new actor playing him). He'll be smacking up his crackhead dad in no time


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2010)

madzone said:


> I am very pleased to be able to say I have absolutely no idea how people on crack behave :smug smiley:


 
Like cocaine, but with less coherence ime.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 11, 2010)

I bet Ben comes out taller and older with a broken voice and scar tissue. Where's your fackin tool Dad?


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 11, 2010)

madzone said:


> I am very pleased to be able to say I have absolutely no idea how people on crack behave :smug smiley:


 
I wish I never knew either! 

Never done Crack but been around idiots that have. Disgusting drug


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 17, 2010)

Tanya the MILF's new toy boy:

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/news-extra/article/43823/stefan-booth-to-join-eastenders.html

Eastenders is really shit at the moment, the worst it's been in over five years I reckon. Even Phil "toxic rox" Mitchell is barely livening things up...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 17, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I wish I never knew either!
> 
> Never done Crack but been around idiots that have. Disgusting drug


 
Fuck off, it's great.


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone laugh when Whitney was crying at her PC last night and Billies relationship said single... then it suddenly said "Billie is in a relationship"
hahahahahaa


----------



## metalguru (Aug 17, 2010)

_Kat and Alfie Moon, played by Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie, are also due to make a comeback in Albert Square after the fire leaves the Queen Vic in ruins._

oh no...they're the reason I gave up for quite a while


----------



## Rosco (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes I did, that was good wasn't it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 17, 2010)

metalguru said:


> _Kat and Alfie Moon, played by Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie, are also due to make a comeback in Albert Square after the fire leaves the Queen Vic in ruins._
> 
> oh no...they're the reason I gave up for quite a while


 
Me too and when/if they return, that'll be it - I'll give up that piece of shit soap for good. The fucking pro-Army propaganda pissed me off too - almost as rightwing as that fraudulent incap benefit claiment charater a few years ago.


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2010)

What the fuck does Roxy look like in that yellow dress?


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2010)

What happened tuesday with Glenda, why is Ronnie devastated?


----------



## ymu (Aug 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> What happened tuesday with Glenda, why is Ronnie devastated?


 
Background watcher only - but I believe it may have been because it has emerged that Glenda knew that Archie was abusing Ronnie and allowed it to happen.


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2010)

Cheers. I'm so sick of the mitchells, all of them. If Peggy says 'faaaamily' one more time I'll fucking scream.


----------



## madzone (Aug 20, 2010)

When that thing comes up at the end asking if you've been affected by any of the issues raised I keep wanting to phone up and say 'Yes! I'm finding the acting and shit storylines truly upsetting'


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2010)

Phil's crack is shit. He apparently finds the hidden stash of cash and blows it on a big bundle. And then lies there, sleeping. Enjoying the buzz apparently.

Worst crackhead ever.


----------



## aqua (Aug 20, 2010)

the battered sausage line just made me laugh a lot


----------



## madzone (Aug 20, 2010)

Sam looks much better without all the slap.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2010)

I knew thy would fuck it up. Cracheads don't lol around in bed, they go off on one.


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2010)

poor minty


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> Sam looks much better without all the slap.


 

What has happened to her ears though?! Were they always that weird????


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Phil's crack is shit. He apparently finds the hidden stash of cash and blows it on a big bundle. And then lies there, sleeping. Enjoying the buzz apparently.
> 
> Worst crackhead ever.


 

I love the fact he takes crack _once_ and takes to wearing a ropey woolly hat last seen on Benny in Crossroads, circa 1985.


----------



## Griff (Aug 31, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> What has happened to her ears though?! Were they always that weird????


 
Yeah, they've always been weird and cauliflower like.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

Can I once more express my disgust that the production crew couldnt find a single fucking Nigerian to do a better job than that woman currently on the show. 

While hilarious, its simply preposterous- its on a par with Dick van Dyke/ Don Cheadle.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 31, 2010)

Melinda - your postings really do put a smile on my face. Just tought I'd say. 

As for Eastenders - I really think I'm about done with it now. When that fucking cheeky chappy Shane fucking Richie and his screeching orange wife return that will be it. Eastenders can fuck right off for good.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2010)

A friend saw an engraved plaque in her place of work recently declaring Alfie and Kat the owners/licensees of the queen vic....


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2010)

Yay!
Where does she work?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> A friend saw an engraved plaque in her place of work recently declaring Alfie and Kat the owners/licensees of the queen vic....


 

Did you not know they'll be the new owners after the Vic has burnt down then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you not know they'll be the new owners after the Vic has burnt down then?


 
No I didn't...I don't watch eastenders. But at least with the information I have kindly shared with you, you now know that it is true.

No need to thank me minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> No I didn't...I don't watch eastenders. But at least with the information I have kindly shared with you, you now know that it is true.
> 
> No need to thank me minnie.


 

It's been in the papers for months Rutita


----------



## strung out (Sep 5, 2010)

poor stacey, corpse dust all over her


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2010)

That was horrible!

I would have thought she'd want to scrape a bit off and save it though, rather than send all of Bradley down the plug hole in the shower, gone forever.


----------



## strung out (Sep 5, 2010)

maybe she did


----------



## strung out (Sep 5, 2010)

i did let out a cheer though when she smacked becca


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 5, 2010)

the actor who plays jean is really really good at portraying 'bad nerves', absolutaly fantastic!

Whatever phills taking it aint crack, if they had him down for smack than that would have been ok. Thats a basic production error but i doubt anyone really cares.. 'drugs are drugs and make you sleepy' yes??? f*cks sake.

Does anybody know what happens to peggy this week?

peace


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's been in the papers for months Rutita


 
I don't read newspapers either.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 9, 2010)

"Let it burn!"


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2010)

That was rather exciting!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

zoooo said:


> That was rather exciting!


 

I'm watching it now on BBC Three.  Do Kat and Alfie make an appearance in this one?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

zoooo said:


> That was rather exciting!


 

I'm watching it now on BBC Three.  Do Kat and Alfie make an appearance in this one?


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm watching it now on BBC Three.  Do Kat and Alfie make an appearance in this one?



Yeah- they're driving the fire engine.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2010)

This is rather hilarious, watching the replay on bbc3.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 9, 2010)

Watching this to good stuff, nice ref to faaamily already


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 9, 2010)

That was decent tv, until the end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2010)

what did peggy say at the end?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 9, 2010)

I was going to post that, sounded like AALLLBBEERRT


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 9, 2010)

"Let it burn" wasn't it?

That's the first episode of Eastenders I've watched in years, how come Dot was still allowed to smoke in the pub?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought she said "Just let it burn"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> "Let it burn" wasn't it?
> 
> That's the first episode of Eastenders I've watched in years, how come Dot was still allowed to smoke in the pub?


 
She was obviously too pissed to remember it's illegal


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Yeah- they're driving the fire engine.


 

Would be funny if they were and then they crashed.  I'm not mad on them.

I reckon Charlie Slater's going to go soon.  Just read a few spoilers


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought she said "Just let it burn"


 ah yes, makes sense. cheers


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> "Let it burn" wasn't it?
> 
> That's the first episode of Eastenders I've watched in years, how come Dot was still allowed to smoke in the pub?


that's probably the only authenticly east end thing about the show. smoking ban? ha!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> that's probably the only authenticly east end thing about the show. smoking ban? ha!


 


I reckon the fire investigators should find Dot's cigarette butt and she'll have to take the wrap for it.  She could get banged up and the nation can start a "Free Dot" campaign


----------



## strung out (Sep 9, 2010)

i wasn't paying too close attention, but i'm guessing that if dot _was_ smoking, then that'll be what it's blamed on, with phil getting off, enabling him to carry on in the show.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2010)

I think Grant should come back and beat some sense into his brother with his muscular Falklands ways.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 9, 2010)

was ace tonight


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2010)

That was without doubt the biggest load of unrealistic bollocks ever seen on a British soap. I really annoyed Mrs27 by asking things like, How did that guy get Stacey out of the window and onto the ladder and on his shoulder? so completely unrealistic the way people wandered back into the pub, like how did Billy lift that thing off Phil to get him ou? Why were they all stood there in silence when the camera panned round, why were they all sat huddled on the pavement 6feet away from a burning pub, bollocks form start to finish.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanted to know why they stuck Phil in a flimsy bedroom door and not the cellar where he genuinely would have been stuck, also, why did he bother shouting to be let out for so long when he had a blooming crowbar in his hand?

Also, where was Roxie's baby in that fire?

That fire burned waaaaay too slowly, also. Like 1927 said there, there was a lot of standing around outside then suddenly, they decided to charge in. Weird direction!


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2010)

I loved the fact that it was so stupidly unrealistic and riddiculous - it was great 

How come Jean wasn't wondering where the hell Stacey was? It wasn't until she actually saw Stacey screaming at the window that she suddenly realised, erm oh yeah, everyone else is out here and safe, except my own daughter!!! Oops

And yeah, where *did* Phil's crowbar come from? And why would there be a crow bar in a bedroom anyway


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 10, 2010)

There was that 'the shining' moment that had me lol, plus that Pat slap was totally unexpected.


----------



## bellator (Sep 10, 2010)

Barbara Windsor's acting was horrific


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I loved the fact that it was so stupidly unrealistic and riddiculous - it was great



Same here!



> And yeah, where *did* Phil's crowbar come from? And why would there be a crow bar in a bedroom anyway



Stupid Billy managed to leave it in there. He'd used it to take the wood off from the outside earlier.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 10, 2010)

bellator said:


> Barbara Windsor's acting was horrific


 
It really really was.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 10, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Billy managed to leave it in there. He'd used it to take the *wood* off from the outside earlier.


 
Are you referring to Phil there, they torched the Vic to upgrade the set for HD, its happening in all the soaps apparently.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 10, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Are you referring to Phil there, they torched the Vic to upgrade the set for HD, its happening in all the soaps apparently.


 
What, all the soaps are gonna burn down their pubs?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 10, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Are you referring to Phil there, they torched the Vic to upgrade the set for HD, its happening in all the soaps apparently.


 
Phil had wood on eastenders!!!!

Funniest bit of the week was when Phil's missus, whatever her name is, used the term crackwhore!! Thought that was


----------



## keithy (Sep 10, 2010)

It was just a complete farce wasn't it?


----------



## FiFi (Sep 10, 2010)

I watced it for the first time in 18 years last night, purely because Littl'un needed to be able to talk about it in school today 

I have never wittnessed a more overwrought spectacle in my life!
I may have to watch it more often


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

1927 said:


> That was without doubt the biggest load of unrealistic bollocks ever seen on a British soap. I really annoyed Mrs27 by asking things like, How did that guy get Stacey out of the window and onto the ladder and on his shoulder? so completely unrealistic the way people wandered back into the pub, like how did Billy lift that thing off Phil to get him ou? Why were they all stood there in silence when the camera panned round, why were they all sat huddled on the pavement 6feet away from a burning pub, bollocks form start to finish.


 
and why did it take so long for them to all get out the pub, it's not exactly big is it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I wanted to know why they stuck Phil in a flimsy bedroom door and not the cellar where he genuinely would have been stuck, also, why did he bother shouting to be let out for so long when he had a blooming crowbar in his hand?



Sticking an alcoholic in a pub cellar?  

On the other hand, it is Eastenders.

About as stupid as locking someone in a room with a mobile phone and loads of glass and shit he could damage himself on, but despite all that glass, he didn't seem to have any cuts


----------



## keithy (Sep 10, 2010)

Not to mention him begging billy to let him out for water when there were loads of 2l bottles of water by the door


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 10, 2010)

is still pondering the benefits of hamming and nailing boards across a door frame when the door opens the opposite way...


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 10, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> "Let it burn" wasn't it?
> 
> That's the first episode of Eastenders I've watched in years, how come Dot was still allowed to smoke in the pub?


 
I hadnt noticed that, but just looked at it on iPlayer, and she's actually got a fag on in each hand - almost as if to EMPHASISE the POINT that DOT, LOOK! DOT is SMOKING!!!111!

(9 mins and 10 secs in if you are as anally retentive/dull as me )


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2010)

I remember when Dot locked up that Nick Cotton when he was on the gear and he got out and went and stabbed that Eddie Royle, only poor old Clive Tavernier got blamed instead.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 10, 2010)

it was clyde tavernier actually

fuck me I'm old and boring


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## keithy (Sep 10, 2010)

I liked it when somebody asked her where somebody was and she was like "Don't ask me, I'm in my own little world!!" 

I think she was supposed to be pissed but she was blatantly on the madman


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2010)

smokedout said:


> it was clyde tavernier actually
> 
> fuck me I'm old and boring


 
Me too. I used to have the hots for Hattie Tavernier.


----------



## girasol (Sep 10, 2010)

I hated last night's episode, but tonight's had me all tearful.  What a classic! Goodbye Peggy...


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

goodbye to the evil witch


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2010)

she was a monster, wasn't she? not many redeeming features.
(waiting for catch up of tonight's episode)


----------



## keithy (Sep 10, 2010)

She used to be a really good character, dead tough but really maternal to people... now she only gives a shit about 'the faamily' and is horrible to everyone else. Shit acting too. 

Her sendoff was a right load of wank.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought her acting was hilariously crap last night, but in tonight's episode she was actually really good. imo. I was ALMOST moved.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 10, 2010)

I expect the letters from ASH have already been mailed. "I was appalled to see the character affectionately as Dot endangering the lives of her fellow fictional characters by smoking in a public house. That the aforementioned public house was on fire at the time in no way diminishes the real risk presented by exposure to second-hand smoke. Indeed, should any residents of Albert Square require treatment for smoke inhalation in the aftermath of the inferno, then I feel her illicit smoking must be taken into consideration."


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2010)

Total crap, but I bet Kat & Alfie are going to be far more annoying than the Peggie.


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2010)

When Dot dies, EastEnders dies IMO.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 10, 2010)

Phil made a right tool of himself last night.


----------



## passenger (Sep 10, 2010)

i nearly cried, when phil did at the end *runs and hides*


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2010)

So, basically Peggy messed everyone's lives up, and fucks off.


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooh, emotional music. Tell us what to feel Mr Composer, yes tell us.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

magneze said:


> Oooh, emotional music. Tell us what to feel Mr Composer, yes tell us.


 

Just watched it.  What were the streets so empty?  Why was the market empty?  Why hadn't Billy found a clean t-shirt?  Why did Phil have open burn marks on his bonce?  Will they have healed/miraculously disappeared by the next episode?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 10, 2010)

Not having watched (!) Eastenders for about five years, but having tuned in for the last two nights, I'm compelled to ask a few questions...

What happened to the good-looking reddish-haired violent twat - possibly Stacey's brother?
Did they kill Charlie off. If so, how?
Who are all the blonde Mitchells supposed to be?
What became of Beale's wife / kids / business empire?
Where's Grant? Why's Phil on crack?

I have to make sure I don't become re-engrossed. I watched the Lassiters fire after a ten year absense from Neighbours and got sucked back in for a year or so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Not having watched (!) Eastenders for about five years, but having tuned in for the last two nights, I'm compelled to ask a few questions...
> 
> What happened to the good-looking reddish-haired violent twat - possibly Stacey's brother?
> Did they kill Charlie off. If so, how?
> ...




Sean Slater kidnapped Roxy and Amy and drove to a frozen lake.  The car sunk but he helped Roxy and Amy out.  He's believed to have drowned but he actually didn't because you see him crawl out, and that's the last you see of him.

Charlies Slater is still there although not seen much.  I believe he one of the characters getting the axe.  He's going to be done for something but I don't believe in posting up spoilers.

Ronnie and Roxy are Phil and Grunt's cousins.

Ian's wife is going to screw him for loads of dosh as his daughter went and aborted the baby she'd said she'd give to her as she's unable to have a baby after being shot by Ian's.... er, can't remember.... step brother or something

Grunt moved to South America but is now in Portugal I think.

Phil's on crack after going back on the booze after things started going wrong for him.  He bumped into Tanya's drug addict sister one night, she gave him drugs and hey ho... here we go


----------



## Vodka (Sep 10, 2010)

*eastenders & family affairs*

just curious to know if anyone knows (or cares) when eastenders was discontinued from NZ TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and is Family Affairs still going over there


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2010)

welcome to the boards vodka! i like you already!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

Vodka said:


> just curious to know if anyone knows (or cares) when eastenders was discontinued from NZ TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I don't know what Family Affairs is.  Is it a Kiwi soap?


----------



## Vodka (Sep 10, 2010)

Family Affairs is a UK soap *Minnie*

thanx *Orang Utan*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

Vodka said:


> Family Affairs is a UK soap *Minnie*
> 
> thanx *Orang Utan*


 

Is it.  Must have been before my time or on whilst I was at work


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

family affairs was that channel 5 soap wasn't it? got cancelled a few years back i think


----------



## rollinder (Sep 10, 2010)

Family Affairs was a channel 5 thing that got axed ages ago

eta: jinx *shakes fist at Strung out*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Family Affairs was a channel 5 thing that got axed ages ago
> 
> eta: jinx *shakes fist at Strung out*


 

What time was it on?


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

late 90s, early 2000s


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

strung out said:


> late 90s, early 2000s


 

Noooooo, what time of the *day*?


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

afternoon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

strung out said:


> afternoon



ah, would have been at work then


----------



## Vodka (Sep 10, 2010)

strung out said:


> late 90s, early 2000s


 
gawd THAT long ago!!! 






thanx Strung Out


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

and evening


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

i think it got cancelled in 2005. apparently it was big in oz and nz


----------



## Vodka (Sep 10, 2010)

and Eastenders???


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

no idea when it was axed in nz. still going strong over here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

strung out said:


> and evening


 
That would have been pub o'clock for me


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2010)

when did you watch telly then?


----------



## Vodka (Sep 10, 2010)

strung out said:


> no idea when it was axed in nz. still going strong over here


 
i'm sure it is

i preferred it more than Coro St damn it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

Vodka said:


> and Eastenders???


 
According to Wiki



> The series was screened in Australia by ABC TV from 1987 until 1991.[70] Currently the series is seen in Australia only on pay-TV channel UK.TV, where it is 3 months behind the UK. In New Zealand, it was shown by TVNZ on TV One for several years, and then on Prime each weekday afternoon. Episodes are currently ten months behind the UK.




Do you have a channel called UKTV?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2010)

Vodka said:


> i'm sure it is
> 
> i preferred it more than Coro St damn it


 
Coro Street?  Is that what you lot over there call it?


----------



## Vodka (Sep 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Coro Street?  Is that what you lot over there call it?


 
what's wrong with 'Coro St' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'Corrie' is a female name init???

and no, we don't have the UKTV channel but if we did, i don't watch enough TV to justify paying for it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2010)

Vodka said:


> what's wrong with 'Coro St'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nothing's wrong with Coro.  Just never heard it before. Figured it must be what the Kiwis call it.  Corrie is not really a name you'd hear over hear much except in relation to Coronation Street.


----------



## ymu (Sep 11, 2010)

It's Corrie ffs! 

Back to 'Enders - just saw the fire episode. That was hilariously bad! Apart from Dot, who was ace, obv.


----------



## Vodka (Sep 11, 2010)

'cuse my ignorance but what's ffs???


----------



## magneze (Sep 11, 2010)

for fucks sake


----------



## Vodka (Sep 11, 2010)

just figured that out couple of minutes ago so thank you for confirming magneze


----------



## metalguru (Sep 11, 2010)

Did anything ever happen with that plot months ago where Billy was stealing from Masood's post-trolley and had loads of letters piled up in his room?


----------



## girasol (Sep 11, 2010)

Dot double fag incident, more screenshots!


----------



## keithy (Sep 11, 2010)

^^^

massive lol


----------



## rollinder (Sep 11, 2010)

she is so off her fucking face in that bottom picture (eta: and she looks like she's raving)
and she's going 'ooh, I'd better not drop that fag, I might set the whole place on fire'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol@billy's face in the last one


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm suddenly reminded of the time she was on the herbals, and am left wondering if she held some back


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 12, 2010)

I think dot with her 2 fags beautifully illustrates the kind of thing that happans when ya pissed, good acting! Unlike phill's idea of crack which seems to send him to sleep everytime he has hit.

peace


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 12, 2010)

someone's probably said this, but i can't be arsed to read 51 pages of thread - there's a phil mitchell crack binge thread in the drugs forum, i'd appreciate contributions to it from all you arty types here. i reckon my thread would batter this thread if they had a fight. or maybe my thread would burn this one to the ground...

23


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2010)

According to the Daily Mirror - 50 Cent is going to guest star in Eastenders. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...-role-in-bbc-soap-eastenders-115875-22559955/


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't know if this is a joke, but I swear I read somewhere that Phil is going to get off the drugs, only to become hooked on computer games......


----------



## story (Sep 14, 2010)

Did Stacey just tell them to "all fuck off" ?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 14, 2010)

story said:


> Did Stacey just tell them to "all fuck off" ?




I thought so... "Back off" probably tho..


----------



## story (Sep 14, 2010)

Frankie Jack said:


> I thought so... "Back off" probably tho..


 

Oh yeah. Boring.


----------



## madzone (Sep 14, 2010)

story said:


> Did Stacey just tell them to "all fuck off" ?


 
My 12 yr old thought that too


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 22, 2010)

Who were all those people shouting at each other in Big Mo's kitchen? And why did one of them look like a tranny wearing his dad's coat?


----------



## girasol (Sep 22, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Don't know if this is a joke, but I swear I read somewhere that Phil is going to get off the drugs, only to become hooked on computer games......


 
haha, I was thinking that myself


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 22, 2010)

Why has Phil's dabbling with drugs made his stubbly beard go white overnight  He looks like an old man all of a sudden. And is he mirraculously off the drugs now? Just like that?


----------



## strung out (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah, off the drugs now, piece of piss


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2010)

If Kat & Stacey are cousins, how come Stacey's mum has never met Kat before?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 22, 2010)

Geri said:


> If Kat & Stacey are cousins, how come Stacey's mum has never met Kat before?


 
Yeah I thought that as well!


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 23, 2010)

Geri said:


> If Kat & Stacey are cousins, how come Stacey's mum has never met Kat before?


 
Coz staceys mum has spent most of the time with bi-polar. (guess)


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 23, 2010)

That alfie moon is a funny f*cka.

Whens phil due another re-lapse?


----------



## magneze (Sep 23, 2010)

EastEnders has jumped the shark.


----------



## madzone (Sep 23, 2010)

I did laugh out loud when Kat said she had to wrestle the teddy off one of Bananarama


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Coz staceys mum has spent most of the time with bi-polar. (guess)


 
Spent most of the time where with bi polar? She can't have been in hospital for that amount of time.


----------



## Looby (Sep 23, 2010)

Geri said:


> Spent most of the time where with bi polar? She can't have been in hospital for that amount of time.


 
Jean and Stacey didn't see the family for years. I remember Stacey having a go at Charlie for not being there when they needed him. Kat might have met her when she was younger I guess.


----------



## pk (Sep 23, 2010)

I consider any house that has Eastenders on when kids of less than 9 or 10 are around absolutely wrong, it's badly acted BBC filth, and non-stop arguing and stress. It has blood on its hands. If kids grow up to think Eastenders shitty plotlines are the norm for life, they're fucked. It is banned from my house, I'd sooner let my kid play Grand Theft Auto, at least he has moral consequenses.

Fuck Eastenders. Eldorado was better than that shite.

Vile piece of degrading BBC lazy shit, I guess we get what we deserve.

Give me Corrie any day.

I tolerate its existence the same way I tolerate dogshit in a town centre. I can't do anything to stop it. Doesn't mean it shouldn't be despised.

If you're in a house with no kids, go for it, but if you think it's OK to have young 'uns watch the kitchen sink dramatics without the context or the acting talent, fuck you. You are a child abuser. It's that simple.

Lowest common denominator. BBC. We pay for this mess.

The working class of East London, as defined by Oxbridge cunts. It's fake, it's crass, and it's the cancer that is killing family life. Turn on, tune in, fuck off.

I fucking HATE Eastenders with a passion I can barely describe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2010)

pk said:


> I consider any house that has Eastenders on when kids of less than 9 or 10 are around absolutely wrong, it's badly acted BBC filth, and non-stop arguing and stress. It has blood on its hands. If kids grow up to think Eastenders shitty plotlines are the norm for life, they're fucked. It is banned from my house, I'd sooner let my kid play Grand Theft Auto, at least he has moral consequenses.
> 
> Fuck Eastenders. Eldorado was better than that shite.
> 
> ...


 
and there's no arguing and stress on Corrie?


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL PK


> I fucking HATE Eastenders with a passion I can barely describe.



Your not kidding!! lol

(i dont have kidz so im ok)


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldn't let my kids watch EastEnders. 90% of it is child friendly, but there's much too much shouting and hatred and unsettling stuff for kids to watch.

I wouldn't go so far as to say those that do are child abusers though, get some perspective!


----------



## Rosco (Sep 25, 2010)

pk said:


> I
> 
> If you're in a house with no kids, go for it, but if you think it's OK to have young 'uns watch the kitchen sink dramatics without the context or the acting talent, fuck you. You are a child abuser. It's that simple.




Surely really good actors with the same storylines would be more shocking to the littluns!? Not that I think all Enders actors are rubbish, on the contrary, I'd say at least 50% of them are outstanding.  Staceys mum, Dot, Pat, Ian, the now deceased Bradley was excellent as well as his niece Abi and not to mention Libby, Charlie Slater and Darren at the car lot. The rest, I agree, are bordering on being very shit.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2010)

Bradley was good.
I still get genuinely sad whenever he's mentioned, and I remember he's dead!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2010)

I think Stacey's brilliant, as is her mum


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 26, 2010)

staceys mum is the best of the lot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> staceys mum is the best of the lot


 
I wonder if she's going to leave along with Stacey?  I hope not


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 26, 2010)

That little kid that Billy looks after is the best actor


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 26, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think Stacey's brilliant


and fit as


----------



## madzone (Sep 26, 2010)

Rosco said:


> Surely really good actors with the same storylines would be more shocking to the littluns!? Not that I think all Enders actors are rubbish, on the contrary, I'd say at least 50% of them are outstanding.  Staceys mum, Dot, Pat, Ian, the now deceased Bradley was excellent as well as his niece Abi and not to mention Libby, Charlie Slater and Darren at the car lot. The rest, I agree, are bordering on being very shit.


You're surely taking the piss


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> That little kid that Billy looks after is the best actor


 
Oh yes! Jay. He's had some amazing moments. Really good.


----------



## LDR (Sep 26, 2010)

pk said:


> If you're in a house with no kids, go for it, but if you think it's OK to have young 'uns watch the kitchen sink dramatics without the context or the acting talent, fuck you. You are a child abuser. It's that simple.


Thanks for pointing this out.  I work for Childrens Social Services and my eCRB check is up for renewal.   Phew!  That could have been a close one.   I never knew being a parent could be so complicated.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 27, 2010)

pk said:


> If you're in a house with no kids, go for it, but if you think it's OK to have young 'uns watch the kitchen sink dramatics without the context or the acting talent, fuck you. You are a child abuser. It's that simple.
> 
> .... It's fake, it's crass, and it's the cancer that is killing family life.


 
Fake and crass it may be, but killing family life? Get to fuck. Me and my 13 year old sat laughing ouselves stupid at Phil's hammy crack acting and his daft woolly hat. A veritable bonding experience.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2010)

WTF-new Lauren??


----------



## Geri (Sep 27, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> WTF-new Lauren??


 
Yeah, and she seems to have had a personality transplant as well.


----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)

she's hot too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2010)

Is Lauren the old one with a different hairstyle or a completely new Lauren?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 27, 2010)

She's a new Lauren


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 27, 2010)

pk said:


> I consider any house that has Eastenders on when kids of less than 9 or 10 are around absolutely wrong, it's badly acted BBC filth, and non-stop arguing and stress. It has blood on its hands. If kids grow up to think Eastenders shitty plotlines are the norm for life, they're fucked.



If I had kids that thought Eastenders was the norm for life I would consider myself a failure as a parent. Not even kids are that fucking dumb ffs.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 28, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Fake and crass it may be, but killing family life? Get to fuck. Me and my 13 year old sat laughing ouselves stupid at Phil's hammy crack acting and his daft woolly hat. A veritable bonding experience.


 
Phil's crack hat was the funniest thing I've seen on tv all year!


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> If I had kids that thought Eastenders was the norm for life I would consider myself a failure as a parent. Not even kids are that fucking dumb ffs.



Quite.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> That alfie moon is a funny f*cka.



BTW, did Shirley show him what I think she showed him after he called her Sharon Stone's sister?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 28, 2010)

The new Lauren freaked me out. Why did they change her?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 28, 2010)

New Lauren annoyed me - she didn't sound like that and seems to have had a complete personality transplant - also, if Max was bankcrupt a few months back, how's he paying for some private school in America??


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 28, 2010)

She's been in america though. Everyone in ee who goes to America, comes back a new person. Like that Vicki Fowler.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer her actually. She's actually got a personality instead of flouncing and sulking constantly.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> New Lauren annoyed me - she didn't sound like that and seems to have had a complete personality transplant - also, if Max was bankcrupt a few months back, how's he paying for some private school in America??


 
Finances seem to be a big plot black hole as far as EE is concerned. Sam waltzes back in having taken her family for £250k and fuck all gets said.

Alfie buys the Vic, like where he is he gonna get the £1million+ it would take to refurb that place properly?

Over the years the Vic has changed hands so many times for peanuts, didnt someone once buy it for £5, its been lost in poker games and all this seems to be forgotten weeks later.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't mind kat being back, but Archie is really doing my head in.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 29, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I don't mind kat being back, but Archie is really doing my head in.


 
 I think you mean Alfie. And yeah, I never liked him. He's so bloody irritating.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 29, 2010)

Oops, yeah Alfie


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 29, 2010)

Kat's back? OOO, I somewhat have the hots for Jessie Wallace. MMMM.


----------



## g force (Sep 29, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> She's a new Lauren


 
Ah thank god for that....caught 'enders for first time in ages and was confused for a good while then! With Alfie and Kat back I won't bother tuning in again.


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 29, 2010)

g force said:


> Ah thank god for that....caught 'enders for first time in ages and was confused for a good while then! With Alfie and Kat back I won't bother tuning in again.


 
but that alfie moon's a funny f*cka. Its all very fake like but he's still a funny f*cka. Cat is one hard to please bitch i wouldant bother with it myself.

peace


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 29, 2010)

You would tho, cos you know in your heart of hearts that it'd be worth it in the end.


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2010)

amazing fight


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2010)

That fight was funnn!


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2010)

Go Stacey!


----------



## girasol (Sep 30, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is Lauren the old one with a different hairstyle or a completely new Lauren?


 
My son was convincend it was the same actress. Face recognition is not his strong point!

I grew up with a mother who was a televisual snob, completely missing the point, she would also say the same thing about 'child abuse' and so on. I couldn't disagree more though.  Over the top drama, Greek tragedy style, and escapism, never did anyone any harm. To compare it with abuse is crazy!!!


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> You would tho, cos you know in your heart of hearts that it'd be worth it in the end.


 
Actually she's not my cup of tea... to much slap! I dont like too much makeup on girls it makes 'em look plastic.

(i probably would but she dont exactly jump out of the screen at me)

peace


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG!!! He's the daddy!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2010)

Did he used to be in This Life?
Or was it Teachers. I get them confused.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

girasol said:


> My son was convincend it was the same actress. Face recognition is not his strong point!



Obviously not my strong point either.  I was sure it was the same actress but with slightly different looking eyes which I thought just looked different because of her fringe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

See, very similar












Unlike


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 1, 2010)

Why does he insist on trying to grow a tache when he clearly cannot? He even drew one in tonight.


----------



## girasol (Oct 1, 2010)

Vic = shebeen...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why does he insist on trying to grow a tache when he clearly cannot? He even drew one in tonight.


 
I've not seen it tonight so I'm not sure what you're talking about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2010)

girasol said:


> Vic = shebeen...


 
Only ever so slightly unbelieveable


----------



## rollinder (Oct 2, 2010)

nobody else finding it hilarious that Janine has a great big poster of Frank Butcher and his motors up on her wall


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Altho new Lauren looks similar to old Lauren, not sure how anyone could mix them up, they sound and act completely different. New Lauren has a Londonish whine old Lauren was dead posh!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Altho new Lauren looks similar to old Lauren, not sure how anyone could mix them up, they sound and act completely different. New Lauren has a Londonish whine old Lauren was dead posh!


 

Yeah, but I never took much notice of the old Lauren in the first place and lots of kids go to college and suddenly change their accent


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2010)

rollinder said:


> nobody else finding it hilarious that Janine has a great big poster of Frank Butcher and his motors up on her wall


 
That'd be a scary calendar. There might be a hidden pic of Frank wearing nuffink but a spinning bow tie, on his way to pleasure Pat...


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 5, 2010)

It's one of those photo-on-a-canvas pictures and was once ripped in some fracar.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 5, 2010)

I dont know what was wrong with the old actress

And anyone think the return of Kat and Alfie is shit?? I just dont care


----------



## metalguru (Oct 11, 2010)

Tonight's episode took a rather odd turn..bye bye Billie


----------



## story (Oct 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> That'd be a scary calendar. There might be a hidden pic of Frank wearing nuffink but a spinning bow tie, on his way to pleasure Pat...


 
You misspelt her name. It's PaaaaaaaaattT!


----------



## mozzy (Oct 11, 2010)

Phew!!! I have only just started to watch this again after a break for a few months and tonight was a bit of a shock! I was not expecting that! Maybe i am just too soft but it definately made a lump in my throat! Poor Billie and family ((())).


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 11, 2010)

Did they show the xmas episode tonight by mistake or somethin? 

very bleak



> And anyone think the return of Kat and Alfie is shit?? I just dont care



Cat is annoying and somewhat plastic...alfie is also abit plastic but can be a laugh at least.

peace


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2010)

God, that came a bit out of nowhere, didn't it. Was v emotional though & good to see some decent, serious acting for a change.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2010)

what happened? is anyone dead?


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2010)

Billie Jackson.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2010)

Billie. We don't know how yet though


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2010)

billy jackson? carol's son? i didn't even know he was back. how old is/was he now?


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2010)

22 I think.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2010)

is bianca pregnant, btw?


----------



## metalguru (Oct 11, 2010)

'Born 1988' said Carol as she tried to fill the relevant form in tonight. (Seemed a bit harsh to be having to fill in forms shortly after she learns Billie is dead. Bureaucracy gone mad)


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought that episode was pretty good. Quite affecting!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> is bianca pregnant, btw?


 
not sure if it's been confirmed, but she certainly looked it tonight.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 11, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I thought that episode was pretty good. Quite affecting!


 
aye was nice to get one night away from Alfie and Cat storyline.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 12, 2010)

Thought they did that pretty well - no dramatics.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2010)

ha haaaa - has anyone seen pics of the new Ben Mitchell 
http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/news-extra/article/88836/first-pics-of-eastenders-new-ben.html


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha!
For some reason I had it in my head that they'd bring him back all prison hardened and looking more like Jay. But at least they've kept him geeky! Good.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, he still looks like a dork. More consistant than I had anticipated. Somewhat erked that I have a similar jacket to that


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 18, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> not sure if it's been confirmed, but she certainly looked it tonight.


 
She is pregnant in real life but not in eastenders.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Yeah, he still looks like a dork. More consistant than I had anticipated. Somewhat erked that I have a similar jacket to that


 
hahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Griff (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Somewhat erked that I have a similar jacket to that



Not as bad as him still wearing the same Specsavers glasses as me. They could have changed those together with changing the actor.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh wowwww.
Bring her back!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Oh wowwww.
> Bring her back!


 
who wants to see a 42-year-old punk?


----------



## story (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2010)

Didn't she die of pneumonia at Xmas one year? Or was that her little baby? I'm pretty sure Mary shared smack with Nasty Nick too, at some point.


----------



## southside (Oct 19, 2010)

Billys gone a bit silly,

I think hes going for best actor.

Eastenders is a load of old crap.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2010)

Am I the only person who likes Kim?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2010)

She has grown on me lately!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I reckon they're going to be getting some now as Patsy Palmer's pregnant


 


spanglechick said:


> is bianca pregnant, btw?



I revealed her pregnancy in August


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 20, 2010)

Kim is great. I love the way she calls Janine "Janice"


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes! And how Janine doesn't even correct her.

Aw, after last night I want Janine and Stacey to be friends.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 20, 2010)

People dont share police cells when they arrested, they get there own. (at least i always have and i think its a saftey regulation)


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry but they wouldnt have left Kat as a pregnant woman on some slab surely to go to sleep?


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 25, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> People dont share police cells when they arrested, they get there own. (at least i always have and i think its a saftey regulation)


 
C'mon this is EastEnders - where people can just march into prisoners cells and demand visits without visiting orders etc.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2010)

I do not like the new Lauren.

And Alan Jackson! I would not have recognised him at all if it wasn't for his voice.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 26, 2010)

It was so nice to see old Alan again. I love it when people come back.


----------



## strung out (Oct 26, 2010)

what the fuck is carol doing?


----------



## metalguru (Oct 26, 2010)

I think its natural for people deep in  grief to seek comfort in sex. Carol's quite hot really beneath that drab exterior.


----------



## strung out (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah, with your dead son's best mate


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2010)

We've all done it!


----------



## strung out (Oct 27, 2010)

true


----------



## Le Shark (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL

True 'dat!!

Besides, I bet Carol's an animal in bed


----------



## zenie (Oct 27, 2010)

Geri said:


> I do not like the new Lauren.
> 
> And Alan Jackson! I would not have recognised him at all if it wasn't for his voice.



No nor me, however the old Lauren did still look really young even as she aged....it's amazing how well the new Lauren is very much like the old one though, when you compare them to awful changes in actresses like Sam Mitchell. The new non Daniellla Westbrook was far too classy lol  

Was great to have Alan and Bloosom back in the show! 

Carol is being a right cunt. 

In other news I love love love Vanessa!!


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 28, 2010)

Connor was fynnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeee! Gwan Carol


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha, his pecs were quite surprising!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 29, 2010)

Did I hear right Dot saying she'd had a letter from Nigel? Nigel's dead!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See, very similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


zenie said:


> No nor me, however the old Lauren did still look really young even as she aged....it's amazing how well the new Lauren is very much like the old one though,


 
I said that way back


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 30, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Did I hear right Dot saying she'd had a letter from Nigel? Nigel's dead!



Fucken posties.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 30, 2010)

bout time Stace had a bit of fit cock


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> bout time Stace had a bit of fit cock



Nothing more erotic than a shag on an old morris minor in disused industrial land as your baby is crying in the back seat.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2010)

So is Ian paying money to shag Glenda?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

What happened in the last couple of minutes, I missed it as was in the kitchen.  Last I saw was Stacey and and Ryan in the beer cellar


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure, wasn't really watching it, but at the very end Ian rocked up at Brenda's door, said "I'm sure we can work something out", flashed a wad of notes at her and she let him in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Not sure, wasn't really watching it, but at the very end Ian rocked up at Brenda's door, said "I'm sure we can work something out", flashed a wad of notes at her and she let him in.


 
FFS


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS



Lucky bastard though. She's one of those mums who's better looking than her daughters!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2010)

Glenda = GILF


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 9, 2010)

Ian IS shagging Glenda!!!  

THAT IS NOT ON


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Ian IS shagging Glenda!!!
> 
> THAT IS NOT ON


 

Keep up.  He did it last week as well


I see Coronation Street finally got a nod from Eastenders when Dot said she was going to watch Corrie


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2010)

That was pretty amazing!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

zoooo said:


> That was pretty amazing!


 
Glenda didn't think so


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 9, 2010)

That has to be the most unbelievable storyline the soap's ever run!

Is he paying her?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> That has to be the most unbelievable storyline the soap's ever run!
> 
> Is he paying her?


 
Of course not - that's prostitution























He's paying her rent though


----------



## 1927 (Dec 11, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Ian IS shagging Glenda!!!
> 
> THAT IS NOT ON


 
I thought Phil was shagging Glenda!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> I thought Phil was shagging Glenda!


 
They're BOTH shagging Glenda


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL @ the new Ben


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 13, 2010)

He looked like a mini Reggie Kray!

What do you reckon, being banged up has turned him into the hard case that Phil wanted?


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 13, 2010)

Geri said:


> LOL @ the new Ben



My wife and two daughters were pissing themselves and we did wonder if everyone else watching was too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

urgh to the new hard Ben


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2010)

Connor's body is weirdly bulbous.


----------



## metalguru (Dec 17, 2010)

Fantastic episode yesterday, with Glenda going to the party in Phil's new gaff and telling everyone a few home truths...and then a Glenda cliffhanger


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2010)

My guess is that her son came back and did it.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 17, 2010)

Eastenders makes no sense at the moment... why would Phil steal Roxy's money? Why would he be sleeping with his Aunt (urgh!), why is Ian one minute trying to get Jane back and the next sleeping with Glenda? Why did Stacey jack in her stall to be a barmaid in the pub where she murdered someone? And more..


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> LOL @ the new Ben



He is cute in a jailbail kind of way, I feel dirty watching him. 



Spymaster said:


> He looked like a mini Reggie Kray!
> 
> What do you reckon, being banged up has turned him into the hard case that Phil wanted?



'zacly....they told us this was gonna happen weeks ago.



zoooo said:


> Connor's body is weirdly bulbous.



Nice to watch though 



metalguru said:


> Fantastic episode yesterday, with Glenda going to the party in Phil's new gaff and telling everyone a few home truths...and then a Glenda cliffhanger



Oh I missed it, was it good?



_angel_ said:


> Eastenders makes no sense at the moment... why would Phil steal Roxy's money? Why would he be sleeping with his Aunt (urgh!), why is Ian one minute trying to get Jane back and the next sleeping with Glenda? Why did Stacey jack in her stall to be a barmaid in the pub where she murdered someone? And more..



That's Eastenders for you 

How will the Janine and Ryan thing end, wtf is she poisoning him with?


----------



## Pip (Dec 17, 2010)

zenie said:


> How will the Janine and Ryan thing end, wtf is she poisoning him with?


^ PRECISELY what I came on here to ask.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2010)

Stacey will piss off very soon, hopefully with Ryan, and it'll be the last we see of her


----------



## Pip (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you like Stacey Minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2010)

Pip said:


> Don't you like Stacey Minnie?


 
I love Stacey, I think she's brilliant and am pissed off she's leaving


----------



## Pip (Dec 17, 2010)

Good, was gonna have words there  I see a lot of myself in her you know  mostly the face like a slapped arse


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2010)

Pip said:


> Good, was gonna have words there  I see a lot of myself in her you know  mostly the face like a slapped arse



Same as


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE=_angel_;11342240]Eastenders makes no sense at the moment... why would Phil steal Roxy's money? ..[/QUOTE]

Also, did he not only steal the twenty grand she'd sorted for the wedding? With which he's bought himself, amongst other things, a flat...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2010)

so there's a plot involving a kids' social networking site. it's called mymategate! FFS!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Haven't seen for year watched then last 10 mins. Took the police along time to get there


----------



## madzone (Dec 27, 2010)

Is Janine gonna die? Ooooh I hope so.


----------



## madzone (Dec 27, 2010)

Is patsy palmer up the duff?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep. Either that or she's just had it. But she's been pregnant for a while.


----------



## badlands (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year from Eastenders.

Fuck.

Repulsive shit.

The shark got pole vaulted.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, it's a soap innit. It's always going to get ridiculous over Christmas/New Year.
Was pretty unpleasant though.


----------



## Santino (Dec 31, 2010)

How many parents wouldn't recognise their own baby?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

Well they tried to set that up earlier, just before Kat went to hospital, when she said to Alfie, 'can you get Tommy for me, I've hardly seen him yet'.
And Alfie was barely with them either, he was going around the square talking to everyone else but them all episode.
Plus of course they're both wearing the same babygrow. 

So... yeah. Still not particularly realistic, but they've tried!


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2011)

What's going on? Why is Ronnie wandering around with a dead baby?


----------



## IC3D (Jan 1, 2011)

I watch every now and then and they seem to of ditched the RADA BRAAP BRAAP YOUT DEM did that spinoff hit the skids.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh god the unbridled misery of Chrimbo holiday Eastenders...its a dispair orgasm.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. Apparently they're going to keep the swapped baby storyline going for years.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 3, 2011)

I just signed up to a proxy service so I can watch English TV on the internet via the iPlayer stuff.

I watched Eastenders.

WTF?


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Wow. Apparently they're going to keep the swapped baby storyline going for years.


 


It was good on Footballer's Wives, fucking horrible on Rearenders


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Wow. Apparently they're going to keep the swapped baby storyline going for years.



oooh, wonder what story they'll come out with that will reveal the truth.  Some inherited disease/syndrome, baby needing a bone marrow transplant, need for a blood transfusion after an Albert Square resident runs the child over in a few years?

Will have to be something really miserable and it's not allowed for Ronnie to be too happy for long


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oooh, wonder what story they'll come out with that will reveal the truth.  Some inherited disease/syndrome, baby needing a bone marrow transplant, need for a blood transfusion after an Albert Square resident runs the child over in a few years?
> 
> Will have to be something really miserable and it's not allowed for Ronnie to be too happy for long


 
Maybe it'll slowly turn orange.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Maybe it'll slowly turn orange.


 
oh gosh, never thought about that  

I wonder what colour eyes and hair the baby will have?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 3, 2011)

They swapped a dead baby with a live baby? Kat and Alfie's got Ronnie's dead baby and she got their live one??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> They swapped a dead baby with a live baby? Kat and Alfie's got Ronnie's dead baby and she got their live one??


 
Yes, Ronnie's baby has died so she's gone and swapped it with Kat and Alfie's.  It's a perfectly normal thing to do








































in Eastenders


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 3, 2011)

She swapped it herself? It wasn't a mistake?

Ooooh naughty


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> She swapped it herself? It wasn't a mistake?
> 
> Ooooh naughty


 

Yes, very naughty but she deserves to be happy and Kat and Alfie are always happy so I think she should borrow the baby for a few years just so we can see her smile


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, very naughty but she deserves to be happy and Kat and Alfie are always happy so I think she should borrow the baby for a few years just so we can see her smile


 
Awwww that's nice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Awwww that's nice


 
and furthermore, it means Kat and Alfie can enjoy themselves for a few years more and avoid the puking, shitting, teething and being awoken in the middle of the night by a howling baby bit


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hate this baby storyline. I want Ronnie to have some good luck for a change, and I can't see it having a happy ending somehow!


----------



## magneze (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a stupid story. It's not entertaining or educating or even particularly dramatic. What is point?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> I really hate this baby storyline. I want Ronnie to have some good luck for a change, and I can't see it having a happy ending somehow!


 
Maybe she'll get pregnant and have another one that's all fine and healthy and donate her current one to Kat and Alfie


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 3, 2011)

This baby storyline is just a bit weird. I watched fifteen minutes of eastenders tonight and it's become the poor mans Sunset Beach.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2011)

this has been bollocks, start to finish. I got sucked back in at christmas and now there is baby theft and whatnot. Bring back crack phil.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 3, 2011)

crackhead phil was remarkably pink wasn't he?


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2011)

No way will this baby story drag on too long, Ronnie will crack soon. Hasn't Roxy thought about what Ronnie said to her?

Also, if Kat kicks up enough of a fuss they will do tests surely?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> No way will this baby story drag on too long, Ronnie will crack soon. Hasn't Roxy thought about what Ronnie said to her?
> 
> Also, if Kat kicks up enough of a fuss they will do tests surely?


 
What did she say to Roxy?

Maybe they'll just say Kat's distraught and unable to accept her not baby has died


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Also, if Kat kicks up enough of a fuss they will do tests surely?


 
Not in Soapland.

They'll play it off as the nutty, grieving mother.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 3, 2011)

Cried my eyes out to it tonight. Horrible


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Cried my eyes out to it tonight. Horrible


 
ya big softie
























Was very sad though


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2011)

It's too dark, mr madz won't watch it.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a load of bollocks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> It's a load of bollocks.


 
Sally's Webster's going to give Kat her and Tyrone's baby


----------



## dylans (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> It's a load of bollocks.


 
I disagree with mr Spymaster on almost everything but on this we concur. What a load of bollocks.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a soap so of course it's a load of bollocks...very emotive bollocks though, especially if you or someone you know has lost a baby.


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What did she say to Roxy?
> 
> Maybe they'll just say Kat's distraught and unable to accept her not baby has died


 
She was crying to Roxy saying James was dead. Roxy went in and Tommy/James was in the basket.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> She was crying to Roxy saying James was dead. Roxy went in and Tommy/James was in the basket.


 
Ah, must have been in the kitchen when that bit was on


----------



## Pip (Jan 4, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> She was crying to Roxy saying James was dead. Roxy went in and Tommy/James was in the basket.


 
I think she was just being loopy and Roxy assumed the worst. Pretty sure no mention of death was actually made.


----------



## madzone (Jan 4, 2011)

Pip said:


> I think she was just being loopy and Roxy assumed the worst. Pretty sure no mention of death was actually made.


 
You're right, she didn't say he was dead. She just kept crying and saying 'It's James...'

Roxy was pissed and in the end assumed that Ronnie just has the baby blues and fucked off with Christian.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2011)

My friends baby is one of the babies used in the story line and has been regularly updating Facebook saying to watch it. She's gone very quiet now, but she must have known the storyline, surely?


----------



## Pip (Jan 4, 2011)

madzone said:


> You're right


 
Well there's a first time for everything


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't have a baby, so don't know nuffink. But would it be normal to leave a brand new baby on its own for ages? I know they left Charlie with it, and the whole point of the plot is that he buggered off and got drunk. But wouldn't the dad just want to sit with it and stare and poke it and that, not go off and party downstairs. Alfie wasn't even interested in it.


----------



## strung out (Jan 4, 2011)

it's the most ridiculous plotline in the whole world. seriously, fuck this shit.


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I don't have a baby, so don't know nuffink. But would it be normal to leave a brand new baby on its own for ages? I know they left Charlie with it, and the whole point of the plot is that he buggered off and got drunk. But wouldn't the dad just want to sit with it and stare and poke it and that, not go off and party downstairs. Alfie wasn't even interested in it.


if you're able to then yes - but he had to run the pub and was worried about getting kat all under the assumption Charlie was there keeping that eye. Yes I'd be surprised if people didn't want to be there but not everyone has the choice, esp a landlord on NYE.



strung out said:


> it's the most ridiculous plotline in the whole world. seriously, fuck this shit.


The story would be great if it was just the SID aspect and not this hideously stupid baby swap thing on top.


----------



## Geri (Jan 4, 2011)

Apparently there have been over 3,000 complaints.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm only an occasional dipper into the world of eastenders but wtf? so kat and alphie's baby dies except it isn't their baby? is that right?


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm only an occasional dipper into the world of eastenders but wtf? so kat and alphie's baby dies except it isn't their baby? is that right?


ronnie's baby dies at a day old and she loses the plot and swaps it for kat and alfies baby who is alive and well
stupid isn't it


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 4, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Alfie wasn't even interested in it.


 
It isn't his baby.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2011)

wtf? she swapped a dead baby for a live one?


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> It isn't his baby.


 no it is his brothers isn't it



Orang Utan said:


> wtf? she swapped a dead baby for a live one?


yep, she went walking with the dead baby in a haze and heard kats baby crying from the square so went upstairs and swapped it, left the dead one in kats crib and took the live one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2011)

fucksake!


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2011)

it's so annoying as the SIDs storyline could have been a good one on it's own, only now it gets lost amongst this shit


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2011)

"If you've been affected by topics in the story, help is available ....."

.... says the announcer at the end!

So if anyone's ever swapped their dead baby for your live one ......

.... give 'em a bell.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> It isn't his baby.


 
True, good point.
But he did seem pretty excited and proud and all that good stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2011)

aqua said:


> it's so annoying as the SIDs storyline could have been a good one on it's own


its been done before though


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 5, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I don't have a baby, so don't know nuffink. But would it be normal to leave a brand new baby on its own for ages? I know they left Charlie with it, and the whole point of the plot is that he buggered off and got drunk. But wouldn't the dad just want to sit with it and stare and poke it and that, not go off and party downstairs. Alfie wasn't even interested in it.


 
No I don't think anyone would have left a newborn that long unless they were asleep themselves (that might have made more sense). They could easily have had the baby in a pram in the pub with them, newborns sleep through anything practically.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 5, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I don't have a baby, so don't know nuffink. But would it be normal to leave a brand new baby on its own for ages? I know they left Charlie with it, and the whole point of the plot is that he buggered off and got drunk. But wouldn't the dad just want to sit with it and stare and poke it and that, not go off and party downstairs. Alfie wasn't even interested in it.


 
Totally...who would leave a newborn baby on their own...and this includes Ronnie sleeping in a separate room in her flat. However Alfie was at the hospital with Kat who he found soaked in blood in bed...the ambulance was taking too long so he carried her in his big manly arms himself out of the pub. Whilst at the hospital he was asked to go get baby Tommy in order for mother/baby to bond...on his way back to do this Billy cornered him about the CD player not working. As far as Alfie knew Charlie was with him...and dear god AS IF you bloody would go downstairs for a beer!!!!!!

Now it seems at the moment that Max & Dot & possibly Roxy may be the only people able to say on sight that Ronnies baby looks different....I'm going to assume the mid-wife isn't going to work to professional standards and investigate where the bloody club-foot went.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

or that they might find an erroneous club foot on the dead baby when they do the post mortem


----------



## madzone (Jan 5, 2011)

It's all too stupid and gratuitous.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2011)

Amused to find my brother commenting on the interacial aspect of Carol's toyboy affair and not the fact that she is old enough to be his mum.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2011)

and her dead son's best mate. lol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> its been done before though


 
Yeah Debbie wasn't it, and her wimpy husband.  Can't remember his name though.  Russ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2011)

sue and ali 
can't remember a debbie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> sue and ali
> can't remember a debbie


 

Ah that's right.

Debbie was the one with long blonde hair.  Her husband *may* have been a doctor.  I think they were in it around the same time.


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> sue and ali
> can't remember a debbie



Wasn't she blonde and him dark, Scottish? He might have been killed if I recall. Think they were part of the original cast unless I'm getting my soaps mixed up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's Debbie and Andy (his real name was Ross, so I was near. He's dead now).  They were the first yuppie couple in Eastenders


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2011)

they didn't have a kid - he died trying to save one after she told him to drop dead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> they didn't have a kid - he died trying to save one after she told him to drop dead.


 

Yeah, I remember that *now*.  Just temporarily thought it was them that had the cot death.

He was apparently the first Eastender killed off.  Supposedly the producer wasn't happy about his affair with his on-screen wife


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2011)

I remember him! I quite liked him as I recall.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I remember him! I quite liked him as I recall.


 
I thought he was a bit of a drip


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2011)

I shall use my being about 6 as an excuse!

(I think so anyway. When was he in the show?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I shall use my being about 6 as an excuse!
> 
> (I think so anyway. When was he in the show?)


 

Was in it almost as soon as it started I think


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 6, 2011)

Sam Womack has resigned from Eastenders.


----------



## madzone (Jan 6, 2011)

I just heard on the radio that she tried to resign as soon as she read the scripts but that they persuaded her to stay and film them.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 6, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Sam Womack has resigned from Eastenders.


 
Handed her notice in last November after first reading the script apparently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

oh no.  First Stacey, now Ronnie

Suppose they'll have her slink off in shame after revealing the truth


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 6, 2011)

Stacey was a good character (at times) and ace actress though. Whereas Ronnie is just crap.


----------



## zenie (Jan 6, 2011)

Nooo I love Ronnie in all her totally fucked up glory, poor cow doesn't seem to have had much happiness in her life does she? 

The baby storyline is a bonkers and depressing though


----------



## keithy (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate how it is so gratuitous and sad but yet lacking in any drama or interest. I really didn't like the nye episode, I was sat on wtfftw's sofa going "but I just don't understand why they have to show all this, they got the point across when she looked intot he cot". Just horrible. And kind of offensive in a way that I'm doing a bad job of explaining.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bring back Mary the punk. These storylines are whack.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Stacey was a good character (at times) and ace actress though. Whereas Ronnie is just crap.


 

It doesn't matter, I'd still like her to be happy before she leaves


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2011)

6k complaints. Is on 1 o'clock news on Radio 4


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> sue and ali
> can't remember a debbie


 
'What's happened to little Ali, Soo! What's happened!!!!'

Lulz from the Mash...

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...berg-steps-down-from-eastenders-201101053398/

People complaining about fiction on telly. Fuck me. If you don't like it, turn the channel over. But no. You have to keep on watching, just to get more and more outraged at how insensitive it is, at how it's sensationallised tragedy _but you keep on watching_.



> Bring back Mary the punk. These storylines are whack.



Yeah, I remember Mary's Xmas episode when her kid died and she was all smacked out in that grotty damp basement she was living in. That's proper festive cheer. 

Loads of people complained about that too.

How about the storyline where Angie faked having cancer? And Den found out and dumped the divorce on her on Xmas day? How tasteless was that?


----------



## dylans (Jan 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 6k complaints. Is on 1 o'clock news on Radio 4


 
Complaining about a soap story is pretty stupid . However I am no longer going to watch it, not because it's "offensive" or because I object to the storyline but because it is totally depressing crap that is no longer entertaining in the slightest. I have no interest in spending 30 minutes of my time watching dead babies and their grieving parents.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a bit sad EastEnders thought 'only' losing a baby wouldn't be enough of a storyline on it's own, that it wouldn't pack enough punch with the audience, they had to have baby-snatching in it as well, all practically in the same take. I think that insults the audience quite a bit. Don't blame Samantha Womack for quitting if that's the reason she did it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 6, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> It's a bit sad EastEnders thought 'only' losing a baby wouldn't be enough of a storyline on it's own, that it wouldn't pack enough punch with the audience, they had to have baby-snatching in it as well, all practically in the same take. I think that insults the audience quite a bit. Don't blame Samantha Womack for quitting if that's the reason she did it.


 
Yeah I thought that.
I found the most disturbing bit was when she was wandering around the square clutching the dead baby. That gave me shivers.


----------



## Santino (Jan 6, 2011)

If you've spent 10 or 20 years enjoying a product, and then that product changes in such a way that you think you can no longer enjoy it, it is reasonable to let the makers of that product know why, on the basis that they can only make it if people continue to enjoy it.


----------



## keithy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah for me it was all the fucking needless stuff with her wandering around and where you realise, ffs, she is now stuck with a baby she won't be able to bond with and can't even grieve for her baby. I dunno. Just didn't like it. It wasn't the content it was the way it was so gratuitous. Also it's one of those frustrating storylines, isn't it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2011)

they're shortening the storyline in response to complaints:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/jan/06/eastenders-complaints-cot-death?CMP=twt_fd


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> they're shortening the storyline in response to complaints:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/jan/06/eastenders-complaints-cot-death?CMP=twt_fd


 
and Samantha Womack is denying the storyline is her reason for leaving (so I heard on the news)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2011)

who's she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2011)

oh, i thought she had a different name.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2011)

the amazing thing is not ronnie's baby swap, but that no-one's noticed the fact that ben was swapped while he was in jail


----------



## Santino (Jan 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i thought she had a different name.


 
Samantha J. Anus?


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2011)

her dad's called hugh, ya know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i thought she had a different name.



Oh yeah, Samantha Janus.  Sorry

eta:  Womack's her married name


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

strung out said:


> the amazing thing is not ronnie's baby swap, but that no-one's noticed the fact that ben was swapped while he was in jail


 

Everyone's noticed, same as they noticed when Sam Mitchell was replaced, then came back


----------



## Santino (Jan 6, 2011)

If someone did come back from a long time away and looked totally different, but everyone else seemed not to notice, I reckon I would just go along with it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2011)

why would you expect people to comment on changed appearances? the actor has changed, not the character


----------



## Iguana (Jan 7, 2011)

Santino said:


> If someone did come back from a long time away and looked totally different, but everyone else seemed not to notice, I reckon I would just go along with it.


 
They had great fun with that on Due South when David Marciano, Ray, left the show between season 2 and 3.  Fraser went on holidays and came back to find Callum Keith Rennie in his place insisting he was Ray.  There is a whole episode where Fraser is trying to find out why everyone is insisting that this blatantly different man is his friend.  Then he pretends to go along with it so he can sneakily find proof that he is in fact a different person.  It was the funniest cast change ever.


----------



## Santino (Jan 7, 2011)

Iguana said:


> They had great fun with that on Due South when David Marciano, Ray, left the show between season 2 and 3.  Fraser went on holidays and came back to find Callum Keith Rennie in his place insisting he was Ray.  There is a whole episode where Fraser is trying to find out why everyone is insisting that this blatantly different man is his friend.  Then he pretends to go along with it so he can sneakily find proof that he is in fact a different person.  It was the funniest cast change ever.



That whole plot bemused me.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 7, 2011)

And there was this great "out-take" from Neighbours when the original Libby returned after a different actor played her for a few months.
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid20170988001?bctid=22856795001


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

Iguana said:


> They had great fun with that on Due South when David Marciano, Ray, left the show between season 2 and 3.  Fraser went on holidays and came back to find Callum Keith Rennie in his place insisting he was Ray.  There is a whole episode where Fraser is trying to find out why everyone is insisting that this blatantly different man is his friend.  Then he pretends to go along with it so he can sneakily find proof that he is in fact a different person.  It was the funniest cast change ever.


 
Yeah, that's a good one.  And what's happened to Due South?  They started repeating it on BBC2 in the afternoons and suddenly stopped?

Doesn't matter anyway as I have the whole series on DVD


----------



## ymu (Jan 7, 2011)

It was a running gag in Roseanne for a while too. The original actor who played Becky was replaced and then came back and then alternated the role with the second actor for a while.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it just me or is the new Ben acting the part like it was The Krays?


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually like eastenders regardless of whatever shit plot is running but this lately has got me depressed aswell.. f*ckin rubbish the writers need a slap. And shane f*ckin richie cant act miserable he's no good at it, watching those idiots (especially him) pretending like they have lost a baby makes me quite upset and mad and its just gloomy tv all round thats making me hate the writers... and the actors to a lesser extent for aggreing to do it.

really bizzare, really shite

peace


----------



## Wookey (Jan 9, 2011)

I watched EE over Christmas for the first time in many months, and it was badly scripted, badly plotted, poorly acted and badly directed. I am rather surprised no-one mentions it.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> I usually like eastenders regardless of whatever shit plot is running but this lately has got me depressed aswell.. f*ckin rubbish the writers need a slap. And shane f*ckin richie cant act miserable he's no good at it, watching those idiots (especially him) pretending like they have lost a baby makes me quite upset and mad and its just gloomy tv all round thats making me hate the writers... and the actors to a lesser extent for aggreing to do it.
> 
> really bizzare, really shite
> 
> peace


 
Shane Ritchie's version of acting grief is to just stop moving his mouth


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 10, 2011)

Complaining about the lack of realism in EastEnders is like moaning that Monster Munch crisps don't taste of monsters




			
				Mr Brooker said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely certain I can pinpoint the moment I first realised EastEnders isn't a documentary...Or when Janine got so agoraphobic she sat indoors eating dog food. Or when Janine ran over Danielle in a car. Or when Janine framed Stacey by stabbing herself on Christmas Day. Or when Janine slept with Ian Beale and then blackmailed him by threatening to tell his third wife, Laura. Or when Janine slept with Ian Beale and then blackmailed him by threatening to tell his fourth wife, Jane. Or when, while Googling a list of Janine's crimes, I realised Beale had managed to convince four whole women to marry him.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> I usually like eastenders regardless of whatever shit plot is running but this lately has got me depressed aswell.. f*ckin rubbish the writers need a slap. And shane f*ckin richie cant act miserable he's no good at it, watching those idiots (especially him) pretending like they have lost a baby makes me quite upset and mad and its just gloomy tv all round thats making me hate the writers... and the actors to a lesser extent for aggreing to do it.
> 
> really bizzare, really shite
> 
> peace


 
Mrs27 is an EE addict,but even she hasn;t been as keen to watch recently and says that the current storyline is getting her down and depresssing her.I wonder how many people will be turning off never to return? Its things like this that kill soaps.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow! That was total shite wasn't it? I know they've  re filmed to try and get this storyline over with - couldn't you just tell. That long scene with those two girls (one a minor character and one we've never seen before) was such an obvious shoe-in.. was it even scripted? It looked like they had been left to come up with some improvisation. They don't often film such long scenes with minor characters in it (esp when the scene was so dull and pointless as well). Even the acting looked like a read-thru/ rehearsal and was quite flat, without any of the usual production (camera cutting away, etc).
I actually felt sorry for the actors in it, esp Sam Womack.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 11, 2011)

do you think that's it though? i mean, if that happened to me, I'd just assume Ronnie had gone totally loopy and given her baby up out of guilt b'cos hers is alive and Kat and Alfie's isn't. Would it really even cross your mind that she'd have swapped the babys round?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm confused as to whether that was the rewrite, or whether that had always been planned to happen (and Kat will just think she's gone loopy as said above and will give the baby straight back, etc) as I'm sure they said the rewritten new ending would be happening in March.
But as _angel_ says, that long scene with the two girls was very weird and did seem shoehorned in.
Verrrrrry confusing!

I guess we'll find out on Thursday.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that long scene with the two girls (that came flying out of nowhere) was quickly improvised to fill a gap. Not even EastEnders is _that_ bad usually with the writing and production.


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2011)

I've given up on it. I'd like to be entertained, not depressed.


----------



## pk (Jan 12, 2011)

miserable misery that needs fucking off


----------



## pk (Jan 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> Its things like this that kill soaps.


 
good. hope it does.


----------



## zenie (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought the Jodie and Poppy scene was quite funny, I used to know girls like that  I quite like Shane Ritchie's acting guess I'm alone in this though. 

TBh although the storyline is fuckin dark, I'm still addicted


----------



## Pip (Jan 12, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> do you think that's it though? i mean, if that happened to me, I'd just assume Ronnie had gone totally loopy and given her baby up out of guilt b'cos hers is alive and Kat and Alfie's isn't. Would it really even cross your mind that she'd have swapped the babys round?


 
A couple of things have implied that Kat's got a sixth sense about the whole thing 

It was well weird. They filmed it quickly though huh? Doesn't this mess up the stories for the next six weeks? Are we going to be treated to shit sub-Mike Leigh improv for the next couple of months?


----------



## Santino (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe it'll be like the last weeks of Brookside when they only had one camera and every episode was just long scenes of dialogue with no camera movement.


----------



## madzone (Jan 12, 2011)

I lol'd at Jodie and Poppy. It wasn't shakespere but it was nice to have a bit of light relief. They reminded me of my old next door neighbour.


----------



## Pip (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not convinced. Too self aware, like when EE try and do gangsters or blitz spirit.


----------



## madzone (Jan 12, 2011)

Pip said:


> I'm not convinced. Too self aware, like when EE try and do gangsters or blitz spirit.


 
Yeah but it was ok for a shoe-in.


----------



## Pip (Jan 12, 2011)

It could have been worse, I'll give them that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 12, 2011)

i also liked the Jodie and Poppy bit. Maybe that means i'm shallow and have no sense of what's good etc, but i don't care. It made me laugh. They're better actors than that Shane Ritchie, who just makes me cringe every time he comes on screen.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 12, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, if Eastenders was in anyway realistic it would be about web designers wearing barbours frequenting a stripped brick wall interior gastro pub. And the subplots would revolve around totally unrelated characters stabbing each other in sink estates.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 14, 2011)

There was a shot of a plate of bacon and beans for about 30 seconds last nigght, to say nothing of several "scenes" essentially consisting of actors walking from A to B, with no dialogue whatsoever...


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

Iplayering now. This is so bad


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 14, 2011)

what happened in last nights ep? Does everyone know about the baby swap now?


----------



## pk (Jan 14, 2011)

BBC - pissing on the grief of bereaved parents for its cheap nasty soap


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 14, 2011)

I love this thread, it saves me ever having to do anything as odious as actually _watch_ EE.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 14, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> There was a shot of a plate of bacon and beans for about 30 seconds last nigght, to say nothing of several "scenes" essentially consisting of actors walking from A to B, with no dialogue whatsoever...


 
Very Eastern European arthouse cinema.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 14, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Very Eastern European arthouse cinema.


 
I don't think it's deliberate, however. More "what the fuck are we going to fill thirty minutes with"?

They totally trashed poor Charlie leaving the square - and why didn't he leave in his own cab??


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, Darren holding that plate in cafe was just bizarre. WTF?


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

And *I FUCKING HATE WHEN THEY PLAY THE POIGNANT THEME*


----------



## Iguana (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't watch EE but I almost want to in order to see the bizarre filler scenes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe the dialogue between dopey whatshername and the new girl is their way of introducing new girl as well as filling.  Maybe she's really going to end up with Tamwar


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 14, 2011)

is anyone going to tell me what happened last night...? anything of significance?


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

After Ronnie gave Kat her baby, Kat thrust it back, and after some wailing and blah blah Charlie got on a tube, which as we all know means he'll never be seen again.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 14, 2011)

So kat thinks Ronnie's gone mad then? The baby swap thing hasn't been twigged yet?


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2011)

nope, apparently the baby looking just like tommy, one of the babies having a club foot and not the other and ronnie trying to give the baby back still hasn't made people twig


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

Not yet, expecting something stupid again tonight though


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2011)

3 Minutre close up of Darren shaving.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2011)

Well that was a load of shite


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2011)

Ooh, didn't need to see that. 

Is it true EE poached writers from Hollyoaks to spice it up and that's why it's gone downhill? Hope they sack the cunts if it is.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2011)

They were so desperate they let Tracey talk!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2011)

zoooo said:


> They were so desperate they let Tracey talk!


 

Yeah, but they do often let her speak, but it's only one word or one syllable


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2011)

Hee, yeah. It felt like about 10 minutes today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Hee, yeah. It felt like about 10 minutes today.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Pip said:


> Ooh, didn't need to see that.
> 
> Is it true EE poached writers from Hollyoaks to spice it up and that's why it's gone downhill? Hope they sack the cunts if it is.


 
They've got Corrie's star writer!


----------



## Pip (Jan 15, 2011)

WHAT!? I call sabotage.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted some time ago that finances seem to be an irrelevance on EE and people acquire and lose money in the blink of an eye. But can someone please explain to me how Phil can afford to buy a night club and how Roxy has spunked £3M in 12 months with fuck all to show for it?


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2011)

Phil stole it.


----------



## Pip (Jan 16, 2011)

He only stole £20k of it, she spent the rest on Mai Tais with Christian.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2011)

magneze said:


> Phil stole it.


 
All £3million!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pip said:


> He only stole £20k of it, she spent the rest on Mai Tais with Christian.


 
He wouldnt have bought a night club for £20k tho would he, and hasnt he already used it to buy a house?


----------



## Pip (Jan 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> He wouldnt have bought a night club for £20k tho would he, and hasnt he already used it to buy a house?


 
I think he used it to sent up his criminal empire


----------



## FoxyRed (Jan 17, 2011)

Hes been ringing cars. Oh and selling knocked off jewelerry.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't watch this except I had 20 mins. between something else on Sunday but it seems one person's "filling in" is anothers counterpoint. Fwiw the boy between the two girls (Poppy was one?) seemed to be the focus, though I'm sure the girls were also part of that.

I knew a guy once who wrote a few episodes of this - surprisingly well paid if you have the various disciplines required, even if you don't always get it, after a hundred script meetings about every aspect of every script, it's all there for a reason. They really do have enough characters and ideas to fill the space.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> They've got Corrie's star writer!


just catching up with last week's now and the comic scenes in the pub with those two lasses is well corrie.
who are they? are they related to anyone in the square?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2011)

The second girl has never been seen before (I think), but the main one is the daughter of a woman Max was dating and the girlfriend of another main character. She's in it a lot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm always fascinated by the amount of people that use the laundrette.  I wonder what percentage of residents on Eastenders own a washing machine?


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2011)

And they all seem to get service washes, unless they want to have a long deep meaningful one-to-one with Dot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

story said:


> And they all seem to get service washes, unless they want to have a long deep meaningful one-to-one with Dot


 
Yeah, as if they're too busy or too far away to keep an eye on their own washing.  Wonder how far the pub is from the laundrette?  WHen I used to use one, I'd sit and have a pint whilst waiting


----------



## strung out (Jan 17, 2011)

zoooo said:


> The second girl has never been seen before (I think), but the main one is the daughter of a woman Max was dating and the girlfriend of another main character. She's in it a lot.


 
the second girl was lauren wasn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> the second girl was lauren wasn't it?


 
No, it was Max's bit of fluff's daughter's friend

(I'm hopeless with names).  It was like two blonde bimbos (except one of them was a brunette)


----------



## strung out (Jan 17, 2011)

oh right, i wasn't really watching properly. just assumed it was the new lauren taking the piss out of poppy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> oh right, i wasn't really watching properly. just assumed it was the new lauren taking the piss out of poppy


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just catching up with last week's now and the comic scenes in the pub with those two lasses is well corrie.
> who are they? are they related to anyone in the square?


 
I actually think that was written by a long time EastEnders writer, not the corrie guy who seems to have done a few episodes a little while back.
I still think those two girls were more or less improvisation drafted in to fill a whole load of cut scenes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2011)

I've given up on EE and just watch that show about Jordan these days.


----------



## Pip (Jan 18, 2011)

Dunno if it's babygate filler, but I quite like these long dialogue scenes; it really fucks me off when EE dart from scene to scene every two seconds.

ETA this is of no interest to any of you, I'm sure, but Whit looks so much like my old flatmate it's untrue. Freaks me out four times a week.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought today's was quite good.
And Tiffany is so cute, also Max, coming in and rescuing her was sweet.


----------



## Pip (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah they redeemed themselves by about 5p today


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2011)

I felt a bit sorry for Carol. She hasn't done anything wrong!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2011)

She was a bit stupid with Tiffany.
And she lied quite a bit.
And has terrible self awareness.
But Connor's the tosser, not her, in general.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2011)

Geri said:


> I felt a bit sorry for Carol. She hasn't done anything wrong!


 
She was nasty to Tiffany so she's definitely a wrong 'un.  Tiffany's lovely


----------



## dylans (Jan 19, 2011)

zoooo said:


> She was a bit stupid with Tiffany.
> And she lied quite a bit.
> And has terrible self awareness.
> But Connor's the tosser, not her, in general.


 
Why is Connor the tosser.? I think he has genuine feelings for Carol but her embarrassment drove him away. Yeah he shagged Whitney but she did throw herself on him and wouldn't take no for an answer. He comes out looking like the villain but he hasn't really done anything wrong.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, she threw herself at him so he had no choice...
I forgot, men aren't capable of saying no.

:/


----------



## dylans (Jan 19, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Oh, she threw herself at him so he had no choice...
> I forgot, men aren't capable of saying no.
> 
> :/


 
No he had a choice. He chose to shag her. It just doesn't mean he is "tosser" for doing so. Just human


----------



## Pip (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you remember when Carol said to Connor 'don't touch Whit, she's damaged goods, she's been abused' and Connor got a glint in his eye and went round and shagged her? They're both tossers but I felt a bit sorry for Carol too.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 19, 2011)

Pip said:


> Dunno if it's babygate filler, but I quite like these long dialogue scenes; it really fucks me off when EE dart from scene to scene every two seconds.
> 
> ETA this is of no interest to any of you, I'm sure, but Whit looks so much like my old flatmate it's untrue. Freaks me out four times a week.


 
I think we're back to 'proper writing' if you can call it that! Everytime EE have a 'big story line' it almost always vanishes after two weeks for a while, I think to give the cast and crew a rest, mainly, and they pick up another storyline.


----------



## Pip (Jan 19, 2011)

They still need to sort their lighting out though.


----------



## keithy (Jan 19, 2011)

I fancy Max


----------



## dylans (Jan 19, 2011)

Pip said:


> Don't you remember when Carol said to Connor 'don't touch Whit, she's damaged goods, she's been abused' and Connor got a glint in his eye and went round and shagged her? They're both tossers but I felt a bit sorry for Carol too.


 
And that "warning" was from a neutral relative whos only concern was the welfare of her "niece" and nothing to do with Carol wanting to keep him for herself. ?Being "damaged" didn't seem to stop Carol from shagging him on the day of her son's funeral
I think this storyline is quite well written to tbh. It's more about weakness and need rather than people being good or bad. Human ambiguity, weakness and contradictions are more believable than the  usual black and white, good/bad simplistic story lines. 

And no baby swap crap yay.


----------



## story (Jan 19, 2011)

keithy said:


> I fancy Max


 
His RL mum works in Brixton Wholefoods.


----------



## Pip (Jan 19, 2011)

dylans said:


> And that "warning" was from a neutral relative whos only concern was the welfare of her "niece" and nothing to do with Carol wanting to keep him for herself. ?Being "damaged" didn't seem to stop Carol from shagging him on the day of her son's funeral
> I think this storyline is quite well written to tbh. It's more about weakness and need rather than people being good or bad. Human ambiguity, weakness and contradictions are more believable than the  usual black and white, good/bad simplistic story lines.
> 
> And no baby swap crap yay.


 
No, there was definitely a nuance of 'I fancy the Kevin Cline market pants off you and want you all to myself'. I agree, good, subtleish storyline.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2011)

story said:


> His RL mum works in Brixton Wholefoods.


 
Kat's RL mum is a recptionist at HBG Construction in Camberley.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 19, 2011)

It's all quite disturbing tbh - did anyone notice the other day when she was talking about Conor, she said Billie by mistake. I mean, Conor is obv a Billie type replacement for her, but the fact that Billie was her son, is erm...kind of wrong. In the extreme!


----------



## Pip (Jan 19, 2011)

This was touched on a bit yesterday by Max, but in quite a sweet and sensitive way.


----------



## keithy (Jan 19, 2011)

A *sexy way*


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 19, 2011)

urgh, Max is vile. I dont get the attraction atall


----------



## Pip (Jan 19, 2011)

What? Since when is Max attractive?

E2A:* KEITHY!*


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> It's all quite disturbing tbh - did anyone notice the other day when she was talking about Conor, she said Billie by mistake. I mean, Conor is obv a Billie type replacement for her, but the fact that Billie was her son, is erm...kind of wrong. In the extreme!


 
In a sexy way?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this your most popular thread BA?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2011)

God no, lib-dems are shit has loads more.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2011)

Connor is most definitely a tosser.

Max was very sweet with Tiffany. Not enough to make me fancy him, but I can see why some people do!


----------



## dylans (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone else notice the dialogue was totally out of Sync tonight?


----------



## IC3D (Jan 21, 2011)

dylans said:


> Anyone else notice the dialogue was totally out of Sync tonight?


 
No but I felt time dragging. What did Robbie die of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

IC3D said:


> No but I felt time dragging. What did Robbie die of.


 

I didn't know he was dead


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2011)

He's not!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2011)

zoooo said:


> He's not!


 
He's in India isn't he?  Why's IC3D asking what he died of?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2011)

Wishful thinking. WHY DO YOU HATE ROBBIE, IC3D?


----------



## zenie (Jan 21, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Connor is most definitely a tosser.
> 
> Max was very sweet with Tiffany. Not enough to make me fancy him, but I can see why some people do!


 
oh god he's lovely 

I cried and cried tonight


----------



## IC3D (Jan 21, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Wishful thinking. WHY DO YOU HATE ROBBIE, IC3D?


 
I don't someone involved told me he dies maybe I shouldn't of said anything.


----------



## Pip (Jan 24, 2011)

Why are some of these scenes soft focus?! It's doing my nut.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 24, 2011)

Albert


----------



## Pip (Jan 24, 2011)

You're right to look scared Syed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2011)

Why's Roxy not offered to have a baby for Ronnie before?

How many bedrooms does Pat's house have?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why's Roxy not offered to have a baby for Ronnie before?
> 
> How many bedrooms does Pat's house have?



Your quiz is pants Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Your quiz is pants Minnie.


 
It's not a quiz  

Anyway, it's better than your poll


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not a quiz
> 
> Anyway, it's better than your poll



You are not wrong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> You are not wrong.


 
You could always try doing it again, just for pogo's benefit of course


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe on his travels Albert will find that other dog that Lucas 'disposed of' but who I think is STILL ALIIIIIIVE.


----------



## strung out (Jan 24, 2011)

max is the best character/actor in it


----------



## Looby (Jan 25, 2011)

I bloody hate Carol and have done from the minute she came back. 

She's a spiteful, bitter, nasty cowbag.

I can't feel sorry for her at all, even when Billie died. 

If this was IRL I would be a very bad person.

This Roxy thing is really annoying me too, we need more of an explanation about her millions.

For a start, Archie had other assets like that big house in Weymouth. It can't be all gone.


----------



## Pip (Jan 25, 2011)

Her and Christian can get through _a lot_ of mai tais.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 25, 2011)

Roxy losing all her loot is the one thing I do believe. She's like one of these lottery winners that end up on the dole after a year or two. The character is so thick, I believe she'd have spent the lot on fripperies!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Roxy losing all her loot is the one thing I do believe. She's like one of these lottery winners that end up on the dole after a year or two. The character is so thick, I believe she'd have spent the lot on fripperies!


 
Indeed:






Lotto Lout Back On Dole after squandering his £9.7m on drugs and prostitutes


----------



## zoooo (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't hate many people but I hate him. Kind of inexplicably. But I do.

Back to EE, Carol is pretty unlikeable, but Whitney is doing my head in too at the moment. She's so flipping tantrum-y. 
I like the way the baby swap storyline has completely disappeared... :/


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 25, 2011)

Are we supposed to believe that Roxy is _pregnant_ about half an hour after a bunk up with Christian, or did they mean something else by 'the deed is done'?? I was busy doing stuff whilst this was on so may have missed the finer erm points.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Are we supposed to believe that Roxy is _pregnant_ about half an hour after a bunk up with Christian, or did they mean something else by 'the deed is done'?? I was busy doing stuff whilst this was on so may have missed the finer erm points.



Did the two of them shag?  I must have missed that bit.  I assumed it was going to be a turkey baster job


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 26, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Squandering"?


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did the two of them shag?  I must have missed that bit.  I assumed it was going to be a turkey baster job


 
I don't think we were shown that. I am wondering now if what she meant about the deed being done meant she had indeed turkey bastered herself with Christians spunk. Ewwww.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 26, 2011)

Presumably it's the actions associated with the getting of Christian's spunk into the baster that is the uck factor here?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2011)

It's the thought of handling anyone's cold spunk from a container, I'd say.
Pretty unappealing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I don't think we were shown that. I am wondering now if what she meant about the deed being done meant she had indeed turkey bastered herself with Christians spunk. Ewwww.


 

Well she gave him a bag so I was assuming the bag contained a container for him to do the deed in?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah she had his spunk in the fridge and her mum found it.
Cold Christian cream


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> "Squandering"?


 



			
				George Best said:
			
		

> I spent 90% of my money on women and drink. The rest I wasted


----------



## badlands (Jan 26, 2011)

Eastenders is minging


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2011)

badlands said:


> Eastenders is minging


 
Just since you stopped writing for it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2011)

So what will the story be

a) She gets pregnant and gives the baby to Roxy after Roxy hands Kat's baby back 
b) She gets pregnant and gives the baby to Christian and Syed
c) She gets pregnant and decides she wants to keep it as soon as she has it
d) She doesn't get pregnant and will have to keep basting indefinitely
e) She gets pregnant and gives the baby to Christian and Syed and changes her mind months later and snatches the baby back
f) Other


----------



## zoooo (Jan 27, 2011)

All of the above!

(You mean Ronnie) 

Surely C though, that always happens.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 27, 2011)

zoooo said:


> All of the above!
> 
> (You mean Ronnie)
> 
> Surely C though, that always happens.



What a pillock.  Yes, Ronnie I mean


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2011)

Weren't Christian and Syed going round to say they'd changed their minds which is why they looked so horrified?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So what will the story be
> 
> a) She gets pregnant and gives the baby to Roxy after Roxy hands Kat's baby back
> b) She gets pregnant and gives the baby to Christian and Syed
> ...


 
g) She offers Roxy a facial, and sprays the contents of the turkey baster on her.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh poor Heather... She needs to find a golden ticket.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Oh poor Heather... She needs to find a golden ticket.


 

To leave the show hopefully


----------



## Pip (Feb 21, 2011)

That storyline was bloody stupid. The whole episode was totally weird too.


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2011)

what happened to heather at the end? totally wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> what happened to heather at the end? totally wasn't paying attention.


 

Not sure myself, I wasn't paying attention either.  It's just gone totally shit


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 22, 2011)

Heather is bloody annoying though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

So, gossip in the office tells me that Janine is off on another psycho-spell? Is this true? I might start watching it again if she's getting ready to moider someone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> So, gossip in the office tells me that Janine is off on another psycho-spell? Is this true? I might start watching it again if she's getting ready to moider someone.


 
Janine is corrupting Whitney


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 22, 2011)

It's lost the bizarre edge recently, concentrating heavily on the shit aspect.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> It's lost the bizarre edge recently, concentrating heavily on the shit aspect.



Probably because of the whole Ronnie/Kat baby storyline being scrapped earlier than they'd anticipated?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 22, 2011)

Possibly - maybe there's been a collective failure of nerve since that public reaction to that ridiculosity.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

I want someone to start a cult in Albert Square. One with beards & chanting, and dubious initiation rites. I'd like to see Phil join it, take it over, and use it for 'jobs'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> I want someone to start a cult in Albert Square. One with beards & chanting, and dubious initiation rites. I'd like to see Phil join it, take it over, and use it for 'jobs'.


 
Yeah, I reckon Whitney would join a cult


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 22, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> I want someone to start a cult in Albert Square. One with beards & chanting, and dubious initiation rites. I'd like to see Phil join it, take it over, and use it for 'jobs'.


 
They already did a cult! Back ages ago, they had that girl (Sarah??) getting involved in it.


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> So, gossip in the office tells me that Janine is off on another psycho-spell? Is this true? I might start watching it again if she's getting ready to moider someone.


 
Whitney ends up on the game innit?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

Janine - Top Pimpin'


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> They already did a cult! Back ages ago, they had that girl (Sarah??) getting involved in it.


 
Oh yes! The girl from _My Family_.


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

so what's this rob up to then?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 24, 2011)

He's swapped the goldfish-carrying platform boots for a Mercedes and has his beady Mancunian eyes on the confused, abused one I think. Shameless.


----------



## Pip (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> so what's this rob up to then?


 
Being fit and lovely


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

you reckon? he's got a funny face.


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

by the way, if he turns out to be a mental/rapist, i'm going to go back and quote your post.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2011)

he's obviously a pimp. he may as well be wearing a fur coat and have a diamond studded cane ffs.


----------



## Pip (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope. No way. He just wants Whit to be happy and to buy her teddies. This is gonna be Whitney's big happy storyline


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

oh i do so hope you're right


----------



## Pip (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

bit like how ronnie having a baby was her big happy storyline


----------



## metalguru (Feb 24, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Oh yes! The girl from _My Family_.



The time when Sarah and Teresa di Marco were friends was one of my favourite periods of Eastenders.


----------



## Pip (Feb 24, 2011)

Everything's coming up Whitney, you mark my words!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2011)

i will.


----------



## Pip (Feb 24, 2011)

This is where I disappear forever.


----------



## Looby (Feb 25, 2011)

Look Pip, that nice man has given Whitney a phone. What a lovely guy with no agenda. ; )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2011)

"If you have been affected by Whitney's story"

Yeah I have, someone gave me a phone and it doesn't fucking work


----------



## zoooo (Feb 25, 2011)

I know! She didn't even have a story in that episode! Over doing it slightly, there.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 25, 2011)

metalguru said:


> The time when Sarah and Teresa di Marco were friends was one of my favourite periods of Eastenders.


 
Aw. I did like the di Marco years.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 25, 2011)

Is that guy Lip from Shameless?


----------



## FoxyRed (Feb 28, 2011)

How can mo afford that big house all by herself??


----------



## IC3D (Mar 4, 2011)

WTF Ben looks like a generic serial killer, plot developing? (not seen the new actor, cough, lol)


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2011)

a particularly uplifting episode tonight.


----------



## magneze (Mar 17, 2011)

It's going to be resolved during Comic Relief tomorrow. Maybe Whitney's boyfriend is a magician and she's his assistant and it's all a hilarious misunderstanding as they are driven off at speed to a Red Nose party.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2011)

At least it's realistic.
All northern men are in fact evil.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Eat.Your.Turkey.Mo


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2011)

Is that you, Trevor?


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Dont hit me with the Iron zoooo!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2011)

That was one shit tram


----------



## Geri (Apr 16, 2011)

Last night's episode was a corker.

What's going on with Kat's face though? Has Jessie Wallace been overdoing the botox?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 16, 2011)

Geri said:


> Last night's episode was a corker.
> 
> What's going on with Kat's face though? Has Jessie Wallace been overdoing the botox?


 
I did wonder that as well!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 16, 2011)

Loved Friday's episode.
Kat's face was bloody scary. Ace though.


----------



## ymu (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought it was really shit. Possibly because I haven't  really been following Ronnie's vacant-but-lucid act much. The dialogue with Jack at the hospital was shit. _"You're not his father and I'm not explaining any more even though I could because the scriptwriters want you to misunderstand what I mean."_


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 17, 2011)

"I want to tell you, but I can't"

"You dont understand"

"Please, just leave me alone"

"I love you, and there's nothing wrong with me"


If we create a soundboard, we could in fact have replaced Ronnie well over a month ago.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 17, 2011)

ymu said:


> I thought it was really shit. Possibly because I haven't  really been following Ronnie's vacant-but-lucid act much. The dialogue with Jack at the hospital was shit. _"You're not his father and I'm not explaining any more even though I could because the scriptwriters want you to misunderstand what I mean."_


 
Heh!


----------



## metalguru (Apr 18, 2011)

It's an ordeal to watch it at the moment.


----------



## story (Apr 19, 2011)

To my shame, I made my 13 year old goddaughter to watch the omnibus edition on Sunday. She claims never to have seen a single episode (some kind of Westcountry endurance thing, it seems) but I wanted to see the baby handover. I made her turn change the channel from a crappy music show so I could watch Ronnie and Cat do their silent screamy stuff.

I'm so glad this plot line is coming to it's conclusion. Now we can get on with a different bizarre an shit plotline.


----------



## strung out (Apr 19, 2011)

it's well funny. jack's acting today was hilarious


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 19, 2011)

What has Jesse Wallace done to her face...? I thought she was auditioning for some kind of horror movie last night!


----------



## _angel_ (May 1, 2011)

How many jobs do the Massoods have between them? Nobody could possibly find that many hours in a day....??


----------



## Pip (May 12, 2011)

Wrt Fatboy and Mercy, can EE seriously fucking not get their own storylines?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 14, 2011)

Last night episode  with Janine showing some humanity as her  gran died was quite touching  I liked that character & think it's a shame they have killed her off already

why was the cafe still open at 4am?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2011)

Poor Janine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, poor Janine, but it was obvious everyone would assume she'd done away with the old biddy

Janine's a great character  

Still miss Stacey though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Last night episode  with Janine showing some humanity as her  gran died was quite touching  I liked that character & think it's a shame they have killed her off already
> 
> why was the cafe still open at 4am?



'cos it's an all-night cafe?


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

Charlie Brooks last night was immense.

At last they gave her some acting.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2011)

She's brilliant. I love Janine.

I wonder what happened to the little brunette girl who played her back in the day?

Oh, apparently there have been 3 different Janines! I meant this one:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't quite make out whether Tanya's been tangoed or is looking jaundiced


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 7, 2011)

B...b.....b....b....wahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2011)

What sentence did Ronnie get?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 7, 2011)

Three years.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 7, 2011)

Three years, Cat forgave her.

I didn't really cry.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 8, 2011)

Yay Janiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 8, 2011)

This'll be great, she's gonna be well tacky


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 8, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Three years, Cat forgave her.
> 
> I didn't really cry.


 
I sniffed....


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 8, 2011)

Frankie Jack said:


> I sniffed....



I may have blurred


----------



## Kippa (Jul 11, 2011)

Many years ago I used to watch Eastenders, but now it has turned plain negative, nasty and sensationalist.  At least with Corrie you get some humour and positive storylines in it.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 11, 2011)

Kippa said:


> Many years ago I used to watch Eastenders, but now it has turned plain negative, nasty and sensationalist.  At least with Corrie you get some humour and positive storylines in it.


 
.......errrr you watched Corrie lately?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2011)

"granmas" you fucked that up said. Saved it mind.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2011)

Eh?
Did you write that in your sleep?


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2011)

What did Eddie's letter say?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 30, 2011)

We don't know yet... that's the point!


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah, OK - I was looking away. But Jean read it?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 31, 2011)

Geri said:


> Ah, OK - I was looking away. But Jean read it?



no she did'nt. 
 when she said 'I know what your secret is' she was referring to his underwear


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor old Jean.

I quite like the very new young Moon boy, but I HATE the new young one before him. The 'ladies man', he is just awful.


----------



## magneze (Aug 2, 2011)

Eastenders is especially shit at the moment. It's like Archie was such a successful character they've decided to make 50% of the male cast manipulative twats.


----------



## veracity (Aug 2, 2011)

magneze said:


> Eastenders is especially shit at the moment. It's like Archie was such a successful character they've decided to make 50% of the male cast manipulative twats.


 I think that's really a motif they've been using since the archetypal ubertwat Den Watts tbh.


----------



## magneze (Aug 2, 2011)

veracity said:


> I think that's really a motif they've been using since the archetypal ubertwat Den Watts tbh.


Yes, but it's increased to about half of the male cast, whereas it used to be one or two.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 2, 2011)

They've always wanted alpha males in EastEnders. I don't like the way there's been a flash flood of new characters, again.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate the riddiculous 'comedy' storyline with Ian and the new woman. 
I also hate the riddiculous 'comedy' scenes with Popsy and the other stupidly ditzy one. It's so contrived. 
Oh, and I also hate bloody Tanya and her woe is me my life is awful, I stupidly married fit but dim Greg who I'm not really remotely interested in because for some unknown reason all I want to do is shag repulsive slimey Max despite the fact he's cheated on me 5 million times. 

I really need to stop watching eastenders....


----------



## magneze (Aug 3, 2011)

She's also forgotten that Max was so bad that she attempted to bury him alive. So has he for that matter. Daft.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 3, 2011)

The whole Max/Tanya thing again aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh why? Tanya is the least interesting character in any soap. Get rid of her.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 10, 2011)

at Tanya last night. Ending it with Max and then what can't have been much more than an hour later, rushing back to him, telling him she'd tried it but she just can't do it. Tried it for what - an hour?!?! 
Has anyone read the spoilers about Tanya btw...?


----------



## magneze (Aug 10, 2011)

Buried alive?


----------



## veracity (Aug 11, 2011)

magneze said:


> Buried alive?


If there's any justice in this world yes.

I know it's only a soap but sometimes they really test the boundaries of being believable. If I'd had a relationship like the rollercoaster ride that is Max and Tanya's I would be emigrating to the other side of the world to be rid of him. This affair is completely ridiculous.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 31, 2011)

So, what do we think about the return of Mandy? Took me a while to remember who she was (it has been 17 years after all)


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2011)

New level of shitness last night. At least they'll find the child porn on Beale's computer now.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> New level of shitness last night. At least they'll find the child porn on Beale's computer now.


What porn?  Who put it on there?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2011)

Suspected child porn i should say.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Suspected child porn i should say.


*slapsbutchersapronbackoftheheadinanamusingmanner* I gather _that_.  When was this put on?  Who by?  When was this shown to us?  Have I missed a raised eyebrow?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2011)

I think i did it about 14 minutes ago. He's your classic child porner though -  federation of small business membership, long standing inability to form lasting adult relationships without getting shot or arrested....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I think i did it about 14 minutes ago. He's your classic child porner though - federation of small business membership, long standing inability to form lasting adult relationships without getting shot or arrested....


but he's not a vicar or a teacher.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2011)

in fact, i'm not even sure that he's a responsible person within a catholic institution at all. I take it all back ian.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I think i did it about 14 minutes ago. He's your classic child porner though - federation of small business membership, long standing inability to form lasting adult relationships without getting shot or arrested....



+ bad hair + grey slacks and on and on


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got to say I'm finding David Essex unexpectedly good in this. My favourite bit is where he had to deliver the line "I'm tone deaf"


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I've got to say I'm finding David Essex unexpectedly good in this. My favourite bit is where he had to deliver the line "I'm tone deaf"



Didn't see that but loved when he served Abi and her boyfriend squash in coloured beakers on a tray. If you didn't see; ?Jason was trying to show off about being able to get a drink at the Vic due to him being faamly and David Essex said he would bring it over.


----------



## madzone (Sep 1, 2011)

Who's the blonde girl prancing round Ian's house in her undies?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> Who's the blonde girl prancing round Ian's house in her undies?



Mandy's back.  I liked Mandy


----------



## madzone (Sep 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Mandy's back. I liked Mandy



Who's mandy?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2011)

the blonde girl prancing round Ian's house in her undies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> Who's mandy?





Trouble.  *BIG *trouble.  Do you not remember her?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> the blonde girl prancing round Ian's house in her undies


----------



## madzone (Sep 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Trouble. *BIG *trouble. Do you not remember her?


I think the fact I've asked who she is would be a hint that I don't rememebr her 

I'm going to google it...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> I think the fact I've asked who she is would be a hint that I don't rememebr her
> 
> I'm going to google it...



Well I thought the fact that I said "BIG trouble" would be a reminder


----------



## madzone (Sep 1, 2011)

i've googled her and I vaguely remember who she is...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 1, 2011)

I've completely got out of the habit of watching stenders since moving house. Maybe it's time to break the habit....or just save the omnibus for hangovers like the good ole days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> i've googled her and I vaguely remember who she is...



only vaguely?   I remember her well.  Maybe you stopped watching for a while?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2011)

Is she one of the many who was also on Grange Hill?

I do remember her being on EastEnders, but can't really remember any of her storylines or who she was friends with/related to etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know.  I stopped watching Grange Hill maybe 1980.  Mandy wasn't in the series until the 90s I think and she was much younger than Susan Tully


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep, too young

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0822974/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 2, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I do remember her being on EastEnders, but can't really remember any of her storylines or who she waSs friends with/related to etc.


she was Aiden's girlfriend and a lot of the storylines involved the pair of them taking drugs, becoming homeless and having to squat derelict properties. She  was responsible for the death of Sharon's dog Roly (she let him off the lead and he run under a truck) Linda Henry who now plays Shirley Carter originally played her mum.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2011)

SHE KILLED ROLY??

Wow, Shirley weirdness.

A couple of weeks back, Dot told Tanya's druggie sister she reminded her of a 'girl she used to know'. I can't remember her name now, but I looked her up and the actresses look EXACTLY the same. I love that they mentioned it.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 5, 2011)

just found out something that's fucking hilarious - there's an US Eastenders fanzine 





http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-W8LlHm_wsc8/TdPrgmLNJFI/AAAAAAAAAZw/j6kWskgcgP4/s1600/DSCN0812.JPG]link to gient photo[/url]

http://www.wgazette.com/latest.html


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 24, 2011)

oh gosh...I'm about to start blubbling with Darren & Jodie...for reasons beyond my control I adore Jode....


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2011)

Darren's a twat though, I'm glad he's gone. And it was mildly annoying that he stayed looking about 11 even though he's been on the show for years and years.


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2011)

Time for a bump. Thank god Fatboy & Whitney have finally got it together. That was getting annoying.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

magneze said:


> Time for a bump. Thank god Fatboy & Whitney have finally got it together. That was getting annoying.



I like Fatboy.  Whitney annoys me.

Did you hear about what's going to happen to Pat?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

Fatboy strikes again?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Fatboy strikes again?



Fatboy and Pat?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

Makes sense


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Makes sense



No, it's not that.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

Two lost people drifting in the night - both want to shag someone else.Often works that way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Two lost people drifting in the night - both want to shag someone else.Often works that way.



OK then.  Yes, Fatboy and Pat get together.  Pat gets pregnant and as she's leaving the programme, she pisses off to New Zealand for good


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

She got a phone call from NZ!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> She got a phone call from NZ!



Yep, so there you have it


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

Before a betty turpin death befalls her no doubt.She was there a long time,never warmed to her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Before a betty turpin death befalls her no doubt.She was there a long time,never warmed to her.



Death is imminent for Pat


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

That's what i meant by 'going to NZ'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> That's what i meant by 'going to NZ'


 
oh right 

Christmas show will be good


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 4, 2011)

I met Fatboy last night, he was standing next to me in the audience at the Professor Green gig in Camden


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2011)

Bloody hell, no posts for ages!

I've never noticed Franks plaque before 'husband, father, pilchard' 
: D


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 16, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Darren's a twat though, I'm glad he's gone. And it was mildly annoying that he stayed looking about 11 even though he's been on the show for years and years.


(((((((((firky)))))))))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Can someone update me please.  I missed from Thursday onwards


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 25, 2011)

That was terrible. All of it. Why do they keep giving Tanya big storylines, she can't act. The new Brannin brother can fuck off too. No wonder Emmerdale think they can go head to head with Eastenders now!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2011)

where did that new Branin brother even come from? Has he ever been mentioned before? How come he knows everyone? Did he used to be in ee?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> where did that new Branin brother even come from? Has he ever been mentioned before? How come he knows everyone? Did he used to be in ee?



No. he's new, but he's been in a few films you might have watched. It's Jamie Foreman, related to gangsters in real life 

or do you mean the character?  Here he is (different actor) in 1996

Need to scroll down

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...tenders-announces-derek-branning-casting.html


----------



## Geri (Dec 2, 2011)

What is Yusef's plan? Is he going to try and finish off Zainab in Pakistan?


----------



## Mab (Dec 2, 2011)

I stopped watching when Dez went missing--mixed up with ``the firm``.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2012)

_would you like some of my coke?_


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2012)

Episode littered with great lines tonight


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 3, 2012)

Well given that no one seems to give a wotsit about the current storylines I thought I'd share this:
The campaign to get Phil back on crack. It was the funniest thing ever to happen on Eastenders.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Get-Phil-Mitchell-Back-on-Crack-Campaign/209873052359147


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Well given that no one seems to give a wotsit about the current storylines I thought I'd share this:
> The campaign to get Phil back on crack. It was the funniest thing ever to happen on Eastenders.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Get-Phil-Mitchell-Back-on-Crack-Campaign/209873052359147


 
Sod that.  I want Grunt back (and apparently they are trying to get him back)


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 3, 2012)

_*I loath Derek Branning*_


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2012)

You don't like massive facial over acting?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> _*I loath Derek Branning*_


 
My sister's bulldog was better looking than him


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2012)

Who is this new bad man who is muscling in on phils businesses.

If I hear shirly say faaahmly one more time I will stove my tele in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Who is this new bad man who is muscling in on phils businesses.
> 
> If I hear shirly say faaahmly one more time I will stove my tele in


 
He's a very naughty boy and why nobody's grassed him up to his parole officer (other than being shit scared of him) is still unclear


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2012)

Patrick was funny last night 'You people can't help it. Its in your genes'


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2012)

Aw, lovely Patrick.

I HATE Derek. And not in the fun way that one hates Ian etc. Want him to leave as soon as possible.
Would be amazing if Grant came back, I love old characters returning, even Mandy! And despite the pout, even Sharon. If Michele came back I would die of happy.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My sister's bulldog was better looking than him


pig in mansuit


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't get why Jack is so happy to allow Derek to run roughshod


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2012)

(these are from vic reeves btw)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

I said right from the start when New Ben arrived that he was going to be trouble


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2012)

Vic is a frigging genius.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 7, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> these are from vic reeves btw


 
Love those. Is there a link to moar?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 7, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Love those. Is there a link to moar?


Not yet but i'm sure there's more in the pipeline - he bungs them up on twitter.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 7, 2012)

ah cheers


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Some good lines tonight, but they did have ex star Corrie writer doing it, I noticed.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Some good lines tonight, but they did have ex star Corrie writer doing it, I noticed.


Really?
That would explain the giggles we found ourselves in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Some good lines tonight, but they did have ex star Corrie writer doing it, I noticed.


 
I've not watched it yet.  Will watch it when CSI is finished


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2012)

Derek looks like Mark, The Chaser from that ITV quiz


----------



## magneze (Feb 8, 2012)

Derek is Toad of Toad Hall.


----------



## Geri (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm confused, when was the outcome of the custody hearing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 10, 2012)

Geri said:


> I'm confused, when was the outcome of the custody hearing?


 
We obviously didn't get to see it (unless we've both missed a secret episode).


----------



## Geri (Feb 16, 2012)

Poor fatboy


----------



## zoooo (Feb 16, 2012)

Whitney's a proper idiot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Whitney's a proper idiot.


 
It's a really boring storyline.  I'm getting sick of looking at Whitney looking all doe-eyed.  It's as bad as that Molly in Corrie, lusting after Kevin.  Fuck off with your doe-eyed, lovesick puppy looks.  It's putting me off my food.  

Get rid of Whitney


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't see anything attractive about Tyler at all - he's got a really weird mouth. His brother is better looking. And nicer.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2012)

Geri said:


> I can't see anything attractive about Tyler at all - he's got a really weird mouth. His brother is better looking. And nicer.


TOTALLY true.

Do not get the Tyler thing at all. I think maybe they cast them round the wrong way due to bungled paperwork. Or something.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a really boring storyline. I'm getting sick of looking at Whitney looking all doe-eyed. It's as bad as that Molly in Corrie, lusting after Kevin. Fuck off with your doe-eyed, lovesick puppy looks. It's putting me off my food.
> 
> Get rid of Whitney


Ray Reardon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ray Reardon


 


I only know of one Ray Reardon and he played snooker


----------



## magneze (Feb 20, 2012)

Tyler is a sex pest.

Fatboy is the new Dot Cotton. In years to come he'll still be there. A job in the launderette can't be far away. A new soap star has been born.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 21, 2012)

why doesn't Whitney ever wash her hair


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> why doesn't Whitney ever wash her hair


 
She's right manky looking isn't she

Needs a good scrub up


----------



## crustychick (Feb 23, 2012)

I quite like Whitters, she's nice but she's definitely made the wrong choice - I do worry that we'll have the reverse storyline in the not-too-distant-future. FatBoy is ACES!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

crustychick said:


> I quite like Whitters, she's nice but she's definitely made the wrong choice - I do worry that we'll have the reverse storyline in the not-too-distant-future. FatBoy is ACES!


 
Fatboy is any mother's dream for her teenage daughter


----------



## crustychick (Feb 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fatboy is any mother's dream for her teenage daughter


apart from his appalling dress sense though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 23, 2012)

crustychick said:


> apart from his appalling dress sense though


 
Well yes, apart from that


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Well that definitely falls into the 'bizarre' category for last night.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2012)

Completely.
Was lovely seeing the top of the Gherkin though. Very filmic!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

Poor Janine.   I love Janine.  I want to see her happy, although I do realise if she's happy, she might not be so much a bitch, and she's brilliant at being a bitch


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry but  did anyone watch that thing they plugged on the end of Eastenders "Phil on remand" I just fell about laughing at the title, but didn't see it as Corrie was on.
Would it be worth me finding it online???


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2012)

Is there a more slappable character than Ben?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 16, 2012)

Geri said:


> Is there a more slappable character than Ben?


no, there really isn't. what a little twat. (although i'm saying this having not seen last night's episode... I assume he does something even more twattish than usual?!


----------



## Geri (Mar 16, 2012)

crustychick said:


> no, there really isn't. what a little twat. (although i'm saying this having not seen last night's episode... I assume he does something even more twattish than usual?!


 
Not more so than usual - just close ups of his slappable face.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Geri said:


> Is there a more slappable character than Ben?


 
I dunno, I'm often tempted to slap Heather  

I've had a word with Ben though


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 16, 2012)

Heather is cute, In a horrible, fat, thick-as-fuck, massively unattractive way. And by cute I mean annoying.

The story lines have been terrible lately, i'd stop watching but i don't have a life.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I hope they let her get married and have a perfect, lovely day before they do bad things to her.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 17, 2012)

just watched last nights straight after Corrie which I had stopped watching...I don't know if it was the Corrie effect but I laughed at 'Stenders tonight!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Well I hope they let her get married and have a perfect, lovely day before they do bad things to her.


 
Well what day is she meant to get married?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not sure. I guess it was 'today' (Saturday), so it would be shown Monday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I'm not sure. I guess it was 'today' (Saturday), so it would be shown Monday.


 
So she gets married and dies on the same day?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 20, 2012)

Sadly not. 

That was a bloody good episode today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Sadly not.


 
Well I knew that.  I just didn't think you were aware she wouldn't have time to get married as she's busy being dead


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 20, 2012)

stupid story line, how could a somewhat small picture frame wielded by a whining twat fatally smite the mighty Shrek with a single blow? I'd have been happier if she fell off a roof, or in a canal or perhaps if she was trapped in a burning chip shop while completely coated in 'Ian Beale's Batter' but this is just disappointing.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I knew that. I just didn't think you were aware she wouldn't have time to get married as she's busy being dead


 
I thought they might pop her in the church in the first half, and then kill her at the end of the episode. But alas, no!


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Sadly not.
> 
> That was a bloody good episode today.


Yeah take that Coronation Street! Eastenders know what they're doing when it comes to drama. That was a good episode. Just hope they don't mess up the aftermath altho that's probably what will happen.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

If they drag it out into a massive whodunnit then it'll get boring pretty quickly. Sorted by the end of the week, that's what this story needs with Jay screaming "it woz Ben wot dunnit" on Friday.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 21, 2012)

they're blates going to try and frame Andrew, no? where _was he_ at the time of the murdur ??? AND there's the incriminatating - "oh, there's Andrew at the door" on the voicemail message that hasn't been listened to yet...


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

Phil deleted that didn't he?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 21, 2012)

magneze said:


> Phil deleted that didn't he?


I wasn't sure - it looked like he got disturbed and just hung it up...

I just double checked  and it's definitely not certain - it looks like he did, but he might not have. he might have been so horrified by what he heard and be so consumed with his anger with Ben that he's left it... to get back at him and send him away...


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2012)

In the real world, they would know the time of death and realise that Andrew had already gone.  But this is Eastenders...


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> In the real world, they would know the time of death and realise that Andrew had already gone. But this is Eastenders...


Also Ben's prints ought to be all over the murder weapon.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2012)

He's shaved them off.


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2012)

They threw the murder weapon into the canal.  What canal? Also, why did Phil go round to Heathers before going home?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> They threw the murder weapon into the canal. What canal? Also, why did Phil go round to Heathers before going home?


 
Probably the same canal where Den Watts was shot


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2012)

I bloody love Jay. He's such a good actor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I blood love Jay. He's such a good actor.


 
Same as.  I wish they'd send him on holiday to get a tan though


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 21, 2012)

oh gosh..I'm fighting back tears.....I hate Ben...he is pure evil.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> oh gosh..I'm fighting back tears.....I hate Ben...he is pure evil.


 
I told everyone right from the start he was trouble as soon as the new Ben appeared


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I told everyone right from the start he was trouble as soon as the new Ben appeared


 
Yes, that was the moment he turned.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Jay looks like he's seen a ghost 

Oh hang on 

I don't reckon it's 'cos he's seen Hev dead, but more that he's in shock 'cos he can't believe what a little shit Ben really is


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

I love how Andrew smothers himself all over Heather's body.  Like that would ever be allowed.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Plus I don't think he fancies a spell inside. Jay, that is.


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2012)

I really hope Jay grasses up Phil & Ben, puts them both inside. I wonder if Roxy will twig about her jacket?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I love how Andrew smothers himself all over Heather's body. Like that would ever be allowed.


 
and now, if we get murdered, we're going to be called extinct 

Seriously though, when the fuck did "life extinct" replace "time of death"?

Although I do realise that this wasn't a hospital setting and therefore time of death hasn't been established... yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> I really hope Jay grasses up Phil & Ben, puts them both inside. I wonder if Roxy will twig about her jacket?


 
Oh, and poor Jay, grabbing hold of Ben's hand only for Ben to snatch it away


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 21, 2012)

what happened with roxys jacket?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> what happened with roxys jacket?


 
Ben chucked it in the washing machine when she wasn't looking to get rid of his blood

I'm hoping he's too thick to have figured out how to switch machine on


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and now, if we get murdered, we're going to be called extinct
> 
> Seriously though, when the fuck did "life extinct" replace "time of death"?
> 
> Although I do realise that this wasn't a hospital setting and therefore time of death hasn't been established... yet


 
I have no idea tbh, as far as I knew it was TOD.  Perhaps it's just a paramedic thing or something.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ben chucked it in the washing machine when she wasn't looking to get rid of his blood
> 
> I'm hoping he's too thick to have figured out how to switch machine on


 
No, you saw the washing machine going wash wash wash while he and Phil had their wee chat in the kitchen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I have no idea tbh, as far as I knew it was TOD. Perhaps it's just a paramedic thing or something.


 
Maybe

I don't like it

I don't like time of death either, but I'd rather they say "time declared dead, but we haven't got any idea what time he/she really died until the coroner comes along and takes your liver temperature" than extinct


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/news/9585089.EastEnders_star_thrown_out_of_Watford_Asda/?ref=mr



> "Then the girl started to smear it over herself in a suggestive manner.
> "I had my kids aged ten and nine with me and they certainly don't need to see that in the shopping aisles of Asda."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> No, you saw the washing machine going wash wash wash while he and Phil had their wee chat in the kitchen.


 
Ah, missed that.  Damn!  CSI would still be able to find trace after it's washed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

killer b said:


> http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/news/9585089.EastEnders_star_thrown_out_of_Watford_Asda/?ref=mr


 
Wish they'd get rid of her as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> No, you saw the washing machine going wash wash wash while he and Phil had their wee chat in the kitchen.


 
Are you sure it *was *wash wash wash and not tumble tumble tumble?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, missed that. Damn! CSI would still be able to find trace after it's washed


 
I was going to add that blood traces cannot be removed by a simple washing machine, but this is Eastenders so I expect it won't be so forensically accurate, so I didn't bother heh.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you sure it *was *wash wash wash and not tumble tumble tumble?


 
Yes, you could see the soapy bubbles of detergent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Yes, you could see the soapy bubbles of detergent.


 
But nobody saw Ben put it in, so everyone, including Ben will deny all knowledge 

Maybe him or Jay have one of Heather's pubes caught on an item of clothing, 'cos pubes are always left as evidence in CSI if the victim's not managed to scratch their murderer


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, and poor Jay, grabbing hold of Ben's hand only for Ben to snatch it away


I know! 
Poor Jay. If I was about 15 I'd probably have a massive crush on him. In spite of his vampiric paleness...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe him or Jay have one of Heather's pubes caught on an item of clothing


Ha! What a thought.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I know!
> Poor Jay. If I was about 15 I'd probably have a massive crush on him. In spite of his vampiric paleness...


 
I wouldn't.  He looks far too ill.  In fact, I'd be wary of going anywhere near him in case he drops dead


----------



## fat Andy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe
> 
> I don't like it
> 
> I don't like time of death either, but I'd rather they say "time declared dead, but we haven't got any idea what time he/she really died until the coroner comes along and takes your liver temperature" than extinct


It's pretty accurate. Life extinct is a recognition of death in that there is no point in any 1st aid. Certification of death is entirely different and happens, in this case, much much later....."Liver temperature" ....Minnie, you need some new books!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> It's pretty accurate. Life extinct is a recognition of death in that there is no point in any 1st aid. Certification of death is entirely different and happens, in this case, much much later....."Liver temperature" ....Minnie, you need some new books!!!!!!


 

What do I need new books for?


----------



## fat Andy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What do I need new books for?


Liver temperature is very old hat. Hasn't happened for years. It's usually wrong as well!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> Liver temperature is very old hat. Hasn't happened for years. It's usually wrong as well!


 
I don't give a shit.  If Ducky can use it, so can I


----------



## fat Andy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't give a shit. If Ducky can use it, so can I


Fair point. It's nicer that Potassium levels in eyeball juice anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> Fair point. It's nicer that Potassium levels in eyeball juice anyway


 
Is that the same as vitreous fluid?


----------



## fat Andy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that the same as vitreous fluid?


yup, It's often used to check for alcohol or drug levels, but the Potassium in the fluid can give an estimate of T.O.D. It's a bit wide at the moment, but give it a couple of years and it should be quite useful. Bit technical for Eastenders though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> yup, It's often used to check for alcohol or drug levels, but the Potassium in the fluid can give an estimate of T.O.D. It's a bit wide at the moment, but give it a couple of years and it should be quite useful. Bit technical for Eastenders though


 
Exactly, and they only have 1/2 hour to solve the crime whereas CSI/NCIS has a full hour


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Now what about the voicemail?  All phone calls are recorded by that sneaky Government of ours aren't they?


----------



## fat Andy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now what about the voicemail? All phone calls are recorded by that sneaky Government of ours aren't they?


NO!!!! or not accessible to mere mortals phone company could get it back though. If they're quick. The phone will still remember it received a voicemail as well, even if it's deleted.
Now about that coat, was it a bio powder? its important!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> NO!!!! or not accessible to mere mortals phone company could get it back though. If they're quick. The phone will still remember it received a voicemail as well, even if it's deleted.
> Now about that coat, was it a bio powder? its important!


 
I didn't see what powder he put in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

and what did Ben throw in the canal, the picture of Hev and Shirl?

Shirl will notice it's missing


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now what about the voicemail?  All phone calls are recorded by that sneaky Government of ours aren't they?


Ask the sun, they'll get it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you sure it *was *wash wash wash and not tumble tumble tumble?


 Or wish wash wish wash?  


zoooo said:


> I know!
> Poor Jay. If I was about 15 I'd probably have a massive crush on him. In spite of his vampiric paleness...


I'm *44* and have a crush on him!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Or wish wash wish wash?
> 
> I'm *44* and have a crush on him!


 

oh


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 22, 2012)

Ben kicked Jays bloodies sweatshirt under something at the arches... Is Jay gonna be set up?? Will Phill take Jays side dropping Ben in it??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Ben kicked Jays bloodies sweatshirt under something at the arches... Is Jay gonna be set up?? Will Phill take Jays side dropping Ben in it??


 
oh, was that what it was!  I saw him kick something but missed what it was


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah.. Only Bens clothes got burned in the barrel.... I think...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Yeah.. Only Bens clothes got burned in the barrel.... I think...


 
and wasn't that only his t-shirt, not what he was wearing on bottom?  And what about his shoes.  He must have trod on the minutest speck of blood I reckon


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 22, 2012)

That'll be explained with him touching heather when the police called. I think Ben'll try n frame Jay if cops get sus about him the wee scunner.  He had that jealous face on at the police station when Phill was talking to Jay.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2012)

Arg, Ben is such a little twunt.
Hopefully Phil will side with Jay if it comes to that. He knows Ben's become a psycho.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> I'm *44* and have a crush on him!


Haha! Ace.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 22, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> That'll be explained with him touching heather when the police called. I think Ben'll try n frame Jay if cops get sus about him the wee scunner.  He had that jealous face on at the police station when Phill was talking to Jay.


He already said to police that Jay was first in and that he followed him in.


----------



## spliff (Mar 29, 2012)

The odd thing for me about this is I got to know Steve when our respective partners met at ante-natal classes in 1985. We had kids parties and stuff for some years.
The other main character in the clip, in the denim jacket is Glen, a mate I shared a squat with 89-93.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastenders/2012/03/phil-on-remand---watch-the-epi.shtml
I wonder if either remembered meeting the other 20 odd years ago round our gaff.
I don't actually understand what this clip is. I don't watch EE but it seems it's a stand alone thing. A 15 minute unscreened thing? 
My son sent me the link because it had two of my old mates facing off. Both are gentle people irl


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2012)

don't like Derek's mouth and jowls and totally gayist hat. And IRL his dad is a gangsta. Corrie rules.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 4, 2012)

it's too Ben-heavy just now  and old-Phil and Shirl....  and really? and Alfie/Roxie love story? oh ffs...


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 4, 2012)

what's happened to kat and the baby  Have totally  lost track of eastenders storylines. (which im quite proud of tbh!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> what's happened to kat and the baby  Have totally lost track of eastenders storylines. (which im quite proud of tbh!)


 
I think Charlie was ill so she went off to look after him although I'm not entirely sure.  Or, didn't she make up with him and is now letting him get to know his grandchild, or... something


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

crustychick said:


> it's too Ben-heavy just now  and old-Phil and Shirl....  and really? and Alfie/Roxie love story? oh ffs...


 
I think Jay should kill Ben and then Phil can smuggle Jay out of the country to get a tan and he can come back and nobody will ever recognise him and therefore the police will never pick him up


----------



## crustychick (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think Jay should kill Ben and then Phil can smuggle Jay out of the country to get a tan and he can come back and nobody will ever recognise him and therefore the police will never pick him up


you should be a script-writer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

crustychick said:


> you should be a script-writer


 
I agree.  Would boost their ratings in no time


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think Charlie was ill so she went off to look after him although I'm not entirely sure. Or, didn't she make up with him and is now letting him get to know his grandchild, or... something


 
Yeah, Charlie had a stroke so she's looking after him and took the baby with her.  Evidently she's decided to have a long holiday.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

crustychick said:


> it's too Ben-heavy just now  and old-Phil and Shirl....  and really? and Alfie/Roxie love story? oh ffs...


 
Well nothing has actually happened yet with Alfie and Roxie. Roxie's still having it off with Max.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Well nothing has actually happened yet with Alfie and Roxie. Roxie's still having it off with Max.


 
Yeah but her and Alfie are going to get together, and after that warning off Tanya's mum last night, would you carry on with Max


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah but her and Alfie are going to get together, and after that warning off Tanya's mum last night, would you carry on with Max


 
Would you get involved with Max full stop frankly. 

Well Roxie and Alfie together is going to end well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Would you get involved with Max full stop frankly.
> 
> Well Roxie and Alfie together is going to end well.


 
Nooooooo

When's Kat due back?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> When's Kat due back?


 
No idea tbh.  I know Jessie Wallace had a lot of personal shit blow up so perhaps she has taken time off until it's sorted (would make sense why her exit was so sudden and prolonged too).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> No idea tbh. I know Jessie Wallace had a lot of personal shit blow up so perhaps she has taken time off until it's sorted (would make sense why her exit was so sudden and prolonged too).


 
Well let's hope she gets it sorted soon as Roxy and Kat will be a good cat fight, although Kat will slaughter Roxy


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well let's hope she gets it sorted soon as Roxy and Kat will be a good cat fight, although Kat will slaughter Roxy


 
Hah yeah, we've not had a proper cat fight for a while.  I hope they wind up this ridiculous Andrew Heather story line soon, I hate it when they drag these things out.  The bloody baby stealing thing went on forever and was awful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Hah yeah, we've not had a proper cat fight for a while. I hope they wind up this ridiculous Andrew Heather story line soon, I hate it when they drag these things out. The bloody baby stealing thing went on forever and was awful.


 
Hopefully they'll send Andrew back to Southend where he'll take a long run off the end of the pier, whilst the tide is out.

hmm, maybe not, a soft mud landing would probably save him


----------



## crustychick (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> When's Kat due back?


maybe this Alfie/Roxie stuff is being set up now cos she's about to return so setting up for a big ding-dong


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hopefully they'll send Andrew back to Southend where he'll take a long run off the end of the pier, whilst the tide is out.
> 
> hmm, maybe not, a soft mud landing would probably save him


 
I don't mind him so much tbh, I mean he was wet but harmless.  Derek Branning I could do without, he just irritates me no end.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

I've just had a thought as my plan for Andrew jumping off Southend Pier might not work due to the mud.

He could jump in front of the pier train!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 4, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I know!
> Poor Jay. If I was about 15 I'd probably have a massive crush on him. In spite of his vampiric paleness...


It's fairly realistic given that he always seems to be working nights at the arches.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 4, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Would you get involved with Max full stop frankly.
> 
> Well Roxie and Alfie together is going to end well.


What is it with Max. He's like some kind of ginger woman magnet. What do they see in him? Or Jack (gnarled tree) and especially Ian!


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 4, 2012)

Soooo; yes - Ian Beale....  That was hilarious and I have to say the actor did a really go job of potraying the character's mortification.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 17, 2012)

Having killed the thread with my last post I thought I return and stab it some more... 

I looooove Janine's crying!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha yes, that was rather funny.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 18, 2012)

who spotted the anti cuts poster on the wall of the cafe last night?






SAVE WALFORD SERVICES!


----------



## ymu (Apr 18, 2012)

Gonna have to check the pixels, but if that's accurate ... UK Uncut getting plugged by 'Enders is very


----------



## veracity (Apr 18, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> What is it with Max. He's like some kind of ginger woman magnet. What do they see in him? Or Jack (gnarled tree) and especially Ian!


O come on, Jack's a bit of a chisel-jawed hottie


----------



## youngian (Apr 19, 2012)

Versatile character actor Jamie Forman takes time off from Derek Branning to stretch his range-

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3309811456/tt0906013


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 22, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/shitmat/the-phil-mitchel-project


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG - have missed around 3 weeks of 'enders now... need a good catch up!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

EE goes full on right-wing.


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 28, 2012)

awww poor Bianca


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2012)

I know we're supposed to be on her side, but I think Jean's being a right old interfering miserable cow.


----------



## Mephitic (Jun 19, 2012)

Whilst Jean is a tad annoying, its Michael Moon who gets on my tits, in a massive 'i couldn't get sick of punching him in the fucking face' kinnda way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I know we're supposed to be on her side, but I think Jean's being a right old interfering miserable cow.


 
Well wouldn't you be if you'd just had £10,000 nicked?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2012)

True!

I think they've just made Janine too likeable and bitchy and fun, and despite her fiance being pure evil, he's kind of fun too and I want them to get married. So shut up Jean with your moaning. You've got enough cardigans already, what do you want with the money? Pah.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Whilst Jean is a tad annoying, its Michael Moon who gets on my tits, in a massive 'i couldn't get sick of punching him in the fucking face' kinnda way.


I go from hating him to finding him quite entertaining. I want Derek to leave, but I'd rather like Michael to stay and be the resident baddie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> True!
> 
> I think they've just made Janine too likeable and bitchy and fun, and despite her fiance being pure evil, he's kind of fun too and I want them to get married. So shut up Jean with your moaning. You've got enough cardigans already, what do you want with the money? Pah.


 
I love Janine and I don't want her to be ripped off by nasty Moonie 

Although it would be great to see her penniless


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2012)

I just hope her baby comes along okay. It will be potentially hilarious to see her as a mum.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't bear Janine, urgh, infuriating woman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I can't bear Janine, urgh, infuriating woman.


 
She's brilliant.  I wouldn't like her if I met her in real life obviously.  I'd want to slap her


----------



## zoooo (Jun 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I can't bear Janine, urgh, infuriating woman.


She's all vulnerable insiiiiiiiiiiiiiide! You haterz just don't understand her.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> She's all vulnerable insiiiiiiiiiiiiiide! You haterz just don't understand her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

Ax^ said:


>


 
She was just trying to cuddle him


----------



## Mephitic (Jun 20, 2012)

She was merely supporting his moobs.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She was just trying to cuddle him


 


Mephitic said:


> She was merely supporting his moobs.


She bloody well did us a favour!  Took one for the team!


----------



## Mephitic (Jun 21, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> She bloody well did us a favour! Took one for the team!


 
I concur, I found him impossible to like due to his excessive greasiness.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2012)

He was much better in Extras.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 21, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> I concur, I found him impossible to like due to hisexcessive greasiness.


 And because he was mean to Pat!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't like how they've suddenly made Jay a weird, bullish crusher of women's dreams.

He's probably been the nicest, most sensitive male character they have. So whoever's writing that storyline has got it all wrong, imo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I don't like how they've suddenly made Jay a weird, bullish crusher of women's dreams.
> 
> He's probably been the nicest, most sensitive male character they have. So whoever's writing that storyline has got it all wrong, imo.


 

He still needs a tan though, so I reckon he should go to Costa Rica


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 21, 2012)

My poor mum was having no eastenders kittens this evening


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 21, 2012)

Thankfully most of the soaps are back to normal timings next week.


----------



## zenie (Jun 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I don't like how they've suddenly made Jay a weird, bullish crusher of women's dreams.
> 
> He's probably been the nicest, most sensitive male character they have. So whoever's writing that storyline has got it all wrong, imo.


 
I know!!! I quite fancy Jay, I am aware he is very very young  

When will evil Michael get his comeuppance? 

When will Kat admit to the square she's had a fuckton of plastic surgery?

Where has Afia gooooonnnee??   (Has much been said about that, have the Massod's apart from Tam even noticed?  )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2012)

zenie said:


> I know!!! I quite fancy Jay, I am aware he is very very young
> 
> When will evil Michael get his comeuppance?
> 
> ...


 
But imagine waking up to Jay in the morning.  You'd recoil from the dazzling whiteness of his skin 

Afia drove off into the night on her scooter


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeh I know she went of on her scooter, but no-one seems to have said much  

I think I'd feel more like a cradle snatcher if I woke up to someone the same age as Jay in the morning!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2012)

there is to be a 'pride in northamptonshire 2012' event held at wiksteed park.

HOSTED BY MASOOD! brilliant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2012)

zenie said:


> Yeh I know she went of on her scooter, but no-one seems to have said much


 
They never do when someone disappears (except Pat of course)

Oh, and Stacey's death was mentioned which got me worried until I realised it was Michael Moon up to no good


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> there is to be a 'pride in northamptonshire 2012' event held at wiksteed park.
> 
> HOSTED BY MASOOD! brilliant


 
 I proper fancy Masood


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 28, 2012)

youngian said:


> Versatile character actor Jamie Forman takes time off from Derek Branning to stretch his range-
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3309811456/tt0906013


 
apparantly he has past gang-land ties..i thought his acting as a badass in eastenders was good..intill i found out that he basicaly acting like his former self only toned down abit.

it was all in the metro the interviewed him and apparantly he a former gangsta, criminal record, lot of jail time to re-think his choice of lifestyle so now he acting... as himself, so not really versatile. he does a good job of being a cunt coz thats what he used to do offscreen


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2012)

No, his dad was - not him. He's a laughable actor in eastenders - good in other things (nil by mouth for example).


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 29, 2012)

not according to the metro *shrug*

i think he quite good in eastenders..got that face and slur and just look about him that is simaler to what somebody with that history would look/sound like.

same with that guy in 'the bussiness' not danny dyer or the otherone that played the playboy, but the other one..apparantly he ex armed robber..and he looks just like that sort of person.

that film ould have been allright if nick love wassant such a prick


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> apparantly he has past gang-land ties..i thought his acting as a badass in eastenders was good..intill i found out that he basicaly acting like his former self only toned down abit.
> 
> it was all in the metro the interviewed him and apparantly he a former gangsta, criminal record, lot of jail time to re-think his choice of lifestyle so now he acting... as himself, so not really versatile. he does a good job of being a cunt coz thats what he used to do offscreen


 
Are you only just finding out about his connections?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you only just finding out about his connections?


 
i read it in the metro few weeks back..i thougt he good actor untill relasing that he just playing himself for the most part.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

Apart from not just playing himself of course.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Apart from not just playing himself of course.


 
his role in eastenders is that of a criminal, a nasty one at that... i thought "thats a good actor, belivable, ive known enough crims have that kind of look abut them" then i find out he some kinda former gangsta so its not really acting anymore coz he basically playing to a script alot of what he used to do (look mean and be the badguy).

a true actor is the type that can do it without the history...tom hardy for example is a very good actor, can do anything..nicky cage is pretty good in most stuff although he done a few duffers shit he been doing it 30 years but he can act(unlike vinnie jones or danny dyer)

i got n issues with vinnie but his acting is... well its ok if he doing the hard nut guy ritchy type thing  but not much more than that. Danny Dyer well his last name pretty much says it all..dire. he aint even b grade, i dont eve think he even c grade.. he like z grade or something. cant do anything else cept some kinda 'lads film' involving drinking, gansta stuff(although god knows why people rate him at all for that.. he looks like the wind would blow him over, babyfaced and shit)


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

He's not some former gangster. He's never been a gangster.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 6, 2012)

Well that was bizarre! Jean and shirl up some scaffolding and jean with a telescope..Most bizarre scene on a soap ever? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone care who Kat has shagged anymore?


----------



## harpo (Jul 6, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Well that was bizzare! Jean and shirl up some scaffolding and jean with a telescope.
> .Most bizarre scene on a soap ever? Didn't see that coming.


 
Yeah.  WTF was Jean doing there


----------



## magneze (Jul 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> Does anyone care who Kat has shagged anymore?


It's shite . 'Who dun kat?'


----------



## zoooo (Jul 6, 2012)

Well Kat's certainly lost any sympathy viewers might have had with her. But no I don't really care who the shaggee is. Probably Max though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I proper fancy Masood


 

he has a certain rougish charm and a glint to his eye- didn't beales mrs end up banging him?


you'd be fair fucking tempted to go elsewhere if Ian was your steady. I recall back in the days of yore Beale getting his head held into a toilet while it was flushed by Phil, which I duly laughed at. Then the one where his wife had him shot in the stomach by mercs with a sawn off which you weren't sposed to laugh at but I did. 

doing remarkably well for a man with severe shotgun wounds to the belly isn't he


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 7, 2012)

Jamie Foreman is the son of Kray twins associate Freddie Foreman who was a hitman for them. He probably didnt do any gangstery things himself and it definitely hasnt affected his wide range in film roles such as;

The Football factory, McVicar, Tank Malling, Empire State, I.D, Nil By Mouth, This Years Love, Gangster no.1, Goodbye Charlie Bright, Out Of Control, I'll Sleep When I'm Dead, The Football Factory, Layer Cake, and the upcoming and already mentioned The Grind.

Maybe its because he's a Lahndahnaaaa that he loves gritty Lahdahn crime films so.

Or maybe its cos he has a stereotypically gangster shaped face.

Either way, he's been in more films than me, so who am I to judge him


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2012)

No, they booked into a hotel room but didn't go through with it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Well that was bizarre! Jean and shirl up some scaffolding and jean with a telescope..Most bizarre scene on a soap ever? Didn't see that coming.


 
That was funny


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jul 7, 2012)

Foreman's also been in Doctor Who. He was very unlikeable (the character was meant to be hated) so did his job for me, even if he is a bit hammy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Well that was bizarre! Jean and shirl up some scaffolding and jean with a telescope..Most bizarre scene on a soap ever? Didn't see that coming.


 
I enjoyed that scene and it looks like we're going to have more of Jean and Shirl


----------



## veracity (Jul 7, 2012)

Bit like the stuff they used to do with Dot and Ethel. Old school 'enders.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

veracity said:


> Bit like the stuff they used to do with Dot and Ethel. Old school 'enders.


 
Yep, they need a comedy double act, although Masood and Zainab used to be quite funny 'til it all got serious

Zainab and Denise together are quite funny though


----------



## veracity (Jul 7, 2012)

A lot of the Dot/Ethel stuff was quite touching as well as comic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2012)

veracity said:


> A lot of the Dot/Ethel stuff was quite touching as well as comic.


 
They were great together, and Jean and Shirl have both had problems in their lives.  This could be the start of something


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2012)

Uh oh, Masood's bad boy brother has turned up


----------



## zoooo (Jul 9, 2012)

He's quite fit too.


----------



## harpo (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah he is but GOD how tedious is this Kat/Alfie thing!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 9, 2012)

Utterly tedious.
I'm hoping the mystery bloke turns out to be big Andrew.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2012)

harpo said:


> Yeah he is but GOD how tedious is this Kat/Alfie thing!


 
It's totally boring. I don't know why they keep thinking bringing Kat back is going to boost ratings


----------



## zoooo (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope we're not supposed to be feeling sorry for Lola. Because she seems to try desperately to get into trouble with the police at every opportunity. Numpty.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's totally boring. I don't know why they keep thinking bringing Kat back is going to boost ratings


Kat's alright (or could be if she got a decent storyline) it's the Tanya/ Max thing that is so dull. Why does she get such big storylines? She can't act and is eternally dull.


----------



## Mephitic (Jul 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's totally boring. I don't know why they keep thinking bringing Kat back is going to boost ratings


 
I'm fed up with it already, yet I'm acutely aware they will drag this bollocks story-line out until Christmas. Also... the whole Jean/ Michael missing 10 grand thing seems to have been forgiven by all parties rather sharpish, and in a somewhat utterly unrealistic fashion. I'm so not feeling this.


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 2, 2012)

Holy shit, Ian's hair grows fast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2012)

Fuck it, missed it and can't find the repeat


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fuck it, missed it and can't find the repeat


 
iplayer?


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2012)

BBC4 10pm normally.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 2, 2012)

Worst soap character ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2012)

Nah, found it.

BBC3 at 11.00pm


----------



## youngian (Aug 2, 2012)

Those tramps under the bridge looked like Vincent Price's wino gang in Theatre of Blood.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 2, 2012)

Was Kats mystery bloke ever revealed?


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 2, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Was Kats mystery bloke ever revealed?


 
Noooooo, they be saving that for the Christmas special.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Noooooo, they be saving that for the Christmas special.


 

Wonder if she's pregnant


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder if she's pregnant


 
We would find that out 3 seconds before she is ran over by a stolen taxi driven by Ben  *cue music & titles doo doo doo da da da


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooh hope so.

Loving the Ian Beale storyline.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 2, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Was Kats mystery bloke ever revealed?


 
its jack

not even been watching the soap in 5 weeks

and i can figure that one out


----------



## harpo (Aug 2, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> its jack
> 
> not even been watching the soap in 5 weeks
> 
> and i can figure that one out


How?  I think it's Ray.


----------



## harpo (Aug 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ooh hope so.
> 
> Loving the Ian Beale storyline.


Yeah his acting has improved of late.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 2, 2012)

harpo said:


> Yeah his acting has improved of late.


Amazing how no lines to say and covering him in goo and red squirrel tails has made such a difference.


----------



## harpo (Aug 2, 2012)

I genuinely think he's stretched his acting a lot more lately.  The old Woodyatt would have overplayed those scenes but I actually found myself quite moved.


Perhaps I am just losing a sense of discernment.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2012)

His little weepy eyes when Tanya was cleaning him up.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2012)

harpo said:


> How? I think it's Ray.


I think it's either Jack or Ray. Jack because they've barely mentioned him, or Ray because he's acting suspish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2012)

zoooo said:


> His little weepy eyes when Tanya was cleaning him up.


 
I'm watching that right now, for the 2nd time tonight


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 3, 2012)

it'll be someone who has never appeared in the programme before, but is instantly recognised by everyone as the brother/ son/ gay lover of a prominent cast member who has never been mentioned before but is now central to all plotlines


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Worst soap character ever.


good face for radio


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 7, 2012)

What's happening to Eastenders.. there was .. laughing in the Queen Vic last night, and together with Ian's comedy tramp (seemingly borrowed the Phil Mitchell crack hat) I could barely keep a straight face all the way thru.
Admittedly I missed the last half of it where maybe the natural order of gloom was restored.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2012)

Barry sheene hair!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck you harry higgles, fuck you.


----------



## veracity (Aug 13, 2012)

'kin hell, when did Sharon spawn Little Lord Fauntleroy?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Is Lola's baby Ben's?
Or did I imagine that.


----------



## Geri (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Is Lola's baby Ben's?
> Or did I imagine that.


I read in the paper that she is, but I can't remember it being revealed on the programme.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 14, 2012)

veracity said:


> 'kin hell, when did Sharon spawn Little Lord Fauntleroy?


That's three soap kids with the same long blond hair now. Noah in Emmerdale, Max in Corrie and now Sharon's kid!


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm just going to try and join in here; like an unwelcome stranger pulling a chair at your pub table. I haven't watched Eatenders for years.

I saw a photo Ian Beale on here yesterday. He looked like the lead singer of the Spin Doctors.

What's going on?


----------



## magneze (Aug 14, 2012)

Nothing has made me miss the Olympics more than last nights EastEnders. What a load of shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 14, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'm just going to try and join in here; like an unwelcome stranger pulling a chair at your pub table. I haven't watched Eatenders for years.
> 
> I saw a photo Ian Beale on here yesterday. He looked like the lead singer of the Spin Doctors.
> 
> What's going on?


He's joined the spin-doctors.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'm just going to try and join in here; like an unwelcome stranger pulling a chair at your pub table. I haven't watched Eatenders for years.
> 
> I saw a photo Ian Beale on here yesterday. He looked like the lead singer of the Spin Doctors.
> 
> What's going on?


He became homeless and went a bit mental in the brain.
But now he's getting better so beard comes off.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> I read in the paper that she is, but I can't remember it being revealed on the programme.


Ah. I thought they implied/said it was his months ago when she got pregnant, but then they haven't mentioned it since so I thought perhaps I'd made it up.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> He became homeless and went a bit mental in the brain.
> But now he's getting better so beard comes off.


 
Okay posters.

"The level of a person's insanity is proportionate to the length of their beard." Discuss.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't Charles Manson have a beard?

CASE CLOSED.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Didn't Charles Manson have a beard?
> 
> CASE CLOSED.


 
Darwin's was longer.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

Case reopened.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread is taking on a beardist tone.  After all didn't Jesus have a beard, according to that reliable source of evidence, the Turin Shroud?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2012)

And he thought he was God's son. Total nutcase.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah fair point.


----------



## magneze (Aug 14, 2012)

General Zod had quite a tidy beard. Was he insane though?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 16, 2012)

Did no one watch last night then?


----------



## magneze (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep. Will Phil help Shirley drown Ben? I'd be tempted tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2012)

magneze said:


> Yep. Will Phil help Shirley drown Ben? I'd be tempted tbh.


 Shirley surely? To be offed i mean.


----------



## magneze (Aug 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Shirley surely? To be offed i mean.


Probably with the picture frame too. Best friends, killed by the same object.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

magneze said:


> Probably with the picture frame too. Best friends, killed by the same object.


 
I've just been looking at Digital Spy 

Shirl's going to drown Phil


----------



## veracity (Aug 16, 2012)

She's going to need more water in that bath then.


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2012)

I fell asleep so I had to watch it again today. 

I'm so glad this storyline is nearly over, it's almost as boring as Kats stupid affair.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2012)

Aw, "I'll love you forever." That was actually quite sweet.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 17, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Barry sheene hair!


WTF.


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh, missed it. Will have to catch up before this evenings.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor Jay


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> Poor Jay


 
He'll be fine

Really wish Billy had done the right thing though


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2012)

Jay did kinda tell Billy to bugger off because Phil was a better Dad figure (or so he thought). Always thought that was a poor move.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

I love Jay. I expect Lola will forgive him and then he can move in and be her baby's daddy.
And then maybe Billy can bugger off and get together with... Jean or something.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I love Jay. I expect Lola will forgive him and then he can move in and be her baby's daddy.


 
Someone else will take him in

Don't you lot read spoilers?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

magneze said:


> Jay did kinda tell Billy to bugger off because Phil was a better Dad figure (or so he thought). Always thought that was a poor move.


 
Very true, and I felt for Billy then.  I always feel for poor Billy


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't like Lola. Maybe Abby will come back and save the day.

Although knowing EE it will probably be a completely different Abby.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha, I do read spoilers but then I promptly forget them all again.

Do a spoiler tag!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> I don't like Lola. Maybe Abby will come back and save the day.
> 
> Although knowing EE it will probably be a completely different Abby.


 
Abby is coming back and Jay has to get to her before she hears the news from elsewhere


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Ohhh, I did read that bit.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2012)

I assume there are no phones or other methods of communication where Abby is now then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ha, I do read spoilers but then I promptly forget them all again.
> 
> Do a spoiler tag!


 
No!  You can find out yourself and then you can do spoilers 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2/eastenders/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> I assume there are no phones or other methods of communication where Abby is now then.


 
The internet in the Costa Rican rainforest failed


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

You're a cruel mistress.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> Although knowing EE it will probably be a completely different Abby.


 
Should be interesting 

If it is the same one, I wonder if she'll have got a tan in Costa Rica?  She really should have taken Jay with her so he could get some sun


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

She'd better be the same one. I'm not having some skinny model type coming along and pretending to be lovely little Abby!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> She'd better be the same one. I'm not having some skinny model type coming along and pretending to be lovely little Abby!


 
I want the old Lucy back.  New Lucy looks too posh


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

I quite like new Lucy's cute little outfits. But old Lucy was better, and more Beale-ish.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2012)

The new Lucy is drippy. The old one was more sparky.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes. New one is always crying, or about to cry, or just finished crying.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I quite like new Lucy's cute little outfits. But old Lucy was better, and more Beale-ish.


 
I'd like to know how new Lucy manages to pay for all those cute little outfits considering she's been struggling to survive for the last few months


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Good flipping point!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> The new Lucy is drippy. The old one was more sparky.


 
Yep.  Old Lucy was more convincing as an evil bitch


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, if she'd just made Ian sign over all his businesses to her, it'd be a much more sinister plotline!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Yes, if she'd just made Ian sign over all his businesses to her, it'd be a much more sinister plotline!


 
huh?  Are we discussing Lucy here, or old Lucy?

Lucy's made him sign over businesses already hasn't she?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah sorry, I mean if the old Lucy had done it, it would have felt more sinister.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Yeah sorry, I mean if the old Lucy had done it, it would have felt more sinister.


----------



## youngian (Aug 20, 2012)

Is Ricky Grover going to go full Bulla!


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 20, 2012)

im still struggling to work out how phil is feared as the 'hardman' .....it does not compute


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

He flushes peoples' heads down the toilet.


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 20, 2012)

Well that was depressing, poor ol Jay.


----------



## veracity (Aug 20, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Well that was depressing, poor ol Jay.


Really bloody depressing. He's never had much luck that lad. 

I'm hoping Patrick may take pity on him.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 20, 2012)

sorry if i'm being thick but is Sharon's kid Dennis's? I'm assuming so since he just got called 'little Dennis'  Wasn't Dennis her half brother or something


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 20, 2012)

it's just shit


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> is Sharon's kid Dennis's? I'm assuming so since he just got called 'little Dennis'  Wasn't Dennis her half brother or something


Yes, and yes.


----------



## veracity (Aug 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Yes, and yes.


Really?


----------



## veracity (Aug 20, 2012)

Cripes. Actually went to wiki for that one. I'd forgotten ALL that bit!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep! One of the odder storylines in EastEnders.
Really, that child should have 6 fingers on each hand.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 21, 2012)

wasn't sharon adopted, so he wasn't her real bro?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh yes, possibly! Can't really remember the finer details.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> wasn't sharon adopted, so he wasn't her real bro?


Yes.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 21, 2012)

Brookside- a soap with real family values.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 21, 2012)

er wait a minute, isn't Roxy's kid also Dennis's  Oh no, that's what's his faces isn't it. Jack i mean. Who is now also sleeping with Sharon. God it's all so confusing. Is there anywhere in real life london where everyone is either related/has slept with/had kids with practically everyone else on their street/square.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> er wait a minute, isn't Roxy's kid also Dennis's  Oh no, that's what's his faces isn't it. Jack i mean. Who is now also sleeping with Sharon. God it's all so confusing. Is there anywhere in real life london where everyone is either related/has slept with/had kids with practically everyone else on their street/square.


 
I thought Roxy's kid was Michael's 

oh no, that's Kat's


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


>


 
As confused as you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

How long's Ian been back now?  Must be well over 2 weeks.  He's a right slow healer don't you think?


----------



## veracity (Aug 21, 2012)

Has he actually taken that hat off at all yet?

I'm starting to wonder if he's had some, as yet undisclosed, superglue/head/hat trauma whilst living on the streets.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

veracity said:


> Has he actually taken that hat off at all yet?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if he's had some, as yet undisclosed, superglue/head/hat trauma whilst living on the streets.


 
maybe he's gone bald with the stress


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2012)

would it really be that hard for him to have a shower and change his clothes 
And where did his son Peter disappear to?  
Also - where is Heather's kid? Did he get put into care? And why didn't thingy come back when all the Heather stuff happened - the kid's dad, can't remember his name


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 22, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Well that was depressing, poor ol Jay.


For a minute there I thought I was watching Invasion of the Body Snatchers, I'm surprised everyone didn't join heather's ex in the chase - and like he had any chance of catching Jay.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 22, 2012)

veracity said:


> Has he actually taken that hat off at all yet?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if he's had some, as yet undisclosed, superglue/head/hat trauma whilst living on the streets.


He's the custodian of Phil's crack hat! Surely with all the stress Phil is due a relapse? Please????


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> would it really be that hard for him to have a shower and change his clothes
> And where did his son Peter disappear to?
> Also - where is Heather's kid? Did he get put into care? And why didn't thingy come back when all the Heather stuff happened - the kid's dad, can't remember his name


 
I reckon his scabs will miraculously disappear when he has a shower as well

Isn't Peter with Jane?

Hasn't Darren (who disappeared off somewhere) got George?


----------



## susie12 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm confused by that child of Kat's who seems to spend his life upstairs, alone, while she swans round the bar downstairs.  He's only a toddler, who looks after him?


----------



## veracity (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon his scabs will miraculously disappear when he has a shower as well
> 
> Isn't Peter with Jane?
> 
> Hasn't Darren (who disappeared off somewhere) got George?


Yes, Social Services carted off George to reunite him with Darren (whereabouts a bit vague) soon after Heather's murder.

I thought Peter was in Cornwall for some reason. He's definitely not with Jane. 

They're bloody careless with their kids these eastenders.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

veracity said:


> Yes, Social Services carted off George to reunite him with Darren (whereabouts a bit vague) soon after Heather's murder.
> 
> I thought Peter was in Cornwall for some reason. He's definitely not with Jane.
> 
> They're bloody careless with their kids these eastenders.


 
Oh, who or what's in Cornwall then?


----------



## veracity (Aug 22, 2012)

Blimey Minnie, you made me wiki eastenders again. 

It's all a bit vague really. Wiki says he went to stay with Lucy, but doesn't explain who it was with.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Beale


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought he went to Devon. Where is the evil Steven?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 22, 2012)

susie12 said:


> I'm confused by that child of Kat's who seems to spend his life upstairs, alone, while she swans round the bar downstairs. He's only a toddler, who looks after him?


tsk details. All soap babies/ toddlers/ kiddies are remarkably easy to look after. Then there's the Massood's kid that appeared to be looking after itself when all the family members were off doing something else. Tanya's kid also seems to spend long periods of time away from everyone else.
Also why does Zainab call her husband by his last name and not first name, it was only when his bro showed up we even got to know what his first name was (can't remember it now!)


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, who or what's in Cornwall then?


Carole and the kids innit.. or is that Devon.. or somewhere else completely.


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Also why does Zainab call her husband by his last name and not first name, it was only when his bro showed up we even got to know what his first name was (can't remember it now!)


 
I dunno, but I used to go out with someone who was half Sri Lankan and everybody called him by the first syllable of his last name. Just a nickname I guess.


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Carole and the kids innit.. or is that Devon.. or somewhere else completely.


 
No, they are somewhere close to wherever it is Bianca is in prison. Essex or somewhere.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2012)

veracity said:


> Blimey Minnie, you made me wiki eastenders again.
> 
> It's all a bit vague really. Wiki says he went to stay with Lucy, but doesn't explain who it was with.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Beale



Cindy was from Devon and the kids went to live with her mum and sister.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> No, they are somewhere close to wherever it is Bianca is in prison. Essex or somewhere.


Oh yeah.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm confused


----------



## veracity (Aug 22, 2012)

It seems Eastenders raises more questions than it answers.


----------



## harpo (Aug 22, 2012)

Zainab is called Zainab Masood, whereas Masood is called Masood Ahmed.

I NEED to know why, and I have needed to know why for some time.  Nobody knows


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

harpo said:


> Zainab is called Zainab Masood, whereas Masood is called Masood Ahmed.
> 
> I NEED to know why, and I have needed to know why for some time. Nobody knows


 
It's very straightforward - NOT

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistani_name


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> I thought he went to Devon. Where is the evil Steven?


Oh God, I think I fancied him.
*guilt*


----------



## harpo (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's very straightforward - NOT
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistani_name


 

I admit I've smoked a joint, but I've read that twice and still don't get it.

Thanks for posting it though.  I'll give it another go later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

harpo said:


> I admit I've smoked a joint, but I've read that twice and still don't get it.
> 
> Thanks for posting it though. I'll give it another go later.


 
I *haven't* smoked a joint, but I've read it a few times and still don't get it


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm even more confused also if Massoods first name is meant to be ahmed I don't think that was what his brother called him!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2012)

Abby has new hair!

I <3 Jay, even if she doesn't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 27, 2012)

Fucking hell.  Abi's orange and the Costa Rican sun seems to have bleached her hair


----------



## veracity (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Lord Fauntleroy "Of all the places we've been, Walford is my favourite". Yeh, right, LOL.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 29, 2012)

Did I hear Sharon talking about Dennis Snr having died in a war???? 
Also, I am confused.  Who was the fireman boyfriend who died in a fire?


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Did I hear Sharon talking about Dennis Snr having died in a war????
> Also, I am confused.  Who was the fireman boyfriend who died in a fire?



Sharon's told him that daddy was a hero, a helicopter pilot I think.

The guy in the fire was an Irish bloke, think his name was Tom.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 29, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Sharon's told him that daddy was a hero, a helicopter pilot I think.
> 
> The guy in the fire was an Irish bloke, think his name was Tom.


 
I have read up a bit about it now (you can tell I am not working, can't you?).  In my head the timeline was completely different; i.e. first Dennis, then Fireman Tom.  So I could not work out when the pregnancy happened.  2004 to 2007 is a bit of a blur for me as I had a lot going on.  I think I spent a lot  of time staring at the TV without actually taking anything in.

Anyway, back to TV soap opera: so he died because Johnny Alan (what a stupid name) ordered it.  Sharon feels this is too much for Denny to handle so she tells him the 'Hero' mush?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2012)

I reeeeeally liked that fireman. Yum.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Anyway, back to TV soap opera: so he died because Johnny Alan (what a stupid name) ordered it. Sharon feels this is too much for Denny to handle so she tells him the 'Hero' mush?


Yep, think so.


----------



## harpo (Aug 30, 2012)

When did Beale remove the hat?  Did I miss something/


----------



## Geri (Aug 30, 2012)

What a preposterous storyline with Anthony, Derek & Alice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2012)

harpo said:


> When did Beale remove the hat? Did I miss something/


 
I've not watched it tonight but knew it was coming as I saw his hair was all washed under his hat in last episode


----------



## harpo (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah so there hasn't been an actual hat removal storyline?  Considering the prominence of it, you'd think there would have been.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2012)

harpo said:


> Ah so there hasn't been an actual hat removal storyline? Considering the prominence of it, you'd think there would have been.


 
No, but his hair was looking very clean and fluffy in last episode, so I thought we must be getting near to the Kendo Nagasaki moment, but hat version 

His sores are taking forever to heal up


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2012)

Geri said:


> What a preposterous storyline with Anthony, Derek & Alice.


That whole episode was sooo boring.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 30, 2012)

Geri said:


> What a preposterous storyline with Anthony, Derek & Alice.


 what's the storyline? Can't be bothered to watch to keep up with the boringness, but still need to know whats going on


----------



## Geri (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> what's the storyline? Can't be bothered to watch to keep up with the boringness, but still need to know whats going on


 
Anthony lost all his money in a poker game to Derek, Derek let him off on condition that he left Walford *right now*. I think it might have been slightly more complicated than that, but I wasn't paying close attention as it was boring me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Ian's perked up a bit


----------



## Espresso (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't watched this for a long time and tuned in this evening for a reason that I have forgotten, due to my brain being boggled.
That pub fight might actually be the silliest thing I've ever seen in all my life.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2012)

It was actually pretty funny. Especially when Masood misheard Derek calling Sayid 'tacky'.
I did a kind of disbelieving lol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I haven't watched this for a long time and tuned in this evening for a reason that I have forgotten, due to my brain being boggled.
> That pub fight might actually be the silliest thing I've ever seen in all my life.


 
That was just silly and watching Tanya and Sharon was embarrassing.  The whole episode was shit


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2012)

The Tanya and Sharon bit was aaaawful.


----------



## Mephitic (Sep 1, 2012)

Sharon is fucking terrible, she can't act. It's like watching really bad amateur dramatics but much less entertaining, was she always this bad? Her pet womble is equally annoying.  

The Derek & Antony card game story line was utter pants, I shall be writing a strongly worded letter of complaint to the BBC informing them that unless they get to grips and this shit improves then I shall have to consider stopping stealing it.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ian's perked up a bit


He's finally got rid of Phil's crack hat!!!!


Espresso said:


> I haven't watched this for a long time and tuned in this evening for a reason that I have forgotten, due to my brain being boggled.
> That pub fight might actually be the silliest thing I've ever seen in all my life.


It was pure comedy.


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2012)

harpo said:


> Ah so there hasn't been an actual hat removal storyline? Considering the prominence of it, you'd think there would have been.


I did suddenly wonder if I'd missed an episode.

I feel we've been cheated.


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Sharon is fucking terrible, she can't act. It's like watching really bad amateur dramatics but much less entertaining, was she always this bad? Her pet womble is equally annoying.
> 
> The Derek & Antony card game story line was utter pants, I shall be writing a strongly worded letter of complaint to the BBC informing them that unless they get to grips and this shit improves then I shall have to consider stopping stealing it.


 
She has indeed always been utterly shit at acting. 

The card game story was very clumsy indeed, there's seems to have been a sudden turn for the dreadful amongst the writing team.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2012)

Weirdly, even though she's crap I still love that she's in it. I love when Enders of the past come back in the show.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 1, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Weirdly, even though she's crap I still love that she's in it. I love when Enders of the past come back in the show.


 
So do I.  I wished Michelle came back too; the miserable cow!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2012)

That would be AMAZING. Or like... the 80s punk girl that Dot took in.
Or Ali could come back and reclaim the cafe.


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2012)

zoooo said:


> That would be AMAZING. Or like... the 80s punk girl that Dot took in.
> Or Ali could come back and reclaim the cafe.


Think the punk girl - Mary - died of an OD?

I'd like to see Michelle return, she could continue the rich tradition of Beale/Fowler matriarchy - Lou, Pauline... Michelle.


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2012)

Plus, Susan Tully is a far better actress than Letitia whatserface.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2012)

veracity said:


> Plus, Susan Tully is a far better actress than Letitia whatserface.


 
She's a director now though isn't she, or is it producer?

Maybe she could give some of the current Eastenders some acting tips


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2012)

Will we ever know who Kat is shagging.  I am fed up of Kat's face simply being constantly tense and worried, like she's really constipated or something.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2012)

The woman who plays Kat I think said recently even she doesn't know who it is yet. So the man whose hand we saw yesterday stroking her face probably isn't even the actual character's hand. So the fact it looked like Michael's hand is no help whatsoever.



veracity said:


> Think the punk girl - Mary - died of an OD?


Oh bugger.


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2012)

zoooo said:


> The woman who plays Kat I think said recently even she doesn't know who it is yet. So the man whose hand we saw yesterday stroking her face probably isn't even the actual character's hand. So the fact it looked like Michael's hand is no help whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Oh bugger.


I thought it looked like Derek's hand! It was a bit too pudgy for Michael.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh god I hope it's not Derek. That's too repulsive to even contemplate.


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh god I hope it's not Derek. That's too repulsive to even contemplate.


I think they're quite a well matched couple.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2012)

I wish we'd find out soon, and hopefully we'll see an end to her lusting heaving chest


----------



## Mephitic (Sep 1, 2012)

Ian's daughter gets on my fucking wick and the storyline is both tedious and rather troublesome. IF you throw a huge wobbler, then run off and live as a tramp under a bridge just long enough to grow a totally shite beard, how likely is it that a solicitor will turn at up at your kids behest and have you sign papers transferring the ownership of your several businesses to your exceptionally thin teenage daughter. Don't you have to be "of sound mind" before conducting these legal transactions? If you smell like a wet dog, wear a dressing gown & Phil's crack hat, and quietly mutter while picking at the scabs on your face through your Wurzels Gummich beard....... is this not a hint that your having a bad day?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Ian's daughter gets on my fucking wick and the storyline is both tedious and rather troublesome. IF you throw a huge wobbler, then run off and live as a tramp under a bridge just long enough to grow a totally shite beard, how likely is it that a solicitor will turn at up at your kids behest and have you sign papers transferring the ownership of your several businesses to your exceptionally thin teenage daughter. Don't you have to be "of sound mind" before conducting these legal transactions? If you smell like a wet dog, wear a dressing gown & Phil's crack hat, and quietly mutter while picking at the scabs on your face through your Wurzels Gummich beard....... is this not a hint that your having a bad day?


 
and how did Lucy pay for lawyer?


----------



## Mephitic (Sep 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and how did Lucy pay for lawyer?


 
exactly


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2012)

veracity said:


> I think they're quite a well matched couple.


In that Kat is also repulsive? True.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> That would be AMAZING. Or like... the *80s punk girl* that Dot took in.
> Or Ali could come back and reclaim the cafe.


 


veracity said:


> Think the punk girl - *Mary* - died of an OD?
> 
> I'd like to see Michelle return, she could continue the rich tradition of Beale/Fowler matriarchy - Lou, Pauline... Michelle.


 
She did come back! As Shirley!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 5, 2012)

veracity said:


> Think the punk girl - Mary - died of an OD?
> 
> .


 death has never been a unsurmountable impediment to a return to Eastenders.


----------



## SheWolf (Sep 6, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> death has never been a unsurmountable impediment to a return to Eastenders.



If I remember correctly, Mary got clean and moved on to pastures new. Kathy's daughter Donna by yuppie Wilmot Brown did overdose though.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2012)

DJ Phil Mitchell


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> DJ Phil Mitchell


I thought that was a photoshop. It isn't 

The Palace


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> I thought that was a photoshop. It isn't
> 
> The Palace


 
yeah i should have said i thought the same and googled it


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 5, 2012)

Eastenders portrayal of social workers really pissing me off. There's no reason for them to be harassing Lola on a daily basis. I've never heard of them hassling a 16 year old that's just dropped a sprog into work (education maybe). They're also nowhere near as posh as they all seem to be in Enders.


----------



## Mephitic (Oct 5, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Eastenders portrayal of social workers really pissing me off. There's no reason for them to be harassing Lola on a daily basis. I've never heard of them hassling a 16 year old that's just dropped a sprog into work (education maybe). They're also nowhere near as posh as they all seem to be in Enders.


 
I 100% agree, I would have thought that this storyline would seriously piss real social workers off.  

Sharon is still giving me a facial twitch whenever she hove’s into view, its all just a list of pretty poor story lines atm, I’m not digging it.


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Eastenders portrayal of social workers really pissing me off. There's no reason for them to be harassing Lola on a daily basis. I've never heard of them hassling a 16 year old that's just dropped a sprog into work (education maybe). They're also nowhere near as posh as they all seem to be in Enders.


 
Mrs R (a social worker) was shouting at the telly during that bit. Mainly - they would never put someone down for losing their job, would never speak to them like that, would never write notes like that in front of them, wouldn't be so pathetic and wishy washy, are too busy checking for actual dangers to children to care, have too many cases on to even think about such things etc etc.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 5, 2012)

ringo said:


> Mrs R (a social worker) was shouting at the telly during that bit. Mainly - they would never put someone down for losing their job, would never speak to them like that, would never write notes like that in front of them, wouldn't be so pathetic and wishy washy, are too busy checking for actual dangers to children to care, have too many cases on to even think about such things etc etc.


I know there are some shit social workers out there (I've met em) but the whole employment nagging thing esp to a girl of 16 who would otherwise be on maternity leave even if she did have a job was just bonkers.
And like you said they'd be too busy to turn up daily.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

They should probably be round Michael's house, really.

I keep thinking any minute now he's going to smother it! :/


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 5, 2012)

shouldn't lola have her own social worker as well?


----------



## youngian (Oct 5, 2012)

Having watched this tonight I can see peoples' annoyance about the social worker story, its like a poor man's Ken Loach film for Richard Littlejohn readers.
If I got the storyline right the chattering class social worker and politically correct police officers were forced to confiscate the baby of Lola, Walford's very own Tony Martin, simply for standing up to the crazed yobbos.

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

I think Lola's going for the soap awards this year.


----------



## Looby (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been ranting about the shit social worker too, it's really doing nothing for the reputation of social services is it? 

Surely it would be better to show the positive side (like they did in that Bristol documentary), parents being supported and helped to care not criticised and judged.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 6, 2012)

There are some shit and fucked up priorities in social work tbh but you'd think they'd be more concerned with someone that had a drug habit etc than a 16 year old who shock horror hasn't got a job!


----------



## Mephitic (Oct 6, 2012)

just watched yesterdays episode, it was a monumental turd.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 6, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I've been ranting about the shit social worker too, it's really doing nothing for the reputation of social services is it?
> 
> Surely it would be better to show the positive side (like they did in that Bristol documentary), parents being supported and helped to care not criticised and judged.


There are shit social workers but soaps aren't very good at giving a realistic portrayal of them.
That woman in eastenders is way way way too posh to be a social worker. Why do they always think they're so posh? The pay and status for that level of social work is minimal and unlikely to attract many solid middle class types.


----------



## Looby (Oct 6, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> There are shit social workers but soaps aren't very good at giving a realistic portrayal of them.
> That woman in eastenders is way way way too posh to be a social worker. Why do they always think they're so posh? The pay and status for that level of social work is minimal and unlikely to attract many solid middle class types.



I've had 4 social workers and been involved with other care agencies and quite a proportion of them were achingly middle class. Maybe that's more to do with where I live but in my experience it's a pretty middle class profession.

She wasn't posh anyway.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 6, 2012)

Very middle class if you ask me


Why does she appear posh?


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 6, 2012)

Accent is very cut glass here they tend to sound local more lower middle class


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 6, 2012)

Fuck, i shout at the social worker so much my wife now turns it off when they come in.
There is no way irl lola would be visited every day - and yes as a care leaver herself she would have her own social worker.

My team are visiting a family on a daily basis but that is due to the high risk of the situation, and i do mean high risk not that one of them is unemployed. Jesus it's rare for the families we work with to be in employment.

I manage a large team of child protection social workers and i'd sack any of the fuckers if they acted as the eastender social worker does.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 6, 2012)

@renegadechicken in practise how easy is it to sack a social worker.
Weren't some of the orkney island ones still working?


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 6, 2012)

Due to the nature of the job it's really difficult to sack one ( a child care social worker anyways), unless it's for gross misconduct, normally they are moved from the high risk/high profile stuff into fostering or adult services ( not mental health or protection of vulnerable adults either).
If a social worker can evidence that they were under pressure( which is not hard any childcare social worker could walk into their gp tomorrow and say i'm stressed and get signed off no questions asked) and were not helped by management ie supervision wasn't held every 4 weeks (bare minimum in childcare social work) or more, no additional supports put in place to assist them when they said they were not coping etc then a very long process begins, which can involve mentoring, reduced case load,additional training, counseling, and if that fails,then it moves down the disciplinary route.
In all fairness though if they have stated they are struggling/not coping with the work load and not assisted with this, then it's probably the managers fault.

In cases like cumbria and the orkneys that was the whole culture of the department not the individual social workers (in general) which is completely differant, so i doubt any would have lost their jobs in respect of that. i doubt that situations like that would arise now, theres too many balances and checks by other agencies not just social services taking the lead and saying 'this is it'.

And all the social workers in eastenders have been pants tbf and do nothing to enhance our reputation with the public, and by god we need positive press.
The best social worker in a soap i've seen was in Shameless and played by Julie Walters, fucking excellent especially when she did a dawn raid to remove a child with the police then double checked the address in a pile of files she was carrying and realised it was the wrong address.


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm just seen Friday the 5ths episode of Eastenders regarding the Lola/Lexi storyline, this has prompted me to formally complain to the BBC, Health and Care Professions Council and the Department for Education regarding their shoddy and piss poor portrayal of social workers.
There is no fucking way Lexi would have been removed from her mother's and family's care for that. The police would not have exercised their Powers of Police Protection,the social workers manager/service manager would not have approved a foster placement without looking at family and friends first (thats budgets for you) and finally the social worker had no legal grounds for removing Lexi.
Whilst i'm aware that it is eastenders, the portrayal has set the profession back by at least 5 years and if you can't tell i'm fucking fuming.

/rant over


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2012)

It was absolutely ridiculous wasn't it? It just plays into the hands of those that attack social workers at every opportunity.


----------



## Party04 (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't been watching Eastenders that often recently so I don't know what Lola's been doing wrong but I was surprised with this social worker storyline. Billy's there to help out and others. I'm just surprised she's got the time to put on all her make-up and look very attractive. That soap has some proper babes in it at the moment.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Just looked at next weeks tv guides. This storyline gets even stupider. Of course social services would take a baby away from it's mum, expect a sixteen year old who has just given birth to be working fulltime then decide it would be better to give the baby to the local gangster recently addicted to crack and get the girl to marry his psycho son in jail for murder.
I think there's just some random machine they pluck these terrible ridiculous ideas out of because it can't be being formulated by any actual human being.
That and the fatboy/ denise thing...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2012)

Denise cougaring fatboy is gold


bored with Syeds dark secret now.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2012)

bring back nick - you're so relev oh hang on 4 o clock kick off, wtf!


----------



## zenie (Oct 17, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Denise cougaring fatboy is gold



This ^^^ 

The bailiffs coming in last night was quite lol mind.

Anyone like to speculate on when Janine will be back? And I'm guessing Kat's mystery man will be revealed at Xmas?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

zenie said:


> This ^^^
> 
> The bailiffs coming in last night was quite lol mind.
> 
> Anyone like to speculate on when Janine will be back? And I'm guessing Kat's mystery man will be revealed at Xmas?


 
Not for a while unfortunately, if this is true 



> In February 2012, Brooks announced that she would take a six month break from the show later in the year, and departed on 14 September 2012.[3][4]


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Aaargh who gives a shit about who Kat is banging.
WE DONT CARE!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Aaargh who gives a shit about who Kat is banging.
> WE DONT CARE!!!!


 
Nope, don't care.  Don't give a shit about Sayed and Christian.  They're leaving anyway aren't they


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2012)

It was butters anyway


----------



## harpo (Oct 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Aaargh who gives a shit about who Kat is banging.
> WE DONT CARE!!!!


If that is the Christmas storyline I'll write to complain.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

@butchers: EH??????


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

harpo said:


> If that is the Christmas storyline I'll write to complain.


 I reckon between us we could write the xmas episode and send it to them.
Couldn't be any worse could it?


----------



## harpo (Oct 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> I reckon between us we could write the xmas episode and send it to them.
> Couldn't be any worse could it?


Something involving gangsters from another manor and the gory death of Derek Branning would be good.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

harpo said:


> Something involving gangsters from another manor and the gory death of Derek Branning would be good.


Yeay! That's the spirit.
Derek must die. I don't understand why everyone is so scared of him he has *no* henchmen around him is overweight, unfit... why did he scare that Moon brother off. (Younger fitter, with a number of brothers/ mates who could stick up for him)  (Actually I have no idea which of those lads is which).
Also I vote to bring David Essex into it, I was surprised by how good he actually was.


----------



## harpo (Oct 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Yeay! That's the spirit.
> Derek must die. I don't understand why everyone is so scared of him he has *no* henchmen around him is overweight, unfit... why did he scare that Moon brother off. (Younger fitter, with a number of brothers/ mates who could stick up for him) (Actually I have no idea which of those lads is which).
> Also I vote to bring David Essex into it, I was surprised by how good he actually was.


GOD yes.  David Essex.  Still remarkably sexy.  

He comes back in with his rival henchmen (for he is secretly a bit of a gangsta), dispenses with Derek Branning (helped by Max, for a twist.  Max can only take so many more attacks on Tanya), seizes back the Emporium, forges an alliance with Phil Mitchell and takes his place as benevolent overlord of the Square.  

That would tick a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

harpo said:


> GOD yes. David Essex. Still remarkably sexy.
> 
> He comes back in with his rival henchmen (for he is secretly a bit of a gangsta), dispenses with Derek Branning (helped by Max, for a twist. Max can only take so many more attacks on Tanya), seizes back the Emporium, forges an alliance with Phil Mitchell and takes his place as benevolent overlord of the Square.
> 
> That would tick a lot of boxes for me.


This shit writes itself, what's their problem?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2012)

who was in that black car that drove through the square in last night's episode?
I heard Amira (YAWN) is meant to be coming back.
EE is so dire at the moment. So many pointless, boring storylines and awful pointless characters. God knows why i'm so sad i still watch it


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> who was in that black car that drove through the square in last night's episode?
> I heard Amira (YAWN) is meant to be coming back.
> EE is so dire at the moment. So many pointless, boring storylines and awful pointless characters. God knows why i'm so sad i still watch it


Rumours of Derek being offed.


----------



## harpo (Oct 17, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Rumours of Derek being offed.


Oh no, not before Christmas.


----------



## zenie (Oct 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> who was in that black car that drove through the square in last night's episode?



The bailiffs 

Look forward to Janine coming back then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

zenie said:


> The bailiffs
> 
> Look forward to Janine coming back then.


 
But that's going to be months and months and months away


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2012)

oh right. I thought there were 2 storylines going on at the same time and the black car wasn't connected to the bailiffs. Prob a little too complicated for ee at the moment 

this may be a silly question, but what's happened to Dot? I did miss a whole chunk of episodes at one point - she is still alive isn't she 

Another question i have is what's happened to Bianca's kids? She's in jail right? Ricky's somewhere abroad, and Pat's dead. So erm...who's looking after them all? Or did they all go off to live with Ricky?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

I wondered that, then saw the bailiffs, and thought bailiffs have right posh cars nowadays.  Would have expected a van


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> oh right. I thought there were 2 storylines going on at the same time and the black car wasn't connected to the bailiffs. Prob a little too complicated for ee at the moment
> 
> this may be a silly question, but what's happened to Dot? I did miss a whole chunk of episodes at one point - she is still alive isn't she


I actually don't know, but June Brown is knocking on a bit, so I guess it's reasonable for her to be in it a bit less now. Of course that's left EE with a big matriarch shortage.



> Another question i have is what's happened to Bianca's kids? She's in jail right? Ricky's somewhere abroad, and Pat's dead. So erm...who's looking after them all? Or did they all go off to live with Ricky?


 
Carole has gone down south the look after them nearer the prison Bianca is in.


----------



## harpo (Oct 17, 2012)

Cora is  filling the matriarch role quite well.  I like her and her elaborate back-comb.


----------



## zenie (Oct 17, 2012)

harpo said:


> Cora is  filling the matriarch role quite well.  I like her and her elaborate back-comb.



And her chain smoking


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, don't care. Don't give a shit about Sayed and Christian. They're leaving anyway aren't they


 
I love Christian. Don't like spineless Sayed though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

Geri said:


> I love Christian. Don't like spineless Sayed though.


 
So do I, but I can't handle him when he's looking like a lovesick puppy, and Sayed was all wrong for him


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> this may be a silly question, but what's happened to Dot? I did miss a whole chunk of episodes at one point - she is still alive isn't she


 
nothing she of visiting jim...


june is off taking a break for a bit

she is like 85


----------



## youngian (Oct 17, 2012)

How did Zaineb go through such an amazing personality transplant; miserable religous bigot to fun loving fag hag in five months.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

youngian said:


> How did Zaineb go through such an amazing personality transplant; miserable religous bigot to fun loving fag hag in five months.


I know but all soap characters do this....(personality transplant).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2012)

youngian said:


> How did Zaineb go through such an amazing personality transplant; miserable religous bigot to fun loving fag hag in five months.


 
She nearly died and was with a dodgy bloke so it's changed her outlook on life


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2012)

Today it is Masood's turn to have the personality transplant. 99% of the time he is lovely and cuddly and nice, then when they need him to be evil for the plot he turns mentalist.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2012)

You'd think with everything the Masoods have been through in the last couple of years, Shabnam would at least have the decency to show her face.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 6, 2012)

Who the fuck would want to join that gym, what a dump. And if you're looking for a job go catch a bus up west.


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't decide whether I fancy Masood or AJ more. : o

I know Zainab's transformation has been a bit sudden but I love it. Her relationship with Christian now is very sweet.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 6, 2012)

AJ! AJ!

Well, sometimes Masood.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2012)

I much prefer Masood. AJ has funny eyes.


----------



## Mephitic (Nov 30, 2012)

Dear oh dear the whole thing has been totally pants lately, the kissin cousins, angry gangster dad, piss poor car crash, Tanya's surprising new sister et al. Derek is remarkably irritating, surely it's about time somebody ran him over.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Dear of dear the whole thing has been totally pants lately, the kissin cousins, angry gangster dad, piss poor car crash, Tanya's surprising new sister et al. Derek is remarkably irritating, surely it's about time somebody ran him over.


 
Hopefully they'll be an end to Kat and her bit on the side. I'm sick of it.

When's Janine coming back? Must be soon


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2012)

Why has no one slapped derek,

Worse fat aged useless gangster character they have had on eastenders.


And ffs stop with the endless kat affairs already, or at least have aflie smash her over the head with the queen victoria bust at christmas or something..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

I knew it was Derek!


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I knew it was Derek!


You say that now.


----------



## story (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I knew it was Derek!


 

Now I know I've not been watching and have no real idea of what's going on... but is Kat having it away with Derek? Really? 

Eastenders: bizarre, and, indeed, shit.


----------



## story (Dec 20, 2012)

Did the script writers sit about and say ... "Well, let's imagine that she always had a thing for her dad..." or something?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

story said:


> Now I know I've not been watching and have no real idea of what's going on... but is Kat having it away with Derek? Really?
> 
> Eastenders: bizarre, and, indeed, shit.


 
Yep.  Truly getting desperate


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2012)

She has that uncle abuse backstory.

I guessed it'd be Derek, but that Max red herring was pretty good!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> You say that now.


 

No, I guessed as soon as he took that pawnbroker's ticket off her noticeboard in the kitchen


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 20, 2012)

Well that was trulyshit.

I can't believe they strung out such a shit story. We all knew it was fat pig chops


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> She has that uncle abuse backstory.
> 
> I guessed it'd be Derek, but that Max red herring was pretty good!


 
Yeah it was, but I was thinking they couldn't do that to Tanya two Christmases


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2012)

Still not as bad as Dawn and Phil

Lol


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2012)

At least it wasn't Jack.


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 20, 2012)

Recon they'll bump him off over Xmas? Derek has enough enemies for a whodunnit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> At least it wasn't Jack.


 
It should have been Jack though.  If you're going to pick one of the three, it would have to be Jack, Max in that order


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

LilJen said:


> Recon they'll bump him off over Xmas? Derek has enough enemies for a whodunnit


 
That's already been known about for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages!

and no doubt, with that confession in the pub in front of loads of witnesses, the first person the cops will nab will be Alfie... probably


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's already been known about for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages!
> 
> and no doubt, with that confession in the pub in front of loads of witnesses, the first person the cops will nab will be Alfie... probably


Ah bollox I'm shit...should read more spoiler sites

*heads off to Digital Spy*


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It should have been Jack though. If you're going to pick one of the three, it would have to be Jack, Max in that order


 
Jack goes for blondes though.

*twiddles hair*


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It should have been Jack though. If you're going to pick one of the three, it would have to be Jack, Max in that order


ah but Kat couldnt pull Jack. yes I know sharon has, but trust me he wouldnt want the bother of shagging Kat, he was having air hostesses in pairs a few months ago.

Had to be Derek


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

LilJen said:


> Ah bollox I'm shit...should read more spoiler sites
> 
> *heads off to Digital Spy*


 
I've not read any spoiler sites, but good idea

*goes off to DS*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> Jack goes for blondes though.
> 
> *twiddles hair*


 
You've no chance.  Have you got a pout like Sharon eh?

You'll have to go for Max as he's second best (although best is probably not the word I'm looking for)


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You've no chance. Have you got a pout like Sharon eh?
> 
> You'll have to go for Max as he's second best (although best is probably not the word I'm looking for)


 
I could get a trout pout.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah it was, but I was thinking they couldn't do that to Tanya two Christmases


 
hmm, looks like Tanya's going to have another bad Christmas after all according to DS


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> I could get a trout pout.


 
I could give you one for free if you like

Do you have a heaving chest as well?


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hmm, looks like Tanya's going to have another bad Christmas after all according to DS


Poor Tanya

I'm convinced she's going to die soon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

She's going away for 6 months according to DS


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you have a heaving chest as well?


 
I am well endowed up top, but I could do with some heaving practice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> I am well endowed up top, but I could do with some heaving practice.


 
How blonde is your blondeness?  Do you need to blonde up some more?  Is it the right length?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 20, 2012)

Max is still the least offensive of the lot of them.
If he wasn't ginger/bald he might be ok.
Derek looks like a pig that's been stuffed and jack looks like gnarled tree.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Max is still the least offensive of the lot of them.
> If he wasn't ginger/bald he might be ok.
> Derek looks like a pig that's been stuffed and jack looks like gnarled tree.


 
Nothing wrong with bald 

and Jack has ears that Geri would grab to pull him to bed


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think there's anyone I find even slightly attractive on Eastenders. 
I kind of liked the young Moon brother who left. (And is apparently now going to be in Celebs on Ice.)


----------



## harpo (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How blonde is your blondeness? Do you need to blonde up some more? Is it the right length?


And are you orange enough?  Sharon is extremely orange these days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

harpo said:


> And are you orange enough? Sharon is extremely orange these days.


 
Oh, good point harpo


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2012)

harpo said:


> And are you orange enough? Sharon is extremely orange these days.


 
Not orange at all.


----------



## harpo (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh well

But on the bright side, Derek also clearly prefers an orange woman.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2012)

EE has really gone badly downhill, the plots, scripts and characters are pathetic and unoriginal. 

Derek is so fucking ugly, his horrible mouth, pasty skin and greasy hair - yeuuch! Him and Kat shagging, that's a very unpleasant thought. Fuck EE, Corrie is loads better.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> EE has really gone badly downhill, the plots, scripts and characters are pathetic and unoriginal.
> 
> Derek is so fucking ugly, his horrible mouth, pasty skin and greasy hair - yeuuch! Him and Kat shagging, that's a very unpleasant thought. Fuck EE, Corrie is loads better.


 
Would be a lot better if they got rid of Nick though.  He looks nothing like the last one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> Not orange at all.


 
That's rectified easily enough, so you just gotta get that sorted and practise heaving a bit and you'll be in there


----------



## Mephitic (Dec 21, 2012)

i didn't like it, meh.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2012)

AAAARGH!!! Derek saying "hmmm? hmmm?" at the end of every sentence, with his gross, ugly, waxy mouth! Yeeeuch...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2012)

Kat is just too thick to live.

Alfie will be much better off with Roxy (if that's the way they go with things).


----------



## noodles (Dec 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> AAAARGH!!! Derek saying "hmmm? hmmm?" at the end of every sentence, with his gross, ugly, waxy mouth! Yeeeuch...



 His face is made out of plasticine with two black olives for eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

Where's Kat's orangeness gone?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 21, 2012)

Kat used to be a good character. I hate what they've done to her


----------



## Mephitic (Dec 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Kat used to be a good character. I hate what they've done to her


 
This


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 21, 2012)

Her acting leaves her husband standing.

Bianca should gather up all those red herrings and sell them down the market, she'd soon have enough dosh for that tree.


----------



## noodles (Dec 21, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Her acting leaves her husband standing.



His default setting appears to be cheeky cockney geezer, the only other output is sad puppy dog eyed sap.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 22, 2012)

Derek has been stalking Kat for weeks as if he's now suddenly going to act in her best interests. It was painful to watch. They'vemade her character really weak and pathetic. Dislike.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2013)

They're not about to romantically involve Masood with that random cousin girl are they???


----------



## youngian (Jan 7, 2013)

Enjoyed Derek playing Bill Sykes in Polanski's Oliver Twist over Christmas. Has a suitably Dickensian face for it and shouty East End thug Sykes is well within his acting range.


----------



## susie12 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kat is pale with grief.


----------



## zenie (Jan 7, 2013)

Ray showing his true colours


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 8, 2013)

zenie said:


> Ray showing his true colours



ray is a cunt.. preying on the vulnerable denise and then lying to kim saying denise came on to him CUNTY CUNT


----------



## zoooo (Jan 8, 2013)

His daughter disappeared. She was the only thing I liked about him.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 8, 2013)

zoooo said:


> They're not about to romantically involve Masood with that random cousin girl are they???


 
I think they aaaare!  

Can someone with the skillz please photoshop Kat's depression face onto Grumpy Cat's body? Or vice versa.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 8, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I think they aaaare!


Erk.
Hopefully it'll be her having a crush on him and him not reciprocating. Because otherwise that's just unpleasant.


----------



## youngian (Jan 8, 2013)

zoooo said:


> They're not about to romantically involve Masood with that random cousin girl are they???


 
Not more incestous cousin love!

Perhaps they are trying to breed a square full of morons. They could always find jobs as Eastender scriptwriters.


----------



## harpo (Jan 11, 2013)

zoooo said:


> They're not about to romantically involve Masood with that random cousin girl are they???


Tediously, it looks like they are.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2013)

I also think Denise is about to be Ian's 23rd wife.

At least we have Abby to cheer us up. I bloody love Abby.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

zoooo said:


> They're not about to romantically involve Masood with that random cousin girl are they???


 
I reckon so as the Masood family's leaving this year  so that could be the storyline to explain their exit 

Wonder how long before Denise and Ian get together


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder how long before Denise and Ian get together


 
Never please! Once the contents of my stomach have been evacuated I shall dry retch until the next scheduled apocalypse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Never please! Once the contents of my stomach have been evacuated I shall dry retch until the next scheduled apocalypse.


 
It has to happen.  They've been hinting at it for a while now


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It has to happen. They've been hinting at it for a while now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> View attachment 27411


 
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!


Oh bum


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Doesn't look like it's going to happen yet 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2/eastenders/


----------



## zenie (Jan 14, 2013)

No way for Ian and Denise....I'm waiting for the Denise and Fatboy luv-in to come back. She was smoking 

Why doesn't Max just tell his 'wife' yeh her with the AWFUL hair extensions to do one.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone... please kill Zainab


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Someone... please kill Zainab


 
I think her family's funny.  Shame they're leaving


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2013)

Only Masood's any goood. 

Zainab and that geek can fuck off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, it seems only Zainab's leaving

Don't say Masood really is going to have an affair with the young one


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Only Masood's any goood.
> 
> Zainab and that geek can fuck off


Tamwar's a sweetie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

harpo said:


> Tamwar's a sweetie.


 
and unintentionally funny


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

They should get rid of Masood's brother though


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They should get rid of Masood's brother though


Oh no he's quite cute.  He just needs a proper storyline.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

harpo said:


> Oh no he's quite cute. He just needs a proper storyline.


 
You can't keep them just because they're cute!


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can't keep them just because they're cute!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

harpo said:


>


 


Anyway, is Dot's house council house or something and she's in trouble for letting people stay?

Maybe they're going to do her for bedroom tax on top of £1000 arrears?

How many bedrooms is there in that property?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2013)

Tamwar, Masood and his brother are all cute (in varying ways) and that is a perfectly valid reason to keep them!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2013)

Max's wife needs to stay off the lip-filler for a while


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Max's wife needs to stay off the lip-filler for a while


 


She's not at all classy looking either despite spending all Tanya's dosh on a new dress


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

that young Asian bird is reet tasty


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2013)

She is very pretty, but a rubbish character


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> that young Asian bird is reet tasty


 
Exactly how old is she supposed to be? She looks far too old for Tamwar

Oh, she's supposed to be 23, and Tamwar's also 23


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> She is very pretty, but a rubbish character



i don't care about her personality *blushes*


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2013)

Her accent is quite strangely refreshing amongst all the Londony ones.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly how old is she supposed to be? She looks far too old for Tamwar
> 
> Oh, she's supposed to be 23, and Tamwar's also 23


Whereas she acts 28 going on 14, and he acts 14 going on 48


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Her naive act isn't very convincing.  Whereas Tamwar is forever an awkward 14 year old.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Whereas she acts 28 going on 14, and he acts 14 going on 48


 
I can't figure out how old she is in real life.  Her real age doesn't seem to be listed in the places you'd expect


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, is Dot's house council house or something and she's in trouble for letting people stay?
> 
> Maybe they're going to do her for bedroom tax on top of £1000 arrears?
> 
> How many bedrooms is there in that property?


Yeah I think she's going to get busted for subletting. The writers laboured that point when she kept repeating that she'd been away for months.

I wonder how many more of the houses on the square are council houses?  I always thought Dot owned that house.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2013)

Hasn't she always lived there?


----------



## ymu (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They should get rid of Masood's brother though


Nah. Apart from the fact that he is quite cute (shag him, marry Masood, obv ), I like the fact that they have a Muslim character who is not a religious stereotype. The majority of British Muslims are never represented on screen because non-Muslim writers are obsessed with religious difference. As if all Christians (nominal or otherwise) routinely abstain from sex before marriage. 

They did quite a good job with the coming to terms with a homosexual son storyline, and the pressures faced by immigrant families when their ancestral culture clashes with the one they are living in, but it's kind of annoying when every single minority ethnic character starts off as a stereotype. AJ is a breath of fresh air on that front.


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Hasn't she always lived there?


That's what I thought.  Isn't that where she lived with Charlie Cotton?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Hasn't she always lived there?


 
Maybe.  Doesn't mean it's not council though


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe. Doesn't mean it's not council though


That's true.  But it's never been mentioned before.  All kinds of people move in and out of Dot's and it's quite well known that the council gets arsey about things like that and Dot being the type to need smelling salts at the mere mention of criminal intent. It's just a bit weird to suddenly shoehorn in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

harpo said:


> That's true. But it's never been mentioned before. All kinds of people move in and out of Dot's and it's quite well known that the council gets arsey about things like that and Dot being the type to need smelling salts at the mere mention of criminal intent. It's just a bit weird to suddenly shoehorn in.


 
True, but then why's she owe £1000?


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True, but then why's she owe £1000?


Because the deal was Cora paid the rent while Dot was gone, and she hasn't. I imagine. Blatant sub-letting. Dot's going dahhhn.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

harpo said:


> Because the deal was Cora paid the rent while Dot was gone, and she hasn't. I imagine. Blatant sub-letting. Dot's going dahhhn.


 
Ah, didn't realise that


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, didn't realise that


Well I don't know for sure but that's what I think it must be.  

Unless it's a Dot secretly living in poverty and being too proud to say storyline on the horizon. .


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe. Doesn't mean it's not council though


Didn't she live somewhere else as well?
I noticed they shoehorned in Tanya's house was let, when I'm sure they owned it to begin with. Something might have changed I dunno.
I don't think the writers remember stuff sometimes, like Dot getting a letter from Nigel several years after he'd died (off screen).


----------



## Geri (Jan 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I don't think the writers remember stuff sometimes, like Dot getting a letter from Nigel several years after he'd died (off screen).


 
Nigel isn't dead, he is living in Scotland!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Didn't she live somewhere else as well?
> I noticed they shoehorned in Tanya's house was let, when I'm sure they owned it to begin with. Something might have changed I dunno.
> I don't think the writers remember stuff sometimes, like Dot getting a letter from Nigel several years after he'd died (off screen).


 
hm, this needs investigating I think


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> Nigel isn't dead, he is living in Scotland!


He had a heart attack and died! His daughter said so when she came back briefly a few years ago.


----------



## Geri (Jan 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> He had a heart attack and died! His daughter said so when she came back briefly a few years ago.


 
Oh, I missed that. Must be why Dot is always "going to visit Jim" rather than "going to visit Nigel" then.


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2013)

That wasn't originally Dots house I don't think. The Jacksons lived there and Dot moved in when she married Jim.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2013)

I cannot at all picture Dot's old house...
*tries to imagine Ethel sitting somewhere holding Willie*


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

I miss Derek now, with his ugly, pudgy face, nasty mouth and piggy eyes. Always wearing a suit, being head of the faaahmily, with knock-off gear in his lock-up. Gawd bless 'im.

mmm? mmmm?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

You can see Dot's addresses here. 3B, 25 and 23A Albert Square.

Doesn't say whether they're council houses/HAs though, but the fact that she swapped No. 23A for 25 suggests maybe she is a council/HA tenant

Ex Residents of No. 25

Past Residents:

Tom Clements 1986–1987
Dot Branning 1987—1993, 2002—12, 2013-
Charlie Cotton 1987—1993
Nick Cotton 1987—1993, 2008—2009
Alan Jackson 1994—1997
Billie Jackson 1994—1997
Blossom Jackson 1994—1997
Carol Jackson 1994—1997, 1999
Bianca Jackson 1994—1997, 1999
Robbie Jackson 1994—1997, 1999—2003
Sonia Jackson 1994—1997, 1999—2004
April Branning 1995—1996
Jim Branning 1999—2007, 2008, 2009—2011
Bradley Branning 2006—2007, 2007—2008, 2009, 2009
Clare Bates 2008
Dotty Cotton 2008—2010
Liz Turner 2009—2010
Max Branning 2009
Syd Chambers 2009
Noah Chambers 2009
Peggy Mitchell 2009
Denise Johnson 2010
Kim Fox 2010
Fatboy 2011-12
Andrew Cotton 2011-12
Rose Cotton 2011-12


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

> *23 Albert Square*
> 
> *23 Albert Square* (*"Ventnor"*) is where Reg Cox was found dead in the first episode of _EastEnders_. Originally it was split into two flats, one being occupied by Mary Smith and her baby, Annie, and the other by Ali and Sue Osman and their baby Hassan. Ali and Sue moved out in 1986 and Dot Cotton moved in. Later she did a swap with her neighbour, Tom Clements. Rod Norman came to live with Mary in 1987, and her father Chris also lived with her for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2013)

Punk Maryyy!
Ali and Suuue!
Oh, the good old days.
I was only about 5, but by God I loved me a bit of Walford.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Punk Maryyy!
> Ali and Suuue!
> Oh, the good old days.
> I was only about 5, but by God I loved me a bit of Walford.


 
I was in my late teens.  You've made me feel old!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you remember this guy?

I think he lived in Brixton or nearby as I frequently saw him on the bus and local pubs and got chatting to him

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Norman


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2013)

Oops. I was feeling old too!
At least I feel better now.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you remember this guy?
> 
> I think he lived in Brixton or nearby as I frequently saw him on the bus and local pubs and got chatting to him
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Norman


Hmm, he does look familiar.
Blimey, heroin and gang rape? Eastenders used to be a lot darker.


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Hmm, he does look familiar.
> Blimey, heroin and gang rape? Eastenders used to be a lot darker.


 
much darker indeed, i remember some of the Nick Cotton stuff being fairly grim, in comparison todays story-lines almost have a comical farce feel to them, even when they are meant to be serious.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2013)

Even Grange Hill back then was probably darker than Eastenders is now.
In fact it definitely was. Zammo and Danny Kendall? Plus Bronson was scarier than 100 Dereks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Even Grange Hill back then was probably darker than Eastenders is now.
> In fact it definitely was. Zammo and Danny Kendall? Plus Bronson was scarier than 100 Dereks.


 
I remember Zammo and Sue Tully and Todd Carty and Roly


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2013)

Max is such a dick


----------



## zoooo (Jan 22, 2013)

He really doesn't deserve two attractive, fairly intelligent women after him.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 23, 2013)

zoooo said:


> He really doesn't deserve two attractive, fairly intelligent women after him.


I mean, like, really... AS IF! *such* a twat...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

Also, the way he shuffles his feet really loudly ANNOYS ME. Honestly, in every scene he's in, all you can hear is his shoes scraping across the floor. Very odd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Also, the way he shuffles his feet really loudly ANNOYS ME. Honestly, in every scene he's in, all you can hear is his shoes scraping across the floor. Very odd.


 
Maybe he lived in the Far East in a previous life.


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 23, 2013)

Max really needs to learn to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

Tanya did proper badger him tho.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

She did the old if you tell the truth it'll be fine, he tells the truth, she dumps him thing.


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 23, 2013)

Tanya "lets have a cuddle"
Max "naa i'd rather act all weird, mope around, peep through the curtains, babble on like a loonie, confess everything, admit to feelings for another woman & get kicked out of the house"

He'd have been much better off keeping his trap shut and having a cuddle, imho.


----------



## Geri (Jan 23, 2013)

zoooo said:


> She did the old if you tell the truth it'll be fine, he tells the truth, she dumps him thing.


 
The oldest trick in the book.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

Max and Tanya are both quite mental. Lauren and Abi are two of my favourites though. And soooo pretttyyyyyy.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 23, 2013)

the performances last night were, i though, really strong - i've never rated those two before...  and it wasn't badly written... it's just that they're such unsympathetic characters that the whole thing becomes irritating.


----------



## zenie (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought he was meant to run after the cab?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

zenie said:


> I thought he was meant to run after the cab?



He'll just give her a ring in a bit innit


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2013)

Today's update: Max in 'being a dick' shock


----------



## harpo (Jan 28, 2013)

They are really labouring this council house theme


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 28, 2013)

harpo said:


> They are really labouring this council house theme



You'll get your repairs done quickly. Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaaha!

They only just stopped pretending anyone can just wander down to the council and get given a house.
Shows none of the writers know anything about council houses.


----------



## harpo (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah...but why do they keep going on about it?  Are they going to get political about council houses now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 28, 2013)

harpo said:


> Yeah...but why do they keep going on about it? Are they going to get political about council houses now?


 
Maybe they're going to touch on the bedroom tax?


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 29, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're going to touch on the bedroom tax?


Considering no one in Walford ever claims housing benefit ever it's unlikely


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 29, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Lauren and Abi are two of my favourites though. And soooo pretttyyyyyy.



How old is abi's character suppose to be now like 32

She appears to have been stuck in adolescence for the last 15 years


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Considering no one in Walford ever claims housing benefit ever it's unlikely


 
That's because they've all got jobs, which is why Alfie couldn't find any locals to give a job behind the bar to and chose Max's other wife


----------



## zoooo (Jan 29, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> How old is abi's character suppose to be now like 32
> 
> She appears to have been stuck in adolescence for the last 15 years


Lol. She's just been doing some exams I think, so must be 16. But she does seem to have been that age forever.
She reminds me of the current blonde Blue Peter presenter.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 29, 2013)

God, Ayesha's annoying. Tell her to grow up and feck off, Masood.


----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's because they've all got jobs, which is why Alfie couldn't find any locals to give a job behind the bar to and chose Max's other wife


That's because he already employs half of Walford. In the middle of an "Alfie and Kat are struggling to pay the rent" storyline, they were taking on locals left, right and centre, whilst buying Billy's Olympic torch for him. 

The council house story will have some well-meaning liberal message but completely miss the point. Same as usual.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 30, 2013)

zoooo said:


> God, Ayesha's annoying. Tell her to grow up and feck off, Masood.


She really fucking is. Her total put on naievity and doe-eyed looks in particular.... Grrrr... Leave lovely masood alone.!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2013)

bloody Cheryl Cole wannabe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2013)

Well it's all going to come to a head next wek and Zainab leaves.


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Zainab is a horror and needs to go....but what Aiysha said was wrong, poor Mas


----------



## zoooo (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm sure Zainab actress said her character doesn't leave due to Ayesha. Maybe she was just bluffing.


----------



## Looby (Feb 7, 2013)

That was really sad. : (


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 7, 2013)

Is it just me that thinks carol jacksons a right Milf?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 7, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Is it just me that thinks carol jacksons a right Milf?


 
just you...













and you are a WRONGUN


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I'm sure Zainab actress said her character doesn't leave due to Ayesha. Maybe she was just bluffing.


 
Maybe she's going to get jiggedy with Mas's brother


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Is it just me that thinks carol jacksons a right Milf?


 
Hang on, I have to google Milf 

eta:  

Oh


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 7, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> just you...
> 
> I'm sure I'm not alone on this
> 
> ...


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 7, 2013)

And yes I'll stop polluting your thread now


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 7, 2013)

interesting


----------



## ymu (Feb 7, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Is it just me that thinks carol jacksons a right Milf?


Gilf, surely?


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 7, 2013)

ymu said:


> Gilf, surely?


Not for me fella lol


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 7, 2013)

Denise yes


Carol no

Hth


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 7, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Denise yes
> 
> 
> Carol no
> ...


Oh absolutely Denise aswell


----------



## ymu (Feb 8, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Not for me fella lol




Carol Jackson is a grandmother. Therefore, a gilf not a milf.

(Please tell me you don't chuck these terms at random women in the street. I don't mind them in context but I would feel really fucking icky if I discovered I was engaging with that kind of creep here.)


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2013)

Masood is totally a dilf.


----------



## ymu (Feb 8, 2013)

And AJ a milf. (Manchild I'd like to fuck ).


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2013)

I really don't think I could choose between them. : D


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2013)

Ooh an East End Menage. Lovely.


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry couple to many beverages last nite


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2013)

Aw, Lucy and Tamwar?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 8, 2013)

This is painful to watch


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2013)

Masood's youngest kid is suddenly all cute. I'm sure he's only just started being given proper screen time, and now he's buggering off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Aw, Lucy and Tamwar?


 
As if


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2013)

Zainab and Masood have made me cry for the 2nd night in a row. 

I'm really going to miss her. : (


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 8, 2013)

Masood is ok but Tamwar and Zainab are just ridiculous  

*logs in to Digital Spy*

(There's some srs madness over there! Ability to distinguish between soaps and reality not required)


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2013)

I couldn't live with a real life Zainab, but most of the time I really liked her as a character. Especially after she stopped being all gay-hatin'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2013)

I liked Zainab in the _she's a right pain in the arse, but generally has a good heart_ type of way


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

She can be quite funny too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2013)

Her and Denise are good together


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

i liked it when she said 'blue and green not to be seen?! Tell that to a peacock!'


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 25, 2013)

I have not watched for weeks anyone knows whats going on?


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2013)

Holy cow!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 25, 2013)

What? Pickled herring? I know


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Kirsty's top lip is going to explode soon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuck me the Masoods are just ridiculous


----------



## crustychick (Mar 14, 2013)

I quite like them now they've got rid of Zainab and whatshisname, Sayed....


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2013)

Nah, Tamwar and AJ? Utter cack


----------



## crustychick (Mar 14, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Nah, Tamwar and AJ? Utter cack


awwww, gotta love tamwar - him and his stab vest  I'm hoping he gets with Lucy


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the Masood 3.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2013)

Tamwar is a tory


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2013)

With dogshit on his top lip


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2013)

Jay rules too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2013)

Oooh scary estate!!


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2013)

Wow, this thread was hard to find.

All I wanted to say was that Dexter is quite cute.


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2013)

My favourite is coming back


----------



## magneze (May 18, 2013)

Lofty?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2013)

Geri said:


> My favourite is coming back


 
Ronnie? 

Tanya and Jack are leaving


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2013)

Together??


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2013)

Whatever happened to that delinquent-y boy that was Ian's son or something... I think he shot someone.


----------



## _angel_ (May 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tanya and Jack are leaving


YES!


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Whatever happened to that delinquent-y boy that was Ian's son or something... I think he shot someone.


 
Steven, I think he is in Devon with Cindy's parents. Or maybe that's Peter.


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ronnie?


 
Yep.


----------



## _angel_ (May 18, 2013)

I actually stopped watching East Enders altogether a couple of months back. Not just not be arsed watching it or doing something else, but actively turn over when it's on.

You will alert me if at any point it's worth bothering with again?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 18, 2013)

The missus watches it so I get sucked in by proxy. We are both mystified by the lady killing abilities of  Max Branning - or is being a spudfaced, charmless, boring, miserable twat what does it for blondes of a certain age these days?


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2013)

I only watch Eastenders about once a week now, or once a fortnight. There are some really boring episodes about Roxy and Alfie/Michael and that bloody teenager etc. Who cares?



Geri said:


> Steven, I think he is in Devon with Cindy's parents. Or maybe that's Peter.


Ah. Maybe they're both there.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Ian Beale's restaurant is fucking hideous


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 18, 2013)

"Listen very carefully, I will say this only once."
French exchange Church of England vicar?


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 18, 2013)

Recently whenever I've tuned in the postman seems to be shagging a different mother on his route.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2013)

I like a sexy French vicar every now and then. Good work, Eastenders.


----------



## veracity (Jul 9, 2013)

When did Tiffany get a body transplant?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone been extradited to Manchester of late?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Does Jean do ALL the cooking on the square and has anyone told her her missing son has become a half-fairy on True Blood?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 11, 2013)

RIP Anna Wing (98)

Guardian


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2013)

RIP.
Can't believe she was only in the soap for 4 years!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Did I catch a glimps of another The Bill regular in the allotments last night..?


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 19, 2013)

Janine's child has monster feet!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

Frankie Jack said:


> Did I catch a glimps of another The Bill regular in the allotments last night..?


 
Yep.  Can't remember his character.  Boyden?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 19, 2013)

Tiffany and Bobby!
Excellent.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't like new bobby. : (


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2013)

9unhboub9ujb9ub9yub9yub


----------



## crustychick (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yep.  Can't remember his character.  Boyden?


I love how is character is ex-old bill too


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2013)

oijbojbojnkjbkj


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2013)

Should you be telling us this? 

I'm not saying stop btw. ; )


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Should you be telling us this?
> 
> I'm not saying stop btw. ; )


 

I dont know what you are on about


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2013)

I've just realised Tyler and Joey aren't the same person. I wonder how long I've been under that impression.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 29, 2013)

How much does it costs to stay at the B&B, seemingly reasonable enough to have half the Square staying there.


----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I've just realised Tyler and Joey aren't the same person. I wonder how long I've been under that impression.


 
Both could be replaced by planks of wood.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 29, 2013)

But if I had a choice as to which plank to get a splinter off, I'd probably go for Joey.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> How much does it costs to stay at the B&B, seemingly reasonable enough to have half the Square staying there.


 
They actually said something the other day about how much it would cost Phil to pay for Shirley to stay there a month. I believe it worked out at £8 a night!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> How much does it costs to stay at the B&B, seemingly reasonable enough to have half the Square staying there.


 
£500 for a couple of months, Kim told Phil - fucking cheap!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Wtf has Lucy done to her face


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wtf has Lucy done to her face


 
Her lipstick was *way* too bright for her. Although at least she doesn't go mental with the fake tan like Whitney.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Geri said:


> Her lipstick was *way* too bright for her. Although at least she doesn't go mental with the fake tan like Whitney.



I can't stand Whitney 

I didn't even recognise Lucy when she opened the door.  Took me a few secs to realise it was her.  She's made herself look way older


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lucy did suddenly look odd. I thought maybe she was wearing no eyemakeup.

Lauren is SO PRETTY.


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Lauren is SO PRETTY.


 
She is, isn't she? I have only noticed it since she came back.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2013)

Geri said:


> She is, isn't she? I have only noticed it since she came back.


they've  been making her look ill for so long...  then she comes back with a tan and it's a real shock.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Lauren is looking lovely and has really grown on me.  Didn't like her at first and preferred the old one, but I like her now

and she has fantastic skin as well 

Wish I was young again


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2013)

Awwww Tamar and Alice, how sweet


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2013)

So flipping cute.
I'd quite like a Tamwar, please. Although how old is he...?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> So flipping cute.
> I'd quite like a Tamwar, please. Although how old is he...?


 
Old enough to miss out on going to University, so he's obviously left school, but I can't remember how long ago that was.  He may still be a teenager.  How old are you zoooooooooooo?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh god, much too old for a teenager!


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 20, 2013)

He's 23, although the actor playing him is 22.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 26, 2013)

Do these idiots know the way to the new forest?, and how did a 4x4 get stuck in the mud like that?


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 13, 2013)

First time I've seen it in about two years. Max is banged up? His mistress is living with his kids? Where is his wife? Phil Mitchell is in hospital? There's a bloke with scratches all over his face trying to take over Phil's shitty little 'Empire'? Jean's a bit mad.

Explain please? Other than Jean, natch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

I caught an episode myself for the first time in ages- theres now an Evil Moon  theres always one in the clan who is a cock


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 13, 2013)

Eastenders has a gone a bit WTF lately. 

Been lolling at Carl's comedy gangster voice  and Ian  

The whole thing is ridiculous, writers need a slap tbh. Is Peggy coming back? She'll sort them out good and proper


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm sure Sharon used to be a normal, sane person. They've changed her into a massive psycho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I'm sure Sharon used to be a normal, sane person. They've changed her into a massive psycho.



That's what happens when you become addicted to painkillers and have a little Lord Fauntleroy as a son... obviously


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2013)

I tend not to dislike children but Dennis is a little wanker isn't he? 

I'm torn on the whole David/Carol/Masood thing.

Carol is a miserable creature so it's nice to see her with a smile on her face. I have always had a big crush on David but Masood is a little horn dog too isn't he? 
Who will she choose?? I NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> The whole thing is ridiculous, writers need a slap tbh. Is Peggy coming back? She'll sort them out good and proper



its their fault for killing off pat.. Babs is just waiting for the right paycheck

who else is gonna save the show




*unless of course grant came back


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2013)

Grant and Michelle please!

And gay Colin. That would be epic.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...ource=frms&utm_medium=dsf&utm_campaign=forums
Nice to see Dire stretching his acting chops ,only needs  Denise Van Outen to play his missus.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

this is brilliant news ^^


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 1, 2013)

Kermode must be chuckling


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 1, 2013)

Who said he'd only join Eastenders 


> "when I'm fat, bald and 50"


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2013)

Danny will be brilliant. As will Kellie Bright - she was in T-Bag for goodness sake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

I shall start having to follow it more closely now. Hopefully phil will beat him up at some point


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2013)

jesus had to check the date on that




just a shame they did not use it to portray moff in later life


----------



## pesh (Oct 1, 2013)

the daily mash are reporting it as 'BBC act to stop Danny Dyre films'


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 1, 2013)

Erm, Tiff was about 5 the last time I watched EE. Now she seems to be dressed in secondary school uniform and be having a thing with Ian's kid (who surely is also about 5)


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2013)

Can David be Cindy's dad? Did he ever see Cindy Snr after she went to Devon?


----------



## magneze (Oct 21, 2013)

I've totally stopped watching now. What's going on at the moment?


----------



## youngian (Oct 24, 2013)

Haven't seen this shit for ages and thought I'd tune in as David Wixks is back
Some questions:
Who is the new hardman (trying to out-whisper Phil) hassling Ian Beale to lie in court and why?
Where is Bianca and why doesn't she turn up?
What is the nature of Lucy Beale's business?
Who has been looking after Cindy jr for 16 years?
Is that creepy Dennis kid from Midwich?
Why is Whitney dressed like a stern sexy governess to be a teaching assistant (admittedly one of the few highlights)?


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

The hardman is Carl, he is Kirsty's ex and is trying to frame Max. Ian stole 10 grand of his money thinking it was Derek's so he owes him.
Bianca is away on a fashion course in Manchester for a few weeks.
Don't know what Midwich is.
I assume your last question is rhetorical.


----------



## youngian (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> Don't know what Midwich is.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Midwich_Cuckoos

You might know it as Village of the Damned


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

Butchers explained it to me. I don't think I have seen it.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 1, 2013)

What a pile of shit that was


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2013)

Alice & Janine stabbed Michael.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 2, 2013)

Well at least that's one less infuriating character.


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2013)

Will Janine now pin it all on Alice?


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Well at least that's one less infuriating character.


 
He might not be dead though.

Ideally, Alice should have killed them both, then killed herself.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2013)

urgh, all awful characters. I hate this stupid storyline. Along with most of the others in EE at the moment. I often just rely on this thread to keep up rather than suffer watching it myself!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2013)

I swear fatboy is on an insurance advert around teatime on ITV. I've caught the tail end twice and it sounds just like him


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2013)

I quite liked Michael. : D 

Janine is totally going to pin it on Alice, that's why she'd draped her sobbing self all over him.
She's leaving next year too.

Poor Alice, she's very sweet and has managed to be stuck between the two most fucked up, manipulative people in soap land.


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I quite liked Michael. : D
> 
> Janine is totally going to pin it on Alice, that's why she'd draped her sobbing self all over him.
> She's leaving next year too.
> ...



Yeh  have enjoyed the twists and turns of J and M's storyline over the years.


----------



## youngian (Nov 5, 2013)

The new grown up David helping Janine out. I take it he's going to siphon her money.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 12, 2013)

How many room's does Bianca's house have?
It seems to be able to absorb more and more people!


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2013)

Er...was that Lauren's new bloke and the woman from the salon snogging at the end?


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 20, 2013)

Geri said:


> Er...was that Lauren's new bloke and the woman from the salon snogging at the end?



I think so.  Don't know what that is about.  I have not been watching regularly so have no ideas who she is anyway.

What did the piece of paper that Janine found say?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I think so.  Don't know what that is about.  I have not been watching regularly so have no ideas who she is anyway.
> 
> What did the piece of paper that Janine found say?


 
Some crap about Scarlett's shoe size or something, I think. I'm guessing it's meant to show, from Janine's reaction, that she really did love Michael & does have a heart, somewhere in there.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2013)

Geri said:


> Er...was that Lauren's new bloke and the woman from the salon snogging at the end?



Yeah! 

In the previous episode, he looked very shocked when Lauren mentioned she lived on Albert Square so he was bound to turn up eventually.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2013)

Poor Lauren


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 20, 2013)

Salon woman and Lauren bloke are married. Obvious.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2013)

are we actually supposed to care about Lauren's bloke and salon woman? They don't even have proper personalities yet. And I don't really care that much about Lauren either. No doubt she'll turn back to the drink to get over all this


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2013)

I like Lauren, but I couldn't care less about this insta-love relationship with some bloke off Hollyoaks who we barely know. Who cares?


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't work out which house they've bought. It says something when I'm more bothered about that than their storyline.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2013)

those houses must be worth ridiculous money. How can anyone on the square actually afford to live there? Its mental


----------



## crustychick (Nov 22, 2013)

Max is a proper DICKHEAD. I really wish he'd leave. like he'd actually ever have any women fighting over him.... urgh. 

Also, Joey (is that his name?) and Janine? *voms*

ALSO, evil Warren/Lauren bloke is a shit. Poor Lauren  I can't see this making for a good storyline though - drags on for months, then it all comes out, shit hits the fan, someone gets drunk/leaves?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2013)

Bring on Danny bloody Dyer, I say.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2013)

Is there anyone in this who isn't an alcoholic nowadays?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2013)

Tiffany?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Tiffany?


Secretly addicted to prison bed-leg booze.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2013)

I love soap weddings. All the neighbours are invited, even if they have only just moved in, yet all the main character's relatives are conspicuously absent (apart from Aunt Sal, who makes an appearance roughly once every 10 years).


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

So, Kat and Alfie are back together. Yawn 
Riddiculous episode last night. As if Alfie would be able to run up to a plane just about to take off and bang on the door to be let in. And how did he manage to buy a ticket in 5 seconds? And also, why was he carrying his passport with him?
AND - ok, I haven't really watched EE properly in a while, but since when did Bianca become best/soul mates with Kat?!


----------



## crustychick (Nov 27, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> So, Kat and Alfie are back together. Yawn
> Riddiculous episode last night. As if Alfie would be able to run up to a plane just about to take off and bang on the door to be let in. And how did he manage to buy a ticket in 5 seconds? And also, why was he carrying his passport with him?
> AND - ok, I haven't really watched EE properly in a while, but since when did Bianca become best/soul mates with Kat?!


EXACTLY! all of this!


----------



## youngian (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like the war on terror has yet to arrive at Southend Airport. Alfie should have been shot.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

I wish Alfie had stayed on the bloody plane and gone to Ibiza with Kat. Why are they coming back to the square for gods sake?! Why are they even back in the show? I have this vague memory they left for several years, didn't they? Neither of them are good characters anymore. They need to go!!!


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> AND - ok, I haven't really watched EE properly in a while, but since when did Bianca become best/soul mates with Kat?!


 
They've been working on the market stall together for a few months.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2013)

Is this how they bring Danny Dire in? Alfie gets booted out of the Vic for ditching Roxy?


----------



## youngian (Nov 28, 2013)

Has Kat shagged anyone yet? Max is available and that depressed alchoholic plank doesn't look too fussy.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 30, 2013)

oh god, Sam : "Dexter is my LIFE". Just fuck off. I don't like Sam


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't really like either of Dexter's parents. Dexter is adorable though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2013)

for gods sake, are we supposed to be shocked at Joey's 'revelation' that he actually (shock horror) isn't really in love with janine


----------



## zoooo (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaguely racist oven gloves. 
Eastenders done a funny!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

Stacey's coming back next year


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stacey's coming back next year


And Matt from Busted is playing her boyfriend


----------



## zoooo (Dec 24, 2013)

WHATTTTTTTTTT?

That sounds fun if true!


----------



## Limerick Red (Dec 25, 2013)

things just got double naughty!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 25, 2013)

This is a great new way to buy property. Rock up with a few hundred grand cash in a sports bag, hand it over to the pub owner in the street; he chucks you the keys and bingo!

You've bought a boozer!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> This is a great new way to buy property. Rock up with a few hundred grand cash in a sports bag, hand it over to the pub owner in the street; he chucks you the keys and bingo!
> 
> You've bought a boozer!


Don't forget to stare.

A lot.


----------



## Limerick Red (Dec 26, 2013)

treble naughty


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2013)

how many bodies has janine got on her now and yet she keeps getting parole

also, Danny lol


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2014)

They're not going to say... Tiffany's pregnant.... right?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought fuck Bianca has aged until I sussed it was a Mrs Dyer.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I thought fuck Bianca has aged until I sussed it was a Mrs Dyer.



yeah, that's exactly what i've been thinking


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> They're not going to say... Tiffany's pregnant.... right?



I really hope not, she's what 11 or something. 

Who else would be in their house? 

Could Terry's ex have snuck in and put it there?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2014)

David's evil chair


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2014)

yeah,Terry's ex is my bet.

Wouldn't Ian Beale's little kid be the dad if Tiffany was pregnant?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh and Masood asking for his money back  Eastenders is so laughably bad now that I find I watch it more than I used to  

Any time I'm round my mum's and EE is on, she ALWAYS says "oh this is such rubbish, I don't know why I watch it!" But I know that her tellyrecordingbox is set to record every episode


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah,Terry's ex is my bet.
> 
> Wouldn't Ian Beale's little kid be the dad if Tiffany was pregnant?


Yep!
I know Eastenders likes to be 'edgy' but I can't imagine they'll really make it Tiffany! I bloody hope.
Must be Terry's ex, or maybe Liam has a secret girlfriend.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

what abut whitney?  does she still live there?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, but she's said it's not her. 
And without biting her lip and giving a furtive glance afterwards. So she was telling the truth.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have been most impressed with the way the NHS have treated Carol.  Such speedy results - and the way her consultant sees her in a nice office.  We have the other system here where you wait at least six weeks for results and when you see the consultant its in a little room where you sit with a half fitting hospital gown on.  Also impressed with Max's legal people who managed to get a contract for partnership drawn up between what seemed to be about 1500 and 1800.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 18, 2014)

Didn't watch it yesterday but I did see Max"s portacabin being hauled. Has David ripped him off?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

catinthehat said:


> I have been most impressed with the way the NHS have treated Carol.  Such speedy results - and the way her consultant sees her in a nice office.  We have the other system here where you wait at least six weeks for results and when you see the consultant its in a little room where you sit with a half fitting hospital gown on.  Also impressed with Max's legal people who managed to get a contract for partnership drawn up between what seemed to be about 1500 and 1800.


My experience with my dad's leukaemia is that if it's serious/bad, they see you very quickly indeed.   And I've always been given the chance to get dressed before the consultation bit.  Being made to sit there in your gown isn't standard nhs practice at all.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 18, 2014)

My experience was lost notes, as I described, cancelled surgery etc.  I guess its a lottery and Im pleased if my experience was unusual - the representation got my goat as it was so different from my experience - but as I say, good if its typical.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 29, 2014)

So many Eastenders characters are bugging the shit out of me at the moment. David Wicks, Max, that one from off of that Hollyoaks, Fatboy, oh man the list goes on. Pretty much all of them tbh 

Eastenders really is astonishingly crap atm, even Danny Dyer isn't really adding much. 

In fact I'm struggling to think of anyone I do like / sympathise with / find vaguely likeable


----------



## zoooo (Jan 29, 2014)

I rather like the new Danny Dyer family at the moment. Plus Shirley.
Not remotely interested in anyone else.
Actually it hardly feels like anyone else has been in it for ages.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 31, 2014)

east-carters


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 31, 2014)

get Carters - liking the new family (a bit) except for the mother from another carry on camping planet. particularly liking the over urbanised daughter who is prone to fits and wearing oversized football shorts.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2014)

Isn't that Heather, twenty years older?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Isn't that Heather, twenty years older?


No, she's one of those from the union of British actors who've been on the Bill and a few other things. She usually plays pretty quirky characters. She does look a bit like Hev though


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2014)

She does look very familiar.

Oh of course, she was in Doctor Who.


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2014)

Stacey Slater, ice skater!!! Whoop whoop! 

I'm very excited about David and Carol for some reason too, I can't stand Carol but I really want David to stay.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

As usual, I can't remember a thing about why Stacey left. Or what particular connection she has with Kat. Are they cousins?


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 8, 2014)

didn't she kill whatshisface - Ronnie and Roxy's dad?
I''m still pining for her and lovely Bradley.


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2014)

zoooo said:


> As usual, I can't remember a thing about why Stacey left. Or what particular connection she has with Kat. Are they cousins?



She killed Archie then had to do a runner. 

They're cousins but I can't remember how. I don't think Jean is related to the Slaters, I think it was her husband.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh wow, completely forgot she killed him. 

Aw, Bradley was lovely...


----------



## Looby (Feb 10, 2014)

Staaaaceeeeeeey!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2014)

Is this worth watching again now Danny Dire is it?


----------



## thriller (Feb 10, 2014)

The last time I watched Eastenders was:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7310498.stm



That's a 6 years break. Have I missed much...?


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is this worth watching again now Danny Dire is it?



no. Him being in it is a reaon NOt to watch it. I can't stand him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

He was destined for EastEnders though. He's an archetypal EastEnders actor.
I predicted he would end up there in 2006 on this site!


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 11, 2014)

That's the problem though. He's just like an eastenders panto type character & I can't take him seriously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2014)

He's on EastEnders though! It's his HOME!


----------



## Looby (Mar 4, 2014)

Jay just said to Roxy that she had money. 

What money, I thought she was skint? And how did Ronnie buy the gym?


----------



## Geri (Mar 4, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Jay just said to Roxy that she had money.
> 
> What money, I thought she was skint? And how did Ronnie buy the gym?


 
She got the money from Carl, which was Phil's money apparently. I can't remember or don't know how Carl got Phil's money. 

Roxy was a millionaire at one point but Phil swindled it off her, I seem to recall.

They seem a very forgiving lot, the Mitchells.


----------



## Looby (Mar 5, 2014)

Geri said:


> She got the money from Carl, which was Phil's money apparently. I can't remember or don't know how Carl got Phil's money.
> 
> Roxy was a millionaire at one point but Phil swindled it off her, I seem to recall.
> 
> They seem a very forgiving lot, the Mitchells.



I should have finished watching before asking shouldn't I?  Cheers. 

Roxy was skint though wasn't she? She massively overspent and then something happened with Phil (I can't remember what). 

Digital Spy will know but that place scares me. I'll have a look later.


----------



## Geri (Mar 5, 2014)

I looked it up on Wikipedia. Archie left Roxy £3m, she spent it all (how?) and was down to her last £10,000 or £20,000 which Phil swindled out of her, but she thought it was Glenda.

Doesn't explain how Ronnie got Carl's money, unless he didn't believe in banks and it was all stashed under his mattress.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2014)

(((Dot)))


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2014)

Who the hell was Jake?
I thought he was Carl back from the dead or something.
Why do all the white scruffy blokes in Eastenders look exactly the same?


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2014)

Jake was Sadie's husband, the one Lauren met through her counselling meetings and had an affair with.

He's fit.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2014)

Ohhhh yes. Thank you. That was only a few weeks ago! What is wrong with my brain. 
I remember when he started, I used to get him mixed up with Bianca's peado ex who abused Whitney.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 14, 2014)

he was fit as Warren in Hollyoaks. He's not fit as beardy, weak, alcoholic, annoying man in Eastenders.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 15, 2014)

Lovin the return of Stacey as she is well bizarre and shit.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2014)

Why is it pissing down with rain, and nobody is wet?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Why is it pissing down with rain, and nobody is wet?


they're east enders. They're tough. They never get wet. Or cold.

I'm pleased to see Jake has got rid of his beard and is now definitely Warren from Hollyoaks again & therefore fit


----------



## zenie (Mar 25, 2014)

Omgz what is going on with the dot storyline??? This is gonna finish her off?!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn, I missed an episode where something actually happened?


----------



## Looby (Mar 26, 2014)

Charlie jnr doesn't want Dot to see Nick in his coffin. 

He's up to something and the funeral director is in on it. 
Last night Ian accidentally knocked it over and an arm fell out so someone is in there. 

There are various theories on digital spy. Nick faked his death and is in witness protection/the person in the coffin is another of Nick's victims/some insurance scam.

Fuck knows!


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 26, 2014)

Good grief, what's happened to eastenders! Are they going to regurgitate yet ANOTHER old character?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2014)

I have not watched this show for 25 years. I think since Dirty Den got shot and pushed into the Grand Union Canal. Can anyone give me an update in less then twenty words?


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I have not watched this show for 25 years. I think since Dirty Den got shot and pushed into the Grand Union Canal. Can anyone give me an update in less then twenty words?


I'll start you off with one:

Getaadahmapub!


----------



## Looby (Mar 26, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/EastEnders


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I'll start you off with one:
> 
> Getaadahmapub!


Danny fucking Dyer? Did they raise the floor behind the bar so he can see over?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 26, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Charlie jnr doesn't want Dot to see Nick in his coffin.
> 
> He's up to something and the funeral director is in on it.
> Last night Ian accidentally knocked it over and an arm fell out so someone is in there.
> ...


Ooh fun! I was quite surprised they'd apparently killed Nick off, so I hope he's not dead after all.
I never understood why Nick's son was with the policewoman who came round to tell Dot he was dead in the first place (when he kept quiet). Maybe she wasn't a real one.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 26, 2014)

This scam, if scam it is, is getting more convoluted and involved all the time. Surely dot hasn't enough money to justify the expenditure.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

oh ffs. Bizarre and shit x1000000000000000. And add repulsive, riddiculous and totally unbelievable to that.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> oh ffs. Bizarre and shit x1000000000000000. And add repulsive, riddiculous and totally unbelievable to that.


he was *oiled*!


----------



## Geri (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't decide who is worse, Max Branning or Peter Barlow.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 3, 2014)

I haven't been following stenders recently. Who was the blonde girl? I didn't recognise her. Is she Ian Beale's daughter?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

tony.c said:


> I haven't been following stenders recently. Who was the blonde girl? I didn't recognise her. Is she Ian Beale's daughter?


yes, Lucy. I didn't recognise her at first tonight. She doesn't normally wear her hair down or have that kind of makeup. Max's obsessions with young girls is really disturbing. I thought he was still in love with Stacy last week aswell...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2014)

Geri said:


> I can't decide who is worse, Max Branning or Peter Barlow.


Max. I was just coming to this thread to wonder what it is that makes him such a studmuffin - Peter Barlow is at least a half-decent specimen of masculinity, Max though... Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh yeah and who was Danny Dire's dad on the phone to at the end?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2014)

It's just written that way. I don't think non fictional people fancy him, do they? (Aside from his real life partner, of course.)


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Max. I was just coming to this thread to wonder what it is that makes him such a studmuffin - Peter Barlow is at least a half-decent specimen of masculinity, Max though... Can anyone enlighten me?



No. It's one of the many answerable eastenders questions. Along with why does no one own a washing machine & how can market stall workers afford to live in large victorian houses in London.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> oh ffs. Bizarre and shit x1000000000000000. And add repulsive, riddiculous and totally unbelievable to that.


Whenever I watch it with my mum, she ALWAYS ends up saying "I don't know why I watch it, it's such rubbish" etc, but then when it's on next she's glued to the telly  So I'm trying to wean her onto corrie


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh yeah and who was Danny Dire's dad on the phone to at the end?



I think it's the Carter's other son, Lee.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2014)

zoooo said:


> It's just written that way. I don't think non fictional people fancy him, do they? (Aside from his real life partner, of course.)



I have in the past chosen Max in a 'which Branning would you shag?' debate.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I have in the past chosen Max in a 'which Branning would you shag?' debate.


tell me the only other option was ian beale!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

'Which Branning' would rule out Ian Beale 

So you'd choose Max over Jack? 
Actually, I probably would myself, if that was the choice.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> tell me the only other option was ian beale!



It was either Max, Jack or Derek I think. Could have been Bradley instead of Derek. 

One of my friends chose Derek.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I have in the past chosen Max in a 'which Branning would you shag?' debate.


You dirty girl.
Mind you they're all a bit rough.
Oh, could I pick Bradley?



sparklefish said:


> It was either Max, Jack or Derek I think. Could have been Bradley instead of Derek.
> 
> One of my friends chose Derek.


EWWW!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

Derek?!? Really??!
I'd have chosen lovely Bradley without a second thought if he'd been one of the choices.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup, Derek. But then I've seen people she's dated and she's got weird taste.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> 'Which Branning' would rule out Ian Beale
> 
> So you'd choose Max over Jack?
> Actually, I probably would myself, if that was the choice.



I couldn't stand Jack and I found him really icky, especially when he was kissing. *shudders*

Max is a bit naughty isn't he. Bradders was too young, sweet and rosy cheeked.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't find Jack attractive at all. He looks like Desperate Dan or something.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 4, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I don't find Jack attractive at all. He looks like Desperate Dan or something.



Yeah, he's kind of odd looking with crazy massive ears. There's something slightly pathetic about all the Brannings tbh. They all prance around like they're hard men, but they're all so needy and weak underneath all that fake hardness. Apart from Bradley. He was kind of the opposite


----------



## crustychick (Apr 4, 2014)

Bradley is dead though! all of you wronguns that would have picked Bradders need to take a long hard look at yourselves  he's a corpse 

a choice between Jack and Max isn't really much of a choice though, Derek obviously being already excluded (and also now dead). Could I pick Carol?!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 4, 2014)

Heh. There is literally not one good looking man on Eastenders at the moment. 
Unless Shirley's son does come back. He was very pretty.

And I suppose Danny Dyer is quite... cuddly.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2014)

That market inspector is really annoying. What's the point of him? He just seems to be handy when a generic dickhead bloke is needed for a plot line. "Bizarre and shit" is pretty much spot on wrt EE nowadays


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 4, 2014)

Whathisface is ok. Jake? Can't remember his name, the one who was having an affair with Lauren He's a crap character though. And that supposed 'suspense' last night as the audience were meant to be think Lucy was off to meet him - that was pathetic & so obvious. 

I also (bizarrely probably) find Jay quite attractive & lovely. He's not really my type in real life, but I like watching him on the telly (if you get what I mean!) 

Does anyone else find it bizarre that Danny Dyer's wife looks like Bianca's older sister? They look SO similar


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2014)

crustychick said:


> Bradley is dead though! all of you wronguns that would have picked Bradders need to take a long hard look at yourselves  he's a corpse


You're so vanilla


----------



## zoooo (Apr 4, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I also (bizarrely probably) find Jay quite attractive & lovely. He's not really my type in real life, but I like watching him on the telly (if you get what I mean!)


Oh yes, Jay is very sweet.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 10, 2014)

don't really watch properly anymore so bit confused. Is martin fowler back in it? I thought he was dead!
when did jay suddenly fall in love with lola?
quite liking new army guy. Although isn't that family getting a bit big?!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2014)

They have mentioned Martin a couple of times recently as he's still married to Sonia, was he actually in it today?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2014)

zoooo said:


> They have mentioned Martin a couple of times recently as he's still married to Sonia, was he actually in it today?


 
I didn't see him but i wasn't really paying attention. Just got very confused when they kept talking about 'Martin'. Was also very confused to see a practically grown up Rebecca. Has it really been that long since Sonia was last on the square?!


----------



## lance (Apr 11, 2014)

Eastenders is the most depressing crappy show on earth. 9/10 the scene will end with a weird stare or someone throwing a glass or phone in anger. I've seen Max get out the shower and out of bed with a whiskey already in hand. There are always the cliche empty bottles on tables if a character happens to be depressed. You can often predict the script before even hearing it just by watching how the scene is developing!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2014)

Market wars!


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 18, 2014)

Off screen Eastenders. Trevor of little Mo's iron fame lives around the corner from me. He may well think I did a starstruck double take on seeing him, when in fact my attention was piqued by someone pissing in broad daylight in the car park he was walking past.

Now here's Tracey with the weather....


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2014)

I once saw Dr Legg on a train.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2014)

I saw Nigel in Clissold Park and Phil Mitchell in Highgate


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 18, 2014)

Turned over in time for master chef. Someone's dead. I don't care who.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 18, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I saw Nigel in Clissold Park and Phil Mitchell in Highgate



Phil Mitchell and Minty used to be on the piss in The Wrestlers all the time.


----------



## Geri (Apr 18, 2014)

Good riddance to Lucy, she has to be one of the most annoying people in it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Phil Mitchell and Minty used to be on the piss in The Wrestlers all the time.


Minty is a cunt. A mate of mine was selling the Big Issue at New Southgate once and Minty didn't buy a paper


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Phil Mitchell and Minty used to be on the piss in The Wrestlers all the time.


I lived on North Road for a few years, saw Phil quite a few times, always looked like a miserable wanker


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyway, Enders... So, was it Jake? He was gawping at Lucy and Lee from the kitchen last night, plus he's a bit fucked in the brian - I reckon he's a likely candidate


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2014)

RIP Lucy's nice pink coat.
Maybe they can send it to me now they don't need it anymore.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2014)

zoooo said:


> RIP Lucy's nice pink coat.
> Maybe they can send it to me now they don't need it anymore.


don't mean to make assumptions on your physique, but she's got to be a size 6 at most.  I have occasionally pondered since she took on the role - can't think of many uk telly actresses that teeny-slim. Must've been quite tricky for the wardrobe dept.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> don't mean to make assumptions on your physique, but she's got to be a size 6 at most.  I have occasionally pondered since she took on the role - can't think of many uk telly actresses that teeny-slim. Must've been quite tricky for the wardrobe dept.


Tbh that last shot where she was leaning against the wall in shadows did make me think wtf she looks like a twig


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Tbh that last shot where she was leaning against the wall in shadows did make me think wtf she looks like a twig


i don't think it's a bad thing.  She's been in the show since her late teens so it's probably her natural body size...  just unusual, even for an actress.  

Although not in america, obv.  The actress who plays Nick's gf in 'Grimm' is positively wispy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i don't think it's a bad thing.  She's been in the show since her late teens so it's probably her natural body size...  just unusual, even for an actress.
> 
> Although not in america, obv.  The actress who plays Nick's gf in 'Grimm' is positively wispy.


I know not this 'Grimm' of which you speak 

Imagine Ian Beale being your dad though


----------



## zoooo (Apr 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> don't mean to make assumptions on your physique, but she's got to be a size 6 at most.  I have occasionally pondered since she took on the role - can't think of many uk telly actresses that teeny-slim. Must've been quite tricky for the wardrobe dept.


Heh, that is a very good point. It looked big on her but I probably wouldn't be able to get one arm in.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I know not this 'Grimm' of which you speak
> 
> Imagine Ian Beale being your dad though








Grimm is great - nonsense american crime procedural with gory fairytale stuff in it.   Bit like a slightly more grown up Buffy with weird evil animal-hybrids instead of vampires.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2014)

Phil Mitchell just saved a puppy's life


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2014)

Ian's face did some mad contortions in the emotional final scene there


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

ARFGGHH!!!! WOOH!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2014)

I had to tune into this to see Ian's face.
I hope he gets fitted up by corrupt cops and endures further torments in prison. If Ian were a biblical character he'd be Job.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2014)

They always have new babies in soap episodes when there's a death. Puppies is vaguely original I suppose. I hope they keep one/some.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2014)

How has it been?  I have not dared to watch; too much like my biggest fear.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 23, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> How has it been?  I have not dared to watch; too much like my biggest fear.



pretty awful. They keep trying to re-anact similar scenes from way back that were also awful, but in a comical way. Like when Grant Mitchell (i think) fell to his knees and howled in the square. Peter Beale doing it last night was just plain awful. I think half the problem is that the audience (well, speaking for myself) just don't really care all that much for the characters because they don't seem belevable or all that likeable anymore. I don't care that Lucy's dead. Nor do i really care about Ian or Peter's supposed grief.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2014)

People like seeing Ian suffer. He does pathetic very well


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

there was once a whole episode dedicated to the utter destruction of Ians world. It was great. Also: shotgun wound to the stomach, cucolded by masood, head flushed down toilet by phil (more than once iirc) and of course, homeless beardy beale.

excellent.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 23, 2014)

He did his "catatonic tramp" thing again


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> pretty awful. They keep trying to re-anact similar scenes from way back that were also awful, but in a comical way. Like when Grant Mitchell (i think) fell to his knees and howled in the square. Peter Beale doing it last night was just plain awful. I think half the problem is that the audience (well, speaking for myself) just don't really care all that much for the characters because they don't seem belevable or all that likeable anymore. I don't care that Lucy's dead. Nor do i really care about Ian or Peter's supposed grief.



for maximum points they have to be a broken man, in the middle of the square as dusk draws in, crying and looking up at the sky as the camera pans directly upwards (they've got the crane cam out special) and the duff duff duffs kick in.


may or may not be raining. They went with rain when phil did that, to mask his tears.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 23, 2014)

oooh, I've missed all this drama - can't wait to catch up tonight


----------



## youngian (Apr 23, 2014)

More that a touch of Laura Palmer about Lucy Beale. A David Lynch style makeover of EEs would be most welcome.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there was once a whole episode dedicated to the utter destruction of Ians world. It was great. Also: shotgun wound to the stomach, cucolded by masood, head flushed down toilet by phil (more than once iirc) and of course, homeless beardy beale.
> 
> excellent.


 
I remember that one well; I think it was the new year week 2000; Ian and Mel were meant to get married, Mel had found out about Lucy not being ill, yadda yadda.  The omnibus was on either New Year's Eve or Day.  I was meant to go and see a friend over the other side of London (so it must have been Eve as the tube was running).  For a good 2.5 hours I kept thinking that I must get ready as friend will be waiting ETA->but could not drag myself away; chin was very likely dropped continuously.<-ETA Luckily, friend was an absolute soapophile and had herself been watching.  In her words: "It just kept peaking and peaking!"


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I remember that one well; I think it was the new year week 2000; Ian and Mel were meant to get married, Mel had found out about Lucy not being ill, yadda yadda.  The omnibus was on either New Year's Eve or Day.  I was meant to go and see a friend over the other side of London (so it must have been Eve as the tube was running).  For a good 2.5 hours I kept thinking that I must get ready as friend will be waiting ETA->but could not drag myself away; chin was very likely dropped continuously.<-ETA Luckily, friend was an absolute soapophile and had herself been watching.  In her words: "It just kept peaking and peaking!"




if we are on about the same one he gets punted in the face by a football cos the albert square blokes are having a five aside, then he punts it in rage and it smashes the vic window-  the vic at this time being under the mitchell aegis and cue angry phil


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> if we are on about the same one he gets punted in the face by a football cos the albert square blokes are having a five aside, then he punts it in rage and it smashes the vic window-  the vic at this time being under the mitchell aegis and cue angry phil


 
Also; was that the one where he begs Phil for money?  On his knees?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Also; was that the one where he begs Phil for money?  On his knees?



I think that was much later, but I remember it- he owed out bigstyle, was gonna lose the caff, everything. And phil made him beg then denied


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

its uncanny how a soap I don't really watch except for big storylines has crept in by the osmosis of it being second only to church in ma's eyes., so always on in the background


ffs, I can even remember the 'who shot phil?' storyline- someone shot him from a bush, at night at at least 800 yards. With a pistol. Even at the time I was moved to comment that unless someone in the square was an olympic level pistol marksman on the sly, that shot was just not plausible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2014)

A plague of boils is what we need Ian to suffer from next


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A plague of boils is what we need Ian to suffer from next




well, the angel of death has already taken his firstborn, hard to top that really. Even god backed off after pulling that one n all of egypt


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 23, 2014)

we just burst out laughing at the end of last night's, it was that dire, and me being a stalwart enders fan an all  then i look at facebook and my sister's done a post saying how the whole thing moved her to tears 

anyway, it's been fucking shit recently, really really dreadful


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 23, 2014)

For me it has to be counting down from the moment that Beale unveils a new girlfriend to the inevitable betrayal.
He should have a set of horns surgically grafted


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 23, 2014)

I cried.  But I was in the middle of a 15-hour work day on my first day back after easter.  With regular blood sugar levels i might have found it funnier.  I really like the new Peter, and i thought his reaction was moving., and the way Ian held his hand and he looked like a proper middle aged dad and... *sniffle*...  ahh... ignore me.  I have daddy issues (not usually brought about by Ian Beale, I hasten to add).


----------



## Geri (Apr 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> well, the angel of death has already taken his firstborn, hard to top that really. Even god backed off after pulling that one n all of egypt


 
Eh? Stephen isn't dead, nor was he Ian's son.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2014)

Geri said:


> Eh? Stephen isn't dead, nor was he Ian's son.


So Lucy is his first born


----------



## Geri (Apr 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> So Lucy is his first born


 
I thought Peter was the oldest. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2014)

Geri said:


> I thought Peter was the oldest. I could be wrong though.


Duntmatter


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 23, 2014)

they're twins.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 23, 2014)

But one twin has to be the oldest.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 23, 2014)

Can you whip 'em out at the same time with a Caesarean? Hypothetically.


----------



## Looby (Apr 23, 2014)

I found it quite moving too. Jane and Denise crying got to me too. 

Am I the only one that liked Lucy? I thought she was way better than the last bratty one and really stepped up when Ian buggered off. 

Also, there was something about her that was kind of fascinating and I liked her clothes.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 23, 2014)

Peter's Chewbacca impression was pretty good for a soap actor.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 24, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Can you whip 'em out at the same time with a Caesarean? Hypothetically.


There was a video going around recently of two newborn twins clinging to each other in the minutes after their birth as a nurse/doctor tried to gently encourage them to separate, so presumably you can.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 24, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I lived on North Road for a few years, saw Phil quite a few times, always looked like a miserable wanker



Khali Best the guy that plays Dexter is a right knob ime. Three years of actor training was three years of being a rude arsehole.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 24, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Am I the only one that liked Lucy? I thought she was way better than the last bratty one and really stepped up when Ian buggered off.
> 
> Also, there was something about her that was kind of fascinating and I liked her clothes.


She was kind of fascinating. I loved her little grey work suit.



flypanam said:


> Khali Best the guy that plays Dexter is a right knob ime. Three years of actor training was three years of being a rude arsehole.


Aw, I thought he seems nice.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 24, 2014)

That was really very poor


----------



## zoooo (Apr 24, 2014)

It was reet boring. But I quite liked Dot's bit.


----------



## Geri (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought my sound had gone to begin with. There was about 5 whole minutes before anyone spoke, I kept turning the volume higher and higher.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 24, 2014)

Geri said:


> I thought my sound had gone to begin with. There was about 5 whole minutes before anyone spoke, I kept turning the volume higher and higher.


I've just done that on iPlayer,I forgot I had it on until the the policeman spoke.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 25, 2014)

Ian has just performed one of the funniest scenes I've ever seen.  How chipmunk did his voice go.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 25, 2014)

All the scenes of grief and anguish have been hilarious so far!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 25, 2014)

Ian's noises were amazing! Gawd bless him.


----------



## Looby (Apr 25, 2014)

It was terrible but sort of touching too because of Phil. 

He's quite the hero this week isn't he!


----------



## Looby (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh god, Ian and Jane. Yuck! 

I've never understood that grief shagging thing. They do it a lot on tv (fnar) but really? Not sure I get the raging horn when I'm grief stricken.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 25, 2014)

Cor, get that cardy off, Jane.

Gross.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 26, 2014)

Just watched yesterday's now. Mad Beale-squawking ftw


----------



## crustychick (Apr 27, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Ian has just performed one of the funniest scenes I've ever seen.  How chipmunk did his voice go.


Ian's face contortions have made it all worth while 

I'm looking forward to tomorrow  WHO DUNNIT?!


----------



## Looby (Apr 27, 2014)

Is it true that we won't find out until next year? 

I'm thinking Jake but that might be too obvious.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, they've said we won't find out for just over a year. 
I bet even they haven't decided who it was yet.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 27, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Yeah, they've said we won't find out for just over a year.
> I bet even they haven't decided who it was yet.


whaaaat? that's ridiculous  fuckksake


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2014)

Stupid innit.
Who will even care by then?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 27, 2014)

has anyone actually seen Martin Fowler on the square yet? I reckon it was him.


----------



## Poot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> has anyone actually seen Martin Fowler on the square yet? I reckon it was him.


Haven't seen Wilmot-Brown for a while, either...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe it was him. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Beale
I always rather liked him.
Blimey, he had a love triangle between him, Stacey and Christian. That'd bring some life back to the square.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 28, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Maybe it was him. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Beale
> I always rather liked him.
> Blimey, he had a love triangle between him, Stacey and Christian. That'd bring some life back to the square.


They have been talking about him a bit... But the recent advertising campaign suggests it's a current on screen character...


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 28, 2014)

god, i can barely remember Steven. Just read about him on wikki and still don't remember any of the events with him in - although alot seem to be quite major. Bizarre.

Last night I caught up with the 'grieving' EE episodes i missed last week & apart from Ian's riddiculous blubbing and facial contortions, I actually found it quite moving. I liked the episode that started in complete silence.
The scene with Phil hugging a blubbing Ian was hilarious. I loved the way Phil wiped a tear from his eyes afterwards.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> god, i can barely remember Steven. Just read about him on wikki and still don't remember any of the events with him in - although alot seem to be quite major. Bizarre.


I probably only remember him 'cos I fancied him (the last actor to play him, that is).
I often completely forget major soap storylines pretty much as soon as they've happened.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 28, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I probably only remember him 'cos I fancied him (the last actor to play him, that is).
> I often completely forget major soap storylines pretty much as soon as they've happened.



Wasn't the last actor to play him a really terrible actor? And was the old Lucy in it back then aswell? She was a pretty poor actress too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Are there any good actors on EastEnders apart from June Brown?
Soap acting is weird. Realistic situations but totally unnatural acting. It's no surprise ex-soap stars end up doing panto.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2014)

Jay's a good actor, when he's actually had a chance to do emotional stuff.
I remember thinking Martin Kemp was good. I saw him on telly yesterday and he is an absolute silver FOX now.



Hellsbells said:


> Wasn't the last actor to play him a really terrible actor?


I can't remember. :/


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Who's Jay?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Are there any good actors on EastEnders apart from June Brown?
> .



Dunno about that. I think when eastenders is well written & characters properly developed, the better actors do really shine out. Kat was great when that whole abuse story came out. She irrittates the hell out of me now though because her story lines are rubbish. The same with Stacey and her mum - they were both fantastic years ago. I agree about Jay aswell.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who's Jay?



The ginger teenager who goes out with Abbey - works in the garage with Phil. Can't quite remember how him and Phil are related but I think he's a Mitchell.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 29, 2014)

Ooh, Sonia's gone rogue again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2014)

Not enough wailing in this episode


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> The ginger teenager who goes out with Abbey - works in the garage with Phil. Can't quite remember how him and Phil are related but I think he's a Mitchell.


 
He's not related to them by blood, I think Billy adopted him (maybe not officially, can't remember) after his dad was killed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

I'm sure Dot is getting livelier as she ages. Is she some sort of vampire who lives off misery?


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2014)

Quite fancy Peter now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2014)

I quite fancy young Dot


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite fancy young Dot



She was/is beautiful!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

One hour special! Phil told Ian that Maximatosis was boning Lucy! 

The undertaker chap is a bit weird


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

Ooh it's all kicking off at the funeral!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

Apart from Mugabe, Hitler and Kim Jong Un, I think Ian Beale is the most ghastly man alive


----------



## paulhackett (May 20, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Apart from Mugabe, Hitler and Kim Jong Un, I think Ian Beale is the most ghastly man alive



Surely even in soap world, Hitler is dead?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> One hour special! Phil told Ian that Maximatosis was boning Lucy!
> 
> The undertaker chap is a bit weird


It's TV legend Roger Sloman!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Surely even in soap world, Hitler is dead?


And yet Ian Beale lives. How is that fair?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's TV legend Roger Sloman!


He is a good character. One of those faces


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> He is a good character. One of those faces


His finest work is Nuts In May


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

Peter gave Ian a run for his money in the blubbing stakes. Hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

Is Max made of wax?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is Max made of wax?


Nah. All them fags and scotch would've melted him by now


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Nah. All them fags and scotch would've melted him by now


He's got this weird translucent skin, like one of the Engineers in Prometheus


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He's got this weird translucent skin, like one of the Engineers in Prometheus


His eyelashes are a bit strange too tbf


----------



## Poot (May 20, 2014)

OK, I stopped concentrating. What did Shirley do that wasn't her father after all, but Mick thought it was?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2014)

Poot said:


> OK, I stopped concentrating. What did Shirley do that wasn't her father after all, but Mick thought it was?


Something nasty to him in the bath. I think she tried to drown him.


----------



## Poot (May 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Something nasty to him in the bath. I think she tried to drown him.


Oh, that sounds about right. That must be the lighthearted storyline they're using as comic relief in the whole depressing Lucy-was-murdered plot. Cheerful.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 20, 2014)

what a silly ending. Surely the focus should be on the Lucy story.
i haven't watched it for a week. Are there any new amazing revelations? Or just Max being her lover?


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2014)

Tamwar found a card in the church saying 'rot in hell'.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2014)

Aha, so Lucy was the oldest twin.


----------



## crustychick (May 22, 2014)

oh god, Shirley is Mick's mum?! I wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Geri (May 22, 2014)

I realise this is Eastenders, but are we supposed to believe that someone would get to Mick's age without ever looking at his birth certificate?


----------



## RedDragon (May 22, 2014)

I suppose he could've had one of those abbreviated ones.


I've given up watching until this Lucy story moves on - it's fricking bleak.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I suppose he could've had one of those abbreviated ones.
> 
> 
> I've given up watching until this Lucy story moves on - it's fricking bleak.



It's going on until next year so you'll need to give up for quite a while!


----------



## zoooo (May 23, 2014)

crustychick said:


> oh god, Shirley is Mick's mum?! I wasn't expecting that...


Is that what actually happened?
I thought they were just saying that she tried to drown him rather than his mum. But I wasn't exactly paying 100% attention.

*checks Twitter*
Oh wow that is what happened, trust me to totally miss an actual interesting twist.

Well, I must say Shirley has produced two quite sexy sons. Well done her.


----------



## crustychick (May 23, 2014)

yeah, it was just at the end when she was raving " I must tell my boy I'm sorry..." and then she ran not to Dean but to Mick... *penny drops for Phil*


----------



## lukepay (Jul 4, 2014)

*Is Carol Jackson Walford's Heisenberg *?


----------



## hipipol (Jul 4, 2014)

stopped watching it years ago as the storylines got increasing desperate in a lust for ratings
Is it even more bonkers lately then?


----------



## lukepay (Jul 4, 2014)

Gone all Breaking bad nowadays.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 14, 2014)

My mum was on the phone so I've not been watching properly but did that old woman just discover pictures in Billy's flat of lots of young girls?  Is he now some sort of pedo? 

Or was that pictures of Lucy?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 14, 2014)

Pictures of Lucy. I really hope Billy didn't do it. He's a bit of a wrong un for sure but not that wrong?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 14, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Pictures of Lucy. I really hope Billy didn't do it. He's a bit of a wrong un for sure but not that wrong?



We won't know who it is until February apparently, so it must be another 'ooo, it could be so and so'.  The amount I give a fuck is already at rock bottom.


----------



## youngian (Jul 14, 2014)

lukepay said:


> Gone all Breaking bad nowadays.


I thought it had gone Twin Peaks, what am I missing?


----------



## Looby (Jul 14, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Pictures of Lucy. I really hope Billy didn't do it. He's a bit of a wrong un for sure but not that wrong?



They'll be Peter's I reckon. Maybe he found them and decided to hide them from Ian. Maybe there's naked pictures on there or something. 

Either that or Peter was obsessed with her and killed her in a fit of jealousy because she was shagging Max and Lee.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 14, 2014)

I hope they don't make it Peter, that would be ick.

I thought it was going to end up being Roxy's foreign market inspector boyfriend, but it doesn't seem like it now. 
Maybe it's her off of This Life's firefighter girlfriend - she's supposed to have a violent past and all that.


----------



## youngian (Jul 15, 2014)

Well this thread title doesn't seem to date. So let me get this right, a 50 something bloke has been stealing the leccy which makes him an obvious suspect for the Ol' Bill to stitch him up for a murder case. And Max Brannan is still an irresistible sex machine that even coppers investigating him as a murder suspect can't say no to. Please explain the Max Brannan sex god one to me ladies I just don't get it. That Nancy is rather good but what's the betting she will have some girly makeover as some point and become a regular sauce pot.


----------



## Looby (Jul 16, 2014)

If I had to choose a Branning brother, it would be Max.

What the fuck is Billy up to, it can't be him can it?


----------



## crustychick (Jul 16, 2014)

youngian said:


> Well this thread title doesn't seem to date. So let me get this right, a 50 something bloke has been stealing the leccy which makes him an obvious suspect for the Ol' Bill to stitch him up for a murder case. And Max Brannan is still an irresistible sex machine that even coppers investigating him as a murder suspect can't say no to. Please explain the Max Brannan sex god one to me ladies I just don't get it. That Nancy is rather good but what's the betting she will have some girly makeover as some point and become a regular sauce pot.


No one can explain the Max Branning phenomenon. I cannot believe so many women have fallen for his "charms" or fought over him over the years. It really does put the bizarre into Easties!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 17, 2014)

Billy did used to be a wrong'n waaay back when he first came along. He was beating up beautiful little Jamie. So I suppose if they did make him the murderer, they could say it's not a total personality transplant.
Doesn't seem very believable though.


----------



## crustychick (Jul 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Billy did used to be a wrong'n waaay back when he first came along. He was beating up beautiful little Jamie. So I suppose if they did make him the murderer, they could say it's not a total personality transplant.
> Doesn't seem very believable though.


Nah, there's no way. This is just a distraction...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been considering the whole Max phenomenon and this is what I think. Clearly it's not his looks the women go for. I think it's the element of neediness and patheticness in him. He really does become weak and slightly pathetic around women - he gets this look in his eye that kind of says 'I need to be looked after and saved and only you can do it'. It's that neediness, combined with the badness and wrongness which seems to be at the core of all his 'relationships' that I think attracts all these women. Just my opinion 

God, I need to get a life!  I don't even really watch ee anymore, yet I still think about these bloody things!!


----------



## crustychick (Jul 17, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I've been considering the whole Max phenomenon and this is what I think. Clearly it's not his looks the women go for. I think it's the element of neediness and patheticness in him. He really does become weak and slightly pathetic around women - he gets this look in his eye that kind of says 'I need to be looked after and saved and only you can do it'. It's that neediness, combined with the badness and wrongness which seems to be at the core of all his 'relationships' that I think attracts all these women. Just my opinion
> 
> God, I need to get a life!  I don't even really watch ee anymore, yet I still think about these bloody things!!


ahhh, this cheered me up  I am actually LOLing


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2014)

So they release Jake based on Billy's statement? Eh? Unless they are going to charge Billy, why would they do that?


----------



## youngian (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not getting this; give me some money Ian or I'll give the police an alibi for you as where you were on the night of the murder. Still there is a lot I don't get in Eastenders.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

BBQ - Chicken Tikka kebbabs & burgers


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 18, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I've been considering the whole Max phenomenon and this is what I think. Clearly it's not his looks the women go for. I think it's the element of neediness and patheticness in him. He really does become weak and slightly pathetic around women - he gets this look in his eye that kind of says 'I need to be looked after and saved and only you can do it'. It's that neediness, combined with the badness and wrongness which seems to be at the core of all his 'relationships' that I think attracts all these women.


*takes notes* 

What about Ian though? He really is repellant, more than Max, surely?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2014)

Max must be really good in bed.  Ian, erm.... good cook


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol Ian to Billy "turn out your pockets"


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 24, 2014)

Doesn't anyone watch eastenders anymore??! I really had to hunt for this thread. Admittedly, I did stop watching for quite a while but now the repeat's always on when I get in from work so I've started back on it.

Was amused to see ANOTHER new actor playing Ben Mitchell. And yet another one with dodgy acting 'skills'!

Has anyone been watching this regularly who can update me on the Lucy storyline?
Or am i the only one watching now.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 24, 2014)

i do watch EastEnders - i think it's become mildly less shite over the past month or so, but maybe i'm mistaken. 

re: the Lucy plot, well it's been so drawn out and convoluted that by the time i started re-watching regularly (because i pretty much stopped when it was at its most shit) i had literally no idea what the hell was going on. the scene last night with new ben and jay, well, it totally threw me


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm still watching. I think it's less shit too dolly. I love Stacey being back and hope she gets some good storylines.

Bloody Alfie is doing my head in, he's just so pathetic. I know that's really harsh but there's only so many times he can make stupid, idiotic mistakes.

Then he burns his house down, what a dick. 

What's the point of destroying all your stuff for the insurance money. You've got to buy stuff again so your net gain is going to be pretty small once you've replaced the essentials. Dick.


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok, just watched the end of last night's episode. Ages ago, someone was shown burying Lucy's stuff at the allotment, obviously that was Jay. Then he burnt that hat at the arches.

If it's Ben I'll be well pissed off as my husband called that months ago.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 24, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Ok, just watched the end of last night's episode. Ages ago, someone was shown burying Lucy's stuff at the allotment, obviously that was Jay. Then he burnt that hat at the arches.
> 
> If it's Ben I'll be well pissed off as my husband called that months ago.



That would be pants. Who even cares if if was Ben. He's such a rubbish character & has been out of the show for so long, it'd just be pointless if it was him.
I really can't understnd why they have such problems casting a suitble actor for the part. Regardess of his rubbish script and storylines, a decent actor would at least make you care about him.

And yeah, i think one of the reasons I started watching again was because Stacey's back in it. I really love Stacy. Just get her away from bloody Max.


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2014)

Stacey Slater, Ice Skater.


----------



## Looby (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought Alfie couldn't get any more snivelling and pathetic but I was wrong!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 26, 2014)

Alfie is such a massive twazzock!


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 26, 2014)

so is Peggy coming back? And when did Jay get together with Lola? He belongs with Abbie!


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> so is Peggy coming back? And when did Jay get together with Lola? He belongs with Abbie!



Jay is with Abbie still, but clearly he's going to stay in Walford with Lola. It's been brewing for a while, I think they're good together.

No idea about Peggy, maybe she'll pop back for a bit.

I forgot that Ronnie was pregnant, who's the father?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 26, 2014)

Lola and Jay is going to be great. Abby's face in the cafe was ridiculous and brilliant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I'm still watching. I think it's less shit too dolly. I love Stacey being back and hope she gets some good storylines.



I love Stacey.

Did you watch _Our Girl?_


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2014)

Our Girl is fun. That officer bloke she's clearly going to get off with is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Our Girl is fun. That officer bloke she's clearly going to get off with is GORGEOUS.



Yeah, glad they made it into a series, albeit only a 5-parter.  As for him, he's a bit too floppy-haired for me


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2014)

Why can't Peggy do her own dirty work? What is stopping her from going back to Albert Square?


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I love Stacey.
> 
> Did you watch _Our Girl?_



No, I don't really like troopy stuff. She looked good in the trailers though.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 26, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I forgot that Ronnie was pregnant, who's the father?



Ronnie is preggo?? since when?!


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> Ronnie is preggo?? since when?!


 I googled and it said she announced her pregnancy before she went off again which vaguely rings a bell.

In last night's episode you could see a bump when she was talking to Peggy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 26, 2014)

Is it dots grandson, the dad?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2014)

There's so many rubbish characters in Enders atm, they need another disaster to kill a few off


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Stopped watching it when it just got too stupid. I think circa the baby swapping era. In the 80s there was some resemblance to East London but now it's just patronising nonsense.


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Is it dots grandson, the dad?


 
I think so.

I really hope it works out for Ronnie, as she is one of my favourite characters and needs some good luck for a change.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 26, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I googled and it said she announced her pregnancy before she went off again which vaguely rings a bell.
> 
> In last night's episode you could see a bump when she was talking to Peggy.



ahh, missed last night's, sounds like it was a cracker. catch up it is!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2014)

I feel bad for Abby, I love her little constantly confused doll's face. But I do want Jay to stay and not go off to uni with her, so I suppose he has to dump her for Lola. 
(Or rather, she'll dump him, but in a setting him free even though she still loves him manner.)


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 26, 2014)

yeah I can't help feeling sorry for Abbie. Ive been in her situation at various times in my life - on the outside looking in on boyfriend/bestfriend clearly wanting to be with someone else. Its an awful, horrible feeling.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2014)

She's better off without him, he's a Mitchell


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 26, 2014)

I like jay. Hes also become quite fit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I like jay. Hes also become quite fit.



I like Jay, but he looks anaemic.  As much as I hate fake tans, I'd have no objection in his case


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2014)

Jesus, why would anyone want to get involved with Phil Mitchell, let alone two women? It beggars belief.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 26, 2014)

Phil or max?


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Obviously Max.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 26, 2014)

I feel like we've done this before!


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Wasn't that Jack, Max or Derek? 

Actually, that might have been with my mates. One of them chose Derek!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Phil or max?


Beef or ham?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2014)

Max must have some sort of irresistible pheromone. The Fonzy Click


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

That veil doesn't go with the dress at all.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2014)

i'm quite protective of abbie -cos she's the only yoot ever to pass through enders without adhering to some kind of daily mail preconception, or being just fucking weird, like masood's youngest.  most inner city kids, IME, are like abbie.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 27, 2014)

I like Tamwar. He can be quite dry and awkward, qualities I appreciate in a person.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> That veil doesn't go with the dress at all.



Nothing about that get-up was right.  Has to be the worst wedding dress in soap history in the last few decades.  I won't say the worst ever 'cos I reckon the 70s would have been bad


----------



## crustychick (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothing about that get-up was right.  Has to be the worst wedding dress in soap history in the last few decades.  I won't say the worst ever 'cos I reckon the 70s would have been bad


Sharon looked dreadful!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Sep 27, 2014)

Like a battleship in full sail.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2014)

I love Tamwar, presumably he's about to get together with Danny Dyer's daughter with the terrible sports socks, which might be interesting/cute.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothing about that get-up was right.  Has to be the worst wedding dress in soap history in the last few decades.  I won't say the worst ever 'cos I reckon the 70s would have been bad



It was a bad dress. It could have been good if it was fitted better. 

I liked that they didn't put her in a traditional white dress again but why then stick a white veil on her head? 



crustychick said:


> Sharon looked dreadful!



My mate is obsessed with her and sent numerous letters to the BBC demanding that she was brought back to EE so he will get very stroppy if I start bitching about her frock.  

He also demonstrated outside when they binned Eldorado.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

Just for you Minnie_the_Minx, a few other eastenders frocks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

sparklefish

your pictures have shown me that I obviously have a very bad memory 

as for your friend who's a Sharon friend, you could always show him this thread


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2014)

I quite like Sharon's old one.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 29, 2014)

Roxie married Phil? I must've missed that episode


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> sparklefish
> 
> your pictures have shown me that I obviously have a very bad memory
> 
> as for your friend who's a Sharon friend, you could always show him this thread



Oh no, I'm not showing him Urban!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Oh no, I'm not showing him Urban!



Spoilsport 

Go on, show him this

WE HATE SHARON, WE HATE SHARON, WE HATE SHARON!


----------



## Lea (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't watched Eastenders for years. Tuned in last night and saw that Sharon was going to marry Phil again. Only saw the bit when Sharon was talking to Ian just before she walked up the aisle. Can someone tell me in a nutshell what was going on. I am intrigued. Why is she marrying Phil again. Why did he say she trusts Phil? Was there some dodgy deal going on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lea said:


> I haven't watched Eastenders for years. Tuned in last night and saw that Sharon was going to marry Phil again. Only saw the bit when Sharon was talking to Ian just before she walked up the aisle. Can someone tell me in a nutshell what was going on. I am intrigued. Why is she marrying Phil again. Why did he say she trusts Phil? Was there some dodgy deal going on?



Phil got her beaten up in her bar.  She found out about it, so decided, with his accountant I think, to screw him.  He found out about it so decided he was going to dump her.  They both eventually found out about what each was up and had a massive barney, but I think Phil was impressed with the way Sharon came around to accepting Ben (sort of), or something like that 

I've got things in slightly the wrong order, but not to worry


----------



## Lea (Sep 30, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Phil got her beaten up in her bar.  She found out about it, so decided, with his accountant I think, to screw him.  He found out about it so decided he was going to dump her.  They both eventually found out about what each was up and had a massive barney, but I think Phil was impressed with the way Sharon came around to accepting Ben (sort of), or something like that
> 
> I've got things in slightly the wrong order, but not to worry


 Sounds complicated.

As I have said I have not watched Enders for years. I was really schocked to see that Ian has a massive beer belly now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lea said:


> Sounds complicated.
> 
> As I have said I have not watched Enders for years. I was really schocked to see that Ian has a massive beer belly now!



Ian's had a beer belly for quite some time now


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 16, 2014)

Aleks' family having to speak English


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay, sudden crush on Charlie Cotton.


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2014)

He's fit.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2014)

He's all nice to kids and probably small animals too. *swoon*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2014)

It's about time they got someone nice looking in.  Benders is seriously lacking in eye candy


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I've been forced to fancy Danny Dyer.


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2014)

I like him as well. He's more similar to my real life type, kind of chunky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2014)

Well yeah, more realistic, but I refuse to admit I could fancy a man who wears a pink dressing gown


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 23, 2014)

Tamwar is so fucking irritating now. The whole family are awful tbh. And Alfie is fucking annoying. There's so many shit characters in it


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2014)

Alfie is a waste of space.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2014)

Alfie is so useless. 
I still like Tamwar, I wish they'd give him a proper storyline though, instead of just hinting they're about to and then not.


----------



## youngian (Dec 16, 2014)

If I was choosing a pantomime for the kids a double act of Nick Cotton and Mrs Doyle would fit the bill. And this is currently the highlight of Eastenders! ("resurrection Ma, thought you'd like that"). The Linda rape storyline in particular is repugnant for its melodrama ickyness. Also a wet kipper slap for Max's latest squeeze; "haven't you ever made a mistake" she asks her boss. Accidently shagging a suspect in a murder investigation, it could happen to any copper. Good to see Jabberwocky's Griselda Fishfinger (Aunt Babe), in fact the whole programme could be improved by filling it with Terry Gilliam grotesques. Danny Dyer's daughter is pretty sound though.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2014)

Nick Cotton and Mrs Doyle snogging. Urgh.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 16, 2014)

ms kak is tuning in regularly again - her being  pregnant and all - so I have a certain amount of enders-awareness at the mo.

Whats really standing out for me at the mo is the utter shitness of so much of the acting - young peter beal is the worst offender - his posh doing cockney accent "Yah - im the son of a market trader" and the fact he always sounds like he is just reading the script. Just terrible - where do they get them from? 
Danny Dyer - shit,one dimensional, can only do breathy faux hardmine voice - obviously learnt from Phil (breath) Mitchell. 
Nick Cotton - fucking awful - like a bad panto villain ("IM BACK MA!!" twirls 'tache and gives evil laugh). 

They are shown up by the decent older actors - him from nuts in may (mr coker) - tim west and the peerless June Brown. 

And agree that the rape story is exploitative and melodramatic.  

And then of course there is the mystery of  Max Branning's continuing ability to continually attract attractive younger women despite being utterly charmless, boring, humourless, selfish and ugly.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2014)

Geri said:


> Nick Cotton and Mrs Doyle snogging. Urgh.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Whats really standing out for me at the mo is the utter shitness of so much of the acting - young peter beal is the worst offender - his posh doing cockney accent "Yah - im the son of a market trader" and the fact he always sounds like he is just reading the script.


But he's so prettyyyy.
That whole him suddenly doing coke too storyline is a bit silly though. Completely out of character.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2014)

zoooo said:


> But he's so prettyyyy.
> That whole him suddenly doing coke too storyline is a bit silly though. Completely out of character.


You're kidding.  Doing coke isn't out of character for many young adults with an active social life.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> You're kidding.  Doing coke isn't out of character for many young adults with an active social life.


You must bear in mind that I am a massive square.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 25, 2014)

'EEEEEE'S YA BRUVVAAAAH!!!

Omg, oh noez, wtf!!

Bizarre and shit indeed


----------



## youngian (Dec 27, 2014)

That was not much of a beating of Dean after a three month wait.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2015)

Has Lucy Beale's killer actually been revealed yet? I tried to watch a bit of it on christmas day but got bored. Can anyone tell me who it is? 
I thought the big reveal was meant to be at new year.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2015)

EastEnders is so utterly shit now  Just awful


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm glad Emma's dead, she was a crap character acted by a bad actress


----------



## youngian (Jan 3, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I'm glad Emma's dead, she was a crap character acted by a bad actress


Not exactly Columbo either as Denise pithely observed


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2015)

It's a shame that her last scenes will be remembered for those terrible trousers though. Does she think she's Cheryl?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 3, 2015)

it a strange plot who killed lucy


who gives a fuck already









at this stage they could just do a dream sequence
and bring her back as the original actress and i don't think the plot


would require that much changing to keep plodding along
but wait we have more alfie misery to look forward to

*dances*


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Has Lucy Beale's killer actually been revealed yet? I tried to watch a bit of it on christmas day but got bored. Can anyone tell me who it is?
> I thought the big reveal was meant to be at new year.


Nope, we're apparently going to find out in February.
I THINK I've read a spoiler of who it is, but I'm not even sure if it was right.

Don't massively care though. They've dragged it out too long.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2015)

It's got to be Ian, Peter, Nick or Patrick, or someone else.

Who is it? zoooo what did you read?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2015)

I read that it was 



Spoiler



Jane


----------



## zenie (Jan 3, 2015)

zoooo no way!!

I just assumed it was Max after her saying in the car 'you know' 

Pretty shit that she got hit by a car and none of the ambulance staff took her in, even the funeral directors saw her bounce off the windscreen


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2015)

Apparently the viewers favourite is Abby. She is a spiteful little brat so not impossible.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2015)

zenie said:


> zoooo no way!!
> 
> I just assumed it was Max after her saying in the car 'you know'


Yeah I don't know what that meant if it was who I read it is. Hmm.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2015)

Why so long to the reveal? No one gives a shit as it is tbh


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Why so long to the reveal? No one gives a shit as it is tbh


I dunno. I really thought they were going to reveal it this week.

Aren't they doing another live episode soon? Maybe it will be during that. (Luckily Jack's not in the show anymore.)


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2015)

A ha. http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...lucy-beale-killer-reveal.html#~p0jRt6C3fBWlaz


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2015)

Lols: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-wasn-t-good-detective-says-Jim-Shelley.html


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> A ha. http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...lucy-beale-killer-reveal.html#~p0jRt6C3fBWlaz



They have revealed the date of when they reveal the killer


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> They have revealed the date of when they reveal the killer



That's handy. I'll just watch that one episode and not bother with the rest. 
Maybe they ALL did it.... 
I don't really care at all but I still need to know. Unanswered questions are too frustrating.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 13, 2015)

Eastenders 2015 in 'still shit' shock 

Yet here I am watching it and posting about it


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2015)

All the plots with the various oldies are incredibly boring at the moment. Except lovely Dot, obviously.

Actually quite enjoying Ben suddenly fancying Jay. I even slightly like Ben for the first time ever, he's so messed up.


----------



## Looby (Jan 14, 2015)

My husband told me something shocking about Dot but I don't think I can do spoiler codes on my phone.


----------



## youngian (Jan 21, 2015)

Usually watch this for its mick taking value but I was gripped and very moved by Kellie Bright's police interview in this rape storyline that's sometimes felt exploitative. It would have stood up as classic half hour piece of drama in its own right and is one of the best episodes I've ever seen. Danny Dyer's playing against type is working out fine and puppy faced Matt D'Angelo gave a chilling portrayel of the pathetic banality of evil.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> My husband told me something shocking about Dot but I don't think I can do spoiler codes on my phone.


What is itttttttttttttt? 
Does she have an affair with Fatboy?


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2015)

zoooo said:


> What is itttttttttttttt?
> Does she have an affair with Fatboy?



I've pm'd you.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2015)

youngian said:


> Usually watch this for its mick taking value but I was gripped and very moved by Kellie Bright's police interview in this rape storyline that's sometimes felt exploitative. It would have stood up as classic half hour piece of drama in its own right and is one of the best episodes I've ever seen. Danny Dyer's playing against type is working out fine and puppy faced Matt D'Angelo gave a chilling portrayel of the pathetic banality of evil.


Yeah I turned it on when I got home, expecting the usual crap, but I was gripped.  For once, some decent acting & script writing


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I've pm'd you.



Please pm me also!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2015)

Tv awards taking the piss. How can Danny dyer win the award over Kelly bright?! Ridiculous. Even he seemed to think so.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe if the voting had been after this week she might have won. Dyer's just generally more likeable though.

And bloody Celebrity Juice beat The Walking Dead.  (Although I do actually like both.)


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't find Dyer likeable, just irritating


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2015)

Mick quoting Dickens tonight was surreal to say the least !!!!


----------



## youngian (Jan 22, 2015)

Aunt Babe is Griselda Fishfinger from Jabberwocky.


----------



## gosub (Jan 22, 2015)

youngian said:


> Aunt Babe is Griselda Fishfinger from Jabberwocky.


used to be the secretary n Bergerac


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

ash said:


> Mick quoting Dickens tonight was surreal to say the least !!!!


Oooh what did he say?


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oooh what did he say?


We've got to stick together through ' the best of times and the worst of times'. Not the full quote but pretty bloody hilarious from the lips of Danny Dyer


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

ash said:


> We've got to stick together through ' the best of times and the worst myself'. es'. Not the full quote but pretty bloody hilarious from the lips of Danny Dyer


Oh, I was hoping it was 'And I am bored to death with it. Bored to death with this place, bored to death with my life, bored to death with myself'.


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I was hoping it was 'And I am bored to death with it. Bored to death with this place, bored to death with my life, bored to death with myself'.


I think that might be next week when Danny, sorry I meant Mick  shoots himself and the whole cast in the Queen Vic


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2015)

Bit of gratuitous Peter Beale stripping last night.
I won't say I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Bit of gratuitous Peter Beale stripping last night.
> I won't say I didn't enjoy it.


He looked quite odd, though.  Highly unlikely physique for some random lad.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2015)

True.
But random lads don't get to make the cover of Attitude magazine.

I seem to remember Kush's body was slightly disturbingly muscular as well.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 3, 2015)

Walford half marathon? How many laps of the square? 

All is not well in soapland  EE and Corrie are both rubbish atm


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 5, 2015)

Why can't the old fella just do himself in? Why are they making a song and dance about him getting a family member to do it?


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 6, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Why can't the old fella just do himself in? Why are they making a song and dance about him getting a family member to do it?


I don't know, but the whole thing making Tina really insufferable, and I used to like her.  The show is shite at the moment.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2015)

someone popped up on the news to have a go at EE wrt diversity.


----------



## harpo (Feb 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> someone popped up on the news to have a go at EE wrt diversity.


Yes, Hattie Tavernier, I think it was.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Bit of gratuitous Peter Beale stripping last night.
> I won't say I didn't enjoy it.











I've not watched EE for a while


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2015)

harpo said:


> Yes, Hattie Tavernier, I think it was.


here we are:

http://www.theguardian.com/media/20...gayle-attacks-producers-comments-on-diversity

its a point tbh, maybe londons make up looked like that in the day but modern wc areas have changed surel.


----------



## harpo (Feb 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> here we are:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/20...gayle-attacks-producers-comments-on-diversity
> 
> its a point tbh, maybe londons make up looked like that in the day but modern wc areas have changed surel.


When this was on the news last night, I'm sure I heard them say that Walford was supposed to be E17.  I always thought it was supposed to be between Mile End and Bow Road.  Either way, yes the areas have changed.  But let's face it, not much about Enders is realistic.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 6, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I've not watched EE for a while



Thank the lord it wasn't that one.
That's nearly as bad as Frank Butcher in nothing but his spinning bow tie.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> He looked quite odd, though.  Highly unlikely physique for some random lad.


When ever Peter allows himself to be objectified I think Ned Flanders.


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 6, 2015)

How will Dean get caught? I know it would be more realistic for him to get away with it, but it being a soap he'll have to get caught, no?  He won't admit it, because he doesn't think he's done anything wrong.  The only thing I can think of to get him caught would be if he tries it again (I think they have lined up potential victims too - yuk).

I suppose that will have to wait until after the boring Lucy murder story resolves itself.  

I hate them doing this evil Denise thing. I also hate Ian Beale's son and his shiny chest.


----------



## Looby (Feb 6, 2015)

I think he'll break down and confess he did it. He doesn't believe he raped her but he might slowly realise he did.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 6, 2015)

I think Dean *might* confess. I think he's shown hints that he knows deep down he raped her. I'm guessing he'll break down and own up in some kind of confrontational shouty weepy scene between he and Shirley.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

harpo said:


> When this was on the news last night, I'm sure I heard them say that Walford was supposed to be E17.  I always thought it was supposed to be between Mile End and Bow Road.  Either way, yes the areas have changed.  But let's face it, not much about Enders is realistic.



Walford postcode is E20. Olympic Park irl.

E17 is Walthamstow.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

Re the Dean thing. I hope he doesn't hurt lola


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 17, 2015)

Peggy


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

What the heck did Max say at the end? She knows who killed Lucy, or she knows you killed Lucy?

Great time to mumble...


----------



## Geri (Feb 17, 2015)

I thought he said you, but I wasn't really concentrating.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 17, 2015)

zoooo said:


> What the heck did Max say at the end? She knows who killed Lucy, or she knows you killed Lucy?
> 
> Great time to mumble...


 
Who, I thought. I imagine the big reveal will be Friday.
I'm starting to wonder if it was Ian...


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 17, 2015)

zoooo said:


> What the heck did Max say at the end? She knows who killed Lucy, or she knows you killed Lucy?
> 
> Great time to mumble...


I'm glad you couldn't hear it either.  I thought all of us here just missed the end because we were all talking at once.

What a load of nonsense though.  I hate all the suspects they are lining up.  None of them make any sense.

I did like Danny Dyer throwing Peggy out of his pub though.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2015)

Ha, I liked the Danny Dyer bit too. And the random bits of Richard Blackwood wandering around.

Maybe it was supposed to be ambiguous. But more likely Max was being his usual shuffling, mumbly self.


----------



## Looby (Feb 17, 2015)

It was definitely 'you killed Lucy'. Someone posted that the beeb had confirmed this and I saw a screenshot of the subtitles. 

It's obviously not her though, or they wouldn't have said it today. 

Or maybe it is and they want us to think it can't be her. 

Ooooh!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2015)

Ooh, drama!
Yes, could be a double bluff. Could still be anyone. Maybe it was Richard Blackwood.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2015)

Is Jane in the frame?


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2015)

My mate says Cindy did it with the music box and someone (Ben and Jay maybe) helped her move the body. If she was killed at home then someone with access to a car would need to be involved. Maybe Phil thinks Ben did it.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2015)

Actually, it's more likely to be Abi if Ben and Jay are involved. They haven't had much to do with Cindy I don't think.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you still think I killed her, Abbie just said to Max


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice one Tanya. 'How's Adam?' His name's Ian in the show, dear.

It's not a proper live show until someone gets a line wrong.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 18, 2015)

Has it not all be filmed already,

They had a fire last night it's more a one take inserts atm


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2015)

It's a mix of live and pre- recorded. There's a #live  in the right hand corner during live bits. Bet Jo Joyner is bloody mortified. [emoji1]


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 18, 2015)

Considering the pressure theyre under i think they are doing pretty damn well so far.

I was really hoping it wasn't a Beale...still could do a complete curveball. I had my theory on Whitney & Lee 

What does Phil know???


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2015)

This reminds me that one of the criticisms of The Archers aired on Radio 4 yesterday was that it was becoming "Like East Enders in a field".


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope Ian did it


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2015)

sovereignb said:


> Considering the pressure theyre under i think they are doing pretty damn well so far.
> 
> I was really hoping it wasn't a Beale...still could do a complete curveball. I had my theory on Whitney & Lee
> 
> What does Phil know???



I think Phil thinks it's Ben. Eastenders parents don't trust their kids much do they?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I hope Ian did it


cue endless episodes of Ian getting battered in jail


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 19, 2015)

It won't be Ian.  He's too much of a classic character.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

Cindy or Jane


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

The discovery of Nick was a bit of a nod to the first episode when they found Reg Cox wasn't it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

I hadn't twigged the #EElive on screen til tonight


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> The discovery of Nick was a bit of a nod to the first episode when they found Reg Cox wasn't it?


Yeah it was. He confessed to the murder the other day iirc. Neat full circle


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

Jane dunnit - heart of stone, I'm telling ya


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Dot killed Nick


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 19, 2015)

Aha - Take On Me, released in 1985, just played on the radio. Not sure why I'm watching this


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Dot killed Nick


Yes!


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Was that a question? She gave him the drugs that killed him and didn't phone an ambulance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Was that a question? She gave him the drugs that killed him and didn't phone an ambulance.


No, it was my prediction. And I was right! Pretty obvious really mind


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it was my prediction. And I was right! Pretty obvious really mind


Ah right. Those of us that aren't fair weather viewers saw it happen. [emoji6]


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Ah I see. I thought it was supposed to be part of the mystery


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah I see. I thought it was supposed to be part of the mystery



There was a whole deathbed scene where he confessed his crimes and she said she was leaving it to God to decide whether he should live.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

And now there's a birth. Gotta give everyone something to do I suppose.


Kat drunk is awesome.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

In slightly unrelated news, I bought a bed frame last week off ebay. It was originally black but was painted cream. They showed a picture of Pat on her deathbed on telly the other day and it's exactly the same.

I like to think it could be the actual bed. [emoji41]


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Dot killed Nick


We knew that yesterday


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> We knew that yesterday


I didn't!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

Cathy!!!!

Eta I mean KAFF!!


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 19, 2015)

Kate Bush?


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my fucking god!


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2015)

This is getting more and more mental by the minute.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

This is AMAZING!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the biggest load of tosh I have ever seen! It's awesomely bad!!


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2015)

Dean grew that beard quick.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

AWESOMENESS


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Too much is happening. Newshopper ain't got nothing on this.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Jane dunnit - heart of stone, I'm telling ya



Cold as ice!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh shit. We have to watch more of it later! Bastards!


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't wait.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2015)

My money was on jane - i was explaining why to the kids at school, which was roundly howled down in favour of more glam suspects.  But she'd been brought back with no convincing stories.  yes she had the marriage to beale, but it was perfunctory and more than usually unbelievable.  she can bugger off back to waterloo road now.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> The discovery of Nick was a bit of a nod to the first episode when they found Reg Cox wasn't it?


I only dip into EE about once every five years I thought dastardly Nick was the moiderer in the first episode.Anybody remember the guy who was a actor for a bit and lived in Brixton,appeared to be the same in real life as the charactor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> My money was on jane - i was explaining why to the kids at school, which was roundly howled down in favour of more glam suspects.  But she'd been brought back with no convincing stories.  yes she had the marriage to beale, but it was perfunctory and more than usually unbelievable.  she can bugger off back to waterloo road now.


neither of her accents are convincing to me now. even though one of them is real.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

My sister reckons Patrick did it


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sort of expected what happened at the end of the second episode to happen; 'kinell at the 'who' bit though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED?

they nicked the plot off of the Simpsons episode where Mr Burns got shot.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2015)

Awwwww, bless him.

The best bit was Kathy. Amazing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

Isn't she supposed to be dead?
The title of this thread is bang on.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

My mate (who briefly dated someone very senior at EE) reckons she was in witness protection. I think he's guessing though, the EE person didn't tell them anything juicy. Probably realising how indiscreet my mate is. [emoji1]


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

It was a bit Sixth Sense tbh


----------



## moomoo (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm completely confused now tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

I might have to take to Twitter if no answers come up on this thread.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

It was a bit much tbh - overload of twists, surprises, flashbacks etc etc.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't she supposed to be dead?
> The title of this thread is bang on.


That episode was all in the past iyswim. We returned to the night she died.

Get with the fucking program, grandad


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> That episode was all in the past iyswim. We returned to the night she died.
> 
> Get with the fucking program, grandad


I know that. 

I was talking about Kath Mitchell in the earlier episode. YOU keep up.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I know that.
> 
> I was talking about Kath Mitchell in the earlier episode. YOU keep up.



We don't know yet but 


sparklefish said:


> My mate (who briefly dated someone very senior at EE) reckons she was in witness protection. I think he's guessing though, the EE person didn't tell them anything juicy. Probably realising how indiscreet my mate is. [emoji1]


It's not our job to catch people up who can't be arsed to put the time in. [emoji35]


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> We don't know yet but
> 
> It's not our job to catch people up who can't be arsed to put the time in. [emoji35]


but i watched the episode, i just don't understand what happened!


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> but i watched the episode, i just don't understand what happened!



Neither does anyone else. I've posted the scant information I have already.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Neither does anyone else. I've posted the scant information I have already.


ok, so we saw dianne hitting lucy, and she looked unconscious. but then later you see her coming out of a door with a sore looking nose. then she's dead on the floor and some little kid says mean things about her. eh?


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> ok, so we saw dianne hitting lucy, and she looked unconscious. but then later you see her coming out of a door with a sore looking nose. then she's dead on the floor and some little kid says mean things about her. eh?


 I thought you were confused about Kathy? [emoji1]

Denise had the argument with Lucy, then she went to bed and Lucy was sat on the doorstep. Lucy was then in the lounge writing something and someone came in and Lucy said 'oh, it's you' Someone phones Jane, Jane goes round and sees Lucy on the floor. She checks her pulse, realises she's dead, turns round and Bobby is stood there with the music box.

She got the bloody nose when she was helping Jake into the flat when he was pissed. Were you actually watching?


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I might have to take to Twitter if no answers come up on this thread.





Spoiler: Don't be tempted to look!



B-PgcOSIcAA2m2L.jpg


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 19, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I thought you were confused about Kathy? [emoji1]
> 
> Denise had the argument with Lucy, then she went to bed and Lucy was sat on the doorstep. Lucy was then in the lounge writing something and someone came in and Lucy said 'oh, it's you' Someone phones Jane, Jane goes round and sees Lucy on the floor. She checks her pulse, realises she's dead, turns round and Bobby is stood there with the music box.
> 
> She got the bloody nose when she was helping Jake into the flat when he was pissed. Were you actually watching?


i was cooking pancakes too.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2015)

I enjoyed that.
But Why was Ben so furious with Lucy?
And isn't it amazing how quickly people forget and just get on with their lives?! I mean, surely you'd be traumatised for life by something like that


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 20, 2015)

Well that was a blinder! I wasnt expecting Kaffy, that'll be an interesting story.
Still think there'll be another twist tomorrow.


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 20, 2015)

Is Dean dead?  That would be cheesy two minutes after Ian asked Danny "have you ever killed anyone?"  And he hasn't confessed yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2015)

who the fuck was lucy beale and why should i care about her death?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Is Dean dead?  That would be cheesy two minutes after Ian asked Danny "have you ever killed anyone?"  And he hasn't confessed yet.


boom boom boom-boom-boom-boom


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> who the fuck was lucy beale and why should i care about her death?



Aye it's not like she got a temp ban from urban


----------



## youngian (Feb 20, 2015)

I eagerly anticipated Grant to get out of the car to lend a hand in torturing Max. But long dead Kathy Beale, oh fuck off.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 20, 2015)

So Phil (and apparently Peggy, and Billy of all people) are the only ones who know she's alive, I think? But how come she has to get Phil's permission to come back to the square?  Maybe it was a life insurance thing and he's holding it over her.

I love that she looks younger now than she did in the 80s. What the hell was with the 80s.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 20, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Is Dean dead?  That would be cheesy two minutes after Ian asked Danny "have you ever killed anyone?"  And he hasn't confessed yet.


He looked a bit dead. But can you really die from 3 seconds of someone pushing vaguely on your neck with their foot?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2015)

youngian said:


> I eagerly anticipated Grant to get out of the car to lend a hand in torturing Max. But long dead Kathy Beale, oh fuck off.


we only saw her getting in the car!


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 20, 2015)

zoooo said:


> He looked a bit dead. But can you really die from 3 seconds of someone pushing vaguely on your neck with their foot?


I think he was supposed to be dead before the foot on neck action. Hit his head going down or something.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2015)

It's all live tonight


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 20, 2015)

that police officer was hilarious. 'Strange things go on behind closed doors....'


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2015)

Excellent Beale gurning


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 20, 2015)

Bizarre and shit indeed


----------



## Chick Webb (Feb 20, 2015)

Emma was a great cop!


----------



## T & P (Feb 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> who the fuck was lucy beale and why should i care about her death?


If you find it irritating, spare a thought for this Californian...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/this-is-just-simply-crazy


----------



## story (Feb 21, 2015)

T & P said:


> If you find it irritating, spare a thought for this Californian...
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/this-is-just-simply-crazy


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 10, 2015)

Unbelievably shit tonight


----------



## crustychick (May 7, 2015)

awwww, YAY!


----------



## zoooo (May 7, 2015)

Eastenders in feel-good shocker.


----------



## crustychick (May 8, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Eastenders in feel-good shocker.


what's gonna go wrong???


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2015)

crustychick said:


> what's gonna go wrong???



Scratchcard out of date was my guess.


----------



## zoooo (May 9, 2015)

I hope they do get the money. But I don't want them back in the Vic. Danny Dyer et al belong there.

Wasn't Roxy a millionaire for five minutes? Where did all that go?


----------



## Chick Webb (May 11, 2015)

There's a rumour going around that Kat and Alfie are leaving the show, but there is going to be a spin off show about them having adventures nonce-hunting in Ireland.  My sister told me this.  She could be bullshitting me bigtime.


----------



## Looby (May 11, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> There's a rumour going around that Kat and Alfie are leaving the show, but there is going to be a spin off show about them having adventures nonce-hunting in Ireland.  My sister told me this.  She could be bullshitting me bigtime.


There is a Kat and Alfie spin off, I don't know what it's about but I'm guessing the lottery win will start the build up.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I hope they do get the money. But I don't want them back in the Vic. Danny Dyer et al belong there.
> 
> Wasn't Roxy a millionaire for five minutes? Where did all that go?


 
DIdn't Phil steal it off of her?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 11, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> There is a Kat and Alfie spin off, I don't know what it's about but I'm guessing the lottery win will start the build up.


Is Barry in it? It's about time he reappeared tbf 

I love Enders and Corrie but they're both so shit atm


----------



## Chick Webb (May 11, 2015)

Geri said:


> DIdn't Phil steal it off of her?


Is that where his endless supply of gearbags full of money comes from?


----------



## Chick Webb (May 11, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I love Enders and Corrie but they're both so shit atm


Did you notice Callum the shit drug dealer and Richard Blackwood both have the same "evil guy" tracksuit top?


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm confused about Stacey's flat. Has she moved the kitchen and redecorated her rented flat or has she moved?


----------



## crustychick (Jun 20, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I'm confused about Stacey's flat. Has she moved the kitchen and redecorated her rented flat or has she moved?


Think she moved


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 23, 2015)

Shabnam's *startled face* is getting grating


----------



## zoooo (Jun 23, 2015)

The whole stupid 'instalove' Stacey/Kush thing is ridiculous.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 23, 2015)

Bizarre and shit


----------



## Chick Webb (Jun 23, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The whole stupid 'instalove' Stacey/Kush thing is ridiculous.


It's the combination of his muscles and her general irresistibleness.

The whole show is very annoying at the moment.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jun 23, 2015)

In good news Vincent was wearing the evil guy top again today. Watch out, Patrick!


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 25, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> It's the combination of his muscles and her general irresistibleness.
> 
> The whole show is very annoying at the moment.



Was discussing this at work and how traditionally EE goes shit at this time of year before getting better in autumn for the lead up to the Christmas storyline. Two more months of non-stories to go.


----------



## youngian (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh dear poor Shabs not only is Kush copping off with a depressive, she's been mugged over by the Spice Girls in some Grange Hill issue based bullying. Where's Todd Carty when you need him.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2015)

I love her short hair. (Plus side of being mugged by twats = we see her hair.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2015)

oh tamwar, m8, what did you do


----------



## zoooo (Jul 3, 2015)

Silly old Tamwar. Hope she doesn't dieee. Or get eaten by that fat dog.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 3, 2015)

What's Tamwar after doing? I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 3, 2015)

He went off in a bit of a huff, just in time to leave his girlfriend all alone to have an epileptic fit (whilst babysitting a baby).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

why are they doing this to tamwar. I identify with tamwar


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> He went off in a bit of a huff, just in time to leave his girlfriend all alone to have an epileptic fit (whilst babysitting a baby).


he didn't know she had the falling sickness though!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> why are they doing this to tamwar. I identify with tamwar


He's a dick though  A surly, sneering market inspector


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> He's a dick though  A surly, sneering market inspector


he's a stupid man who thinks he is smarter than everyone else in an insane world and he routinely fucks up his own chances of knocking boots. I can feel that


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's a stupid man who thinks he is smarter than everyone else in an insane world and he routinely fucks up his own chances of knocking boots. I can feel that


I see what you're saying but I've run out of sympathy for him.

Anyway, looks like he just got laid


----------



## Maharani (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice to see/hear benders talking about London gentrification.  

Bloody Jean does me napper in though.


----------



## Looby (Jul 8, 2015)

Sausage surprise!!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 9, 2015)

well, these days I have EE on and usually something grabs my interest more like work so I sort of know what is going on but got bored with everyone shagging each other and dull gangsta stuff.

More real issues like gentrification and the Tory death darleks fucking us over please writers.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 9, 2015)

I never really liked Jean. I thought everyone else loved her.


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2015)

This storyline is making me feel sick.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2015)

It is a bit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2015)

JUMP!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2015)

Is he supposed to be balancing on the handrail?? His pot belly would tip him over for starters. He'd never be able to stand on a rail like that 

Eastenders in not like reality shock


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 6, 2015)

Jane should've pushed him.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2015)

Fiiiiiinally he sees her. And has basically no reaction on his face.

I hope they make the most of the Kathy reveal to Ben. I'm quite liking Ben lately, he can be interesting.


----------



## youngian (Oct 27, 2015)

Les's cross-dressing is an intriguing storyline and one that's seldom covered in soaps. Reading viewers' Twitter reactions its not a world many people have much of a grasp of (unlike the gay teenager coming out) and tend to regard the activity as one pursued by gay drag queens pissing about.

Being Eastenders it was all a bit kak handed and hammy especially compared to Sean Bean covering the same issue in a Jimmy McGovern drama.


----------



## Chick Webb (Oct 30, 2015)

What did ye think of that eh?  I don't really watch it anymore because Hollyoaks makes it seem dull in comparison, but I'm not liking Phil being all disempowered and quaking.  But it looks like we're finally going to see Danny Dyer fucking up Dean's shit, finally.  I hope Danny does it, and it's not just Ronnie turning him into a cube.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 30, 2015)

'Ello Princess.

I want more Ben and Paul.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

I met the doppelganger of Wellard today. Apparently he was not a German Shepherd but a Belgian Shepherd. So fluffy and friendly!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2015)

i predict a complete personality bypass re: Gavin (aka (#deadnotdead)Kathy's abusive and controlling husband and Sharon's "real dad"); soon we will forget he's a psychopath who "broke" Phil-hardman-Mitchell by locking him in a room for 2 weeks with only a bottle of whiskey for company as he emerges a changed man, keen to make amends with his long lost daughter, who he "sold" so he could be cut into a bank job, "cos that's how people like [sic] me made it in them days..."

of course, i could be wrong, either way, thanks for listening


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a real issue with the back-formed "Hello Princess" mythos.  Because that plainly WASN'T why Den was doing it.  It wasn't in the actor's subtext for that character at all.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2015)

EXACTLY


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2015)

I think I missed a bit where it was explained. What did they say about it?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2015)

oh god, it was so tenuous. gavin said he'd asked den to covertly wish sharon well on special occasions (as he was selling her to him i assume) by saying alright princess or some fucking shite like that. and from that sharon decided gavin wasn't actually that much of a psycho after all and so even though she'd called the police she then offered him a covert escape route, so when the rozzers arrived he was gone


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Yes, that is a bit ridiculous.
(I did wonder why she suddenly let him go. I obviously wasn't listening.)


----------



## youngian (Nov 4, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> i predict a complete personality bypass re: Gavin (aka (#deadnotdead)Kathy's abusive and controlling husband and Sharon's "real dad"); soon we will forget he's a psychopath who "broke" Phil-hardman-Mitchell by locking him in a room for 2 weeks with only a bottle of whiskey for company as he emerges a changed man



Do you think he'll change into a cheeky-chappy geriatric Vince Pinner with an eye on the older ladies?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 18, 2015)

The last time I watched Eastenders it had a recurring character who was South Asian, and also I think Muslim, who was mad for Classic Rock, maaan. Is he still in it?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2015)

What ever happened with that mysterious bloke in the hoodie staring at Stacey all night on Halloween?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2015)

That bollocks with the housing officer


----------



## zoooo (Dec 17, 2015)

God, Stacey's mum is unbearable.


----------



## Geri (Dec 26, 2015)

OMG who was in the boot of the car? Not Fatboy?


----------



## Geri (Dec 26, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zoooo (Dec 26, 2015)

Was really hoping it was Vincent's evil mum. 
Poor Fatboy. Probably the only nice person on the square!


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 1, 2016)

I hope the fact that only Fatboy's medallion was found could mean he has, somehow, managed to escape. *sniff


----------



## Geri (Jan 1, 2016)

So one minute Ronnie is telling her mum why Claudette hates them and has been coming after them. Two minutes later Claudette is giving her evils as she is standing on the doorstep and Ronnie says "What IS her problem?" Er, you know what her problem is, you've just spent the last 5 minutes explaining it to your mother...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jan 1, 2016)

That was shit, nobody died, Lucas will end up being a severe level Jehovahs Witness, and the Carters will be boring again.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2016)

Aunt Babe is bizarre and shit. The script writers have lost it


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 2, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Aunt Babe is bizarre and shit. The script writers have lost it



Nah; totally in character. She will be selling that baby!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2016)

The storylines and characters are generally so shit now


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2016)

The Ben, Paul, Abby thing is so stupid now.

Apparently Danny Dyer's cute gay son is due back soon (although a different actor) so presumably he'll be after Paul, and Ben can be jealous and then blah blah blah.
Although to be fair it's nice that they haven't killed off/sent vaguely 'abroad' the gay characters after one storyline, like they usually do on Eastenders.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2016)

EastEnders spin-off has all-Irish cast - BBC News

Because it really worked out so well for the show the last time they did Ireland


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 12, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> EastEnders spin-off has all-Irish cast - BBC News
> 
> Because it really worked out so well for the show the last time they did Ireland



Aaaaah; the Towlers and the Feales!


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Aaaaah; the Towlers and the Feales!



Donkeys in the street and fightin' in the pub, to be sure


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2016)

I caught the last 2 mins last night - it was most odd. One lad dragged his girlfriend onto a sparkly 70's stage in her bra unchallenged , and got on the mic about her lying about being pregnant. Then during the mellee, totally ignoring what was happening a lad said "ello ma" to a shocked woman behind the bar. Pretty weird as its the only time i've seen it in about 7 years


----------



## crustychick (Apr 14, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I caught the last 2 mins last night - it was most odd. One lad dragged his girlfriend onto a sparkly 70's stage in her bra unchallenged , and got on the mic about her lying about being pregnant. Then during the mellee, totally ignoring what was happening a lad said "ello ma" to a shocked woman behind the bar. Pretty weird as its the only time i've seen it in about 7 years


that *was* weird. as if everyone would have just looked on as Ben dragged Abby in her bra ffs on to the stage.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2016)

The person who wrote today's episode must be the world's biggest woman-hater. Every female character is acting like a complete fucknugget.


----------



## Geri (Apr 26, 2016)

Who is that random bloke who popped over to have tea with Stacey and her brother?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2016)

Ha, he's just some random builder from next door. God knows what all that's about.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2016)

Oooh!! It's The Omen on Albert Square


----------



## pengaleng (May 22, 2016)

MAN LIKE BOBBY BEALE    

I knew man being on the hockey team was gonna turn out like this  

The suspense!!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 22, 2016)

Loved the blood splattered wedding cake. 
EE has been v entertaining this week. The ghost of Pat Butcher & her earrings, Grant, Phil howling at the sky... Just like old school EE. 

A couple of things I'm confused by though...Louise, who barely knows her dad or Peggy, suddenly being part of the family and acting devasted over Peggy's death, Phil suddenly being off alcohol, Stacy & Martin Fowler - I feel like the producers really want us to belive in them, but I just don't. Oh. And Martin & the guy Stacey slept with - suddenly they're friends again?

ALSO - why is Jay banned from seeing people in the square  I like Jay


----------



## zoooo (May 22, 2016)

They think he's a paedo because of a ridiculously stupid misunderstanding with an underage girl and his failure to say 'I didn't actually sleep with her btw' when given the opportunity to defend himself.
Shit writing again.
Jay deserves better!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 23, 2016)

So shit


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2016)

zoooo said:


> They think he's a paedo because of a ridiculously stupid misunderstanding with an underage girl and his failure to say 'I didn't actually sleep with her btw' when given the opportunity to defend himself.
> Shit writing again.
> Jay deserves better!




it was about the fact that he received naughty pics of her - ANY provocative content of minors is classed as possession and distribution of child porn in the eyes of the 5-o him actually sleeping with her isn't what it was about.

so it wasn't that ridiculous, you only gotta watch the 24 hours in police custody paedo special to know this


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2016)

I really miss Pat  

more upset about her ghost than I was about peggy dying.


----------



## zoooo (May 24, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> it was about the fact that he received naughty pics of her - ANY provocative content of minors is classed as possession and distribution of child porn in the eyes of the 5-o him actually sleeping with her isn't what it was about.
> 
> so it wasn't that ridiculous, you only gotta watch the 24 hours in police custody paedo special to know this


Oh, I certainly didn't mean that part of the story was ridiculous. It was actually very good, people need to know what can happen.

I meant the unrealistic part when Jay was accused in a full pub of being a paedo who had slept with an underage girl - he didn't deny it, he just stayed silent and let everyone in Walford think of him forever more as an admitted paedophile. When given the opportunity to sort things out simply and easily characters never do.
They ALWAYS write scenes like this and it annoys me.


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2016)

one would assume man was in shock or something with her mam barging in like that telling a pub full of people

people would think it either way tbh, the no smoke without fire lot


----------



## twentythreedom (May 26, 2016)

Ian Beale 

That Roxy Drug Mule story was done absolutely appallingly 

Shit as ever but I still watched it


----------



## pengaleng (May 29, 2016)

the drug mule thing was funny as fuck 

anyone else reckon Ian is gonna have a breakdown again?

and wtf stephen???

bobby beale has properly fucked up the base.


----------



## metalguru (May 29, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Shit as ever but I still watched it



Me too - Eastenders has a strange grip on me. I do love it - despite its many faults.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2016)

Stephen Beale is kind of cute.

I vaguely remember he maybe shot one of Ian's wives in the stomach or something? Was it Jane, or one of his numerous others?


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Stephen Beale is kind of cute.
> 
> I vaguely remember he maybe shot one of Ian's wives in the stomach or something? Was it Jane, or one of his numerous others?


I can't remember what happened but I'm sure it's Stephen's fault that Jane can't have children. Jane really needs to get the fuck out of there, Peter will be trying to kill her next. [emoji15]


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2016)

Hah. Oh yes, I remember now.
Funny how Jane always gets it but Ian deserves it. I think we can safely say he's one of the worst dads in soap.


----------



## pengaleng (May 29, 2016)

ian is a fucking wasteman dad. even phil said fuck bobby fam he whacked his mum


----------



## crustychick (Aug 31, 2016)

woohoo Denise! I mean it was fucking obvious this was going to happen, but still, I'm pretty excited


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2016)

And they managed to work in a bonus unnecessary topless Kush scene as well. Hurray!


----------



## crustychick (Aug 31, 2016)

zoooo said:


> And they managed to work in a bonus unnecessary topless Kush scene as well. Hurray!


quite! more of that


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2016)

Ooh, Colin from the 80s is coming back to the show. 
Dot's probably the only one who would remember him.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, Colin from the 80s is coming back to the show.
> Dot's probably the only one who would remember him.


Dot and Ian.

Edit- and Sharon.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2016)

Ooh, and Kathy.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh wow, you're right. They can have a right old knees up.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2016)

Surely if EE was true to reality it would have been taken over by Yuppies or whatever they are called these days, or the square demolished and in its place a high rise apartment block built with penthouses costing in excess of £2m!


----------



## crustychick (Sep 1, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, Colin from the 80s is coming back to the show.
> Dot's probably the only one who would remember him.


who was Colin?


----------



## Geri (Sep 1, 2016)

I think I vaguely remember him. Was he gay?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2016)

First gay tv kiss.  Mid eighties.  

Played by Michael Cashman iirc.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2016)

He was very cute back then. Now he's a politician.


----------



## metalguru (Sep 19, 2016)

Not sure I can take much more of Les Coker's acting.

On the plus side for Enders, pleased to see Sonia finding her backbone and standing up to Shirley Carter.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 20, 2016)

Les and his wife are both massive over actors.
The Sonia rant was marvellous.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2016)

crustychick said:


> woohoo Denise! I mean it was fucking obvious this was going to happen, but still, I'm pretty excited


can't believe it isn't Kush's! fucksake. this is going to go well


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, Colin from the 80s is coming back to the show.
> Dot's probably the only one who would remember him.


that was fucking awful. terrible terrible acting.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2016)

crustychick said:


> that was fucking awful. terrible terrible acting.


I only saw him arrive seconds before the duff duff moment, I assume there was more of him in the next ep. Was it something about Dot not wanting to go to his wedding because it was two men? I thought she was past that sort of bollocks.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I only saw him arrive seconds before the duff duff moment, I assume there was more of him in the next ep. Was it something about Dot not wanting to go to his wedding because it was two men? I thought she was past that sort of bollocks.


yes, it was horrendous. really staged acting. Dot being all homophobic due to her "religion" and then eventually going (although we didn't see it) with Sonia, after she talked Dot into it. An awful bit in the Vic too with him talking to young Jonny about how bad it was in his day, while lamenting the loss of Paul. all a bit weird and pointless?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2016)

crustychick said:


> yes, it was horrendous. really staged acting. Dot being all homophobic due to her "religion" and then eventually going (although we didn't see it) with Sonia, after she talked Dot into it. An awful bit in the Vic too with him talking to young Jonny about how bad it was in his day, while lamenting the loss of Paul. all a bit weird and pointless?


Oh god, that sounds so cringeworthy.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2020)

Just caught a bit of Enders for the first time in 20 years. The 10 minutes I saw was well good - like Titanic on a budget


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 12, 2022)

Incredibly cringe inducing Queen death tribute scenes in the Vic (clearly hastily filmed) tonight.


----------

